# [Official] Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy Thread



## Krusher33




----------



## srsdude

Very good!


----------



## MaxFTW

Hmm, I may be in on this... Unsure atm i think these are the ones i want


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Don't worry guys, this group buy won't sink like the last one. If you have the money and even a small urge for this model of fan, don't hesitate!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;13406845*
> Hmm, I may be in on this... Unsure atm i think these are the ones i want


These are definitely the "King of Fans" to a certain regard.

Almost a perfect balance of reliability (high MTBF/heat resistance), performance (high airflow and static pressure), sound signature (quiet sound profile, low sound pressure.)

You have some time to make the choice, but let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## MrJackson

I should know by Monday if I'll want some, starting my build tonight and I'll see how I like the fans I have.


----------



## SniperXX

I thought I missed the date on the original thread. Does that mean I can get in on the deal now?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;13406889*
> I thought I missed the date on the original thread. Does that mean I can get in on the deal now?


yes you can. Please follow the instructions in the OP and PM to me what you want


----------



## Secretninja

Would these work well in just a push OR pull on my radiator? Would it be worth replacing my yate loons?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13406858*
> Don't worry guys, this group buy won't sink like the last one. If you have the money and even a small urge for this model of fan, don't hesitate!


I have HUGE urge and little money... lol

Edit: I hope to scrape up cash on the next paycheck.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;13406909*
> Would these work well in just a push OR pull on my radiator? Would it be worth replacing my yate loons?


These are amazing fans for Push-Pull.

It depends on you if you want to replace them or not. These can offer the same performance for a lower noise level.


----------



## Secretninja

My fans are obnoxiously loud. I guess I am in for some. Sending pm.


----------



## Nova.

Yes!!!! Forget spending 18$ for an 1850RPM GT.


----------



## ehume

I would like to modify my order:

2 barebones
2 3-wire

4 total, down from 8.

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13406987*
> I would like to modify my order:
> 
> 2 barebones
> 2 3-wire
> 
> 4 total, down from 8.
> 
> Thanks


Send me a PM with it (I'm reworking the Spreadsheet) so I can leave it stored in their for now please


----------



## Secretninja

So, not to clutter this thread up but if I wanted too could I put a potentiometer in the circuit with the 2 wire version in order to control speed? I am handy with soldering iron, and close to broke atm but don't want to pass this deal up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;13407053*
> So, not to clutter this thread up but if I wanted too could I put a potentiometer in the circuit with the 2 wire version in order to control speed? I am handy with soldering iron, and close to broke atm but don't want to pass this deal up.


The normal 2 wire fans can be controlled by a fan controller.

The Tach Sensor just reports RPM values to the computer.

Though, on the 2 wire models, you cannot solder a tach wire in place, as the PCB is altered between the two.


----------



## mike44njdevils

YAY!!!!!!

I do, however, have to change my order to 7 fans


----------



## Krusher33

I thought speed is adjusted pending the voltage?

Edit: nevermind. Tator, you quick like robot.


----------



## kiwiasian

So I'll have to wait 10 weeks before I actually receive it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;13407087*
> YAY!!!!!!
> 
> I do, however, have to change my order to 7 fans


Please PM me any changes to your order total.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13407119*
> So I'll have to wait 10 weeks before I actually receive it?


That's only a tentative ETA. These fans are built to order as they went on suspended life by Nidec Servo last year.

In 2012 you won't be able to order the 2150 RPM model anymore.


----------



## MrJackson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13407074*
> Though, on the 2 wire models, you cannot solder a tach wire in place, as the PCB is altered between the two.


Will you be able to solder on a PWM wire on the complete version?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJackson;13407256*
> Will you be able to solder on a PWM wire on the complete version?


No, that is also another variation of the PCB used.

PWM fans also need a different IC on the board to accept PWM signal.

You can still buy PWM Controllers like the ones sold by Lamptron.


----------



## Lrs3329

would those fans be good for a Black Ice GTX 360 Radiator ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lrs3329;13407574*
> would those fans be good for a Black Ice GTX 360 Radiator ?


Yes.


----------



## whiteslashasian

You can put me down for 8 "complete".


----------



## uncholowapo

I'm already listed but the type isn't. I want 4 barebones


----------



## The_Punisher

It's back, excellent! When do we finally pay and get the order placed?


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm still down for 2 barebones.


----------



## the.FBI

Augh...I need a job so I can snag 6 of these for when I go water cooling.


----------



## myst88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13407198*
> Please PM me any changes to your order total.
> 
> That's only a tentative ETA. These fans are built to order as they went on suspended life by Nidec Servo last year.
> 
> In 2012 you won't be able to order the 2150 RPM model anymore.


Why would they discontinue this line seeing as there is so much demand?

Also, how are these fans as far as case intake is concerned? Are there better or should I get some extra ones for future case intake fans?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteslashasian;13407683*
> You can put me down for 8 "complete".


Please PM Me your order.: )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncholowapo;13407720*
> I'm already listed but the type isn't. I want 4 barebones


If you have a change for the listed order, please PM me.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;13407758*
> I'm still down for 2 barebones.


Please PM me and let me know then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Punisher;13407746*
> It's back, excellent! When do we finally pay and get the order placed?


At the end of month, through the first week of June.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myst88;13408029*
> Why would they discontinue this line seeing as there is so much demand?
> 
> Also, how are these fans as far as case intake is concerned? Are there better or should I get some extra ones for future case intake fans?


These are great all around fans. Very unique in terms of their performance.

They're not discontinuing the whole Gentle Typhoon line. Just the 2150 RPM model. They did the same to the AP-12 & AP-13 models.


----------



## cjc75

From what I'm reading in the OP, its looking like... the 'tentative' plan is that we likely won't have to worry about sending in any of our payments until the end of June?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;13408178*
> From what I'm reading in the OP, its looking like... the 'tentative' plan is that we likely won't have to worry about sending in any of our payments until the end of June?


Until the End of May/Start of June.

We do not wish to take any money until we have our final order totals. That way we can get exact pricing and ETA dates from the company and let everyone know the amount they will owe.


----------



## superhead91

Hmmm... I can't decide if I want the ones with tach or the barebones... It's nice to be able to monitor RPM...


----------



## mam72

Nice, I thought this was dead silly me


----------



## reaper~

My order still stands at 4 complete fans. Thanks for finally putting this together.


----------



## Scars Unseen

Funny, I was just trying to decide what fans to get for my new rig.


----------



## Tator Tot

We here at OCN are definitely glad to just support the community in the best way possible.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

do you know if the fan blades are that light gray or are they all black?

i'm rather interested in 30 fans, but i'm just concerned that this will drag on until October-November before I see the UPS guy. The "approximate" verbiage in the first post has me wary...

Can we get a hard date for 'order closed', 'must send payment or forget it', and 'order to be placed'. I guess if you guys want the fans like I do, dragging of the feet shouldn't be a problem?

If you can adjust my perception of how this will end up going, I'm in. (and I hope they're not that gray..)


----------



## 86 5.0L

any reviews on these? thinking hard before plunking down $90 worth of fans(10 barebone fans)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon*


do you know if the fan blades are that light gray or are they all black?

i'm rather interested in 30 fans, but i'm just concerned that this will drag on until October-November before I see the UPS guy. The "approximate" verbiage in the first post has me wary...

Can we get a hard date for 'order closed', 'must send payment or forget it', and 'order to be placed'. I guess if you guys want the fans like I do, dragging of the feet shouldn't be a problem?

If you can adjust my perception of how this will end up going, I'm in. (and I hope they're not that gray..)


If you have any questions please PM them to me. We have not set a hard date for the final closure as we still need a few bits of information. Though right now the plan is to close right at the end of may, and have everyone send in their money for the order within the first week of June.

Unfrotunately though, only the higher RPM models are fully black. These are still Black & Grey.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *86 5.0L*


any reviews on these? thinking hard before plunking down $90 worth of fans(10 barebone fans)


http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...tor-tests.html


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Unfrotunately though, only the higher RPM models are fully black. These are still Black & Grey.


gah!
















that's probably not going to work..







let me think about it


----------



## Nytehawk

Wow, what is so special about these fans that we need a group buy and people are getting 30 or 40 of them??? What are they doing with them all?


----------



## 86 5.0L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13413840*
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/503407-fan-testing-part-2-radiator-tests.html


I must be blind, I didnt see the 2150rpm version tested...


----------



## Nalty

i dont get it, how much would i have to pay for 4 of the barebones fans?


----------



## krajee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nalty*


i dont get it, how much would i have to pay for 4 of the barebones fans?


~$9 each, so $36.


----------



## shawnoen

Originally stated I wanted 12 barebones in the original post. I'll take 10 completes now.


----------



## terence52

Finally








btw, how do i pay?


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Wow, what is so special about these fans that we need a group buy and people are getting 30 or 40 of them??? What are they doing with them all?


This version will be never made again. Scythe will still have have the AP-15s and 29s and whatnot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Wow, what is so special about these fans that we need a group buy and people are getting 30 or 40 of them??? What are they doing with them all?


They have an excellent noise to performance ratio; it's nearly 3:1 which is far greater than the standard 2:1 most 120mm fans feature.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *86 5.0L*


I must be blind, I didnt see the 2150rpm version tested...


As you can see, the 1850 models outperform all other fans at their airflow/RPM level. 
2150's are of the same caliber

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nalty*


i dont get it, how much would i have to pay for 4 of the barebones fans?


4 times the asking price. At this time it looks to be 4 x $9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


Originally stated I wanted 12 barebones in the original post. I'll take 10 completes now.


Please PM me any changes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


Finally








btw, how do i pay?


It will most likely be through Paypal.


----------



## Sheyster

Tator Tot, please put me down for *3 of the complete fans*. I love my Yate SH's, but I think it's time to quiet things down a little bit.


----------



## iamwardicus

You say via Paypal, will be be straight payment or will you be allowing Paypal CC to be used as well? If you allow the Paypal CC I'll be able to get a few more fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;13417441*
> Tator Tot, please put me down for *3 of the complete fans*. I love my Yate SH's, but I think it's time to quiet things down a little bit.


Please PM me an order


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;13417465*
> You say via Paypal, will be be straight payment or will you be allowing Paypal CC to be used as well? If you allow the Paypal CC I'll be able to get a few more fans.


I'll be filling in more info on payment and shipping as soon as possible.


----------



## Jobotoo

I am so in.

I will PM you this week!


----------



## badatgames18

are these 120mm fans? i can't find them on the net for some reason

if they are 120mm fans that i can put on my rad... put me down for *3* bare bones model

paypal i take it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13418489*
> are these 120mm fans? i can't find them on the net for some reason


Yes, they are.


----------



## badatgames18

i can't find them anywhere... i'd like to see how they look and what the specs are


----------



## werds

Can you please remove me and my qty20 from the list - I ended up purchasing AP-15's about a month or so ago


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13418508*
> i can't find them anywhere... i'd like to see how they look and what the specs are


Here. Available only from Nidec, the manufacturer. Scythe resells the other models, including some custom lowspeed fans (500, 800, 1150 rpm). But not these.


----------



## reaper~

..and here's mine. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13418508*
> i can't find them anywhere... i'd like to see how they look and what the specs are


*
Max Airflow: 1.95 m³/min / 69 cfm
Max Static Pressure: 28 Pa/ 0.113 inH2O
Noise: 29-30 dB
Speed: 2150 rpm
Voltage: 12 V
Operating Voltage: 5 - 13.2 V
Current Rating: 123 mA
Current Starting: 530 mA
Operating Temperature: -10 ~ +60 ºC
Dimensions: 120 x 25 mm
Weight: 200 g*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13418524*
> Can you please remove me and my qty20 from the list - I ended up purchasing AP-15's about a month or so ago


Please PM me the change so I can have a note of it


----------



## soth7676

Oh good god!!...so happy I stumbled on this thread... now to look at how many times I get paid!!...

If I order say 10 now...and within 2 weeks decide to up my order by 20...is that ok?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676;13418655*
> Oh good god!!...so happy I stumbled on this thread... now to look at how many times I get paid!!...
> 
> If I order say 10 now...and within 2 weeks decide to up my order by 20...is that ok?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


Yes, that'll be okay.


----------



## iamwardicus

Once the Chimp Challenge ends Tator and word about this gets back out hopefully we'll have as much interest as there was 2 months ago. You'll be a busy little bee (albeit with just one thread to monitor and PMs to go through for qty information).


----------



## ascaii

please up my order to 6 bare bones


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ascaii;13420465*
> please up my order to 6 bare bones


Make sure to send me a PM on any order updates or new orders.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Make sure to send me a PM on any order updates or new orders.










Probably worth putting that in big, bold letters at the top of the OP. I know it is there, but a lot of people seem to miss it. You got a PM from me btw...









Thanks to everyone involved for running this!


----------



## goodtobeking

69CFM for 2150RPM?? Are the specs for the 1850 RPM model or is that right??


----------



## k1msta

What's the different in barebone? Doesn't have any connectors?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


69CFM for 2150RPM?? Are the specs for the 1850 RPM model or is that right??


That spec is correct (69 CFM) as stated by the manufacturer which in this case is Nidec. Just look at ehume's link up above or here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1msta*


What's the different in barebone? Doesn't have any connectors?


Barebone:


----------



## k1msta

thx for the reply.. how would a complete verison look like?.. sorry for the newbish question.. im still fairly new to these pc modding and there connection style


----------



## CarFreak302

I just bought 3 AP-15s....I might just have to flip those and buy these lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1msta*


thx for the reply.. how would a complete verison look like?


You're welcome and a complete version would look something like this (3 pin with tach sensor).


----------



## k1msta

thx reaper for the picture again.. +rep

ok i would like 2 barebone and 4 complete
Pm sent earlier


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13424791*
> You're welcome and a complete version would look something like this (with tach sensor).


Wait, so... no matter which one you buy it won't fit into a fan power socket right off the bat?

Uh.. I may have to cancel my order.


----------



## k1msta

^ comment above
got me wondering, because i have i *NZXT Sentry-2 Fan Touch Screen Fan Control & Temperature Display* wanted to use and i notice it has the female 3pin connector but only has 2 wire connected to it.. what kind of wire modification will i need to do if i got the complete version or get it to work? please take a look at the picture below

















I hope its plug and play


----------



## SkItZo

Im assuming i will be able to chain 2 barebones to a complete and get (approx) rpm reporting for them? (The complete will report the RPM and i will figure the rest are running the same)


----------



## mistax

how do these compare in noise to the stock h70 fan/ the ap15? looking to downgrade on the noise froim the h70 stock


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bikkit;13426453*
> Wait, so... no matter which one you buy it won't fit into a fan power socket right off the bat?
> 
> Uh.. I may have to cancel my order.


Huh? Do you mean the socket on the motherboard? Because it will fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1msta;13426749*
> ^ comment above
> got me wondering, because i have i *NZXT Sentry-2 Fan Touch Screen Fan Control & Temperature Display* wanted to use and i notice it has the female 3pin connector but only has 2 wire connected to it.. what kind of wire modification will i need to do if i got the complete version or get it to work? please take a look at the picture below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its plug and play


Their wire is just the tachometer. So with the 2 wire version, don't see speed. You won't be able to modify the barebone fans to show it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo;13427209*
> Im assuming i will be able to chain 2 barebones to a complete and get (approx) rpm reporting for them? (The complete will report the RPM and i will figure the rest are running the same)


An ok idea IMO. As long as they're all getting the same voltage controlling the speed they will be very approximate to each other.


----------



## voklskier4452

No longer going to need these fans, Plans have changed since the original group buy so I would like to remove my 6 fan purchase.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13423640*
> 69CFM for 2150RPM?? Are the specs for the 1850 RPM model or is that right??


69CFM is right, but the difference of a Gentle Typhoon is no insane Airflow; but an excellent airflow to noise ratio.
69 CFM @ 29dB(A) is a good Noise to Airflow ratio. It's 2.4 to 1, most fans fit into a 2 to 1 ratio.

The static pressure on these fans is also very impressive for what's essentially a "quiet" fan like the Noctua fans. Noctua fans have just a hair over 1mmH20 of static pressure while Gentle Typhoons have a static pressure rating of almost 2.9mmH20.
That's almost 3 times greater.

The reason the static pressure is important is that it's a number which will tell you how well the air will move through an object, like a Radiator or Heatsink. The better the airflow moves through your cooling device, the better the device will be cooled.

These fans are also some of the nicest fans to listen to in terms of noise as while the sound pressure is high, the sound signature is very soft and hardly noticeable compared to other fans in the 2000-22000 RPM category.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1msta;13424096*
> What's the different in barebone? Doesn't have any connectors?


The Information is in the OP, but they all have connectors on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13424150*
> Barebone:
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/DSC04235-1.jpg


Our basic/barebone model will have a 3pin connector on it. Only 2 wires instead of a full 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1msta;13424630*
> thx for the reply.. how would a complete verison look like?.. sorry for the newbish question.. im still fairly new to these pc modding and there connection style


Complete version would have 3 wires and a connector. Barebones version will have 2 wires and a connector.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo;13427209*
> Im assuming i will be able to chain 2 barebones to a complete and get (approx) rpm reporting for them? (The complete will report the RPM and i will figure the rest are running the same)


No, you'll be able to see the RPM reading from the 1 complete fan, but it won't actually show you the RPM value of the other two.

If they are all being fed voltage from the same source though; they all should be running at the same RPM as one another +/-10%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax;13427801*
> how do these compare in noise to the stock h70 fan/ the ap15? looking to downgrade on the noise froim the h70 stock


These are a notch above the AP-15's (you could call them AP-16's) and much better than the stock H50 & H70 fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452;13428144*
> No longer going to need these fans, Plans have changed since the original group buy so I would like to remove my 6 fan purchase.


Please PM me so I can have a note of it then


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13428448*
> Complete version would have 3 wires and a connector. Barebones version will have 2 wires and a connector.


Doh! Forgot that you guys gonna have someone put those connectors on the barebone. Sorry about that. So basically they both will have connector on but one of them won't have the RPM sensor.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13428715*
> Doh! Forgot that you guys gonna have someone put those connectors on the barebone. Sorry about that. So basically they both will have connector on but one of them won't have the RPM sensor.


Correct


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13428715*
> Doh! Forgot that you guys gonna have someone put those connectors on the barebone. Sorry about that. So basically they both will have connector on but one of them won't have the RPM sensor.


So both barebone and complete models will have cables and 3 pins separated, and you need to put/connect them all together by yourself? If this's the case Tot you better put "included separately" instead of "attached", people might be confused about it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper;13428894*
> So both barebone and complete models will have cables and 3 pins separated, and you need to put/connect them all together by yourself? If this's the case Tot you better put "included separately" instead of "attached", people might be confused about it.


No, they will all be attached as well.


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13428933*
> No, they will all be attached as well.


Then why did you agree what reaper said just now? Sorry really confused here.


----------



## shnur

Wow. That is sweet!
I think I can save 4$/fan for ~12 fans and not have speed report, I'll be fine with that









I'll send a PM shortly.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper;13429014*
> Then why did you agree what reaper said just now? Sorry really confused here.


He said that we're having someone put the connector on the fan itself. Which is true (except, technically the company we are ordering through is doing that.)

The connectors are pre attached. So no work is needed by the members.


----------



## mam72

@HGooper

Both the basic and the complete versions have 3 pin connectors. The complete versions have an RPM sensor.

I originally thought that the basic was just bare cables. I might change from complete to basic save some cash for better water cooling parts









Great work Tator Tot, I would give you rep but I can't, also bet me to it lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Danke.

This is my first job for a project which is as large as this (in terms of Group Buys) so I hope it all goes flawlessly. I'm also available for a large majority of the day to answer questions though. So I try to get to them as soon as they come up


----------



## Citra

The prices don't include shipping right?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

How about a YouTube video about the sound and CFM performance?


----------



## k1msta

icic... gonna change the order to 6 barebone pm sent


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13429112*
> He said that we're having someone put the connector on the fan itself. Which is true (except, technically the company we are ordering through is doing that.)
> 
> The connectors are pre attached. So no work is needed by the members.


Very good and clear, thanks for the explanation.









I'll let you know my final order within this few days.


----------



## reaper~

Also IIRC from previous group-buy thread, someone emailed Nidec and they said that the barebone model won't have the necessary connection underneath the PCB for RPM sensor (eventhough it shows the spot for soldering). Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Just want to give a heads-up to those thinking about buying a barebone and solder in a wire themselves.

Here's what I mean.. That "S" you see in the pic below is supposed to be for tach sensor but there's nothing underneath it.










This is my own fan. I bought 2 barebones directly from Nidec online store. More info and pictures in Official Scythe GT thread (link in my sig).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13429182*
> The prices don't include shipping right?


Correct, as of right now, they are a rough estimate. Shipping won't be hard to figure out once we have a good idea of the scale we're ordering in and the number of people buying fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13429476*
> Also IIRC from previous group-buy thread, someone emailed Nidec and they said that the barebone model won't have the necessary connection underneath the PCB for RPM sensor (eventhough it shows the spot for soldering). Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Just want to give a heads-up to those thinking about buying a barebone and solder in a wire themselves.
> 
> Here's what I mean.. That "S" you see in the pic below is supposed to be for tach sensor but there's nothing underneath it.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/DSC04806.jpg
> 
> This is my own fan. I bought 2 barebones directly from Nidec online store. More info and pictures in Official Scythe GT thread (link in my sig).


Nidec is correct, you won't be able to add a Tach sensor as their is a component missing (which is what monitors the actual RPM values.)


----------



## CarFreak302

In for 3 barebones. I'll find another purpose for my AP-15s lol


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13429580*
> Correct, as of right now, they are a rough estimate. Shipping won't be hard to figure out once we have a good idea of the scale we're ordering in and the number of people buying fans.


Thanks! Aproxmitely how much is shipping to Ontario?


----------



## terence52

ahem. think i forgot to ask.. are you gonna ship globally?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302;13436461*
> In for 3 barebones. I'll find another purpose for my AP-15s lol


Send me a PM please







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13437077*
> Thanks! Aproxmitely how much is shipping to Ontario?


Official shipping rates are not in yet, but we'll have some numbers to offer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;13438337*
> ahem. think i forgot to ask.. are you gonna ship globally?


We will ship globally


----------



## Vertix

Can you make my 6 fans complete fans, can't wait for them! Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vertix;13439187*
> Can you make my 6 fans complete fans, can't wait for them! Thanks.


Please PM it to me


----------



## MrJackson

In for 5 completes, PM sent.


----------



## mam72

I was wondering would it be a good idea to create some sort of shop like thing on OCN in the future that would sell 2150s for anyone who would want more or missed out on this order?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72;13440000*
> I was wondering would it be a good idea to create some sort of shop like thing on OCN in the future that would sell 2150s for anyone who would want more or missed out on this order?


We're (Overclock.net) not doing that.


----------



## nicodemus

quick question:

which rad is a better match for these fans?

Black Ice GTX 240
Black Ice Stealth 240

i'm having a hard time discerning how powerful these fans are. i'm inclined to say the Stealth, but i'd like to be sure.

thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicodemus*


quick question:

which rad is a better match for these fans?

Black Ice GTX 240
Black Ice Stealth 240

i'm having a hard time discerning how powerful these fans are. i'm inclined to say the Stealth, but i'd like to be sure.

thanks!


These fans would work on either RAD.

Though, AP-14's (1450RPM model of these fans) would be more suited for the GTS Rads, these are more suited for the GTX Rads.


----------



## tats

This is why I love OCN. Thanks Admin!


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


These fans would work on either RAD.

Though, AP-14's (1450RPM model of these fans) would be more suited for the GTS Rads, these are more suited for the GTX Rads.


great to know! thanks again!

these will be going into my first ever water build. =D so GTX 240 it is!


----------



## OldChap

Just a confirmation of the 10 complete from me


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OldChap*


Just a confirmation of the 10 complete from me


Please PM it to me


----------



## Bing

PM sent with some change in the ordering, also few questions there.

Thanks


----------



## Somenamehere

In for 6 barebones. (I hope shipping doesnt kill me)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13447286*
> In for 6 barebones. (I hope shipping doesnt kill me)


Please PM the order too me


----------



## CarFreak302

Bump! People most know about this.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Bump.


----------



## ehume

You don't have to bump this - it's a sticky.


----------



## soth7676

I sent you a pm on my order but dont see it on the list tator...please dont forget me!!!


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


I sent you a pm on my order but dont see it on the list tator...please dont forget me!!!










I think that he is keeping that old list for traceability purpose, and prolly he's preparing for the new updated one separately, cmiiw.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


I sent you a pm on my order but dont see it on the list tator...please dont forget me!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


I think that he is keeping that old list for traceability purpose, and prolly he's preparing for the new updated one separately, cmiiw.


Correct. The old list is there for older people to cross check their orders and re-PM them to me.

I'll have a new list up by the end of the week though.


----------



## cloppy007

I live in Spain. If I wanted a few of these fans it would be pretty expensive to ship from the USA, right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;13457567*
> I live in Spain. If I wanted a few of these fans it would be pretty expensive to ship from the USA, right?


It would depend on the fan count as to how expensive it would be. Shipping wise, it shouldn't be too bad.

The worst I could see is it being up to $45-55 USD


----------



## Tuduku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It would depend on the fan count as to how expensive it would be. Shipping wise, it shouldn't be too bad.

The worst I could see is it being up to $45-55 USD


Post office flat rate boxes are basically $13-60. I know Fedex to Spain is easy $200+


----------



## mindwarper

I am still interested in this, good to see this is picked up again








I had planned to be in for 20 complete ones, I am considering to up that tally to 25...
not sure about 25, but definitely 20









I live in Netherlands, so might be tricky about payment and/or shipping?
Do I still need to PM you Tator Tot?

[edit]
edit: PM sent








[/edit]


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13457650*
> It would depend on the fan count as to how expensive it would be. Shipping wise, it shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> The worst I could see is it being up to $45-55 USD


Using USPS seems cheap. Would 4-5 fit in that box? I got a voodoo 5 delivered in it, I guess so.


----------



## Tator Tot

PM's recieved and responded too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;13468090*
> Using USPS seems cheap. Would 4-5 fit in that box? I got a voodoo 5 delivered in it, I guess so.


A medium flat rate box could fit around 10-12 fans from just a quick packing test on my part.

We're still doing research for the best method though.


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13451472*
> Correct. The old list is there for older people to cross check their orders and re-PM them to me.
> 
> I'll have a new list up by the end of the week though.


Awesome, was about to ask that ^-^

Can barely wait, need to get my case mods all finished up so I can actually fit these in my case.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13468184*
> PM's recieved and responded too.
> We're still doing research for the best method though.


I'll wait then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;13468663*
> I'll wait then.


I should have more info by the end of the week, so just stay tuned.

As most of you are aware, this is something that we (Overclock.net) are facilitating and putting our name behind. So we don't want the outcome to be any less than great.

We want everyone to get their fans, on time, without damage, and happy with the whole process.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

you've got pm


----------



## iamwardicus

Tator Tot,

If this group buy goes well, do you think that there may be a chance to get a 2nd one together in say 6 months or something before Nidec totally removes it from their product line?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;13477215*
> Tator Tot,
> 
> If this group buy goes well, do you think that there may be a chance to get a 2nd one together in say 6 months or something before Nidec totally removes it from their product line?


Honestly, I can't say on that, but I can toss the idea around a bit and see where it gets us.

This process is very complicated, and in 6 months time we have other large forum events planned as well.

It is definitely something I will throw into the pot for you all to consider.


----------



## Boyboyd

How would international shipping work? I'd be in for 4 bearbones if the shipping is ok.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13477952*
> How would international shipping work? I'd be in for 4 bearbones if the shipping is ok.


I'm trying to hammer out shipping details as fast as possible. Right now we're "shopping around" more or less for the best way to handle shipping.

Please PM orders to me so I can keep them noted


----------



## Boyboyd

I'll register interest, but if shipping turns out to be more than the fan i'll be pulling out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13478000*
> I'll register interest, but if shipping turns out to be more than the fan i'll be pulling out.


My best guess right now is that shipping would be around $20-25. Which is still cheaper than the cost of 4 bare bones.

I'll update everyone on shipping as soon as I can.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;13477215*
> Tator Tot,
> 
> If this group buy goes well, do you think that there may be a chance to get a 2nd one together in say 6 months or something before Nidec totally removes it from their product line?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13477898*
> Honestly, I can't say on that, but I can toss the idea around a bit and see where it gets us.
> 
> This process is very complicated, and in 6 months time we have other large forum events planned as well.
> 
> It is definitely something I will throw into the pot for you all to consider.


Honestly I think it won't work out well. The price is low depending on the number of people. And with so many ordering this time around, I don't think we'll have half as many orders 6 months from now.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;13477215*
> Tator Tot,
> 
> If this group buy goes well, do you think that there may be a chance to get a 2nd one together in say 6 months or something before Nidec totally removes it from their product line?


Hmm. I do recall there is a ten-month wait if we want PWM versions of these. Now that would be unique. I'd be happy to spend money up front for some of those.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13479269*
> Hmm. I do recall there is a ten-month wait if we want PWM versions of these. Now that would be unique. I'd be happy to spend money up front for some of those.


That would rock, although I'm happy with q-fan voltage control.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13479269*
> Hmm. I do recall there is a ten-month wait if we want PWM versions of these. Now that would be unique. I'd be happy to spend money up front for some of those.


This sounds awesome for a 2nd order. I am still thinking about getting the 4 I have on the OP list. I would get more if they were PWM.


----------



## Tator Tot

PWM models would take almost a year to come in, so it's just not feasible.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13490892*
> PWM models would take almost a year to come in, so it's just not feasible.


That sucks, but is understandable. So is it okay for my order to be 2 with sensor and 2 without sensor for a total of 4?? If so, I will PM you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13496246*
> That sucks, but is understandable. So is it okay for my order to be 2 with sensor and 2 without sensor for a total of 4?? If so, I will PM you.


Yes, any combination of any amount is fine.


----------



## SwishaMane

So, this is finally back on track for good this time? Shooting for June to collect and get the orders in? I will sub now, can't wait!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


So, this is finally back on track for good this time? Shooting for June to collect and get the orders in? I will sub now, can't wait!


Yes, and yes.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, and yes.


Thanks Tator Tot, glad this is back on the roll. My rad is BEGGING for 6 of these...


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13490892*
> PWM models would take almost a year to come in, so it's just not feasible.


Crap. I'd of been all over that. I still may get in on the deal though as I'm considering going WC and would like some good fans for a push/pull setup.


----------



## SohcSTI

Not too late to order, right?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI;13520377*
> Not too late to order, right?


Nope. Till the beginning of June I believe.


----------



## DizturbedOne

Put me down for 3 complete fans! I'll be waiting on the PM, I need some of these


----------



## AliceInChains

when do we need to send payment?

edit: i was never added to the spread sheet. What do I need to do. I already had sent a pm to the op about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DizturbedOne*


Put me down for 3 complete fans! I'll be waiting on the PM, I need some of these


Please PM me the order.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


when do we need to send payment?

edit: i was never added to the spread sheet. What do I need to do. I already had sent a pm to the op about 2 weeks ago.


The current spread sheet that is up is the out of date one (so old people who ordered can cross check for themselves to see if they're still up.)

You're on the new spreadsheet which isn't displayed yet.

Payment instructions will be sent out, expect the end of May (last 7 days of it.)


----------



## JohnDProb

which model should i get if im just going to attach them to a fan controller?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;13525998*
> which model should i get if im just going to attach them to a fan controller?


Either will work.

If you want to see RPM values reported on your controller, you'll want the complete model.


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Please PM me the order.

The current spread sheet that is up is the out of date one (so old people who ordered can cross check for themselves to see if they're still up.)

You're on the new spreadsheet which isn't displayed yet.

Payment instructions will be sent out, expect the end of May (last 7 days of it.)


Suggesting you to put some words at the op near the spreadsheet for this above explanation.

This should save you some trouble explaining it everytime, and also ensuring people that their order already noted.


----------



## Aznboy1993

i think im gonna get 4 of these for my water cooling build. i will pm you in a few days once i decided everything. thanks!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


which model should i get if im just going to attach them to a fan controller?


As Tator said, either will work. However I wold consider only getting one complete per channel and the rest barebones, unless you are likely to change you arrangement around.

For RPM reporting of multiple fans on one channel you only use the RPM wire from a single fan, so you will be paying more for a sensor and wire that you will not use.


----------



## Therionx

Glad to see all my hard work is finally paying off and this group buy is finally moving again ^_^

I removed myself from the list cause i went there and picked up a bunch of em already.


----------



## The Cheev

The Cheev is out of the buy


----------



## Scrappy

How far of a step up are these fans from this?
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=3010


----------



## Boyboyd

Quite a bit. GTs are widely accepted to be some of the best fans for radiators.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13535094*
> How far of a step up are these fans from this?
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3010


According to specs, that fan has a lower static pressure, is quieter and has the same airflow. However, that's a sleeve bearing fan, which are considered to last less and be noisier after some time.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Therionx;13533521*
> Glad to see all my hard work is finally paying off and this group buy is finally moving again ^_^
> 
> I removed myself from the list cause i went there and picked up a bunch of em already.


How many is a bunch?







Send some this way if you have spares/left over.


----------



## bfeng91

Pm'ed you for some bare bones GT's







loved the ap-15's gotta have these!


----------



## Therionx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13557544*
> How many is a bunch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send some this way if you have spares/left over.


I went there and picked up 100, but it was split up amongst a few friends and myself for personal builds. I live within walking distance of the place so if anything more goes down ill let you know.


----------



## Norlig

How much of a noise and temperature increase/decrease would I see if I were to change the fans on my current setup 8x Yate loon 1350rpm on 1 RX360 and 1 RX120 in push/pull config?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;13559896*
> How much of a noise and temperature increase/decrease would I see if I were to change the fans on my current setup 8x Yate loon 1350rpm on 1 RX360 and 1 RX120 in push/pull config?


You would want to use these fans for rads like the gtx series.
Rx 1450-1850rpm fans


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451;13559928*
> You would want to use these fans for rads like the gtx series.
> Rx 1450-1850rpm fans


What radiator these fans are best on is one thing, but wouldn't temperatures be better with 2150RPM over 1850RPM on the RX series?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;13559946*
> What radiator these fans are best on is one thing, but wouldn't temperatures be better with 2150RPM over 1850RPM on the RX series?


Not as huge as an increase as going from the 1450's to 1850's.


----------



## pretsam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not as huge as an increase as going from the 1450's to 1850's.


Tator I sent a msg the other day for my fan order, did you get it?


----------



## SkItZo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


How much of a noise and temperature increase/decrease would I see if I were to change the fans on my current setup 8x Yate loon 1350rpm on 1 RX360 and 1 RX120 in push/pull config?


About 2-3 degree drop


----------



## little cat

Tator, I also sent a fan order message... did you get it?








Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pretsam*


Tator I sent a msg the other day for my fan order, did you get it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *little cat*


Tator, I also sent a fan order message... did you get it?








Thanks


I got both, I've just been working on another project (time management had me dedicated to it for the past few days.)

I'll be responding to all PM's today, as well as getting an updated spreadsheet up by Monday.

Next week is the final week for orders and I'll also announce how payment and shipping will work.


----------



## little cat

Thanks for being awesome, and best of luck in your other project


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *little cat;13577530*
> Thanks for being awesome, and best of luck in your other project


No luck needed, just more free time


----------



## Piehunter

I'm really interessed about this but I've been holding off until the payment/shipping info comes out to decide wether to buy in or not ><


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piehunter*


I'm really interessed about this but I've been holding off until the payment/shipping info comes out to decide wether to buy in or not ><


We are definitely doing the buy.

Shipping has been figured out as well (we're having the vendor here, FTW PC, do it.)

Payment method hasn't been figured out as we're discussing on which way we want to handle that.

I'll post up all of that info on monday.


----------



## mav2000

Hey Tator, did you get my PM as well, confirming 4?


----------



## mobius9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkItZo*


Im assuming i will be able to chain 2 barebones to a complete and get (approx) rpm reporting for them? (The complete will report the RPM and i will figure the rest are running the same)


Clip all but one of the tach wires on your fan SPLITTER, not the fans themselves. It won't break anything, but if you leave them all in it's likely to cause erratic readings (like rpm readout jumping all over the place).


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Next week is the final week for orders and I'll also announce how payment and shipping will work.


So what day is the final day to decide then?

May just have to place an order for some 2150's even though I wouldn't really need them till later this year









Edit : Just need to figure out how many fans I would need for a decent WC setup, probably 10+.


----------



## brodie337

Hi there, I'd just like to confirm you got my order?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Hey Tator, did you get my PM as well, confirming 4?


Yes, I responded to all PM's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


So what day is the final day to decide then?

May just have to place an order for some 2150's even though I wouldn't really need them till later this year









Edit : Just need to figure out how many fans I would need for a decent WC setup, probably 10+.


I replied to your PM, but it depends no the number of fans you want on your radiator.

Last day is May 31st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brodie337*


Hi there, I'd just like to confirm you got my order?


If I PM'd you back, I got them.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I replied to your PM, but it depends no the number of fans you want on your radiator.


Review I read said it supports up to a quad rad so I could have 8 just for that and a few more if I choose to replace all the stock fans.


----------



## ehume

Replacing stock fans with GT's is good. But for case fans AP-12's and AP-13's are better because they make very little noise.


----------



## Vertix

Looking forward to my 8 fans







! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Buska103

How long would it take approximately to get 3 bare bones fans if I ordered this second?

And how much would shipping be to the continental US? Is the $9 including shipping or excluding shipping?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


How long would it take approximately to get 3 bare bones fans if I ordered this second?

And how much would shipping be to the continental US? Is the $9 including shipping or excluding shipping?


It's $9 per fan + Shipping.

I'll announce more shipping details on Monday.

Right now, our tentative ETA is 10 weeks to place the order, have them made, and then sent to us.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Right now, our tentative ETA is 10 weeks to place the order, have them made, and then sent to us.


When do you plan to place the order? Until the fans get to a certain order amount or is there a preset date? Or it is just "I'll place the order when I feel it's ready"?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


When do you plan to place the order? Until the fans get to a certain order amount or is there a preset date? Or it is just "I'll place the order when I feel it's ready"?


As it was said in the OP and in this thread, the first week of June.

Monday through the 31st, we're collecting money from everyone.


----------



## JohnDProb

quick question out of curiosity how many fans are we ordering? id guess around the 300 mark but id love to know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;13586191*
> quick question out of curiosity how many fans are we ordering? id guess around the 300 mark but id love to know


Total on the old spreadsheet was 1628


----------



## GingerJohn

Going to have to say...

If possible, I want pictures!

I'm just curious to see what >1500 GTs all in one place looks like. Might violate TOS though, I'm pretty sure there is something against pornographic images in there...


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


I'm just curious to see what >1500 GTs all in one place looks like.


Only if they are all running as well, I want to hear how 'noisy' they all are









Thinking I might order 15 but don't know if it is to much/little. Better to have to much though since probably can't order these again.


----------



## HGooper

I'm planning to put push/pull on 360+240 rads, does the RPM reading really that important for my case? I think barebone fans are good enough, only drawback is I can't see the RPM, but I'll use fan controller to manually adjust the fan speed. Not to mention barebone fans are more cheaper.


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper;13603595*
> I'm planning to put push/pull on 360+240 rads, does the RPM reading really that important for my case? I think barebone fans are good enough, only drawback is I can't see the RPM, but I'll use fan controller to manually adjust the fan speed. Not to mention barebone fans are more cheaper.


To be honest I adjust mine in regards to temperature readings and noise. I don't even pay attention to RPM. Then again I have a sunbeam and can't even do that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13586358*
> Going to have to say...
> 
> If possible, I want pictures!
> 
> I'm just curious to see what >1500 GTs all in one place looks like. Might violate TOS though, I'm pretty sure there is something against pornographic images in there...


Something like this but with typhoons.


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9;13604322*
> To be honest I adjust mine in regards to temperature readings and noise. I don't even pay attention to RPM. Then again I have a sunbeam and can't even do that


I also have fan controller for my previous PC build and I'm not using RPM to adjust the speed, much like you manually adjust it at the fan controller on the fly, RPM is meaningless for me.

I think I will settle down with barebones.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper;13603595*
> I'm planning to put push/pull on 360+240 rads, does the RPM reading really that important for my case? I think barebone fans are good enough, only drawback is I can't see the RPM, but I'll use fan controller to manually adjust the fan speed. Not to mention barebone fans are more cheaper.


Some people like to know RPM values for the ascetic value of it. Others don't care.

For pure cooling reasons, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Troezar

I've ordered six complete should keep me going for a while plus something to tinker with once my 600T SE build gets under way







Oh and a quick thanks to the organisers of this, much appreciated.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm just hoping that they'll allow Paypal CC as an accepted form of payment.... The roommate I expected at the beginning of June wont be here till the end of June so my extra cash I was going to have - isn't this early... Otherwise - hopefully some people order a few too many and They'll have them for sale later on 

Again - Thanks to Tator Tot & the OCN Staff for making this opportunity possible!


----------



## shawnoen

Ready to pay, will we be PMd with payment instructions?


----------



## goodtobeking

*snip*

just thinking out loud


----------



## GingerJohn

If "someone" hadn't said anything about it on here I doubt it would have been noticed...

I would assume that once you buy them they are yours. Do what you will.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;13608338*
> Ready to pay, will we be PMd with payment instructions?


Yes, I'll send out a PM to everyone.

No worries, I'm tidying things up right now.







Later details tonight.

Yes Paypal CC will be accepted.


----------



## Denz

Sent you a PM Tator Tot


----------



## Vadrix

I also want to say thanks to everyone who's organized the group buy. Hopefully the entire process goes smoothly for you all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vadrix*


I also want to say thanks to everyone who's organized the group buy. Hopefully the entire process goes smoothly for you all.


Danke, it's going smoothly as it can.

Organizing this many people always hits a few bumps, but it should be alright once all is said and done.


----------



## invadertim3

PMed you Tator Tot for 3 Complete kits.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Danke, it's going smoothly as it can.

Organizing this many people always hits a few bumps, but it should be alright once all is said and done.


Herding cats.

That said, I had a friend who took his two cats around the block for a walk each day. No leashes, of course. Most amazing thing I ever saw.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Herding cats.

That said, I had a friend who took his two cats around the block for a walk each day. No leashes, of course. Most amazing thing I ever saw.


I'm a little stunned... and jealous... and envious... and amazed... yeah..........


----------



## [T]yphoon

why is the fastest 120mm GT's 1850 and you guys are selling 2150rpm?
only the 92mm have the 2150rpm's
and i checked on the Scythe website itself and the 2150rpm 120mm dont exist

so whats up with this thread?

EDIT: they only sell those in Japan, thats weak


----------



## MrJackson

The 1850 is not the fastest, there is a 3000, 4250 and 5000 models also.
the 2150 is a soon to be discontinued model that isn't listed anymore, this will be the last run they make of them.


----------



## Averwind

Please remove me from the list. It has been more than 3 months now I guess and I don't need fans now.


----------



## Crabid

Hi

Just wondering if the new updated list will be going up anytime, only we're approaching the end of May and I'd like to confirm my order details are correct. (they're not correct in that list)

Don't want to miss out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabid*


Hi

Just wondering if the new updated list will be going up anytime, only we're approaching the end of May and I'd like to confirm my order details are correct. (they're not correct in that list)

Don't want to miss out.


They are, I have them down.

I'm having to fight the spreadsheet to calculate totals for me. It's rather difficult to get it to calculate based on barebones vs complete models.

Don't worry though, if I have to, I'll just tally it by hand and re-check.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabid*


Hi

Just wondering if the new updated list will be going up anytime, only we're approaching the end of May and I'd like to confirm my order details are correct. (they're not correct in that list)

Don't want to miss out.


Same here. Make sure to PM me when you guys do the final calculations!


----------



## invadertim3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *invadertim3*


PMed you Tator Tot for 3 Complete kits.


How come I dont see my name on the spreadsheet?


----------



## Crabid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *invadertim3*


How come I dont see my name on the spreadsheet?










It's an old spreadsheet from before when this thread died for people who ordered before to see their old orders.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *invadertim3*


How come I dont see my name on the spreadsheet?










As said above, that's the old spreadsheet, not the new one.

I'm fighting with formulas on the new one to have it calculate out totals for me, and potentially cost for you guys as well.


----------



## Isopropyl

For the formula's do "If / Then" and have it sum for you. Should be an easy way for excel to calculate numbers and or costs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isopropyl;13623663*
> For the formula's do "If / Then" and have it sum for you. Should be an easy way for excel to calculate numbers and or costs.


It works in Excel/Calc, but not in Google Docs. I can't figure out what the import issue is.


----------



## cloppy007

Perhaps SUMIF is what you're looking for.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;13623764*
> Perhaps SUMIF is what you're looking for.


Well I can't work on it to later tonight. I've been doing volunteer work down in Joplin Missouri (if none of you have really heard, there was a major tornado that went through and did serious amounts of damage to the city.)

So nights are OCN related, and days are doing volunteer work. I can answer threads and what not. PM's as well.
Though, doing Google Docs is like trying use a smart phone in mud.


----------



## Mr.Pie

mhmm
is this still up? or is this closed now?


----------



## firedude721

How do I go about ordering 8 of these, and when would the expected date of arrival be?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firedude721;13624197*
> How do I go about ordering 8 of these, and when would the expected date of arrival be?


By PMing me, and 10 weeks from the first week of June.


----------



## Crabid

Might be worth just putting the raw orders up and keeping the maths part of it in excel.

Would certainly save you some agro


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;13624270*
> Might be worth just putting the raw orders up and keeping the maths part of it in excel.
> 
> Would certainly save you some agro


Well I was trying to have it be nice for you guys, since it would take your totals and tell you how much you'll owe.


----------



## HGooper

Tator have u read my pm already?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper;13628064*
> Tator have u read my pm already?


Yeah, I'm in the process of updating the OP.

Got the Spreadsheet worked out thanks to my friend (and fellow Editor for our Folding @ Home Team) Zodac.

Right now, it won't imbed.

Moral of the story, don't leave me with a spreadsheet to manage. Only update.


----------



## Onions

lol ok and make sure you update mine to 25


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;13628163*
> lol ok and make sure you update mine to 25


I'm working on that tonight. This is an older copy of the Spreadsheet that I had as a backup. So only a few changes are done on it vs the original.

It should be done tomorrow afternoon. I've had pretty good job meeting my deadlines so far though


----------



## htt182

tator, i sent you an email.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Embed fixed. I love it when guesswork... works.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13628213*
> Embed fixed. I love it when guesswork... works.


TEAM WORK YEAH!


----------



## HGooper

Please correct my order from 12 to 16 barebones, thanks Tator.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper;13628274*
> Please correct my order from 12 to 16 barebones, thanks Tator.


PM me order changes nextime please.

I changed it this time, but it's easier for me to keep track of PM's when I'm not online.


----------



## Bing

Just checked the FTW PC, all shipment will be using Fedex ? Is there any option on using cheaper s/h like USPS ?

Cause when using Fedex, this might change my order dramatically, they cost arm & leg when ship to my country and I will be charged "AGAIN" for what they called surcharge here.


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13628426*
> PM me order changes nextime please.
> 
> I changed it this time, but it's easier for me to keep track of PM's when I'm not online.


My previous pm did ask you to make change of the quantity to 16. Since my order is corrected now so just forget it and thanks again.


----------



## Troezar

If I've read this right the spreadsheet should now be up to date? If so I'm not on there, just thought I'd mention it in case


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;13628603*
> Just checked the FTW PC, all shipment will be using Fedex ? Is there any option on using cheaper s/h like USPS ?
> 
> Cause when using Fedex, this might change my order dramatically, they cost arm & leg when ship to my country and I will be charged "AGAIN" for what they called surcharge here.


There will be more options, like USPS.

More info to come soon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troezar;13628669*
> If I've read this right the spreadsheet should now be up to date? If so I'm not on there, just thought I'd mention it in case


Updating right now.


----------



## shawnoen

Spreadsheet shows #12 barebones for me but should be #10 completes.


----------



## krajee

Accounting for packaging material, how many do you think would fit in a Priority Mail International Large Flat Rate Box? 22? Hmm...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


Just checked the FTW PC, all shipment will be using Fedex ? Is there any option on using cheaper s/h like USPS ?

Cause when using Fedex, this might change my order dramatically, they cost arm & leg when ship to my country and I will be charged "AGAIN" for what they called surcharge here.










I'll have a spreadsheet ready Thrs with the rates to popular countries. We will only be offering USPS for international orders unless you contact me. Domestic orders will be USPS or Fedex.


----------



## NorxMAL

If I run these fan at a lower speed with a fan controller, will that be as quiet like for example a 1850 at the same rpm?

The spreadsheet is ready on thursday? (Thrs?)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*


If I run these fan at a lower speed with a fan controller, will that be as quiet like for example a 1850 at the same rpm?

The spreadsheet is ready on thursday? (Thrs?)


Yes, spreadsheet ready Thursday. I'll calculate the number of fans that can fit in Small, Medium and Large flat rate boxes. Up to 6 fans can be shipped International First Class for fairly cheap as well.


----------



## NorxMAL

I need 6 as well


----------



## okwchin

Oh this is too awesome!

I'll take 4x to Australia if the shipping option is available


----------



## CarFreak302

Good job on getting the spreadsheet updated guys!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


Spreadsheet shows #12 barebones for me but should be #10 completes.


I'll fix it right now, make sure to PM me any other changes as it's hard to watch a thread, but that gives me an official note to cross reference against.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krajee*


Accounting for packaging material, how many do you think would fit in a Priority Mail International Large Flat Rate Box? 22? Hmm...


Well I know around 12 will fit pretty easily in a medium flat rate box. I don't have a large to start shoving fans into though.

As Mort said, he'll have info up on that by Thursday.


----------



## superhead91

Hmmm... my name isn't on the spreadsheet... I asked for 6 completes


----------



## mindwarper

Tator I've just sent you a PM , with information about erroneous number of fans for me currently in sheet...

Just so that you know...


----------



## Jobotoo

I noticed I am not on the spreadsheet either. I did sent a PM and received a response saying I was set, so double checking. I will PM also, just in-case.


----------



## Genjimaru

Yeah, I'm not on the list either. Ordered 4 complete. Did I miss something?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13633358*
> Hmmm... my name isn't on the spreadsheet... I asked for 6 completes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindwarper;13633384*
> Tator I've just sent you a PM , with information about erroneous number of fans for me currently in sheet...
> 
> Just so that you know...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13633732*
> I noticed I am not on the spreadsheet either. I did sent a PM and received a response saying I was set, so double checking. I will PM also, just in-case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;13633770*
> Yeah, I'm not on the list either. Ordered 4 complete. Did I miss something?


Don't worry, I'm just in the process of updating the spreadsheet.

I didn't get it worked out till around 1 AM last night, but in the process lost around 140 entries on the sheet. I'm fixing that today. So just due patience.

If your info is incorrect or not up there tomorrow, please PM me telling me what the problem is.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13634257*
> If your info is incorrect or not up there tomorrow, please PM me telling me what the problem is.


Indeed, do your due diligence people. OCN/Admin are doing whatever they can to get this deal done. Help them







(btw, you'll be getting a PM from me IF my total doesn't change, lol)


----------



## W4LNUT5

Tate - Sent you a PM about getting 4 completes. Don't see my name on the list. Just like to make sure that I'm included. PMing again. Posted here for the fun of it.


----------



## the.FBI

I've got an AP-15 in my hands right now and am curious whether the barebones or complete would be closer to this fan. It's just a fan w/ a 3 pin header on it.


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;13635550*
> I've got an AP-15 in my hands right now and am curious whether the barebones or complete would be closer to this fan. It's just a fan w/ a 3 pin header on it.


My mistake. Just reread the OP, the complete will be closer to what you have I believe (but faster)


----------



## phillywood

These are 120mm, right.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> *Who will ship the fans to the buyers?*
> _Do_ to the size of this group buy, we are having FTW PC handle the Shipping on this.


Typo.


----------



## JCG

Also, OP says 'Complete' model is $12 but its down as $14 in the spreadsheet?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;13630606*
> If I run these fan at a lower speed with a fan controller, will that be as quiet like for example a 1850 at the same rpm?


Yes. The 9-blade GT's are all basically the same fan, with differing speed settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;13631450*
> I need 6 as well


PM Tator Tot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okwchin;13631866*
> Oh this is too awesome!
> 
> I'll take 4x to Australia if the shipping option is available


PM Tator Tot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;13635550*
> I've got an AP-15 in my hands right now and am curious whether the barebones or complete would be closer to this fan. It's just a fan w/ a 3 pin header on it.


complete = same as AP-15: 3 wires; but it's fan only.
barebones = no rpm reporting line, so just 2 wires.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillywood;13636109*
> These are 120mm, right.


Yes. Wish Nidec made these in 140mm.


----------



## NorxMAL

If they made these in 140mm too, they would instantly take over that sized segment. Perhaps we should make a plea to them


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Also, OP says 'Complete' model is $12 but its down as $14 in the spreadsheet?


Formula error, I'll fix it in the morning.

*IMPORTNANT*: I'm tired, and I'm going to be updating this all tomorrow. If I have multiple PM's about "did you get my order" when I already replied to you, it will just make the process longer.

I'm making this post now to keep things simple for all of us. I know you've had to be patient with delays, but this project when from 3 organizers to just myself (who had to work with out of date, and somewhat, inaccurate information.)

I plead that I can just have a day of putting in information tomorrow and I will then send you all the information for buying (more so since many of you would have over paid if the mistake of $14 vs $12 had not been caught.)

So lets keep it simple and get this process finished.

P.S. Danke Ehume


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yes, spreadsheet ready Thursday. I'll calculate the number of fans that can fit in Small, Medium and Large flat rate boxes. Up to 6 fans can be shipped International First Class for fairly cheap as well.


Huge thanks! Looking forward for this. My estimation for the USPS medium box is up to 16 fans (don't trust me at this), but that might be too many for me.


----------



## Scrappy

Tator is gonna be swimming in fans when these come in lol. OCN project how many 120mm fans does it take to blow over a full grown man.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Scrappy*   Tator is gonna be swimming in fans when these come in lol. OCN project how many 120mm fans does it take to blow over a full grown man.  
It depends if they're made by delta or san ace.

Edit: or this badman

  
 You Tube


----------



## charlie310

Forgive me for asking, but I did not want to search through all 27 pgs of this thread. I hear so many good things about the GTs. TBH, when I looked at the 1850RPM model specs, I was not impressed. 57.7CFM at 28dBA is good but not special. I'm not trolling. Honestly, I just want to know why so many people like these. I actually use the Scythe 1900RPM slipstream as my CPU fan, and the rated specs are 110CFM at 37dBA. I know this is not the best calculation, but if I run it at half speed, it would be 55CFM at 18.5dBA.


----------



## whiteslashasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie310;13644800*
> Forgive me for asking, but I did not want to search through all 27 pgs of this thread. I hear so many good things about the GTs. TBH, when I looked at the 1850RPM model specs, I was not impressed. 57.7CFM at 28dBA is good but not special. I'm not trolling. Honestly, I just want to know why so many people like these.


Their ability to push a lot of air through a radiator while remaining quieter than pretty much any similarly performing fan. Watch the martinm210 youtube comparison videos.


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie310;13644800*
> Forgive me for asking, but I did not want to search through all 27 pgs of this thread. I hear so many good things about the GTs. TBH, when I looked at the 1850RPM model specs, I was not impressed. 57.7CFM at 28dBA is good but not special. I'm not trolling. Honestly, I just want to know why so many people like these. I actually use the Scythe 1900RPM slipstream as my CPU fan, and the rated specs are 110CFM at 37dBA. I know this is not the best calculation, but if I run it at half speed, it would be 55CFM at 18.5dBA.


Sound doesn't work like that









Edit:

and neither does airflow for that matter.

Running at half speed does not guarantee half air flow or half noise.


----------



## whiteslashasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;13644871*
> Sound doesn't work like that


Yup. dB is logarithmic, not linear.


----------



## charlie310

What specs are is the GT 2150 rated?


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13406499*
> 
> Max Airflow: 1.95 m³/min
> 69 cfm
> 
> Max Static Pressure: 28 Pa
> 0.113 inH2O
> 
> Noise: 29-30 dB
> 
> Speed: 2150 rpm
> 
> Voltage: 12 V
> 
> Operating Voltage: 5 - 13.2 V
> 
> Current Rating: 123 mA
> 
> Current Starting: 530 mA
> 
> Operating Temperature: -10 ~ +60 ºC
> 
> Dimensions: 120 x 25 mm
> 
> Weight: 200 g[/spoiler]


From the OP

I forgot to mention, what makes these fans special, is the pressure...

These have some of the highest pressure going making them awesome for pushing air through radiators.

So while case fans may have high max airflow, they wont compete with the flow these get in radiators for the noise they make.


----------



## cloppy007

And they are supposed to long quite a lot, and the noise they made is less perceptible to the human ear than other fans. Listen to the vids, like this one.

If you read that review, it's the 1450rpm model, and the result is way better than the manufacturer specs!

The high pressure comes in handy when using dust filters, or, as others said, in radiators or heatsinks.


----------



## whiteslashasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;13645005*
> From the OP
> 
> I forgot to mention, what makes these fans special, is the pressure...
> 
> These have some of the highest pressure going making them awesome for pushing air through radiators.
> 
> So while case fans may have high max airflow, they wont compete with the flow these get in radiators for the noise they make.


Heh, basically what I said just that I forgot to use the buzzword.

Still, he can see on the martin video comparisons that the GT's push a ton of air through a rad for such a low CFM spec'd fan due to the static pressure. It's also extremely quiet considering its stellar performance. Most fans that reach similar or better performance do so at the cost of much higher real world dB's.


----------



## charlie310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;13645005*
> From the OP
> 
> I forgot to mention, what makes these fans special, is the pressure...
> 
> These have some of the highest pressure going making them awesome for pushing air through radiators.
> 
> So while case fans may have high max airflow, they wont compete with the flow these get in radiators for the noise they make.


Will this fan keep CPU temps lower than the stock Xigmatek Dark Knight fan (89CFM)? I may keep the Slipstream on my the DK, but it is pretty freaking loud. Easily the loudest thing in my Rig since I run all case fans on low (30dBA), but it does a great job of lowering temps. Around 10C.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Shipping information posted here: http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1026106-gentile-typhoon-2150-group-buy-shipping.html


----------



## the.FBI

PM'd Tator to order 14 complete fans, figured I would post here just to make sure.


----------



## mike44njdevils

ACK, now i'm on there twice...while I woudln't MIND 20 fans, I don't need that many, LOL


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie310*


Forgive me for asking, but I did not want to search through all 27 pgs of this thread. I hear so many good things about the GTs. TBH, when I looked at the 1850RPM model specs, I was not impressed. 57.7CFM at 28dBA is good but not special. I'm not trolling. Honestly, I just want to know why so many people like these. I actually use the Scythe 1900RPM slipstream as my CPU fan, and the rated specs are 110CFM at 37dBA. I know this is not the best calculation, but if I run it at half speed, it would be 55CFM at 18.5dBA.


Your Scythe 1900rpm Slip Stream is pushing nowhere near 110cfm. An NMB 120x25mm 9-bladed fan has to go 2400rpm to get to 100cfm, and 2800rpm to get to 114cfm.

The NMB specs are for industrial customers - factories that have the resources to test fans, and the clout to do something when fans do not live up to their specs. OTOH, Scythe advertises its fan's specs to us. Which do you think is more likely to be accurate?

People like GT's because of their smooth sound - they scale up and down nicely - and because of their relatively high static pressure for fans of their rpm and thickness (only 25mm thick). Sweet fans, they are. When you have lots of fans as I do, you find yourself using mostly GT's in your case and on your heatsinks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


ACK, now i'm on there twice...while I woudln't MIND 20 fans, I don't need that many, LOL


I'll fix it.


----------



## Tator Tot

*Important Update*

I have gotten the list up to date as of all the PM's I've recieved.

If their is any issue with your order, please send me a message so I can get you corrected ASAP.

The sooner you let me know, the sooner I can correct the mistake and get payment info out to everyone.


----------



## charlie310

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Your Scythe 1900rpm Slip Stream is pushing nowhere near 110cfm. An NMB 120x25mm 9-bladed fan has to go 2400rpm to get to 100cfm, and 2800rpm to get to 114cfm.

The NMB specs are for industrial customers - factories that have the resources to test fans, and the clout to do something when fans do not live up to their specs. OTOH, Scythe advertises its fan's specs to us. Which do you think is more likely to be accurate?

People like GT's because of their smooth sound - they scale up and down nicely - and because of their relatively high static pressure for fans of their rpm and thickness (only 25mm thick). Sweet fans, they are. When you have lots of fans as I do, you find yourself using mostly GT's in your case and on your heatsinks.


My point is that both the SLip Stream & GT are made by scythe, right? So why is the Slip Stream CFMs overstated, but the GT CFMs are understated? Seeing your fan review, I will definitely take your word for it. Actually might place an order for 4 (1 for heatsink, 1 for side intake, 2 to replace crap tricool front intakes). I'm actually having problems creating positive airflow in my case without it sounding loud.

Do the GTs sound like other 30dBA fans, or are they much quieter?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie310*


My point is that both the SLip Stream & GT are made by scythe, right?


No, actually. GentleTyphoons are made by Nidec Servo.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie310*


My point is that both the SLip Stream & GT are made by scythe, right? So why is the Slip Stream CFMs overstated, but the GT CFMs are understated? Seeing your fan review, I will definitely take your word for it. Actually might place an order for 4 (1 for heatsink, 1 for side intake, 2 to replace crap tricool front intakes). I'm actually having problems creating positive airflow in my case without it sounding loud.


Certain Slip Stream fans are made by NMB-Mat, Gentle Typhoons are made by Nidec Servo.

Scythe doesn't make any of it's fans.

S-Flex fans are made by ADDA.

Most fan companies do not make their own fans.


----------



## Vadrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*Important Update*

I have gotten the list up to date as of all the PM's I've recieved.

If their is any issue with your order, please send me a message so I can get you corrected ASAP.

The sooner you let me know, the sooner I can correct the mistake and get payment info out to everyone.


Hey Tator, my order isn't on the spreadsheet. I sent a PM too but thought I'd post it here as well. Many thanks again!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vadrix*


Hey Tator, my order isn't on the spreadsheet. I sent a PM too but thought I'd post it here as well. Many thanks again!


It should be now.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

First on the list, does that mean mine get sent first once completed


----------



## Tator Tot

Sorted Alphabetically.


----------



## mobius9

You rock tater.


----------



## Bing

Just remembered one minor but important details, I think everyone should PM you their location, shipment choice and other extra details like if they opted two types, but want both types to be shipped if both are ready, or ship whenever they're available (two shipments).

Re-forwarded my PM including my location & s/h type.

Thanks a lot Tator, I do aware and really appreciate this messy job you're doing there.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well Shipping, as stated before, is going to be handled by our trusted vendor, FTW PC.

So you will speak with them about shipping when we get the fans stateside.


----------



## SkItZo

Awesome work Tator, thanks for this


----------



## nawon72

Does anyone know the approximate Db two GT-2150's(30Db each) and two AP181's(34Db each) will be?

And whats the cheapest fan controller that will work with the GT-2150?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Does anyone know the approximate Db two GT-2150's(30Db each) and two AP181's(34Db each) will be?

And whats the cheapest fan controller that will work with the GT-2150?


Sound Pressure doesn't really "add-up."

As for fan controllers, Lamptron FC-2 would be one of your best options. It's generally around $20-30


----------



## NorxMAL

This is awesome! Thank you very much









Ahh, I wonder if I gonna order 100 more of them also, so I can make a wall of fans







(just a joke







) I have no idea why, but it sounds cool


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13652203*
> Sorted Alphabetically.


Tator.. I dont see my name on the list. I have a PM from you requesting 8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Kenjiwing
> Please put me down for 8 2150s barebones
> 
> Thanks!
> Got it


----------



## Tator Tot

Should be up now (if not, check in ~5 minutes for Google Docs to refresh.)

I just responded to your PM as well.

Sorry that I missed you, but sometimes that happens. I had to re-enter almost 200 names last night.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I wonder if FTW will offer a sleeving service for the fans, I know I would (and probably others) greatly appreciate a service like that


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13656099*
> I wonder if FTW will offer a sleeving service for the fans, I know I would (and probably others) greatly appreciate a service like that


Not a bad idea, we will have our sleeving in stock by then.









I'll talk to Smasher about it.


----------



## cactusS4

Tator Tot. I sent you a PM yesterday, but didn't see an update. I'm in for 16 bare bones fans. Thanks.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13656099*
> I wonder if FTW will offer a sleeving service for the fans, I know I would (and probably others) greatly appreciate a service like that


I likey!

But it may take longer to get fans then too.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13650445*
> I'll fix it.


Updated the wrong one, I only need 7 XD


----------



## Tator Tot

All PM's responded to, and all corrections made.

If you're looking right now and do not see your name or correction in place, please give it 5 minutes for Google Docs to refresh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cactusS4;13658349*
> Tator Tot. I sent you a PM yesterday, but didn't see an update. I'm in for 16 bare bones fans. Thanks.


I didn't get a PM from you, but I added you.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;13659159*
> Updated the wrong one, I only need 7 XD


You're fixed as well.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13653034*
> Sound Pressure doesn't really "add-up."
> 
> As for fan controllers, Lamptron FC-2 would be one of your best options. It's generally around $20-30


According to eHume's Well Dressed Megahalem article, two fans make more noise than one. So how many Db do you think two 30Db fans and two 34Db fans together would make?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13659795*
> According to eHume's Well Dressed Megahalem article, two fans make more noise than one. So how many Db do you think two 30Db fans and two 34Db fans together would make?


They make more noise, the more you have, but it's not in a linear sense.

Usually around the most you see is 3dB(A) increase.


----------



## xstasy

Any international shipping for these fans?


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xstasy;13660374*
> Any international shipping for these fans?


http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1026106-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-shipping.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xstasy*


Any international shipping for these fans?


yes


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13654740*
> . . . I had to re-enter almost 200 names last night.


Wish I could give you a +rep . . .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Wish I could give you a +rep . . .


I'll take donations in Guinness


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'll take donations in Guinness










Sorry I'm a poor college student, how's Beer 30?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Sorry I'm a poor college student, how's Beer 30?










I, as well, am a poor college student.

I just won't touch anything below top shelf.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I, as well, am a poor college student.

I just won't touch anything below top shelf.


As much as I love Guinness (and I do), I wouldn't call it top shelf.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I likey!

But it may take longer to get fans then too.










It would probably only be one or two days later. We will ship all the standard orders out first then the custom ones later. It doesn't take very long to sleeve a fan, it just depends on the volume. The plan is to sleeve them for $3.49 including the FTW PC Sleeving and heatshrink.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


As much as I love Guinness (and I do), I wouldn't call it top shelf.


For Beer's, it's top shelf for myself.

I don't like most beers though. There are some Micro-brews that have a similar makeup to Guinness though. I love them as well.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


It would probably only be one or two days later. We will ship all the standard orders out first then the custom ones later. It doesn't take very long to sleeve a fan, it just depends on the volume. The plan is to sleeve them for $3.49 including the FTW PC Sleeving and heatshrink.


Would that be per fan or for a small range of fans?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


For Beer's, it's top shelf for myself.

I don't like most beers though. There are some Micro-brews that have a similar makeup to Guinness though. I love them as well.


If you want something similar to Guinness, look for Murphy's Stout. I had it as a G'ness substitute at a bar the other day, and I was mightily impressed. I dare say that I might even like it more. (but I only had 1, so I can't say for sure until I drink more of it)


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'll take donations in Guinness










Here you go:










Dammit PacMan! Stop drinking Tator's Guinness!

Actually there is a lot better stuff out there, mostly from smaller breweries. A few years ago we spent new years in the "Boots Bar" of the Clachaig Inn in Glencoe, 20 different guest ales to try plus a few hundred single malts. We tried our best to sample them all...

Seriously though, thanks again to everyone involved in this.


----------



## emuexport

Any chance I can still get in on this group buy?

I'd like 12 base model fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emuexport;13664331*
> Any chance I can still get in on this group buy?
> 
> I'd like 12 base model fans.


PM me the order


----------



## shawnoen

Surly Brewing only for me!

$12/4pack (of cans) and well worth it.

They just got a law passed here in MN to let them sell pints at their brewery and are now going forward with a 20 million dollar expansion.


----------



## Boyboyd

Wrong thread dude


----------



## mistax

im so lost xD when do i pay? and when do these arrive at my front door.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax;13667615*
> im so lost xD when do i pay? and when do these arrive at my front door.


You should get a PM from Tater Tot regarding payment first week of June, I believe, regarding payment for fans. You will need to make a separate payment to FTW PC, for shipping.

Shipping times are approximate and in the OP. Barebones will ship first.

EDIT:
Quote:


> There are two options available:
> 
> Barebones Model - Voltage and Ground Wire, 3 Pin connector attached, $9 per fan. Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks
> 
> Complete Model - Voltage, Tach (for reporting RPM Values) and Ground Wire, 3 pin connector attached, $12 per fan. Turn around time ~ 14 Weeks


----------



## aphasia

if the buy-in is still on, want to put myself down for 8 full fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia;13669029*
> if the buy-in is still on, want to put myself down for 8 full fans.


PM Tator Tot.


----------



## aphasia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


PM Tator Tot.


cheers ehume, i've Pm'ed Tator Tot with my order.


----------



## Tator Tot

As it was said, I will PM you the start of June for payments and tally up everyone who has paid.

The barebones fans will take roughly 10 weeks to arrive while complete models will take longer.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13671046*
> The barebones fans will take roughly 10 weeks to arrive while complete models will take longer.


Just a thought, does that mean, as I am getting one of each, that I will have to pay two lots of shipping? Or is FTW PC willing to hold onto my barebones until the complete comes in so I get both together?

If it is the two shipping thing I think I will change my order to two barebones.


----------



## nawon72

Would you recommend these fans for intake or exhaust? Or are they best for heat sinks and radiators, and other fans are better for intake/exhaust.


----------



## Tator Tot

You can ask them directly in the thread (link in the OP) on shipping, but they most likely will hold them for you.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Would you recommend these fans for intake or exhaust? Or are they best for heat sinks and radiators, and other fans are better for intake/exhaust.


I suspect fans at this rpm would work best in rads and heatsinks. I use GT's for my case, but they tend to be AP-12's and AP-13's (800 and 1150 rpm), for the quietness.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I suspect fans at this rpm would work best in rads and heatsinks. I use GT's for my case, but they tend to be AP-12's and AP-13's (800 and 1150 rpm), for the quietness.


I could just use a fan controller to lower the RPM's on the GT-2150. But the AP-12 and AP-13 are cheaper. And any ideas on how low i can get the RPM on a GT-2150? And would it sound the same as a lower RPM fan at the same speed?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Would you recommend these fans for intake or exhaust? Or are they best for heat sinks and radiators, and other fans are better for intake/exhaust.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I could just use a fan controller to lower the RPM's on the GT-2150. But the AP-12 and AP-13 are cheaper. And any ideas on how low i can get the RPM on a GT-2150? And would it sound the same as a lower RPM fan at the same speed?


These would be fine to use as Intake/Exhuast fans but would be better for radiators (as you don't need all of this airflow for a case.)

They can start up as low as 4.5v (~700 RPM)


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I could just use a fan controller to lower the RPM's on the GT-2150. But the AP-12 and AP-13 are cheaper. And any ideas on how low i can get the RPM on a GT-2150? And would it sound the same as a lower RPM fan at the same speed?


For the 500 to 1850 rpm GT's, I can attest that they are all the same fan except for speed. I expect the same will be true of the 2150 rpm GT's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


For the 500 to 1850 rpm GT's, I can attest that they are all the same fan except for speed. I expect the same will be true of the 2150 rpm GT's.


2150's actually have an extra transistor on the PCB.


----------



## Mailyfesux

I didn't realize that this group buy is back up. a notification would have been nice..


----------



## Nytehawk

Edit:
Nvm
Quote:


> the normal 2 wire fans can be controlled by a fan controller.
> 
> The tach sensor just reports rpm values to the computer.
> 
> Though, on the 2 wire models, you cannot solder a tach wire in place, as the pcb is altered between the two.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;13673907*
> I didn't realize that this group buy is back up. a notification would have been nice..


I bumped the previous threads about it.

That was the notification.


----------



## x509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13406499*
> *For placing an order, please PM Me* *
> This Deal is Official run by Overclock.net. Please post up any questions or PM me.*


Tator Tot,

I imagine you're getting a LOT of PMs right now.

Should be be checking the spreadsheet to see that my order for six complete fans is included? Is that the best way to know that I'm included in the group buy?

Thanks. I'm sure that a lot of us appreciate what you're doing.









x509


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13662922*
> It would probably only be one or two days later. We will ship all the standard orders out first then the custom ones later. It doesn't take very long to sleeve a fan, it just depends on the volume. The plan is to sleeve them for $3.49 including the FTW PC Sleeving and heatshrink.


Glad I somewhat suggested it then. Last thing I sleeved didn't turn out quite like I wanted to









EDIT : If I plan to running the fans at full speed (or nearly) all the time should I bother getting the complete ones or would knowing the rpm simply not matter if I plan to go full speed anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13656133*
> Not a bad idea, we will have our sleeving in stock by then.


Do you guys have a list of color options (and heatshrink) that can be applied?


----------



## aphasia

howdy Tator Tot

as others have mentioned, you've probably been bombarded with PMs. just wanted to check that my order of 8 'full' fans are added to speadsheet (i PM'ed yesterday).

cheers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x509*


Tator Tot,

I imagine you're getting a LOT of PMs right now.

Should be be checking the spreadsheet to see that my order for six complete fans is included? Is that the best way to know that I'm included in the group buy?

Thanks. I'm sure that a lot of us appreciate what you're doing.









x509



After I add your order I'll PM you back (Like I've done with everyone so far.) I've just been out the past day or so. I'm upating tonight though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


EDIT : If I plan to running the fans at full speed (or nearly) all the time should I bother getting the complete ones or would knowing the rpm simply not matter if I plan to go full speed anyway.


Won't really matter either way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aphasia*


howdy Tator Tot

as others have mentioned, you've probably been bombarded with PMs. just wanted to check that my order of 8 'full' fans are added to speadsheet (i PM'ed yesterday).

cheers.



I'll PM you back as soon as I add your order to the spreadsheet. I've been out for the past 1.5 days. So I haven't had time to update.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Glad I somewhat suggested it then. Last thing I sleeved didn't turn out quite like I wanted to









EDIT : If I plan to running the fans at full speed (or nearly) all the time should I bother getting the complete ones or would knowing the rpm simply not matter if I plan to go full speed anyway.

Do you guys have a list of color options (and heatshrink) that can be applied?


I'll have a final list of our sleeving colors Tuesday or Wednesday when we send the order to the manufacturer. Heatshrink is currently in black and white, possibly more colors later. Paracord will also be available for sleeving.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13683339*
> I'll have a final list of our sleeving colors Tuesday or Wednesday when we send the order to the manufacturer. Heatshrink is currently in black and white, possibly more colors later. Paracord will also be available for sleeving.


Ok. Just going to be doing black/red so nothing really fancy, I hope you do have red


----------



## raymondbeautrix

Tator,

Just sent you PM for 6x barebones fans. I hadn't heard back from you on a previous email, so hoping sales are still open!

Thanks for the great deal.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just sent a pm. I hope that these fans are as nice as people have been saying.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13686059*
> Ok. Just going to be doing black/red so nothing really fancy, I hope you do have red


We will have everything except the green here (reworking that color)


----------



## tommy1993

is there an exact date on sales closing?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy1993;13695327*
> is there an exact date on sales closing?


Yes, May 31st.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13695394*
> Yes, May 31st.


Is that right when it turns May 31st, or after May 31st? And what time zone?
I still need to think about whether i need the fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13695463*
> Is that right when it turns May 31st, or after May 31st? And what time zone?
> I still need to think about whether i need the fans.


The last hour of May 31st for myself, which is 11:59 PM CDT (GMT -6.)

I won't actually be in that time zone, but it doesn't really matter as that's where my "native" time zone is at so that's when it's scheduled to end.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13694862*
> We will have everything except the green here (reworking that color)


Red/Black is good enough for me









Now all I need for my fans is some FTW PC spraypaint (or just this krylon stuff I already bought).


----------



## mindwarper

OK I will sit just tight today then and receive your PM later today...
I am in GMT +1 Timezone









I hope we can pay with paypal without issue... as I've got no Credit card, but have a bank account though









have noticed that my amount is back to original 20 again







as I would like to have 30 of these...
Have PMed Tator about it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindwarper;13696001*
> OK I will sit just tight today then and receive your PM later today...
> I am in GMT +1 Timezone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we can pay with paypal without issue... as I've got no Credit card, but have a bank account though


Yep, we're using Paypal to collect the money.


----------



## terence52

Hi tator. have pmed you changing my order.
did you receive it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;13696093*
> Hi tator. have pmed you changing my order.
> did you receive it?


Yeah, I changed the order. I think I forgot to PM the last 5 people back.

Check in the spreadsheet and send me a PM if the total is wrong.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13696161*
> Yeah, I changed the order. I think I forgot to PM the last 5 people back.
> 
> Check in the spreadsheet and send me a PM if the total is wrong.


Pm-ed you again. looks like it didnt change. LOL


----------



## Tator Tot

Should be fixed now, give it a few minutes to update and all should be well.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13696208*
> Should be fixed now, give it a few minutes to update and all should be well.


Yup its updated .
Thanks Tator


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;13696235*
> Yup its updated .
> Thanks Tator


No prob, sorry about that


----------



## zaxour

Please count me in for 3 complete fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaxour;13699670*
> Please count me in for 3 complete fans.


Send me a PM if you wish to order


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13699804*
> Send me a PM if you wish to order


You've said that so many times... You have much more patience than I do good sir... lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13699896*
> You've said that so many times... You have much more patience than I do good sir... lol


I have the patience of 1000 wise men.

At least when it comes to people other than family.


----------



## Kokin

So shipping to California will be $18(2x barebone) + $11 flat rate?

If so, is anyone willing to combine orders with me in the San Jose/Milpitas/Fremont area?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13705361*
> So shipping to California will be $18(2x barebone) + $11 flat rate?
> 
> If so, is anyone willing to combine orders with me in the San Jose/Milpitas/Fremont area?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13661335*
> Since you are in the US, we would throw two of them in a bubble mailer. It will probably be cheapest via Fedex unless you live somewhere with an area surcharge (in the middle of no where). For domestic orders, there will be the option for standard Priority mail as well but Fedex will almost always be cheaper if you are including insurance.


That should answer your question.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13705479*
> That should answer your question.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13705361*
> So shipping to California will be $18(2x barebone) + $11 flat rate?
> 
> If so, is anyone willing to combine orders with me in the San Jose/Milpitas/Fremont area?


As said above, but keep in mind if you have any questions about shipping to PM Mortimersnerd or Smasherbasher as they are going to be the ones handling the shipping.


----------



## tommy1993

technical question - if the barebones model are hooked up to a fan controller with an LCD display (like the lamptron fc5) will the RPM show up?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy1993;13707211*
> technical question - if the barebones model are hooked up to a fan controller with an LCD display (like the lamptron fc5) will the RPM show up?


No, as they don't have a tachometer wire.


----------



## fairuse

Tator Tot,

I PM you for an order of 14 complete fans. I just want to make sure you received the PM, so you can PM me the instructions for payment.

Thanks


----------



## nawon72

Are the complete fans $13 now? That's what i see in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fairuse;13707474*
> Tator Tot,
> 
> I PM you for an order of 14 complete fans. I just want to make sure you received the PM, so you can PM me the instructions for payment.
> 
> Thanks


I'm going to be PMing everyone back soon. Don't worry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13707770*
> Are the complete fans $13 now? That's what i see in the spreadsheet.


Yes, right now they're 13 unless we can meet the previous total.


----------



## raymondbeautrix

Tator,

Sorry to bring up the last-minute PM issue again. I accidentally emailed instead of PMed you 2 days ago.

I just PMed you at 11:50pm central (your same time zone) for 6 barebone fans.

Hope this wasn't too late!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raymondbeautrix;13708691*
> Tator,
> 
> Sorry to bring up the last-minute PM issue again. I accidentally emailed instead of PMed you 2 days ago.
> 
> I just PMed you at 11:50pm central (your same time zone) for 6 barebone fans.
> 
> Hope this wasn't too late!


It wasn't, I'll be responding to PM's as soon as possible but all that PM'd me before 11:59 PM my time yesterday, will be in on the order.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Is there a set deadline for payments yet?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13708826*
> Is there a set deadline for payments yet?


Yes, we'll be collecting money over the next 5-7 days.

I'm going to be PMing everyone within the next 24 hours.


----------



## tommy1993

can I modify an order already placed? change an order of barebones fans to complete fans?


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy1993;13708937*
> can I modify an order already placed? change an order of barebones fans to complete fans?


I think you still can, just pm Tator.

Edit : Just noticed at the 1st post that it is now closed, sorry.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13708844*
> Yes, we'll be collecting money over the next 5-7 days.
> 
> I'm going to be PMing everyone within the next 24 hours.


Ok. Guess I won't order some new comp parts till next paycheck then


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy1993;13708937*
> can I modify an order already placed? change an order of barebones fans to complete fans?


I'll be nice, if you get me a PM by 6 AM (CDT, GMT -6) then I'll let you have your order changed.


----------



## Genjimaru

Woot can't wait!


----------



## cjc75

Bah...

Was hoping to order a couple, but I still have to wait a week to see what my financial situation looks like for the month after my rent and bills are paid this week; which I won't know until probably Monday after all the payments eventually clear... and though I knew you said ordering would last through the end of May, I did not expect to see ordering close so soon right at the end of the month...

So, my fault for investing my $30 for May somewhere else and hesitating on this, sucks to have finances so stressed these days...


----------



## listen to remix

I can't wait


----------



## ThatsABigTwinkee

Hey Tator-I didn't see my name added to the list (looking for 8 bare fans)...sent you a message over the Memorial Day weekend. Let me know if that's still possible or when the next buy in might take place.


----------



## slavearm

I tried to email, for some reason PM is not available probably because I am new, looks like I am not on the list. Anyone coughing up their spot? I was looking for 10 completes.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

When did you send or attempt to send the e-mail?


----------



## slavearm

thanks for the edit... yesterday.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quick question : I assume the 3 pin connectors are white by default?

If they are going to be ordering more black ones it would seem


----------



## shnur

I'm too late... took too long to think how many I needed *cry*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13725889*
> I'm too late... took too long to think how many I needed *cry*


Tell ya what, I love you enough that I haven't sent out the payment PM so get me a PM on how many you want in the next hour and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## shnur

!!!!!!!!!

Thanks









I sent you a PM already


----------



## slavearm

Hopefully I was able to get in... PM sent (finally can send one)


----------



## henrygale

Hi Tator tot, I sent an email yesterday, but don't know if you got it. I dont think I can send PMs yet. Just wondering if you saw it. Thanks!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13725904*
> I haven't sent out the payment PM


I was wondering if I got left out on the payment pm









Anyway, thank you so much Tator and everyone else involved in this group buy! This really does save me quite a bit of money on some great gear for my rig!


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f;13727392*
> I was wondering if I got left out on the payment pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thank you so much Tator and everyone else involved in this group buy! This really does save me quite a bit of money on some great gear for my rig!


He probably hasn't sent the payment PM out yet. I haven't received anything and i'm on the list







.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've yet to send the PM about payment as I had to get on an earlier plane than expected.

I'll be getting it out as soon as possible though.

Flying back from England to the US right now.


----------



## Jobotoo

Have a safe trip.


----------



## fit949

Yes have a safe trip ( :


----------



## FuriousNoodle

Have a safe trip!

Have you gotten my PM? Could I please put my order in before the payments go out? I was debating whether to keep my H50 or not, otherwise I would have ordered a few days ago.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuriousNoodle*


Have a safe trip!

Have you gotten my PM? Could I please put my order in before the payments go out? I was debating whether to keep my H50 or not, otherwise I would have ordered a few days ago.


*Tator Tot* said that orders close May 31st 11:59pm, so if you didn't PM him before that then your out of luck. And these fans would be good for any future heatsinks or radiators.


----------



## FuriousNoodle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


*Tator Tot* said that orders close May 31st 11:59pm, so if you didn't PM him before that then your out of luck. And these fans would be good for any future heatsinks or radiators.


Aw man








If anyone later decides these fans aren't their cup of tea, please PM me


----------



## mobius9

thanks again tator!


----------



## JohnDProb

were paying with paypal correct? have seller fees been taken into account?....


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


were paying with paypal correct? have seller fees been taken into account?....


I believe that the shipping and handling costs will be adjusted to be a little higher because of the fees.

*Also...I want people to take note that NEITHER options, barebones or full, will have any sort of retail packaging.*


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


I believe that the shipping and handling costs will be adjusted to be a little higher because of the fees.

*Also...I want people to take note that NEITHER options, barebones or full, will have any sort of retail packaging.*


Eyy? I can't hear you. Could you perhaps talk a little louder?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


I believe that the shipping and handling costs will be adjusted to be a little higher because of the fees.

*Also...I want people to take note that NEITHER options, barebones or full, will have any sort of retail packaging.*


Well thats the deal breaker there. Take me off the list. I was wanting a labeled box that I can read late at night.

On a serious note, I am getting excited. I never owned a GT before, and I am hoping its performance will be what I am expecting.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


On a serious note, I am getting excited. I never owned a GT before, and I am hoping its performance will be what I am expecting.


I 2nd this.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13733066*
> Well thats the deal breaker there. Take me off the list. I was wanting a labeled box that I can read late at night.
> 
> On a serious note, I am getting excited. I never owned a GT before, and I am hoping its performance will be what I am expecting.


You might not care about the box nor do I, but other people do. There probably aren't any accessories like screws or a molex connector too. So therefore, people are actually paying $4 extra for just a single yellow wire that reads RPM. Also...you'd be surprised how many people on Ebay will complain if an item is listed as new and comes without retail packaging.

Just a warning for ya folks =)


----------



## note235

wait, if anyone can spare 2 id appreciate it, didnt get in on time


----------



## Kokin

I'm excited for my first GTs as well. I've only had experience with Antec Tricools, a Scythe slipstream and a few Yate Loon High Speeds, so this is a big step up for noise/performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235;13734198*
> wait, if anyone can spare 2 id appreciate it, didnt get in on time


Not sure if anyone will for the same price offered.


----------



## ehume

Hmm. Where are the plugs being put on? I'd like to see a video of people doing this professionally. I do it myself, but I've had to invent my own techniques. I'd like to see what people do when they do hundreds. I figure I'll learn some important things.

BTW - many fans come without retail packaging. Yate Loons, for example. Also, San Aces, Panaflos, etc.


----------



## joeyu3000

Hi Tator,

Have you seen my message to you? Could you please take a look at it? Thanks!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13737090*
> Hmm. Where are the plugs being put on? I'd like to see a video of people doing this professionally. I do it myself, but I've had to invent my own techniques. I'd like to see what people do when then do hundreds. I figure I'll learn some important things.
> 
> BTW - many fans come without retail packaging. Yate Loons, for example. Also, San Aces, Panaflos, etc.


That may be true but normally, these were supposed to come with retail packaging and I assume the ones you mentioned do not.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13737090*
> BTW - many fans come without retail packaging. Yate Loons, for example. Also, San Aces, Panaflos, etc.


Yeah, I got my San Ace in an MCP-655 box.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey everyone, I'm a bit jetlagged but I'm working on everything right now. I will get back to you all in order. Please just be patient.

(more so since some of you made this harder than it needed to be







)


----------



## joeyu3000

Dear Tator,

I am so glad you are back. Could you please take a look at the message that I sent to you? I need to update my order a little bit. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hey everyone, I'm a bit jetlagged but I'm working on everything right now. I will get back to you all in order. Please just be patient.

(more so since some of you made this harder than it needed to be







)



Welcome back!

Thanks for facilitating this group buy on your own free time.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hey everyone, I'm a bit jetlagged but I'm working on everything right now. I will get back to you all in order. Please just be patient.

(more so since some of you made this harder than it needed to be







)


Yeah, thanks tator. We really do appreciate it!


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't worry, I'll get back to everyone.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hey everyone, I'm a bit jetlagged but I'm working on everything right now. I will get back to you all in order. Please just be patient.

(more so since some of you made this harder than it needed to be







)


This is a great deal. And in fact, the only thing I regret is that I wish I had ordered more fans.
Thanx a bunch for doing this on your own time.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu









N.B.: if anyone is looking to cancel/reduce their order, PM me as I would like to increase my order. I'm short an other 10 fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13739996*
> That may be true but normally, these were supposed to come with retail packaging and I assume the ones you mentioned do not.


Nobody ever said these would come in retail packaging. They are a group buy from the manufacturer, Nidec. Nidec is the company that makes these fans. Scythe only packages and sells them retail. If you want retail packaging you won't be getting a 2150rpm GT, since Scythe does not buy these to resell them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


This is a great deal. And in fact, the only thing I regret is that I wish I had ordered more fans.
Thanx a bunch for doing this on your own time.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu









N.B.: if anyone is looking to cancel/reduce their order, PM me as I would like to increase my order. I'm short an other 10 fans.


What 10 models do you need (Barebones or complete) ?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Nobody ever said these would come in retail packaging. They are a group buy from the manufacturer, Nidec. Nidec is the company that makes these fans. Scythe only packages and sells them retail. If you want retail packaging you won't be getting a 2150rpm GT, since Scythe does not buy these to resell them.



That's exactly what I want the people buying these fans to know as a disclaimer. I don't want some members to be surprised and message Tator Tot asking why the fan came in a plain brown box without any accessories.

Also, it seems like there isn't any sort of warranty for the fans we will be receiving and I accept that. But I can guarantee that if a member of this forum receives a fan DOA, they'll be complaining or asking for a replacement.

Oh and thanks for the update Tator Tot!


----------



## Tator Tot

If you get a fan that's DOA we should be able to get it replaced for you.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you get a fan that's DOA we should be able to get it replaced for you.


I guess I was wrong... That's awesome


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


What 10 models do you need (Barebones or complete) ?


PM sent!









Cheers


----------



## Modular

Dropping in to say - DANG! I just learned about these fans/group buy today.

Any idea when the next group buy might be?


----------



## reaper~

I bought mine directly from Nidec so they may come in boxes like these... be prepared. lol

][/URL]


----------



## shawnoen

You can be sure when it comes time to actually pay you will hear every excuse in the world not to.

"Bro, can I pay you need week? I just crashed my car"

"Can I pay 3 weeks from now? I should have money available then as long as don't eat the next 3 weeks"

Etc, etc....

When payment details are sent out, give X number of days and that is it. I've organized a group buy before on another site and thats what you have to do, otherwise it will drag out for months....


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I bought mine directly from Nidec so they may come in boxes like these... be prepared. lol




Did your fans come one to a box like that? No wonder they cost so much. I guess it makes sense: you did buy them retail.

I'm expecting our buy will come all in a big box or boxes. I've seen pics of San Aces packed twenty to a box, for example.

Somebody make sure to take photos of our fans in their box(es) when they arrive.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Did your fans come one to a box like that? No wonder they cost so much. I guess it makes sense: you did buy them retail.


Yup, they were individually packed (I ordered 4). The packing was more than adequate and yes, it was from Nidec's online store.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


You can be sure when it comes time to actually pay you will hear every excuse in the world not to.

"Bro, can I pay you need week? I just crashed my car"

"Can I pay 3 weeks from now? I should have money available then as long as don't eat the next 3 weeks"

Etc, etc....

When payment details are sent out, give X number of days and that is it. I've organized a group buy before on another site and thats what you have to do, otherwise it will drag out for months....


Agreed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Somebody make sure to take photos of our fans in their box(es) when they arrive.


I'll take some for ya even though most of us are going to get it around the same time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Yup, they were individually packed (I ordered 4). The packing was more than adequate and yes, it was from Nidec's online store.


How much did you pay for them? The packaging looks super sturdy.


----------



## ehume

What I meant was that someone is going to receive a box or boxes from Nidec. That box or those boxes will be unpacked to put plugs on them. I would like to see pics before and after the fans are unpacked.


----------



## JCG

You might wanna speak to FTW PC (mortimersnerd/SmasherBasher) about that. They're managing the shipping so they'll receive the initial order from Nidec, I presume.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13743590*
> How much did you pay for them? The packaging looks super sturdy.


Sorry for late reply. Went out to dinner with the missus. lol It's been a while since I bought those fans but you can start from here. Prices should be in there.


----------



## ehume

What does that tool do? It reminds me of a crimping tool for a telephone plug, but something tells me it isn't one of those.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13744196*
> What does that tool do? It reminds me of a crimping tool for a telephone plug, but something tells me it isn't one of those.


It's a crimping tool for network cables (RJ45). I run cables and setup networks in buildings, apartment complexes, etc. in my spare time.









I use it to strip those 2 wires that came with the fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13744398*
> It's a crimping tool for network cables (RJ45). I run cables and setup networks in buildings, apartment complexes, etc. in my spare time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it to strip those 2 wires that came with the fans.


Awwww. I was hoping you had a crimp tool for the fan plug.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13745626*
> Awwww. I was hoping you had a crimp tool for the fan plug.


You mean like this one? I guess I could pick it up from RS since it's only like 9 bucks.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13745663*
> You mean like this one? I guess I could pick it up from RS since it's only like 9 bucks.


Ah! So THAT'S what it is. That's what I use to crimp my pins. I got it so long ago I forgot where I got it and never knew its name. Thank you so much.

Edit: armed with the name, I found this. Turns out I developed the correct method by myself after all.

Edit2: Actually, mine looks like this one, and my crimp method is a bit more elaborate than what is in the pdf.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13745753*
> Ah! So THAT'S what it is. That's what I use to crimp my pins. I got it so long ago I forgot where I got it and never knew its name. Thank you so much.


You're welcome and I'll probably pick one up tomorrow. Seems like a good tool to have around for modding and stuff.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13745832*
> You're welcome and I'll probably pick one up tomorrow. Seems like a good tool to have around for modding and stuff.


It really is. I bought a bunch of the pins, practiced. I highly recommend getting far more pins than you need. My first step is with needle nosers to get the smaller flaps to squezze the wire and hold it in place. Then I go with a two-step process with the crimping tool. It makes dealing with bare wires - or non-standard plugs - reasonably straightforward, if not exactly easy.

I'll say one thing: I'm never afraid to remove a plug to sleeve a fan cable. If I break a connection I can always put another pin on the wire.


----------



## note235

well if anyone happens to want to sell 2 then let me know


----------



## theimport

Ack, what a time to go on holidays







.

Really wanted 30


----------



## MrJackson

This is the crimper you want for fans. It gives you the factory crip you see on cables with the nice curled in crimp. No soldering needed and it's just as secure as a factory crimp.
I messed up the first 2 but after that they've all been perfect.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJackson;13747934*
> This is the crimper you want for fans. It gives you the factory crip you see on cables with the nice curled in crimp. No soldering needed and it's just as secure as a factory crimp.
> I messed up the first 2 but after that they've all been perfect.


That's really excellent.


----------



## Mithrandir8

Have the PM's for payment been sent out yet? I just want to make sure I wasn't missed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mithrandir8*


Have the PM's for payment been sent out yet? I just want to make sure I wasn't missed.


Not yet. I'm waiting on one confirmation before I can send it out.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hey everyone, I'm a bit jetlagged but I'm working on everything right now.


Oh man I know how that goes! I did the Birmingham (UK) - JFK - Chicago - St Louis trip last year to visit my girlfriend's parents. Took me a week to get over the flight then I was straight back again. Landed back in the UK at 6am on a Monday and made the mistake of going to work that day...

Hope you are getting over it!


----------



## bmaverick

If there are people who have backed out or any surplus fans left, can somebody put me on a stand-by list? Bummer that I had missed this thread.


----------



## PepeLapiu

It's very likely that some people will change their mind and back out of the original purchase list.

I think it would be a good idea for you to implement a secondary list where people who missed out on the first list can sign up to buy any possible left over fans.

Just a suggestion.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu


----------



## Nova.

God I can't wait, these fans will be perfect for the project I have.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Gotta wait 10 weeks


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13754176*
> Gotta wait 10 weeks


Ten weeks for what?
Ten weeks until I pay for them?
Ten weeks until they are received by you?
Ten weeks before they are shipped to me?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Basic Information
> 
> There are two options available:
> 
> Barebones Model - Voltage and Ground Wire, 3 Pin connector attached, $9 per fan. Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks
> 
> Complete Model - Voltage, Tach (for reporting RPM Values) and Ground Wire, 3 pin connector attached, $13 per fan. Turn around time ~ 14 Weeks


Probably 10 weeks after Nidec receives the payments from us.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;13754359*
> Ten weeks for what?
> Ten weeks until I pay for them?
> Ten weeks until they are received by you?
> Ten weeks before they are shipped to me?


Sure went crazy on the questions. We'll have to wait til all the payments are received and then depending on which fan you bought, it will be 10-14 weeks to be made/shipped, possibly extra time to ship to different places.


----------



## mobius9

Is there not a detailed article on OCN about crimping? I'll make one up this week if there isn't one.

edit: companies like nidec work on a 10 week schedule after the order has been set. Whether they chose to bill OCN at the time is up to them. I'm sure OCN would be more comfortable getting a final "paid" tally first. I'm guessing the actual amount will be a couple thousand USD off the current chart.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9;13754739*
> Is there not a detailed article on OCN about crimping? I'll make one up this week if there isn't one.


Please do. I can't find a guide.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Whoa! That's at least 3 months from now. You guys are so cruel, you really enjoy torturing me like this, don't you?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;13754861*
> Whoa! That's at least 3 months from now. You guys are so cruel, you really enjoy torturing me like this, don't you?


Good things come to people who wait.


----------



## krajee

I call any unclaimed fans


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13732874*
> I believe that the shipping and handling costs will be adjusted to be a little higher because of the fees.
> 
> *Also...I want people to take note that NEITHER options, barebones or full, will have any sort of retail packaging.*


Sorry to say, that I had to reformat this text from it's untold size, but this is like a erotic story (nakid fan in the end!) (Don't BAN ME!







(I'm intoxicated now, and there is a guy I let sleep over which snores like hell!







(I deserve some giggles now right?







))


----------



## raiderxx

Waiting anxiously to know how much I owe!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

I'll finally be sending out the PM today on payment instructions.

Sorry about the wait, but flying across 8 time zones is killer on the body.

As for setting up a second group buy; if I did, it would be for 1 fan type. It would also be hard to achieve the same price as we have right now, as we'd need to order 720 fans to do so.


----------



## Boyboyd

When I last flew to Vancouver i was only there for 4 days, so i stayed on British time.

In retrospect, it was a mistake. Woke up at 4am every morning and usually fell asleep at 7pm.

Also, payment sent. The conversion rate is much better than i was expecting.


----------



## Tator Tot

I was in Spain for 3 days, then france for 2 days, then Brittan for a day, then in New York, Then in Chicago, then finally back in St Louis.

It's killer moving forward then backwards in time.


----------



## Boyboyd

Backwards is easiest. Hence the term "west is best"


----------



## GingerJohn

Tator - sounds like you took a similar route to me. I hate all the stop offs, I just want to get on one plane straight there. It isn't great if you stop off for 12-24 hours either; I did that on the way to Aus once (in Bangkok), it really stuffs you up.

Worst one I did was Aus - UK for 4 days - Mexico. Didn't know what year it was, let alone time. My poor Spanish didn't help either, but somehow I survived.

In my last 12 months with my last job I flew round the world 3.45 times. I'm just glad to be staying in one place for a bit now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thankfully I took 3 years of latin, so Spanish, French, and Italian are fairly easy for me to get a grasp on.

Having almost no accent in my English also really helped.

But yeah, lay over after layover after time zone change scrambles the brain. More so when most airports are lit up so bright it feels like day time.


----------



## Boyboyd

I actually went to sleep in Vancouver airport and nearly missed my flight i was that tired. I actually slept on top of my bag so no-one would take it or think it was a 'suspicious package'.

I've made some poor decisions in life.


----------



## GingerJohn

Vancouver international departures is really nice though, probably be nicest part of any airport I have been in. Got to love the stream, giant fish tank and sofas. Can't blame you for falling asleep in there.

Tator - sent you PM. Managed to stuff up payment by not adding a subject









And got a reply. Thanks.


----------



## Boyboyd

I never really thought about it while i was there, but it is. I remember a nice man trying to sell me a visa card. Because my flight was delayed i let him entertain me until i said i'm not Canadian.


----------



## Tator Tot

I stayed awake the whole trip back home. Mostly entertained via texting, my ZuneHD, and Pokemon.


----------



## Zorginator

Tater, have all the PMs been sent? I don't seem to have one. Unless you're going through the list alphabetically, in which case I'll get mine last then


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator;13759321*
> Tater, have all the PMs been sent? I don't seem to have one. Unless you're going through the list alphabetically, in which case I'll get mine last then


As you guessed, alphabetically. I will have them all sent out by Midnight CDT (GMT -6) so if you don't have a PM by then. I messed up. and shoot me a PM.


----------



## JCG

Thanks for the PM, payment sent.


----------



## Tator Tot

For those of you wondering if/why I didn't respond to your PM (with the screen shot) it is because I'm adding everyone onto the the list and responding to any questions I'm getting.

Don't worry though, I've added or will be adding you to the spreadsheet


----------



## okwchin

What happens with paypal fees/payment type?

(apologies if this was stated before.. Im still looking for it)

im assuming - normal paypal? Fees covered in price?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13759414*
> Thanks for the PM, payment sent.


Ditto.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *okwchin*


What happens with paypal fees/payment type?

(apologies if this was stated before.. Im still looking for it)

im assuming - normal paypal? Fees covered in price?


Yes.


----------



## k1msta

payment send.. check pm


----------



## SkItZo

Payment Sent. Thanks Tator


----------



## PlantDizzle

Payment sent, check PM.

Thanks for the PM as well, and all details provided upon questioning!









Will be awaiting day for shipping.









- Planty


----------



## reaper~

Payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## mam72

a


----------



## ehume

Payment sent.

Did I miss something, or are the shipping charges to be determined later?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Payment sent.

Did I miss something, or are the shipping charges to be determined later?


Later.

FTW PC will give us shipping fees. There is a separate thread for this.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Is the payment separate for the fans and shipping?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Is the payment separate for the fans and shipping?


Yes.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Payment sent.

Did I miss something, or are the shipping charges to be determined later?


Yes, the two are separate.

A shipping label is only valid for 30 days. So it's only logical to pay for the shipping once we have them state side.

On the other hand, FTW PC (beyond being long time OCN vets and retired staff) are able to get better shipping rates than anyone of us would normally (as they have a business account with shipping companies.) 
So it's also more economical (for you guys) to do it that way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Is the payment separate for the fans and shipping?


Yes, see above.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


Ten weeks for what?
Ten weeks until I pay for them?
Ten weeks until they are received by you?
Ten weeks before they are shipped to me?


Can someone answer this question? Now I'm dying to know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


Can someone answer this question? Now I'm dying to know










It was answered before, but 10 weeks till we have them in the US and they are shipped out to you guys.


----------



## geester

So I meed to send a screenshot of my payment. How do I do that? The only option I have is to insert a URL of the image. I don't want to upload it online.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geester*


So I meed to send a screenshot of my payment. How do I do that? The only option I have is to insert a URL of the image. I don't want to upload it online.


just send me the order number (so I can check it) and it'll be fine.


----------



## mindwarper

I have sent payment and proof of it in a PM to you Tator....


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Matt, you have sent $144.00 USD to Shogun Interactive Development.










Sending a screenshot now.


----------



## Tator Tot

For those that PM'd me, I'll get back to you soon


----------



## PepeLapiu

Has a group purchase been done here before?
Or is this the first time?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

As far as an OCN-sanctioned group buy goes, I believe this is the first we've done.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13765711*
> As far as an OCN-sanctioned group buy goes, I believe this is the first we've done.


And as far as all the hassle, time and inevitable moaning goes, also the last?

I kid, I kid! Hope it all runs smoothly, looks like the payments are progressing reasonably well so far.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Well, we rarely have reason to do this sort of thing; if we want to provide a certain product to people, it'll be sent to TankGuys or the OCN store itself for resale, rather than us organizing a group buy.


----------



## Kokin

I'll put some money in the bank account my paypal is tied to and will pay by tomorrow. Thanks for all your hard work Tator Tot!


----------



## HGooper

So the first payment doesn't include the shipping cost right?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper;13766001*
> So the first payment doesn't include the shipping cost right?


Nope


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13765826*
> . . . or the OCN store itself . . .


What am I missing? Gotta link?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13766047*
> What am I missing? Gotta link?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/594240-ocn-store-now-business.html

That's been there a while.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13766047*
> What am I missing? Gotta link?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/594240-ocn-store-now-business.html


----------



## ehume

Thanks guys.


----------



## caffeinescandal

tater tot, did you get my pm?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal;13766497*
> tater tot, did you get my pm?


Yeah, I just haven't had a moment to respond yet.


----------



## Agueybana_II

If there are any bare fans left or someone decides to cancel their order I need 3. How much will it be shipped to FL 32807.


----------



## mindwarper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13766506*
> Yeah, I just haven't had a moment to respond yet.


I understand








Would be nice if you could verify my payment done yesterday evening...
I will wait confirmation, as a fairly large amount of 30 fans ordered and paid is not something light


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindwarper;13768113*
> I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice if you could verify my payment done yesterday evening...
> I will wait confirmation, as a fairly large amount of 30 fans ordered and paid is not something light


I'll be doing that all this morning (trust me guys, I love you all, it's 6:30 AM and I'm going to work







)

It just takes a lot of time to sit down and dedicate to this because I have to cross check via Paypal as well.


----------



## iamwardicus

If anyone is "over ordering" and has a couple extra's 10 weeks from now, let me know - I should have some funds freed up by then  Looking for 2-6 more :-D


----------



## Crim427

Looks like I just missed this







If anyone has 2 extra of the complete fans PM me I would be interested in buying from you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Everyone should be up on the list that PM'd me. If you're not, just bug me to let me know


----------



## mindwarper

OK thanks Tator!
I've checked the list and all is fine (for me








)


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem. I tried to speed through everyone (and got all 78 people done in ~ an hour.)


----------



## little cat

I've not been cleared on the list








x


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *little cat;13773784*
> I've not been cleared on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


I'm out of the house right now, so I haven't checked my PM's to clear everything yet. Don't worry, I'll get to you and everyone that's PM'd me so far


----------



## little cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13773973*
> I'm out of the house right now, so I haven't checked my PM's to clear everything yet. Don't worry, I'll get to you and everyone that's PM'd me so far


Thanks for being awesome







and sorry for being a pest
I JUST REALLY WANT MA FANZ.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Pay your dues people, or no soup for you. lol


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Pay your dues people, or no soup for you. lol


Soup? I just want my fans









Got my red X now so I am happy. Probably only needed 6 fans or so for my build but figured 16 couldn't hurt, just incase (or just overkill since this IS OCN after all).


----------



## krajee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Soup? I just want my fans









Got my red X now so I am happy. Probably only needed 6 fans or so for my build but figured 16 couldn't hurt, just incase (or just overkill since this IS OCN after all).


It's not overkill unless you're at the $400+ range in fans you don't know what you're going to do with...


----------



## NorxMAL

Have any picture been posted of this fan? I want to know how this fan looks like, so don't post the 1850 one cause it might be somewhat different


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*


Have any picture been posted of this fan? I want to know how this fan looks like, so don't post the 1850 one cause it might be somewhat different










It's probably exactly the same apart from the fan speed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*


Have any picture been posted of this fan? I want to know how this fan looks like, so don't post the 1850 one cause it might be somewhat different










1850 and 2150 look exactly the same. 
I know reaper~ posted some pictures of his.


----------



## kzinti1

Don't they all have black frames and white rotors?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Don't they all have black frames and white rotors?


Black frame, grey impeller (motor) and blades. (with two small notches cut into the blade, close to the motor.)


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Black frame, grey impeller (motor) and blades. (with two small notches cut into the blade, close to the motor.)


Sounds okay to me.
I confirmed the shipping cost with FTW and sent you the bread yesterday.
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## emuexport

Payment made.

Thanks again for arranging this.

cheers,
emu


----------



## Tator Tot

All of those who sent me a confirmation PM should be on the list within the next 5 minutes.

About 110 folks confirmed so far


----------



## Georc

I may have sent the payment confirmation pm twice. sorry about that


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georc;13789512*
> I may have sent the payment confirmation pm twice. sorry about that


That's fine. I'll be checking off PM's later, I can't right now.

So for those of you who are not checked off on the list and have PM'd me, just sit tight.


----------



## GingerJohn

Just noticed, the spreadsheet on the first page has an error on it; the total for barebones is 16 short. I get 1,489 fans, the spreadsheet gives 1,473. The first line ([nk]Sharp's order) is for 16 barebones, is it possible that this was missed out of the formula?

I'm not sure if it matters at all, I would assume that you are using a different spreadsheet to calculate the order, just thought I would point it out in case.

Edit: Yes I really am that sad. 42.37% of the money collected so far...


----------



## nawon72

When do you think we will have to pay for the shipping?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


When do you think we will have to pay for the shipping?


Patience is a virtue . . . About a week before they arrive.

When do they arrive you ask? 10 or 14 weeks AFTER the order is placed.

When will the order be placed? Ass soon as people decide to pay for their order, lol.

Time frames are approximate and do not take into consideration climate changes, acts of god, etc.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


Patience is a virtue . . . About a week before they arrive.

When do they arrive you ask? 10 or 14 weeks AFTER the order is placed.

When will the order be placed? Ass soon as people decide to pay for their order, lol.

Time frames are approximate and do not take into consideration climate changes, acts of god, etc.


Dont worry, im patient







I was just curious because Tator Tot didn't mention it in the OP as far as i can tell. So we would receive the fans mid October to November it seems. That gives me plenty of time to look for a fan controller.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Dont worry, im patient







I was just curious because Tator Tot didn't mention it in the OP as far as i can tell. So we would receive the fans mid October to November it seems. That gives me plenty of time to look for a fan controller.


When the fans show up in the US. When I have a better time frame on that, I'll give a harder date on the matter.

I can't know a time frame till I place the order.


----------



## Bing

Payment and PM done.

Thank you for the hardwork, really appreciate it.


----------



## SwingSwing

I just realized that the groupbuy was back on with a new thread








Is there any chances to be substitute of someone at one point ?


----------



## sidibali

I have sent payment and pm to you ..tator

thanks


----------



## Kokin

Finally got my money to process, but was busy all day to do the payment.

Payment sent and PM done. Thanks a lot for getting this group buy setup and done!


----------



## superhead91

Grrr... why can't you attach things to PMs...


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13795521*
> Grrr... why can't you attach things to PMs...


Was wondering this, how have others done it? just uploaded to public web?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;13795977*
> Was wondering this, how have others done it? just uploaded to public web?


I think it's a security thing. I uploaded it to my picturepush album then set it so you can only view the image if you have the link.


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13796019*
> I think it's a security thing. I uploaded it to my picturepush album then set it so you can only view the image if you have the link.


Nice plan, I'll sort that out later then.


----------



## Troezar

Looking on the spreadsheet in the OP I'm missing. Could you confirm what I owe? 6 complete.

Edit: I think I make it $78 with the shipping paid later? Just want to make sure there is a record of me ordering before sending the money


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Troezar*


Looking on the spreadsheet in the OP I'm missing. Could you confirm what I owe? 6 complete.

Edit: I think I make it $78 with the shipping paid later? Just want to make sure there is a record of me ordering before sending the money










Send me a PM with your order total and I'll add it on.

Did I send you the PM regarding Payment instructions?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabid*


Was wondering this, how have others done it? just uploaded to public web?


I just copied the screenshot that was saved in my computer, and pasted it into the PM. I guess that's how you attach an image.


----------



## nawon72

Are we going to get a PM when we have to pay for shipping, or is it going to be posted here or the shipping info thread?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Are we going to get a PM when we have to pay for shipping, or is it going to be posted here or the shipping info thread?


I suppose all three. I would definitely keep an eye on all three.


----------



## Genjimaru

Still waiting for confirmation of payment received.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Dadgumit! I wish I had known this existed. I just bought 2 AP-15s


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;13804470*
> Dadgumit! I wish I had known this existed. I just bought 2 AP-15s


It's okay... you can use the 2 AP-15s now until these come in a mail which will take 2-3 months!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13804481*
> It's okay... you can use the 2 AP-15s now until these come in a mail which will take 2-3 months!


I didn't get to buy any before the deadline :/ I didn't know this thread existed hahaha


----------



## Georc

I'm getting a bit worried. I don't have anything in my "Sent" folder and I haven't been checked off the list. Is it possible that the pm failed?


----------



## the.FBI

I sent in my PM a little while ago after my payment. Looking forward to having these fans to hoard for years to come.


----------



## Bing

I think the most important is the fund's transfer date, thats matter, and the last date to pay is on 10th June as my PM from Tator regarding the payment.

Regarding PM reply or update at the spreadsheet, be patience, prolly he is being bombarded by so many PMs and still doesn't have enough time to reply and work on it yet.

Edit :

Quote on Tator's PM for the payment :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> Hello and thank you all for participating in this group buy. I'm sorry to have had such a delay on getting this PM out but when you can't look at a monitor without it spinning, you know it's time to get off the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I would like to keep this as brief as possible:
> 
> Now is the chance to pull out. If you don't want to buy, do not send money and please PM me back so I can take you off the list. Once the fans are in the country we cannot refund the cost.
> For paying, please send the total (listed in the spreadsheet) to [email protected] via Paypal.
> Include " Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy " in the description, a long with your OCN User Name and fan total.
> After that is done, please take a screen shot an PM it to me so I can check you off as paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please make sure that all the information is visible and it is of a sent payment.
> *Friday, June 10th is the deadline.* Please have the money sent in by then
> For now, happy hunting and best regards,
> Charles "Tator Tot"
> Managing Editor & Group Buy Moderator
> 
> P.S. Any questions, please send a PM back to me.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;13805029*
> I think the most important is the fund's transfer date, thats matter, and the last date to pay is on 10th June as my PM from Tator regarding the payment.
> 
> Regarding PM reply or update at the spreadsheet, be patience, prolly he is being bombarded by so many PMs and still doesn't have enough time to reply and work on it yet.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Quote on Tator's PM for the payment :


If anyone fails to pay for their fans. I'll pick up the slack







. Provided I get their fans of course hhahaha


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;13805746*
> If anyone fails to pay for their fans. I'll pick up the slack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Provided I get their fans of course hhahaha


Wishing you luck and suggesting you to pray that the OCN management will not mark up the price higher after the deadline or those dead/abandoned slots.


----------



## HGooper

Tator please check pm.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georc;13804993*
> I'm getting a bit worried. I don't have anything in my "Sent" folder and I haven't been checked off the list. Is it possible that the pm failed?


Same happens to all my sent PMs, I'm thinking Tator just hasn't updated the list yet, as some people from a few days ago aren't checked off yet.


----------



## PeL4

Just sent the pm.
2 months is a long time!! But I will probably forget about it by then, and get really surprised when they arrive!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;13806552*
> Wishing you luck and suggesting you to pray that the OCN management will not mark up the price higher after the deadline or those dead/abandoned slots.


That would stink :/


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*


That would stink :/


I dont think it will happen because they can get a refund before the fans are in the country.


----------



## DizturbedOne

I sent the PM a couple weeks ago and got a reply from you Tater Tot, but never got a PM for payment time.

I don't see myself in the OP either.

Luckily I just happened to come by and check it out.

I still want the 3 complete fans, I'm still good for them right?

Just wanted to know before I paid


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Are we going to get a PM when we have to pay for shipping, or is it going to be posted here or the shipping info thread?


I'll bump this thread, and the shipping thread, and sending out mass PM's to everyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*


That would stink :/


We would never do that, this is a service to the community, not something we're doing to gather money for the site.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DizturbedOne*


I sent the PM a couple weeks ago and got a reply from you Tater Tot, but never got a PM for payment time.

I don't see myself in the OP either.

Luckily I just happened to come by and check it out.

I still want the 3 complete fans, I'm still good for them right?

Just wanted to know before I paid



Send me a PM with your Total and I'll put you on the list and send you payment instructions.

EDIT: I'm also adding on people now. As long as I can check Paypal and see you have the payment in on the 10th of June (11:59 CDT | GMT -6) then you'll be fine.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We would never do that, this is a service to the community, not something we're doing to gather money for the site.


Awesome! Well if you can't collect payment in time from some folks, or if you ever do this sort of promotion again. Count me in!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;13813380*
> Awesome! Well if you can't collect payment in time from some folks, or if you ever do this sort of promotion again. Count me in!


I know if we get something like this organized again, it'll be a bit better (I've learned a bit from this one.)


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13813988*
> I know if we get something like this organized again, it'll be a bit better (I've learned a bit from this one.)


lol...

Might want to block out 8 hours a day for PMs XD

...home from work onto job 2

nah, seriously though, you've done a great job so far imo.


----------



## Tator Tot

OCN is always my second job, and my second home.









If I was in the Internet, you would only see me leaving this slight every so often


----------



## Mugen87

For 9 bucks a pop. Let me know if I can grab a few. Great idea.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13814848*
> OCN is always my second job, and my second home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was in the Internet, you would only see me leaving this slight every so often


"Leaving this slight?"







You really *do* deserve a rest!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;13819520*
> "Leaving this slight?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really *do* deserve a rest!


No need to put Tator on blast.


----------



## royalkilla408

Today is the last day to pay correct? So I got till the end of the day to pay it right? Sorry bit confused.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408;13824701*
> Today is the last day to pay correct? So I got till the end of the day to pay it right? Sorry bit confused.


Best to do it ASAP or else you may not get your fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;13819520*
> "Leaving this slight?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really *do* deserve a rest!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13819761*
> No need to put Tator on blast.










Oh bollux, I messed that one up pretty bad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408;13824701*
> Today is the last day to pay correct? So I got till the end of the day to pay it right? Sorry bit confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13824939*
> Best to do it ASAP or else you may not get your fans.


As long as Paypal has your payment logged, all will be fine.









Yes, tonight is the deadline; though we may have to extend it as only ~200 folks have paid so far. We'll see by the end of the night though.


----------



## PepeLapiu

So I finally got the money deposited into my account to transfer it to paypal. Freakin' paypal tells me it's going to take 3-5 days.








So I tried to use a credit card ...... paypal tells me it's going to take 3-5 days.









Bye-bye my beautiful fans!


----------



## Somenamehere

Still a little irked about the shipping situation, however I just payed.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13826743*
> Still a little irked about the shipping situation, however I just payed.


What about the shipping situation?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;13826625*
> So I finally got the money deposited into my account to transfer it to paypal. Freakin' paypal tells me it's going to take 3-5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to use a credit card ...... paypal tells me it's going to take 3-5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye-bye my beautiful fans!


I may extend the deadline if we can't hit order totals. CC Payments should be instant though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13826743*
> Still a little irked about the shipping situation, however I just payed.


Why?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13827119*
> Why?


Shipping just seems a little much. I have shipped 4 gentle typhoons in retail packaging for $6 using USPS idk how its magically more. /rant

I dont want to get into it, I will pay the shipping.

Get my PM tator ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13827155*
> Shipping just seems a little much. I have shipped 4 gentle typhoons in retail packaging for $6 using USPS idk how its magically more. /rant
> 
> I dont want to get into it, I will pay the shipping.
> 
> Get my PM tator ?


Yeah, I'm adding names to the list and doing some calculation of totals right now (to see how many fans we have paid for exactly right now.)


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Payment sent and PM sent with screenshot attached.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Paypal tells me it's going to take 4-6 days to confirm transfer and these guys here aren't taking cedit cards so i'm loosing out on this deal







. Bye-bye my pretty fans!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13827155*
> Shipping just seems a little much. I have shipped 4 gentle typhoons in retail packaging for $6 using USPS idk how its magically more. /rant
> 
> I dont want to get into it, I will pay the shipping.
> 
> Get my PM tator ?


You probably shipped to an area nearby. From NY to CA, I was charged a little more than $9 USPS for similar sized fans with retail packaging. When I ship to states close to NY, it'll cost only ~$5-7 for 3-4lbs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;13827891*
> Paypal tells me it's going to take 4-6 days to confirm transfer and these guys here aren't taking cedit cards so i'm loosing out on this deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bye-bye my pretty fans!


You can send with CC







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13827969*
> You probably shipped to an area nearby. From NY to CA, I was charged a little more than $9 USPS for similar sized fans with retail packaging. When I ship to states close to NY, it'll cost only ~$5-7 for 3-4lbs.


Well shipping rates also just increased because of Fuel costs. I know for a fact because I just shipped out 3 20Lbs cases over the past 2 months, and the cost on the last two cases went up from the first one I shipped.


----------



## Nova.

Need moar cases!!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13829268*
> Need moar cases!!!!


I have 6 cases sitting in my basement doing nothing that I need to sell right now


----------



## royalkilla408

Tator Tot I sent my payment in









Can't wait to get them.

Thank you guys for doing this, I appreciate it!


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I have 6 cases sitting in my basement doing nothing that I need to sell right now










Tell me about it. I had 4 $150+ cases in my basement just recently, down to one now (TJ07)


----------



## [nK]Sharp

There a total on how many fans were sold ?


----------



## wupah

This thread needs moar red X's.

I'd be willing to buy 2 extra fans if someone doesn't pull through with the money, to help out with the group buy of course.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13831673*
> There a total on how many fans were sold ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupah;13833734*
> This thread needs moar red X's.
> 
> I'd be willing to buy 2 extra fans if someone doesn't pull through with the money, to help out with the group buy of course.


I'll be calculating that today. I've got a few more names to add on.


----------



## Troezar

Tator Tot I see I'm now on the spreadsheet, thanks. I've not seen anything on how to pay could yo PM me the details please. I'll also PM this request in case you miss this post.


----------



## Jobotoo

If some people don't come through, I'd want to get more fans by the way.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13836824*
> If some people don't come through, I'd want to get more fans by the way.


Get in line


----------



## slavearm

Is there a line? I would like to be in it =)


----------



## phillywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavearm;13837548*
> Is there a line? I would like to be in it =)


Me too.


----------



## ehume

If there are not enough people who paid up by deadline, I would hope that TT would open the buy for new orders, but only those with payments.


----------



## royalkilla408

My name still not checked off. I paid yesterday.


----------



## Crabid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slavearm*


Is there a line? I would like to be in it =)


Deadline is technically past but we'll see eh


----------



## slidez

Augh I totally forgot to send in my payment, is it too late if I send it now?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slidez*


Augh I totally forgot to send in my payment, is it too late if I send it now?


Best you PM Tator instead of posting here.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Any updates on the status Tator?


----------



## Mugen87

I do not get paid till this friday, but I would love to get a few of the $9 fans, if you all would need me to help.


----------



## Zeva

I would like to confirm you received my payment? i sent it on the 10th around 12 am but i have not been marked as paid yet?


----------



## mav2000

I already paid for shipping...is that fine, am confused now....


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13863979*
> I already paid for shipping...is that fine, am confused now....


Shipping doesn't happen until FTW has them and they haven't gave out shipping payment info or anything so....might want to wait a bit.


----------



## kzinti1

Actually, the Shipping Thread for these fans is here: http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1026106-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-shipping.html That's a reason I already paid for shipping on these fans, too. I e-mailed Tator about it but I'm in no big hurry for a response. The dude's got to be tired and burned out on these fans by now.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I agree that Tator must be burned out from the nightmare this thing must be. And to add to the matter, I myself created some more headache.

I paid for my fans at the very last minute. However, I originally ordered 28 fans (20 bare bones and 8 complete).

But when I paid, I had to bring it down to 20 bare bone fans and 5 complete ones. I sent 240$.

The 240.00 USD is for the following purchase:
- 20 bare bone fans (180$)
- 5 complete fans (60$)

Here I made a mistake because I thought the complete fans were 12$ each. But they are now 13$ each. So I basically shorted my payment by 5$ ((13 - 12)x 5).

So now what do I do?
Should I send the rest of the payment of 5$ or should I expect to be refunded for 8$ to reduce my order by one more fan?

Tater, you have not added me to the paid list and you have not replied to my PMs either. I'm guessing you are too busy.

Anyway, if you wish, I can also send you an other 44$, which, with my 240$ payment, would cover my original order of 20 bare bones and 8 complete fans.

Let me know and thanx again for a great service to the whole community here.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;13864523*
> Actually, the Shipping Thread for these fans is here: http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1026106-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-shipping.html That's a reason I already paid for shipping on these fans, too. I e-mailed Tator about it but I'm in no big hurry for a response. The dude's got to be tired and burned out on these fans by now.


Tator doesn't handle the shipping though, FTW PC will once they recieve the fans. I hope you guys aren't all sending shipping money to Tator because it is FTW PC that will be handling it all ONCE the fans come in.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Tator,

Can we get some type of update? Ordering closed on the 10th and its now the 17th. Id just like to know if the order was done etc..


----------



## PepeLapiu

I'm thinking he might be a bit overwhelmed right now.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;13906803*
> I'm thinking he might be a bit overwhelmed right now.


I think so. Lets give him a little breathing room.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


I think so. Lets give him a little breathing room.










NO, I want my damn fans!!!!







jkjk.

Tater, you are doing an excellent job so far man, keep it up! Hope you take a nice long nap after this is long over.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks


You guys need to have a little patience.


----------



## xDezor

Do you think FTW PC might sell some of the fans too, for those of us who missed the group buy?


----------



## Bing

Since we are now 1 week after the payment deadline, just wondering if the countdown is already started ?


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;13914037*
> Since we are now 1 week after the payment deadline, just wondering if the countdown is already started ?


I'm guessing they're doing final tallies and payment checks. With this many orders, it'll probably take some time...


----------



## Krusher33

How do I get my mind off this to pass the time? Seriously... I keep checking back because I'm anxious. Will be the best fans I have ever owned.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


How do I get my mind off this to pass the time? Seriously... I keep checking back because I'm anxious. Will be the best fans I have ever owned.


You just have to. You won't see them for months.


----------



## Forsaken_id

I paid and still haven't been marked as such. Hopefully this thread hasn't been forgotten about and he's just having a welcome rest.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDezor*


Do you think FTW PC might sell some of the fans too, for those of us who missed the group buy?










IIRC yes.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13923031*
> How do I get my mind off this to pass the time? Seriously... I keep checking back because I'm anxious. Will be the best fans I have ever owned.


Start looking at watercooling and start wanting it.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13924484*
> Start looking at watercooling and start wanting it.


I've already done this









Now I need to scrape together another $400.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13923184*
> I paid and still haven't been marked as such. Hopefully this thread hasn't been forgotten about and he's just having a welcome rest.


I paid too and I still haven't been check off as paid. I pm'd him twice but no reply or anything.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13925914*
> I've already done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to scrape together another $400.


Makes me sad that I can afford to buy an RS/RX240 kit, but I don't NEED it, so I'd rather spend that money on my lady or gifts for the fam/friends.


----------



## ehume

Looks to me like real life has swallowed Tator Tot. Best we wait.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13928031*
> Looks to me like real life has swallowed Tator Tot. Best we wait.


umm i had tators the other day one of them might have been him


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;13928456*
> umm i had tators the other day one of them might have been him

































Tots sound good right now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*


Any updates on the status Tator?


Everyone should be up to date, I'm gonna take some orders still to make sure everything is filled out, and if anyone makes this any harder I will bombard your houses with so many cooked potatoes you won't be able to eat your way out in 1000 years.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugen87*


I do not get paid till this friday, but I would love to get a few of the $9 fans, if you all would need me to help.


Send me a PM if you are still interested.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I already paid for shipping...is that fine, am confused now....


Please send me a PM with your Paypal address so that I can get you a refund and you can repay. Shipping wasn't supposed to be included.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


I'm thinking he might be a bit overwhelmed right now.


You've got no idea. Let's just say I'm gonna take a week off at the end of June to blow things up for a few days in July









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDezor*


Do you think FTW PC might sell some of the fans too, for those of us who missed the group buy?










Yes they will, but it's still open right now, please get me a PM ASAP if you want to be in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


Since we are now 1 week after the payment deadline, just wondering if the countdown is already started ?


If you wish to order more fans I'm still taking them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


I'm guessing they're doing final tallies and payment checks. With this many orders, it'll probably take some time...


It does, I'm also having to check through members that paid correctly and make sure none paid for shipping as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


umm i had tators the other day one of them might have been him










If a spud tried to ram you through the gullet with a Drill then it was me. I rarely get hunted, I've learned to avoid most ketchup bottles.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Everyone should be up to date, I'm gonna take some orders still to make sure everything is filled out, and if anyone makes this any harder I will bombard your houses with so many cooked potatoes you won't be able to eat your way out in 1000 years.


I'll be supplying those potatoes.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I'll be supplying those potatoes.


----------



## NorxMAL

Wouldn't it take longer than a 1000 years to cook that many potatoes?


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I will bombard your houses with so many cooked potatoes you won't be able to eat your way out in 1000 years.












Om nom nom nom.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*


Wouldn't it take longer than a 1000 years to cook that many potatoes?










Secret army, so no.


----------



## superhead91

Oh tator's back


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13942376*
> You've got no idea. Let's just say I'm gonna take a week off at the end of June to blow things up for a few days in July


Sounds like fun. You going out to Ft Lost-in-the-woods? Or something more free style. I'm taking off the first week in July. maybe I'll fly out and join you.


----------



## GingerJohn

Can I change my order to twice as many fans as the number I am thinking of right now, one of the fans painted sky blue, the rest royal blue, and I would like them all delivered last week to the place I will be at 14:21 next Tuesday....

I could make a fair bit of money off 1000 cooked potatoes









Incidentally I think Valve might have some spare ones left over at their HQ if you need more.


----------



## Kokin

Hmm to buy another two or not...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13945260*
> Sounds like fun. You going out to Ft Lost-in-the-woods? Or something more free style. I'm taking off the first week in July. maybe I'll fly out and join you.


It's my blood brother's birthday on the 4th; so it'll be grand (whatever we do.)

I'm just not quiet sure what we do plan to do.


----------



## 996gt2

Just sent payment for 2 barebones GT-2150s


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13958623*
> Just sent payment for 2 barebones GT-2150s


You're checked off on the list. Don't worry


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13958797*
> You're checked off on the list. Don't worry


Thanks! Can't wait until I can replace my one remaining S-Flex with the Gentle Typhoon


----------



## henrygale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13942376*
> Send me a PM if you are still interested.
> 
> Yes they will, but it's still open right now, please get me a PM ASAP if you want to be in.
> 
> If you wish to order more fans I'm still taking them.


Tator are you still taking orders? I PMed you two weeks ago but never heard back







Please let me know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrygale*


Tator are you still taking orders? I PMed you two weeks ago but never heard back







Please let me know


I responded to all the PM's in my inbox but I may have missed one. Shoot me another


----------



## henrygale

Ok thanks! I sent you a PM a few hours ago, wondering if i could order two barebones. yup I'm sure you were getting bombarded with PMs!! Thanks for organizing


----------



## Kokin

Thanks for your 1 minute response time yesterday! Almost felt like an instant messenger instead of a PM.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;13406909*
> Would these work well in just a push OR pull on my radiator? Would it be worth replacing my yate loons?


Gentle Typhoons are about the best radiator fans you can get in terms of airflow:noise ratio. Even undervolted 120x38mm San Aces can't quite match them for good airflow/static pressure at low noise levels.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13975414*
> Gentle Typhoons are about the best radiator fans you can get in terms of airflow:noise ratio. Even undervolted 120x38mm San Aces can't quite match them for good airflow/static pressure at low noise levels.


I think that claim is a bit overstated. Never the less, the price is right for me.


----------



## Kokin

I'm planning to replace my Yate Loons and Antec Tricools with these fans. If I ever get into real watercooling, I will probably use the GTs for push/pull on a 240 rad and continue using my Yates/Tricools for case fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13975549*
> I'm planning to replace my Yate Loons and Antec Tricools with these fans. If I ever get into real watercooling, I will probably use the GTs for push/pull on a 240 rad and continue using my Yates/Tricools for case fans.


Yate's are excellent fans for water cooling. Unlike the GT"s, you'll probably want to service them (IE: take them apart and re-lube the shaft) once a year to keep longevity up.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yate's are excellent fans for water cooling. Unlike the GT"s, you'll probably want to service them (IE: take them apart and re-lube the shaft) once a year to keep longevity up.


That sounds naughty.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13978417*
> Yate's are excellent fans for water cooling. Unlike the GT"s, you'll probably want to service them (IE: take them apart and re-lube the shaft) once a year to keep longevity up.


Indeedy, they are. I have lubed them up once last year and did so again a few weeks ago. I'd still prefer the GTs over the Yates just for sound profile alone though.


----------



## Tator Tot

The GT Sound Profile is unmatched by any fan right now.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13989195*
> The GT Sound Profile is unmatched by any fan right now.


Agreed. My AP15 @1850 RPM sounds like my S-Flex at 1400 RPM


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13989195*
> The GT Sound Profile is unmatched by any fan right now.


That's why I <3 you guys for making this group buy happen.


----------



## Norlig

Seeing as I am too late for the group buy, how long is the queue for buying the fans that are left after people who havent paid?


----------



## goodtobeking

How long before the order is complete and they start shipping out of factory??


----------



## Onions

im excited im getting 2 magicool hex rads and these are going push pull


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


Seeing as I am too late for the group buy, how long is the queue for buying the fans that are left after people who havent paid?


Send me a PM and I might be able to get you on there.


----------



## Tator Tot

*ATTENTION:
*
We are currently under on complete models by 110 units for the MOQ so that order will not be processed. I am going to send out the order for Barebones and as of tonight, will not be including any more members for the purchase of them.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*ATTENTION:
*
We are currently under on complete models by 110 units for the MOQ so that order will not be processed. I am going to send out the order for Barebones and as of tonight, will not be including any more members for the purchase of them.


Will the orders for complete fans be converted to bare-bones? So the number of fans ordered will be the same just different version of the fan?

Glad to hear the progress!


----------



## Telstar

Is the GB for complete models still open?
(sry but i couldnt find this thread)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


Will the orders for complete fans be converted to bare-bones? So the number of fans ordered will be the same just different version of the fan?

Glad to hear the progress!


I'm just taking more orders for complete models and processing the request for the barebones now (to get them done and out of the way.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telstar*


Is the GB for complete models still open?
(sry but i couldnt find this thread)


Yes, send me a PM if you wish to get some.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*ATTENTION:
* I am going to send out the order for Barebones and as of tonight, will not be including any more members for the purchase of them.


Awesome! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*ATTENTION:
*
We are currently under on complete models by 110 units for the MOQ so that order will not be processed. I am going to send out the order for Barebones and as of tonight, will not be including any more members for the purchase of them.


Im assuming that means we will be able to get the fans in a few months? If so awesome


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing;14034150*
> Im assuming that means we will be able to get the fans in a few months? If so awesome


The barebones, yes


----------



## PepeLapiu

Can't I just wait for the complete order to get in so it all gets shipped together to save on shipping charges?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;14036213*
> Can't I just wait for the complete order to get in so it all gets shipped together to save on shipping charges?


You can ask FTW PC to hold your barebones order once it arrives and then ship it out with your order of complete fans. This way, people who only ordered barebones fans won't be forced to wait even longer.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;14036213*
> Can't I just wait for the complete order to get in so it all gets shipped together to save on shipping charges?


Yes


----------



## muddocktor

Hey Tator Tot, this is muddocktor from the jG and Overclockers.com forums. I was referred over here by PepeLapiu, saying you were taking orders for the GT2150 3 wire fans. I see above you say to PM you about ordering them, but don't see a PM link in your profile (maybe because this is my first post here?) Anyway, I want to go ahead and order 2 of them to go along with all the other GT fans I have in my collection.

BTW, nice forums you have here too!







I'll probably drop in and visit more now that I have the link to you guys.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muddocktor;14037140*
> I see above you say to PM you about ordering them, but don't see a PM link in your profile (maybe because this is my first post here?)


Hey Doc!
here's the link to Tator's PM:
http://www.overclock.net/private.php?do=newpm&u=65770

If you click once on my nic to the left, a drop down menu appears and you can PM me or anyone else that way.

I don't know if there is a minimum post count to PM someone else though.


----------



## muddocktor

I just looked in the noobie section and there is a 10 postcount, 10 day limit. I have the 10 days covered, but don't have the required posts (yet).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muddocktor;14037140*
> Hey Tator Tot, this is muddocktor from the jG and Overclockers.com forums. I was referred over here by PepeLapiu, saying you were taking orders for the GT2150 3 wire fans. I see above you say to PM you about ordering them, but don't see a PM link in your profile (maybe because this is my first post here?) Anyway, I want to go ahead and order 2 of them to go along with all the other GT fans I have in my collection.
> 
> BTW, nice forums you have here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably drop in and visit more now that I have the link to you guys.


Allo brotha!

Try PMing me now, it takes like 15 min for PM priv's to kick in. To keep bots from coming and PM spamming.
It says I can PM you, so you should be able to PM me


----------



## muddocktor

PM coming your way Tator.









I decided to go 4 instead of 2 of them.


----------



## Buska103

What is the current status of the group buy at the moment? I haven't been following this thread since I payed for my fans...


----------



## JCG

Barebone order has been placed, completes haven't met the minimum order amount yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103;14039749*
> What is the current status of the group buy at the moment? I haven't been following this thread since I payed for my fans...


Barebones order is in progress, Complete order will be placed as soon as we hit 730 fans (as that's the MOQ)


----------



## RussianJ

Need more completes? How many more do we need? There may be hope for me yet!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;14040167*
> Need more completes? How many more do we need? There may be hope for me yet!


730 is the MOQ but we can order any number larger than that.


----------



## RussianJ

Cool. I'm out of town, AKA international for the next week. If they have yet to be maxed, I think I may place as well.


----------



## Bing

Tator, so at current state, the complete model is on hold until we hit the 730 count ?

Any clue from management how long should we wait ? Is there a chance that this complete model group buy will stall ? Really hate to think even the possibility about it.


----------



## Norlig

Payment sent via PayPal a few seconds ago


----------



## Glancey

730 minimum? Oh my.. I knew I should have gone for the standard model.

I think this post should be stickied again.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Glancey*


730 minimum? Oh my.. I knew I should have gone for the standard model.

I think this post should be stickied again.


Only less than 100 to go.


----------



## RussianJ

It will fill up fast, pray not before next week though. Need to get back stateside to order a handful.


----------



## Glancey

I'm not so sure. It's been about that number since the payment request.

Get some publicity going on this thread, eh?


----------



## muddocktor

I did my part and ordered and paid for 4 of the complete model some days ago.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

I cant pm the OP since I'm new. How can I get in on this group buy? I'm really interested to use these on my H50.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pa1ntbru5h*


I cant pm the OP since I'm new. How can I get in on this group buy? I'm really interested to use these on my H50.


Now there's an interesting pickle. Good thing tt's an editor.


----------



## superhead91

If I counted correctly, if everyone that ordered a complete fan orders 1 more fan, we'll reach 730 fans.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Now there's an interesting pickle. Good thing tt's an editor.


I've never heard that a moderator can't pm a new member, so there should be no problem with someone with a low post count being contacted if they want to purchase some of these fans and ask to be contacted in their post.
In fact, if advertised right it could help pull in some new members. Something every Forum wants and needs. More members look and act on more ads.


----------



## PUNK rock

Tator: PM sent


----------



## Onions

tator ygpm


----------



## superhead91

bump so I can get my completes


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14097369*
> bump so I can get my completes


You really want those fans! How will you deal with having to wait another 4 months after they complete the order?


----------



## royalkilla408

How much longer for the complete fans to get order and shipped?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*


How much longer for the complete fans to get order and shipped?


Until at least 730 fans have been confirmed to be paid for. Then it's 3.5 or more months after.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


You really want those fans! How will you deal with having to wait another 4 months after they complete the order?










I know I'm gonna have to wait, but as of right now I might not be getting them period.


----------



## doz

Was sent over from PepeLapiu on OCF. Can I get PM enabled so I can get in on this please? Would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## noSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doz*


Was sent over from PepeLapiu on OCF. Can I get PM enabled so I can get in on this please? Would be appreciated, thanks!


Perhaps you can enable Private Messaging in your User Control Panel, just click "Quick Links" upper left on screen and choose "Edit options", check "Enable Private Messaging".


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doz*


Was sent over from PepeLapiu on OCF. Can I get PM enabled so I can get in on this please? Would be appreciated, thanks!



You need more posts to have it enabled.


----------



## GwFreak01

I was sent over from PepeLapiu on OCF also







and I don't think I can enable PMing myself :S

I really wanna get in on this deal


----------



## GwFreak01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


You need more posts to have it enabled.


I was told that some1 could activate it for me...


----------



## superhead91

I think you have to have like 15 posts before you can PM.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doz*


Was sent over from PepeLapiu on OCF. Can I get PM enabled so I can get in on this please? Would be appreciated, thanks!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GwFreak01*


I was sent over from PepeLapiu on OCF also







and I don't think I can enable PMing myself :S

I really wanna get in on this deal


I just sent a PM to Tater Tot asking him to give you PM capabilities without having to spam the board with a zillion messages.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


I just sent a PM to Tater Tot asking him to give you PM capabilities without having to spam the board with a zillion messages.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu










Do you think you could do the same for me as well?
I'm very very interested in getting into this group buy but I don't want to just randomly post 15 times on the board. And it's hard to find threads that I can actually contribute to since I'm totally new to overclocking.

Thanks


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pa1ntbru5h*


Do you think you could do the same for me as well?
I'm very very interested in getting into this group buy but I don't want to just randomly post 15 times on the board. And it's hard to find threads that I can actually contribute to since I'm totally new to overclocking.

Thanks


Done! Now you just gotta wait for Tator Tot to log on.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu;14103971*
> Done! Now you just gotta wait for Tator Tot to log on.


thanks! i appreciate it


----------



## NorxMAL

If many needs to get pm ability to get into this buy, start a spam thread together which has that title?


----------



## Just a nickname

Same here, PepeLapiu brought me here from OCF. Looking to buy 3.
Plox!


----------



## phillywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14091004*
> If I counted correctly, if everyone that ordered a complete fan orders 1 more fan, we'll reach 730 fans.


If that what it takes, I will get more to get this order goin


----------



## royalkilla408

How many more complete fans now? Taking forever to get this going already for complete fans.


----------



## superhead91

We still need almost 100 complete fans... Although there could be less, because I don't think tator has been here to update in a while.


----------



## Glancey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I don't think tator has been here to update in a while.


Yeah, I wonder where he's off too. Didn't respond to my PM either.


----------



## Norlig

Bump! People need to buy these fans so we can get the order rollinggggg!


----------



## GwFreak01

I'd buy them when my PM is activated


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I don't think tator has been here to update in a while.


I don't know what to tell you because he has been here. In fact he posted 37 minutes ago and pretty much every day. He just doesn't reply to our PMs or updates the list on here.

I brought 4 people from an other forum to buy more of the complete fans and Tator seems to ignore 3 of them.


----------



## x509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


I don't know what to tell you because he has been here. In fact he posted 37 minutes ago and pretty much every day. He just doesn't reply to our PMs or updates the list on here.

I brought 4 people from an other forum to buy more of the complete fans and Tator seems to ignore 3 of them.










Tator Tots,

Pepelapiu (on a different board) told me to join this thread, and to say that he sent me.

I'd like to get four fans, the complete model. What is the best way to PM you to set up a PayPal payment to you?

Thanks, x509


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


I don't know what to tell you because he has been here. In fact he posted 37 minutes ago and pretty much every day. He just doesn't reply to our PMs or updates the list on here.

I brought 4 people from an other forum to buy more of the complete fans and Tator seems to ignore 3 of them.










Hmmm... odd... well, good job getting more people in on this sale!







and bump for fans


----------



## Just a nickname

Up, still trying to get my 15 posts for PM.


----------



## GwFreak01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname;14135642*
> Up, still trying to get my 15 posts for PM.


likewise... :\


----------



## lawrencendlw

I PM'd Tater Tot today saying that I wanted to order 4 fans. Hopefully I get a return PM back soon. And hopefully we get enough orders to get these shipped soon.


----------



## terence52

Time to open my wallets and see if i can just add on to the orders. :X


----------



## Jorenm

Just PM'ed for 6.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I PM'd Tater Tot today saying that I wanted to order 4 fans. Hopefully I get a return PM back soon. And hopefully we get enough orders to get these shipped soon.


Yeah Tator seems to have been absent from this thread lately... He's been on OCN, just not here...


----------



## Manischewitz

In for 6 just pmed


----------



## Ceadderman

$13 a fan isn't bad at all. It's not the same price as what I pay for my Yates, but $13 for GTs' that seem to always be sold out? When you gotta know by? I might be picking 3 of them up to test with my Loop.

I apologize if it was stated in OP, I didn't see it is why I'm asking. Thanks









~Ceadder


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


$13 a fan isn't bad at all. It's not the same price as what I pay for my Yates, but $13 for GTs' that seem to always be sold out? When you gotta know by? I might be picking 3 of them up to test with my Loop.

I apologize if it was stated in OP, I didn't see it is why I'm asking. Thanks









~Ceadder










You still have to add shipping too. But keep in mind, these fans are no longer offered, so this is your last chance to get them. Hopefully TatorTot is compiling all his PMs lately.


----------



## Ceadderman

GTs' are being discontinued?









Or is it just this style?









~Ceadder


----------



## nawon72

Did the 14 week countdown for my 3 complete GT-2150 start yet? I would like to have them no later then just after Christmas if that's possible.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


GTs' are being discontinued?









Or is it just this style?









~Ceadder










No, the 2150 RPM fans are no longer being made. What everybody went to was the GT AP-15 (1850 RPM) fans. This group buy is a last run of the 2150 RPM version by the manufacturer for us.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Messaged awhile back, but never got a reply or a listing on the spreadsheet. Not sure if this is still going on.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


No, the 2150 RPM fans are no longer being made. What everybody went to was the GT AP-15 (1850 RPM) fans. This group buy is a last run of the 2150 RPM version by the manufacturer for us.


Oh nice. Might jump on that then.









~Ceadder


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


No, the 2150 RPM fans are no longer being made. What everybody went to was the GT AP-15 (1850 RPM) fans. This group buy is a last run of the 2150 RPM version by the manufacturer for us.


You can't say the 2150 are "no longer being made" because they were never being made in the first place. They are a new product on the market, or soon to be new product.


----------



## GwFreak01

so.....is the buy still going on?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


You can't say the 2150 are "no longer being made" because they were never being made in the first place. They are a new product on the market, or soon to be new product.


I think you may want to check your info, as these fans were made a while ago. I believe they were first introduced in 2009 and are mainly found in Japan, as I have seen them for sale for a while over there. Scythe handles importing them here in the US, but I don't think they were ever brought in.


----------



## sidibali

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GwFreak01*


so.....is the buy still going on?


yes


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

just waiting for tator tot to PM us back =D


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Did the 14 week countdown for my 3 complete GT-2150 start yet? I would like to have them no later then just after Christmas if that's possible.


No. The completes haven't even been ordered yet since we don't have the minimum number of fans to complete the order. We need 730.


----------



## Glancey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I think you may want to check your info, as these fans were made a while ago. I believe they were first introduced in 2009 and are mainly found in Japan, as I have seen them for sale for a while over there. Scythe handles importing them here in the US, but I don't think they were ever brought in.


For those interested this is the closest to correct answer about availability of these fans.

Nidec Servo, a Japanese company, produces these fans but they don't ship outside Japan unless (I'm assuming here now) you buy in bulk. Scythe redistribute Nidec's fans (mainly the Gentle Typhoons) to the international market but for whatever reason they never chose to do so with the 2150 RPM model. This is why it's almost impossible to get ahold of them, and also why anyone who wants these fans now or in the future should jump on this opportunity.


----------



## nicolasl46

I've PMd the OP to be added to the list, but nothing yet. I'm interested in buying 2 complete fans.


----------



## Genjimaru

So how close are we to the 730 needed to fill the order?


----------



## Glancey

No idea, Tator Tot seems to have been absent from this thread for a while.. =/


----------



## Just a nickname

After reconsidering it I will take 6...
Where is Tator


----------



## stren

I hope there will be a group buy of 1850's after this one is done, the 1850 is as loud as I want to go, and being able to get them barebones style would save a bunch when you want to buy 20+


----------



## Ceadderman

That's what fan controllers are for. Higher Speed fans were made for the Summer(or hotter climes) anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Glancey

I'm worried interest will start to fade if we dont get an official reply and updated numbers soon... has anyone PM'd Tator?

Also, I feel like this could be put up in the other sections. "Other Cooling" doesn't get much traffic.


----------



## musashin

Does anyone know if these fans (the completes) can be turned down to close to 500rpm at the minimum 5v with a fan controller? One of the main points of WC for me would be silence, and I'm slightly concerned about the high speed of these.

If so, I'm in for 5


----------



## Glancey

My 2000 RPM fans just about hit 600 RPM before stopping so I imagine you'll get slightly above that on 2150 GTs. Practically inaudible either way.

Get the fans!


----------



## slavearm

Tater seems to handle these in bunches... so just be patient. He will get to these and update the sheet.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavearm;14148250*
> Tater seems to handle these in bunches... so just be patient. He will get to these and update the sheet.


+1. Tot thrives under pressure. Just be patient, can't do anything til the minimum is met anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## vdn20

This is going to sound dumb of me, but does the complete model only come with the 3 pin connector?


----------



## DEEBS808

I want to order some.Waiting on Tator


----------



## cohibaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vdn20;14148356*
> This is going to sound dumb of me, but does the complete model only come with the 3 pin connector?


Yes, the completes only come with 3 wires.(power,ground, and speed sensor)


----------



## NorxMAL

Looking forward to get these fans, I have only ordered 3 completes, so I will get my barebones way ahead of these completes. That results in that one of my rads won't have push-pull with only the barebones


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *musashin*


Does anyone know if these fans (the completes) can be turned down to close to 500rpm at the minimum 5v with a fan controller? One of the main points of WC for me would be silence, and I'm slightly concerned about the high speed of these.

If so, I'm in for 5










If i remember correctly, Tator told me that it is 700rpm.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *musashin*


Does anyone know if these fans (the completes) can be turned down to close to 500rpm at the minimum 5v with a fan controller? One of the main points of WC for me would be silence, and I'm slightly concerned about the high speed of these.

If so, I'm in for 5










You should be able to slow them down to 8-900 rpm. Anything under 1200 rpm is not going to be noticed when it comes to GT fans. At 1000 rpm or less I have absolutely no complaints about the GT fans and I am a stickler for silence.

To me, 1850's or 2150's are the perfect fans. They can be slowed down to near silence when not u/l and they can perform to an acceptable levels (max) when needed.

I think your HDD's will probably make more noise then your GT's below 1000 rpm.


----------



## musashin

Hmm ok, sounds like I'm in for 5 of these guys officially then!

The reason I asked is because my stock fans are PWM'd down to ~750rpm (case fans) and ~1100rpm (cpu cooler) and, while pretty quiet, they are still distinctly audible. I presume the different sound profile of these helps with the high-pitched drone these fans have.

I can't say I ever really notice my HDD making noise--it's amazingly quiet. Props to Samsung.


----------



## NorxMAL

I count 33 fans that are wanted by new members on the group buy, that is only by those that have said the quantity lately in this thread. So keep going


----------



## NorxMAL

Perhaps this helps showing the progress?









http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgLTJAM2krpedE5QbE1CY0pId2pFUTkxTUlBV0xtZWc&w=100&h=300]Moved Permanently[/URL]


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musashin;14148113*
> Does anyone know if these fans (the completes) can be turned down to close to 500rpm at the minimum 5v with a fan controller? One of the main points of WC for me would be silence, and I'm slightly concerned about the high speed of these.
> 
> If so, I'm in for 5


These fans are GT's "for low speed applications." If they are like the other's in the nidec set (1850rpm, 1450rpm) they should be able to go down to 500 rpm without problems.

But none of us have had our hands on any yet except reaper~.


----------



## GwFreak01

If Tater ever responds to anything, I'll buy 2 complete fans


----------



## x509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*


Perhaps this helps showing the progress?









Moved Permanently


NorxMAL,

Thanks for including me (x509) in the list of people interested in complete fans. I also sent Tator Tot a PM the other day, but so far no response.

I am planning my next build for when socket 2011 boards and CPUs are available, so I can wait a bit for this order to get done.









But what about the guys here who have an immediate need? Are they still committed, or have they been forced to buy something else?


----------



## DEEBS808

Im in for 15 of these badboys.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


Im in for 15 of these badboys.










Dam brah, what you building a wind tunnel?









Three will do me just fine. My only issue is they aren't LED flavor.Though I may be able to fix that depending on their frames.









~Ceadder


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









Dam brah, what you building a wind tunnel?









Three will do me just fine. My only issue is they aren't LED flavor.Though I may be able to fix that depending on their frames.









~Ceadder










Ordered me a h100 so that's four.couple case fans.maybe another rad.I will definitely get into water cooling so ordered extra just incase lol.Better to be safe then sorry hahahaha.


----------



## Ceadderman

Righteous.









~Ceadder


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









Dam brah, what you building a wind tunnel?









Three will do me just fine. My only issue is they aren't LED flavor.Though I may be able to fix that depending on their frames.









~Ceadder










LOL, I ordered twelve 2150 fans and have eleven GT AP-15s now.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


LOL, I ordered twelve 2150 fans and have eleven GT AP-15s now.


Talking about that I am about to order some AP-15's too


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x509*


But what about the guys here who have an immediate need? Are they still committed, or have they been forced to buy something else?










Having an immediate need and being interested in this thread is going to be a bad break for people. These fans aren't expected till sometime in the 4th quarter.


----------



## NorxMAL

The spreadsheet I have made is not a official list, just a careful estimate from what I can gather of information.

That list is up to 58 fans now









Not sure if I should repost that spreadsheet, even if I make it take less screenspace vertically.

Tator Tot can just copy paste from that list too


----------



## terence52

If the order isnt enough. i can add back my old order of 14. trying to get as much people to share shipping currently on my side.


----------



## terence52

posted wrongly..


----------



## cohibaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14165660*
> The spreadsheet I have made is not a official list, just a careful estimate from what I can gather of information.
> 
> That list is up to 58 fans now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should repost that spreadsheet, even if I make it take less screenspace vertically.
> 
> Tator Tot can just copy paste from that list too


I have ordered and paid for 4 fans and I have not been put on the Tator's original list, so does this qualify me for your list??


----------



## Agenesis

What happened to those who signed up a few months ago? Did we have to resign up?

Are the barebones closed?


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


What happened to those who signed up a few months ago? Did we have to resign up?

Are the barebones closed?


Tator PM'd everyone that was on the old thread's spreadsheet, I believe. Ordering for barebones is closed, so if you haven't paid and you still want fans you'll need to go with complete.


----------



## Norlig

What is going on with tator, seems like the thread has been abandoned?


----------



## Glancey

Not sure. I PM'd him a couple of days ago asking if he would come and clear up the confusion in this thread. It seems to have been ignored.


----------



## mam72

Don't worry about it just now he won't miss yous out.

People do have life's out side of OCN, they need to rest, sleep and do other things.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mam72*


Don't worry about it just now he won't miss yous out.

People do have life's out side of OCN, they need to rest, sleep and do other things.


Don't tell us Tator is just too busy in life to come on here because that's plain not true. In the last hour, he posted 4 messages on the forum and more then 25 messages on the last 24 hours. In fact he seems to be posting like a maniac every day. Not a day bygoes  without Tator Tot on the forum posting an average of 28 posts per day.

Yet it is as if he deliberately ignores this particular thread and the people who PM him to buy fans.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I'm not in any position to speak for him, but honestly his position demands more of him than you would expect; why he hasn't posted in this specific thread I'm not sure but he was supposed to address new adds to the group buy a couple weeks ago and continue doing so.

I would love to pick up the slack for him but he's the one with the necessary contacts for forwarding the information, not me. Could he give me those contacts? Sure, but they don't know me. If he had set me up as a contingency to handle new information then it wouldn't be a problem but that didn't happen.


----------



## terence52

You guys can just cut him some slack right?
he have been like helping us out since idk.. .years?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


You guys can just cut him some slack right?
he have been like helping us out since idk.. .years?


+1

He's not getting paid to do this or at least I don't think he is...


----------



## terence52

Not quite sure if i should pm him on my revised order.. hmm. cfmed i will take 23 now.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


+1

He's not getting paid to do this or at least I don't think he is...


Nope, he isn't.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


Don't tell us Tator is just too busy in life to come on here because that's plain not true. In the last hour, he posted 4 messages on the forum and more then 25 messages on the last 24 hours. In fact he seems to be posting like a maniac every day. Not a day bygoes without Tator Tot on the forum posting an average of 28 posts per day.

Yet it is as if he deliberately ignores this particular thread and the people who PM him to buy fans.










I have constant threads I'm subscribed to, and making a post about a topic requires about 5 minutes of my time at most. I can make them periodically and move on.

Right now I have numerous issues with life and I'm trying to keep OCN in the balance. It's not easy.

I will get ot everyone and I even made a post in this thread saying I would get back to them ASAP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


You guys can just cut him some slack right?
he have been like helping us out since idk.. .years?


Thanks, and I will continue to help the community for years to come. I don't plan to quit yet and it's great to get encouragement like this.

I'm sorry I cannot devote my full attention to this; but with the 16 seperate projects I work on a long side this; it's hard to balance it all out. More so, since money is a precedent right now and I haven't had more than 3 hours of sleep for the past 2 days; I'm going to sleep and try to get more work in on this thread by tomorrow.

Even with the estimate of 70 more fans right now, we're still short of MOQ

EDIT: Before I became the managing editor, my posts per day was in the 40-50 range. That's almost double what i do now.


----------



## Glancey

Thanks for the response Tator, but I'm sorry... I just don't buy it. With the amount of *casual *posting you do is it really that difficult to take a few seconds to put everyone in this thread at ease? Remember, a lot of people here have invested a lot of money in to this group buy. The least you can do is use the time you spent to give your opinion on some CM Xtraflo 120mm fans to instead write a quick "We're still working on this, I'll update the spreadsheet ASAP". Nonetheless, good luck sorting out whatever is going on IRL.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Nope, he isn't.










You think OCN host all these adverts for free?


----------



## soth7676

Hmmmm might add another 5 fans then...could always use them

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glancey;14175803*
> Thanks for the response Tator, but I'm sorry... I just don't buy it. With the amount of *casual* posting you do is it really that difficult to take a few seconds to put everyone in this thread at ease? Remember, a lot of people here have invested a lot of money in to this group buy. The least you can do is use the time you spent to give your opinion on some CM Xtraflo 120mm fans to instead write a quick "We're still working on this, I'll update the spreadsheet ASAP". Nonetheless, good luck sorting out whatever is going on IRL.


I did post in this thread, but I would have to give a status update every day for most to be satisfied, otherwise they just over look it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glancey;14175803*
> You think OCN host all these adverts for free?


Perfromance Computing Team, Keyboard & Other merch give aways, Folding @ Home, BOINC, HWbot Team, etc

We're an all volunteer staff, the money goes elsewhere.


----------



## SkItZo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glancey;14175803*
> Thanks for the response Tator, but I'm sorry... I just don't buy it. With the amount of *casual* posting you do is it really that difficult to take a few seconds to put everyone in this thread at ease? Remember, a lot of people here have invested a lot of money in to this group buy. The least you can do is use the time you spent to give your opinion on some CM Xtraflo 120mm fans to instead write a quick "We're still working on this, I'll update the spreadsheet ASAP". Nonetheless, good luck sorting out whatever is going on IRL.
> 
> You think OCN host all these adverts for free?


Dont be such a douche. As is stated, tator is doing this out of the kindness of his heart, NOT because he has to. If he's too busy to post in this thread, then so be it. Im not worried if he posts or not because i know he is a stand up guy.
Patience is a virtue.
If you dont like it, get a refund, dont take part in the gb and ****.


----------



## Starbomba

Meh, i can wait for my fans, it's not like i'm dying for them. I do expect to get them sometime tho









Is it true AP-16's are being discontinued or is it just a rumor? If it is true i might order a couple more for my HTPC/backup (i plan to do a WC loop in the future). I don't mind them being noisier than the AP-15's, my ambient temps do warrant the improvement, plus i got fan controllers


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14177407*
> Meh, i can wait for my fans, it's not like i'm dying for them. I do expect to get them sometime tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true *AP-16's* are being discontinued or is it just a rumor? If it is true i might order a couple more for my HTPC/backup (i plan to do a WC loop in the future). I don't mind them being noisier than the AP-15's, my ambient temps do warrant the improvement, plus i got fan controllers


No such fan model AP-16


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo;14177358*
> Dont be such a douche. As is stated, tator is doing this out of the kindness of his heart, NOT because he has to. If he's too busy to post in this thread, then so be it. Im not worried if he posts or not because i know he is a stand up guy.
> Patience is a virtue.
> If you dont like it, get a refund, dont take part in the gb and ****.


Now now, no need for name calling. I agree that someone should be a little more satisfied than it seems they are. But this is a forum and there has to be a modicum of decency to be respected and that goes for all.

@Glancey... Hey Mate we're seriously short of where we need to be to make the purchase. How is Tot's being here every day going to change that? Have some patience. Tot was here long before I was, he's a busy man around OCN and he has a life. I think I can handle it if he's not here as much as he is elsewhere. I'm OCD even. Things don't look right to me, I bout have a meltdown about it.

See my hand? No twitchy, nice steady rock. Have some patience.









@Tot... once we get a bit closer to goal I'll kno better how many I need. I'm thinking 3 (360 upgrade) at the moment but it could be more. I'm just at the brainstorming stage at the moment. Keep up the good work bro, you're the Tops.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14177717*
> Now now, no need for name calling. I agree that someone should be a little more satisfied than it seems they are. But this is a forum and there has to be a modicum of decency to be respected and that goes for all.
> 
> @Glancey... Hey Mate we're seriously short of where we need to be to make the purchase. How is Tot's being here every day going to change that? Have some patience. Tot was here long before I was, he's a busy man around OCN and he has a life. I think I can handle it if he's not here as much as he is elsewhere. I'm OCD even. Things don't look right to me, I bout have a meltdown about it.
> 
> See my hand? No twitchy, nice steady rock. Have some patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tot... once we get a bit closer to goal I'll kno better how many I need. I'm thinking 3 (360 upgrade) at the moment but it could be more. I'm just at the brainstorming stage at the moment. Keep up the good work bro, you're the Tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Agreed. We have to appreciate the Tator hard work over the years. now i am still trying to get more orders. hopefully i can add.. 23+14 orders. so total around 37 fans. i have cfmed the 23 but the not the extra 14. is it possible to separately ship to avoid tax?


----------



## Glancey

I didn't take much issue with his absense from the thread in itself, and I'm also very thankful he and OCN are hosting the group buy so please don't get me wrong.

The reasons given for not dropping in though are bull.. there's no other way around it. If you couldn't be bothered, just say so.. to tell people you didn't have time is obviously untrue. To be called a douche for pointing that out was unexpected though, did I really come across as such? Anyway, whatever the reason is, as long as everything is on track then I'm not bothered.

So once again, thank you for your continued efforts and good luck dealing with the aforementioned problems you're losing sleep over.

P.S the ad revenue comment was mostly in jest, but point taken nonetheless.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glancey;14178257*
> I didn't take much issue with his absense from the thread in itself, and I'm also very thankful he and OCN are hosting the group buy so please don't get me wrong.
> 
> The reasons given for not dropping in though are bull.. there's no other way around it. If you couldn't be bothered, just say so.. to tell people you didn't have time is obviously untrue. To be called a douche for pointing that out was unexpected though, did I really come across as such? Anyway, whatever the reason is, as long as everything is on track then I'm not bothered.
> 
> So once again, thank you for your continued efforts and good luck dealing with the aforementioned problems you're losing sleep over.
> 
> P.S the ad revenue comment was mostly in jest, but point taken nonetheless.


Agreed. However, Tot wasn't the one giving the reasons. Well meaning OCN members were.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tator Tot

The moral of the story is that we all need just remember that on OCN we're brothers. We may scuffle and fight a bit, but it's all in the love of tech.

Unless you anger me, cause if you get on bad side then you're probably shunned for life. It takes a lot for me to throw down the battle axe








When I do, it's like a million dwarf march.


----------



## Genjimaru

So are we short about 30 fans from MOQ now?


----------



## NorxMAL

I think we should give Tator Tot some donations, in the currency mentioned below








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13662414*
> I'll take donations in Guinness


I will join that


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14178936*
> The moral of the story is that we all need just remember that on OCN we're brothers.


And Sisters too.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I said it in my pm and I'll say it again.

Thank you tater. I'm sure that the vast majority of the people here appreciate the work that you've put into this group buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14148280*
> +1. Tot thrives under pressure. Just be patient, can't do anything til the minimum is met anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


QFT

and when the minimum is met its a 14 week turnaround. You won't be seeing these fans anytime soon. I don't understand the rush.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


and when the minimum is met its a 14 week turnaround. You won't be seeing these fans anytime soon. I don't understand the rush.


Exactly. People knew what they signed up for when they got in to this. With a project of such epic proportions, hiccups, albeit slight ones, are to be expected.


----------



## PUNK rock

You can add my order of 4 fans to the estimate.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Unless you anger me, cause if you get on bad side then you're probably shunned for life. It takes a lot for me to throw down the battle axe








When I do, it's like a million dwarf march.


Baruch Khazad!
Khazad Aimenu!

. . . or something like that.


----------



## phillywood

I will be adding at least another 10 to 15 completes to my order in a few days. Waiting to get totals from a few people. I will post back.


----------



## tismon

If orders are still open for completes, I suppose that I'll ask my bosses if they want any since we're transitioning to more high-end workstations for solidworks. Not sure if they'll care though.


----------



## piniko

I'm in for 6 (complete model)


----------



## Buska103

Status of the bare bones fans?

I suppose there are about 4-5 weeks left?


----------



## phillywood

I just added 20 more fans to my order. I sent tator a pm. We should be getting close. I will keep asking around and see if I can get more.


----------



## Cata1yst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103;14193690*
> Status of the bare bones fans?
> 
> I suppose there are about 4-5 weeks left?


Ordered 2 weeks ago, circa page 70 of this thread, got 8 more weeks to go or so.


----------



## Starbomba

Screw it, i'm ordering another two fans.


----------



## crunchycat

Is it too late to order? I'd like to purchase 6 of the complete fans, I sent PM but no reply. Thanks!


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchycat;14204777*
> Is it too late to order? I'd like to purchase 6 of the complete fans, I sent PM but no reply. Thanks!


Give it time, tator tot is a busy man. If you've posted, you will be noted.


----------



## piniko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchycat;14204777*
> Is it too late to order? I'd like to purchase 6 of the complete fans, I sent PM but no reply. Thanks!


Same here waiting







. But I think complete model is still open for order.


----------



## Glancey

Complete model is still open. PM Tator if you can, post in this thread if you dont have the privs yet.


----------



## TheReciever

bump


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


bump


It is a sticky, no need to bump...

Getting excited for my fans though, I have always been bad at waiting for things.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

i might wanna have my friend get me 6 of these how do i order and pay? (sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## JCG

PM Tator Tot about it. He's in-charge of this group buy.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


PM Tator Tot about it. He's in-charge of this group buy.










Done


----------



## AliceInChains

has the complete fan quota been met yet? anyone know? I may end up ordering a few just to have them. And help reach the quota if it hasnt been reached already.

Its not like we will ever see fans like this again right? might as well buy as many as i can afford.


----------



## royalkilla408

I want to know what is going on too specially with complete fans. Some people seemed to have placed orders for complete fans and I think its time we get to know the new total.


----------



## k1msta

Dang.. I would like to get 2 more.. but I guess ill wait until he comes back


----------



## Tator Tot

You can easily be cut from the list Pepe, and let's not forget... I did extend deadlines to help you come in originally.









That is not a threat, but I am doing this pro-bono, on a time scale that's very heavy for me:

I have a 9-5 Job, 2 other consulting jobs, a reviewer job, and my work on OCN (Which spands 13 separate projects and 57 threads.) I get busy and have to meet deadlines.

Fortunately, today I will be free; not this second as it's 5 AM and I just work up. But around 7 after some coffee and breakfast I'll be updating the list. So you can send that $10 to me via paypal.

There's no reason to act like such imposed uppon person as you're not. I adopted this group buy after it was dead for almost 6 months, and turned it around; with the first order placed in 1.5 months. If you REALLY question my dedication then I"ll let those number flow over you. 
Truth be told, I was a week behind on making that first order and I'd like to get the second order for completes done as soon as possible; but I only have so much time to spare.


----------



## Starbomba

So, can i send you the money now for my second set of fans?








And you're not alone, you're not the only one who has to wake up early haha.


----------



## Glancey

This is early?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


So, can i send you the money now for my second set of fans?








And you're not alone, you're not the only one who has to wake up early haha.


If you had the instructions from before; then go ahead and just make sure to PM me back with the number of fans you paid for and either a screen shot or the transaction ID#

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Glancey*


This is early?










In the US; yes it is


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you had the instructions from before; then go ahead and just make sure to PM me back with the number of fans you paid for and either a screen shot or the transaction ID#

In the US; yes it is










LOL. its 7pm @ my side now.
ok. So just transfer the cash for the number of fans and just update you? got it


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You can easily be cut from the list Pepe, and let's not forget... I did extend deadlines to help you come in originally.









That is not a threat, but I am doing this pro-bono, on a time scale that's very heavy for me:

I have a 9-5 Job, 2 other consulting jobs, a reviewer job, and my work on OCN (Which spands 13 separate projects and 57 threads.) I get busy and have to meet deadlines.

Fortunately, today I will be free; not this second as it's 5 AM and I just work up. But around 7 after some coffee and breakfast I'll be updating the list. So you can send that $10 to me via paypal.

There's no reason to act like such imposed uppon person as you're not. I adopted this group buy after it was dead for almost 6 months, and turned it around; with the first order placed in 1.5 months. If you REALLY question my dedication then I"ll let those number flow over you. 
Truth be told, I was a week behind on making that first order and I'd like to get the second order for completes done as soon as possible; but I only have so much time to spare.


Most of us know that. Just ignore those douchbags. Its not worth wasting you time on them.


----------



## morencyam

I'm not sure why, but pm's aren't working for me atm. Anyway, I'd like a revision to my order I pm'ed a few days ago. I need to add three more to the order, making the total 9 compete fans. Thanks tater!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14224456*
> I'm not sure why, but pm's aren't working for me atm. Anyway, I'd like a revision to my order I pm'ed a few days ago. I need to add three more to the order, making the total 9 compete fans. Thanks tater!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


Try sending me another PM as they are working for me.

If it doesn't work, then just post up again. (I normally save the PM's for secondary documentation.


----------



## superhead91

Hey tator, I know you're busy, but any update on how many more complete fans we need?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14226151*
> Hey tator, I know you're busy, but any update on how many more complete fans we need?


The thread will be updated by tonight. So I'll have it posted sometime before midnight (CDT) tonight.

I'm not make any other deadlines besides that just because I have a few phone calls I need to place later today.


----------



## superhead91

Cool. Thanks for the work you've put into this! I appreciate and it and I know others do as well!


----------



## Norlig

I am contemplating ordering 4 more fans, but only if we dont get above the 730 line by the next update, maybe


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;14226301*
> I am contemplating ordering 4 more fans, but only if we dont get above the 730 line by the next update, maybe


I have over 60 different fans from different series... you can never have to many fans


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14226105*
> Try sending me another PM as they are working for me.
> 
> If it doesn't work, then just post up again. (I normally save the PM's for secondary documentation.


I'll send it when I get home. It might just be a tapatalk issue

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14226464*
> I'll send it when I get home. It might just be a tapatalk issue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


Alright; just let me know









It's fine right now as I'm on my phone as well and still at work.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14226507*
> Alright; just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine right now as I'm on my phone as well and still at work.


ygpm

Maybe it was just my crappy internet connection at work. I have trouble streaming from google music or pandora a lot of the times


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

sorry for the repost but not sure if Tator Tot got my PM so

i wanna have my friend get me 6 of the completes how do i order and pay?


----------



## phillywood

Hey Tator, I sent you a pm about purchasing 20 more fans, this will bring my total to 30. Should I go ahead and send money for the extra 20 fans and send you screenshot of both transactions?


----------



## slavearm

Woohoo... I may purchase a few spares too if we are close.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitokiri Battousai;14227339*
> sorry for the repost but not sure if Tator Tot got my PM so
> 
> i wanna have my friend get me 6 of the completes how do i order and pay?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillywood;14227839*
> Hey Tator, I sent you a pm about purchasing 20 more fans, this will bring my total to 30. Should I go ahead and send money for the extra 20 fans and send you screenshot of both transactions?


Hey guys, I'm home now and I got your PM's.

So I'll be hitting you both back ASAP.







Working from square one though, so whomever PM'd me first gets a PM back.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14228219*
> Hey guys, I'm home now and I got your PM's.
> 
> So I'll be hitting you both back ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working from square one though, so whomever PM'd me first gets a PM back.


No worries as long as ya got it i can wait till ya get back to me


----------



## x509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14228219*
> Hey guys, I'm home now and I got your PM's.
> 
> So I'll be hitting you both back ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working from square one though, so whomever PM'd me first gets a PM back.


Hi Tator Tot.









I wanna add my name to the list of guys who REALLY, REALLY appreicate what you're doing, you being so busy and all.









I sent you a PM a few days ago. Do you want me (and everyone else) to send you a new PM, or just sit tight? I'm asking so as to (I hope) minimize the effort that you need to put into this project. I think we all know that you will get to all of us as soon as you can!!


----------



## phillywood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hey guys, I'm home now and I got your PM's.

So I'll be hitting you both back ASAP.







Working from square one though, so whomever PM'd me first gets a PM back.


Kool, Thanks.


----------



## Kasaris

I just wanted to say thanks to Tator as well for all the work he has put into this group buy.

I sent you a PM to put me down for 4 more fans.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14228219*
> Hey guys, I'm home now and I got your PM's.
> 
> So I'll be hitting you both back ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working from square one though, so whomever PM'd me first gets a PM back.


Might take you awhile.Good Luck.Thanks for everything.Can't wait to try these badboys out lol.


----------



## Starbomba

Another payment for 2 more fans sent. Sorry for taking so long, i had to reissue my card as it expired last month lol


----------



## nicolasl46

Guys, i've posted before, and i also.sent a message to tator for two fans (i know small order, but thats all i need) i know he is busy, but where should i send the payment?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


where should i send the payment?


Here you go:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Now is the chance to pull out. If you don't want to buy, do not send money and please PM me back so I can take you off the list. Once the fans are in the country we cannot refund the cost.
 For paying, please send the total (listed in the spreadsheet) to [email protected] via Paypal. 
Include " Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy " in the description, a long with your OCN User Name and fan total.
After that is done, please take a screen shot and PM it to me so I can check you off as paid.








Please make sure that all the information is visible and it is of a sent payment.
Friday, June 10th is the deadline. Please have the money sent in by then
 For now, happy hunting and best regards,


> Charles "Tator Tot"
> Managing Editor & Group Buy Moderator


P.S. Any questions, please send a PM back to me.


----------



## Norlig

I sent payment over 2 weeks ago, you are not responding to PM's, you have not updated the OP. whats going on?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Here you go:


Thanks for the help, but I have a question: I've just sent the payment, took a screenshot of the transaction details, but there is no attachment options on the PM console, i feel dumb, please help


----------



## Boyboyd

Try uploading it to an image host like picturepush, then setting the privacy to "only people with the link"


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Thanks for the help, but I have a question: I've just sent the payment, took a screenshot of the transaction details, but there is no attachment options on the PM console, i feel dumb, please help










You're not the dumb one. Just send him the transaction id/number.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spotswood*


You're not the dumb one. Just send him the transaction id/number.


Well yeah, that makes sense lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Microstar

Hello, just saw this thread here..are the fans still available for order? I'm interested in at least 2, maybe up to 4. Pls let me know when the whole group buy is closing









Tator Tot, PM'ed you some questions as well


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Already ordered and paid for 8 complete models. Considering buying a few more because the opportunity to do so is there... lol... hmmm.... determining total for 3 computers needed.... guess I would need more if I experimented with water cooling (for rad). Water Cooling is expensive though....


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13468964*
> As most of you are aware, this is something that we (Overclock.net) are facilitating and putting our name behind. So we don't want the outcome to be any less than great.
> 
> We want everyone to get their fans, on time, without damage, and happy with the whole process.


----------



## Tator Tot

When I'm not at a computer, but my phone; I can't update the spreadsheet.

Also, if anyone of you that's complaining would like to refund me the $100 I spent on international calls for this? Well send me a PM and I'll send you my paypal. 
If you'd like to pay me for the time I've spent (let's call it 45 hours or so) on this at my local minimum wage ($7.50) I'll be glad to accept that then.

I have a job; a life, and commitments. Unfortunately the more you all complain, the less I wish to do anything. For those that haven't complained, I'm deeply sorry that I can't get on this as soon as possible. For those that are complaining, I don't feel sorry at all. None have you even tried to ask in a polite way what the hold up is. Instead you demand and demand, then you belittle.

I will get to this as soon as I possibly can. Until then, be patient. Please. That's all I ask.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I have an even better idea.
Instead of inviting people to turn away, why don't we get more people to sign up?
I already brought in 5 people from an other forum .....that sounds a whole lot better then inviting people to go away, no?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


I have an even better idea.
Instead of inviting people to turn away, why don't we get more people to sign up?
I already brought in 5 people from an other forum .....that sounds a whole lot better then inviting people to go away, no?


True... thank you for that


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey, id be down for a couple of these if you guys need more buyers.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Hey, id be down for a couple of these if you guys need more buyers.


Originally Posted by Tator Tot:

Now is the chance to pull out. If you don't want to buy, do not send money and please PM me back so I can take you off the list. Once the fans are in the country we cannot refund the cost.
For paying, please send the total (listed in the spreadsheet) to [email protected] via Paypal.
Include " Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy " in the description, a long with your OCN User Name and fan total.
After that is done, please take a screen shot and PM it to me so I can check you off as paid.
Please make sure that all the information is visible and it is of a sent payment.
Friday, June 10th is the deadline. Please have the money sent in by then

For now, happy hunting and best regards,

Charles "Tator Tot"
Managing Editor & Group Buy Moderator

P.S. Any questions, please send a PM back to me.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


Originally Posted by Tator Tot:

Now is the chance to pull out. If you don't want to buy, do not send money and please PM me back so I can take you off the list. Once the fans are in the country we cannot refund the cost.
For paying, please send the total (listed in the spreadsheet) to [email protected] via Paypal.
Include " Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy " in the description, a long with your OCN User Name and fan total.
After that is done, please take a screen shot and PM it to me so I can check you off as paid.
Please make sure that all the information is visible and it is of a sent payment.
Friday, June 10th is the deadline. Please have the money sent in by then

For now, happy hunting and best regards,

Charles "Tator Tot"
Managing Editor & Group Buy Moderator

P.S. Any questions, please send a PM back to me.


And don't worry about the June 10th deadline above.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


I sent payment over 2 weeks ago, you are not responding to PM's, you have not updated the OP. whats going on?


Tot absconded with the loot and ran off to the Caymans.
















c'mon now. Over 3 pages of people asking this question(which was answered btw) and we're starting up again. Tot will be in contact. No need to panic just cause he's not in contact 24/7.









...haha if I'd just have read a little further down. Good ol Tot.









~Ceadder


----------



## Microstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


And don't worry about the June 10th deadline above.


Haha I really wanna just send the money over just to force my orders in (since I'm kinda late to the party)..but you might just be giving Tator Tot more work in refunding if he has already decided to close the group buy









Seeking confirmation on whether group buy is still on..I do hope it is


----------



## mortimersnerd

Posted in the thread with shipping info-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Hi all,

It has come to my attention that we will be able to use USPS Priority Mail flat rate padded envelopes to ship up to 4 fans. The fans will be stacked two high by two deep with bubble wrap at the location of the adhesive seal (since there is no protection there). The cost to ship these is $6 in the USA and $15 world wide. Tracking is included free, insurance is available for an additional cost.

For those who ordered 5-8 fans, we will be willing to split the order into two envelopes. If you ordered 6 fans with the intention of shipping First class but don't want to spend the additional money to ship the two more, FTW PC will be willing to purchase fans from you at cost. Please contact me if that is the case.

We should start accepting payment for fans in a few weeks.


----------



## mindwarper

I had ordered 30 complete fans and paid for them as well...
However it is unclear to me when these fans are going to be ordered and shipped to me

I know there is a turnaround for them of approx. 14 weeks, but I have paid like 1 month ago, and wanted to know when to expect them to be ordered...
I think many of us would like to get the order in asap...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindwarper*


I had ordered 30 complete fans and paid for them as well...
However it is unclear to me when these fans are going to be ordered and shipped to me

I know there is a turnaround for them of approx. 14 weeks, but I have paid like 1 month ago, and wanted to know when to expect them to be ordered...
I think many of us would like to get the order in asap...


Just look back a few pages. Tot has responded multiple times as to why there haven't been many updates, one reason being we haven't reached the 730 fans needed to make the order.


----------



## Boyboyd

$15 worldwide? I'm sold on that idea.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14251877*
> When I'm not at a computer, but my phone; I can't update the spreadsheet.
> 
> Also, if anyone of you that's complaining would like to refund me the $100 I spent on international calls for this? Well send me a PM and I'll send you my paypal.
> If you'd like to pay me for the time I've spent (let's call it 45 hours or so) on this at my local minimum wage ($7.50) I'll be glad to accept that then.
> 
> I have a job; a life, and commitments. Unfortunately the more you all complain, the less I wish to do anything. For those that haven't complained, I'm deeply sorry that I can't get on this as soon as possible. For those that are complaining, I don't feel sorry at all. None have you even tried to ask in a polite way what the hold up is. Instead you demand and demand, then you belittle.
> 
> I will get to this as soon as I possibly can. Until then, be patient. Please. That's all I ask.


You certainly have my support. I am sure it is hard work. Keep it up as some of us do appreciate it.


----------



## GwFreak01

So how can I buy fans without the PM's :S


----------



## slavearm

Post and email.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Sent a PM about 4 weeks ago without a reply or an updated post. Totally understand how you might swamped right now, but I don't feel comfortable paying for something that I haven't gotten recognition that I'm on the list. Hope you don't take me off for that, because I still do want to be a part of this.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14251877*
> When I'm not at a computer, but my phone; I can't update the spreadsheet.
> 
> Also, if anyone of you that's complaining would like to refund me the $100 I spent on international calls for this? Well send me a PM and I'll send you my paypal.
> If you'd like to pay me for the time I've spent (let's call it 45 hours or so) on this at my local minimum wage ($7.50) I'll be glad to accept that then.
> 
> I have a job; a life, and commitments. Unfortunately the more you all complain, the less I wish to do anything. For those that haven't complained, I'm deeply sorry that I can't get on this as soon as possible. For those that are complaining, I don't feel sorry at all. None have you even tried to ask in a polite way what the hold up is. Instead you demand and demand, then you belittle.
> 
> I will get to this as soon as I possibly can. Until then, be patient. Please. That's all I ask.


I also understand. Managing such a big order is no easy task, plus you're not being paid for it, and you still got things to do. You got my support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14255632*
> $15 worldwide? I'm sold on that idea.


I'd be sold too if my local customs didn't fail so bad. I bought a fan, some cables and a fan regulator from a member here, all in a small flat rate box 2 months ago and only arrived ~2 weeks ago.

I'm willing to pay to send it to my forwarder. A couple bucks more to have it 5 weeks earlier is worth it (lucky you US people and people with good customs services







)


----------



## Starbomba

EDIT: nvm


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime;14256460*
> You certainly have my support. I am sure it is hard work. Keep it up as some of us do appreciate it.


+1 to this. I wish I could help and give you the break or reduced work load.


----------



## Manischewitz

sent a PM a week ago. When Do I pay?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


sent a PM a week ago. When Do I pay?


Pay now. I bet, as we have meet the minimum quota (730 fans), that Tator would be placing the order ASAP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*

Hello and thank you all for participating in this group buy. I'm sorry to have had such a delay on getting this PM out but when you can't look at a monitor without it spinning, you know it's time to get off the computer.









Still, I would like to keep this as brief as possible:

Now is the chance to pull out. If you don't want to buy, do not send money and please PM me back so I can take you off the list. Once the fans are in the country we cannot refund the cost.
 For paying, please send the total (listed in the spreadsheet) to [email protected] via Paypal. 
Include " Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy " in the description, a long with your OCN User Name and fan total.
After that is done, please take a screen shot an PM it to me so I can check you off as paid.








Please make sure that all the information is visible and it is of a sent payment.
 For now, happy hunting and best regards,


> Charles "Tator Tot"
> Managing Editor & Group Buy Moderator


P.S. Any questions, please send a PM back to me.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've PM'd everyone back today.

If you didn't get a PM from me, or there is something wrong; re-PM me and let me know.

I'll be more free this week, so expect rolling updates every night.

For those of you with the hate speech; you're still on the list and I have no bias against you, but I urge next time you reconsider the idea of sending someone a hateful PM or trying to send such a message to their superior. 
Not only is it rude, but it is also against the forum rules. If you feel you need to file a complaint, do so in a professional matter at the least.

I'm doing my best, and unfortunately; only 1 of me exists. And this 1 me is doing 6 times the amount of work I should be doing. (Such is the way of the world.)


----------



## nicolasl46

^ yeap, send your payment as soon as you can. Tator Tot is working on updating the list, and getting back to members, please be patient, there are a lot of members buying fans, and lots of fans to be shipped once the order is complete. I really admire him for taking charge in this group buy.


----------



## piniko

payment sent


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piniko*


payment sent










Received and checked off


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Received and checked off










How many more are needed to submit the order Tot?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


How many more are needed to submit the order Tot?









~Ceadder










83 fans are awaiting payment right now.

But PM's were just sent out today for most of them. So it shouldn't be too long (I expect Friday) when I'll place the order. As we're already over the MOQ by ~45 fans (assuming no one drops or wants more.)


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


83 fans are awaiting payment right now.

But PM's were just sent out today for most of them. So it shouldn't be too long (I expect Friday) when I'll place the order. As we're already over the MOQ by ~45 fans (assuming no one drops or wants more.)


This is awesome news. Thanks for all you did, and are still doing Tator. I bet you are glad you are almost through all of this.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


unfortunately; only 1 of me exists.


go volunteer for a cloning experiment









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


83 fans are awaiting payment right now.

But PM's were just sent out today for most of them. So it shouldn't be too long (I expect Friday) when I'll place the order. As we're already over the MOQ by ~45 fans (assuming no one drops or wants more.)


Yay, then i'll have a windy october-november in more ways than one (october-november is the windy season over here)









Thanks for all of your hard work, it sure is appreciated


----------



## Krusher33

What's the latest news on the barebones model? IE when did it get ordered? I haven't checked this thread in a week or 2.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


What's the latest news on the barebones model? IE when did it get ordered? I haven't checked this thread in a week or 2.










2 weeks ago


----------



## Ceadderman

I would like 3 so if anyone drops/dropped out lemme know okay. I should have the funds soon.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I would like 3 so if anyone drops/dropped out lemme know okay. I should have the funds soon.









~Ceadder










Just send me a pm and you can order 3 now


----------



## Bing

The 730 threshold for the complete model now is passed right ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


The 730 threshold for the complete model now is passed right ?


Yes, but not all paid for.

~70 fans need to be paid for from the total provided right now (meaning, around 30 more or so need to be paid for for the MOQ to be met.)


----------



## kzinti1

If the minimum number has been reached and paid for, then when is the order going to be placed? Or do we have to wait months more for people that just found out about this deal? Or some group that decides that they don't even want complete fans as was mentioned last year when this deal was first revealed and kept it held up for all these many months when we could actually already be using these complete fans as they were first described? Or is somebody going to pull out the OP that was changed, edited, redacted and then completely rewritten umpteen times just to penny-pinch a few bucks, and try to disprove that these complete fans were actually the original deal?
I had my sixth heart-attack June, last year, and was just wondering if I was going to live long enough to see if these fans have been worth the hassle all the original people who ordered these fans have been put through, including you Tator?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


If the minimum number has been reached and paid for, then when is the order going to be placed? Or do we have to wait months more for people that just found out about this deal? Or some group that decides that they don't even want complete fans as was mentioned last year when this deal was first revealed and kept it held up for all these many months when we could actually already be using these complete fans as they were first described? Or is somebody going to pull out the OP that was changed, edited, redacted and then completely rewritten umpteen times just to penny-pinch a few bucks, and try to disprove that these complete fans were actually the original deal?
I had my sixth heart-attack June, last year, and was just wondering if I was going to live long enough to see if these fans have been worth the hassle all the original people who ordered these fans have been put through, including you Tator?


Uh...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


83 fans are awaiting payment right now.

But PM's were just sent out today for most of them. *So it shouldn't be too long (I expect Friday) when I'll place the order*. As we're already over the MOQ by ~45 fans (assuming no one drops or wants more.)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, but not all paid for.

~70 fans need to be paid for from the total provided right now (meaning, around *30 more or so need to be paid for for the MOQ to be met*.)


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14263094*
> 83 fans are awaiting payment right now.
> 
> But PM's were just sent out today for most of them. So it shouldn't be too long (I expect Friday) when I'll place the order. As we're already over the MOQ by ~45 fans (assuming no one drops or wants more.)


Cheers for the update, Tator, we appreciate the work you're putting into this groupbuy.


----------



## TMallory

So wait, when is the deadline? Which fans are left? How long does it take to get 'em?


----------



## slavearm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14265854*
> If the minimum number has been reached and paid for, then when is the order going to be placed? Or do we have to wait months more for people that just found out about this deal? Or some group that decides that they don't even want complete fans as was mentioned last year when this deal was first revealed and kept it held up for all these many months when we could actually already be using these complete fans as they were first described? Or is somebody going to pull out the OP that was changed, edited, redacted and then completely rewritten umpteen times just to penny-pinch a few bucks, and try to disprove that these complete fans were actually the original deal?
> I had my sixth heart-attack June, last year, and was just wondering if I was going to live long enough to see if these fans have been worth the hassle all the original people who ordered these fans have been put through, including you Tator?


Try douching?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14265854*
> If the minimum number has been reached and paid for, then when is the order going to be placed? Or do we have to wait months more for people that just found out about this deal? Or some group that decides that they don't even want complete fans as was mentioned last year when this deal was first revealed and kept it held up for all these many months when we could actually already be using these complete fans as they were first described? Or is somebody going to pull out the OP that was changed, edited, redacted and then completely rewritten umpteen times just to penny-pinch a few bucks, and try to disprove that these complete fans were actually the original deal?
> I had my sixth heart-attack June, last year, and was just wondering if I was going to live long enough to see if these fans have been worth the hassle all the original people who ordered these fans have been put through, including you Tator?


As soon as we reach the MOQ we'll pay for the fans (thus ordering them.)
The original orchestrator of this group buy fell on hard times and was no longer able to keep it up so instead I picked up the project in May and had the first order for barebonese models placed in June.

No one is penny pinching, and no one is making money off of this. The OP's only been altered 5 times so far, 3 times were to get the spreadsheet to work right.

If you take care of yourself, and cut back on your stress levels, as well as eat a bit better, you should see your fans









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;14266663*
> Cheers for the update, Tator, we appreciate the work you're putting into this groupbuy.


Danke.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14268542*
> So wait, when is the deadline? Which fans are left? How long does it take to get 'em?


Deadline of Friday if everyone pays up by then. If I have 1 or two stragglers I'll close it and still let them pay and get in.


----------



## TMallory

So we have to pay by Friday? Damn, I get paid that morning!









So the turnaround is 14 weeks? 3+ months


----------



## nawon72

I just noticed that FTW PC can ship 4 fans in USPS Priority Mail flat rate padded envelopes. So i might be in for another fan(currently payed for 3). Do i just send the payment for another? And is the deadline Friday even if everyone pays before then?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14268860*
> So we have to pay by Friday? Damn, I get paid that morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the turnaround is 14 weeks? 3+ months


Like I said, if we have 1 or two stragglers, I can hold off (since no official moves can be made till MOnday morning.)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;14268892*
> I just noticed that FTW PC can ship 4 fans in USPS Priority Mail flat rate padded envelopes. So i might be in for another fan(currently payed for 3). Do i just send the payment for another? And is the deadline Friday even if everyone pays before then?


If everyone can pay be Wednesday night, I could theoretically put the order in on Thursday; but I doubt that'll happen.

And yes, if you want another complete model fan, instructions as before.


----------



## Microstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14268923*
> If everyone can pay be Wednesday night, I could theoretically put the order in on Thursday; but I doubt that'll happen.
> 
> And yes, if you want another complete model fan, instructions as before.


Hello Tator Tot, I've sent you a PM regarding payment. Just to confirm here since you check this thread more often..









If I want 4 complete model fans, I'll send the payment of $52 via paypal to admin @ overclock.net and then PM you a screenshot of the payment.

As for shipping, we only pay when the fans have arrived.

Am I right so far?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microstar;14269008*
> Hello Tator Tot, I've sent you a PM regarding payment. Just to confirm here since you check this thread more often..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want 4 complete model fans, I'll send the payment of $52 via [CUT] and then PM you a screenshot of the payment.
> 
> As for shipping, we only pay when the fans have arrived.
> 
> Am I right so far?


Yes.

Pretty please edit your post and take out the email address or spell it out to avoid email bot spam. Danke.


----------



## Tator Tot

@Microstar, you're correct.

I'm at work right now (so I"m on my phone) thus I can't update the list.

When I can tonight, I will though.


----------



## Microstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;14269122*
> Yes.
> 
> Pretty please edit your post and take out the email address or spell it out to avoid email bot spam. Danke.


Oops, so sorry totally forgot about that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14269148*
> @Microstar, you're correct.
> 
> I'm at work right now (so I"m on my phone) thus I can't update the list.
> 
> When I can tonight, I will though.


Great, you've got PM! Payment screenshot sent









Thanks for the effort, appreciate it


----------



## hiong

I would like to be part of this, but am unable to PM Tator Tot! What should I do?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiong;14269717*
> I would like to be part of this, but am unable to PM Tator Tot! What should I do?


Your PM Permissions should be active; I think it takes roughly an hour for them to become active (I know it's not instant) it's a measure to detour spambots.

Try PMing me now.


----------



## Norlig

small question.

My country takes 25% taxes of goods imorted into the country with a value of above $90* or so. Will I have to pay taxes for these fans in this manner?

*: if value is declared on the package


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


small question.

My country takes 25% taxes of goods imorted into the country with a value of above $90* or so. Will I have to pay taxes for these fans in this manner?

*: if value is declared on the package


Send a PM to Mort and he should be able to discuss options with you.


----------



## PUNK rock

Sent a PM with the transaction ID


----------



## JCG

Iirc, mort has already stated that he will not risk FTW PC with any legal issues and hence all packages will have actual value stated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Everyone that paid and let me knew has been updated on the list.

Currently the list isn't alphabetical (all the new buyers are down at the bottom) so if you don't see your name, just use CTRL + F to find yourself.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Iirc, mort has already stated that he will not risk FTW PC with any legal issues and hence all packages will have actual value stated.


Meh, thats a bummer!

Hopefully they will still be cheaper than the AP-15 1850's I can get here..


----------



## ehume

One of the lines I have in my sig on another forum is "Good things come to those who wait." It referred to Firefox 1.0, which started its gestation in 2002. I am happy that TT has managed this as well as he has, with real life reaching in to trip him up, just as the roots of dark woods trip up travelers.

So here's to you, Tator Tot. A phantom +1000 reps to you.

. . . and BTW, about those PWM GT's . . .


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14276248*
> One of the lines I have in my sig on another forum is "Good things come to those who wait." It referred to Firefox 1.0, which started its gestation in 2002. I am happy that TT has managed this as well as he has, with real life reaching in to trip him up, just as the roots of dark woods trip up travelers.
> 
> So here's to you, Tator Tot. A phantom +1000 reps to you.
> 
> *. . . and BTW, about those PWM GT's . . .*


I second that, *And this too*


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;14275215*
> Meh, thats a bummer!
> 
> Hopefully they will still be cheaper than the AP-15 1850's I can get here..


Maybe two packages shipped?!?


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14273900*
> Everyone that paid and let me knew has been updated on the list.
> 
> Currently the list isn't alphabetical (all the new buyers are down at the bottom) so if you don't see your name, just use CTRL + F to find yourself.


Are we passing the MOQ number yet ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;14277309*
> Are we passing the MOQ number yet ?


Yep, just waiting for a few payments to roll in


----------



## PepeLapiu

If it's still open on Friday, I MIGHT (maybe, not sure) get an other 10-20 fans.

And yes Tator, thanx for doing this, I do appreciate ..... no really, I do.


----------



## DEEBS808

Paying for mines on friday.thanks Tator


----------



## lawrencendlw

I will be paying for mine soon also. If you are done with everyone else and just waiting on me then go ahead and do it without me. I'd love to get some but I don't want to hold everyone else up waiting on me to pay. I need to get the cash in the bank before I can pay for them. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14277362*
> Yep, just waiting for a few payments to roll in


YESSS !!!!! Finally, the ship for complete model is going to depart guys, better pay soon before Tator close the boarding gate !!!

Also want to thank you for all your trouble Tator, just want you to know we're really appreciate all you've done here !!!!

YAY !


----------



## Tator Tot

I still accept thanks in the form of Guinness.


----------



## lawrencendlw

How about we drink the Guinness in your name? That's the same right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14277802*
> How about we drink the Guinness in your name? That's the same right?












I can support it


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14277764*
> I still accept thanks in the form of Guinness.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14277764*
> I still accept thanks in the form of Guinness.


Guinness ...


----------



## NorxMAL

So, a guinness with a note on it saying "Cheers Tator Tot" would be a nice gesture?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14277098*
> Maybe two packages shipped?!?


Researched it after I posted, it was $36 which was the minimum it has to be under to get under this tax, shipping the fans in two packages wouldnt change anything than the shipping cost unfortunately.
Quote:


> VAT
> When ordering equipment from abroad, you pay VAT at 25%. The fee is calculated on the basis of the total sum of what you buy + shipping. Shipments with a value of less than 200 NOK are duty free. Gift Consignments of less than 1000 NOK and books are both duty-and tax-free.


Could Mort mark the shipment as a gift?


----------



## NorxMAL

No, he can't mark it as a gift. I guess you are from norway? If so, a package sent from a store would not be considered to be a gift at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14253245*
> Hi all,
> 
> It has come to my attention that we will be able to use USPS Priority Mail flat rate padded envelopes to ship up to 4 fans. The fans will be stacked two high by two deep with bubble wrap at the location of the adhesive seal (since there is no protection there). The cost to ship these is $6 in the USA and $15 world wide. Tracking is included free, insurance is available for an additional cost.
> 
> For those who ordered 5-8 fans, we will be willing to split the order into two envelopes. If you ordered 6 fans with the intention of shipping First class but don't want to spend the additional money to ship the two more, FTW PC will be willing to purchase fans from you at cost. Please contact me if that is the case.
> 
> We should start accepting payment for fans in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures of 4 fans in a Priority Mail padded envelope:


So try to solve this with mortimersnerd, if you get packages under 36$ (depending on currency exchange rate) then you are exempt from taxes. And legal.

I hope I can get a similar deal, I even pay extra fees for packaging etc. (I mostly have barebones)


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14279804*
> No, he can't mark it as a gift. I guess you are from norway? If so, a package sent from a store would not be considered to be a gift at all.
> 
> So try to solve this with mortimersnerd, if you get packages under 36$ (depending on currency exchange rate) then you are exempt from taxes. And legal.
> 
> I hope I can get a similar deal, I even pay extra fees for packaging etc. (I mostly have barebones)


to get it under $36, I would have to only have 1 fan in each package, since shipping is included in those $36.

but since 2 packages with 4 fans each is cheaper than 1 large package with 8 fans, I'll contact Motrimersnerd and say that is the way I want them shipped


----------



## NorxMAL

No, if the package contents, excluding the shipping, is under 36$, you don't get tax on both shipping and content value (and that stupid customs fee).

You get 2 fans in each then. Remember, the custom fee is around 100 NOK, and takes the package longer to get to you as well.

Most of my fans is barebone, so depending on the currency exchange, I can get 4 in one package.


----------



## TMallory

So how come its gonna take over 3 months to get 'em?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


So how come its gonna take over 3 months to get 'em?


They have to build them to order.


----------



## Tigerpaws

Hi Tator

Any chance in the future on a group buy on the AP-29 or 30's. Plus these 2150 AP's do they have a pwm capabilities like the AP-29' 30's or 31's? And is the dead line past or is it tomorrow


----------



## x509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14265704*
> Yes, but not all paid for.
> 
> ~70 fans need to be paid for from the total provided right now (meaning, around 30 more or so need to be paid for for the MOQ to be met.)


I don't check this board every day. But today, when I logged in, there was a PM from ... Tator Tot! With the instructions for doing a PayPal payment. Which I did right away and included my personal details in the PM.

So I guess I want to do a *+2* for T T.


----------



## x509

I know that we're going to wait 14 weeks from now (very soon from now) until the fans arrive, so this isn't exactly a burning issue.









What is the process for getting our addresses to Tator Tot, so the fans can be shipped to us?

x509 (now proud owner to be of 4 GTs )


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x509;14289770*
> I know that we're going to wait 14 weeks from now (very soon from now) until the fans arrive, so this isn't exactly a burning issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the process for getting our addresses to Tator Tot, so the fans can be shipped to us?
> 
> x509 (now proud owner to be of 4 GTs )


http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1026106-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-shipping.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws*


Hi Tator

Any chance in the future on a group buy on the AP-29 or 30's. Plus these 2150 AP's do they have a pwm capabilities like the AP-29' 30's or 31's? And is the dead line past or is it tomorrow


AP 29/30/31's are all sold from Scythe. So probably not.

Also; these do *not* h ave PWM function.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x509*


I don't check this board every day. But today, when I logged in, there was a PM from ... Tator Tot! With the instructions for doing a PayPal payment. Which I did right away and included my personal details in the PM.

So I guess I want to do a *+2 *for T T.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *x509*


I know that we're going to wait 14 weeks from now (very soon from now) until the fans arrive, so this isn't exactly a burning issue.









What is the process for getting our addresses to Tator Tot, so the fans can be shipped to us?

x509 (now proud owner to be of 4 GTs )


I'll let everyone know when we have the fans ready for shipment (via PM) and they will place an "order" with FTW PC for the fans. Which is just the cost of shipping. So you'll pay them to ship them to you.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14290171*
> Also; these do *not* have PWM function.


What?








Are you saying the GT 2150's are PWM capable?
In order to be PWM capable, their would have to be a fourth cable: one positive, one ground, one tach, and one PWM signal.

So how can the 2150's be PWM capable with only 3 wires?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


What?








Are you saying the GT 2150's are PWM capable?
In order to be PWM capable, their would have to be a fourth cable: one positive, one ground, one tach, and one PWM signal.

So how can the 2150's be PWM capable with only 3 wires?

















I thought he just said they were NOT PWM capable. Also, they do not need to have 4 wires out the box to be PWM capable. People soldered an extra wire onto the 32mm GT's.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


What?








Are you saying the GT 2150's are PWM capable?
In order to be PWM capable, their would have to be a fourth cable: one positive, one ground, one tach, and one PWM signal.

So how can the 2150's be PWM capable with only 3 wires?

















You can mod the high speed GT's to be PWM, but the "regular" ones do not have the option to even mod.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


AP 29/30/31's are all sold from Scythe. So probably not.

Also; these do *not* h ave PWM function.

. . .


I agree with Tator Tot re- the 2150 rpm GT's. They are part of the original GT line, the PCB of which has only three solder positions. Based on what we have found with the AP-29, AP-30 and AP-31, OTOH, we will have to wait and see if we can convert bare bones GT's to 3-wire GT's.

As noted below, the GT's for highspeed operation (AP-29, AP-30 and AP-31) have four solder nubs, and can be converted to PWM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


I thought he just said they were NOT PWM capable. Also, they do not need to have 4 wires out the box to be PWM capable. People soldered an extra wire onto the 32mm GT's.


Yes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


You can mod the high speed GT's to be PWM, but the "regular" ones do not have the option to even mod.


My tutorial is kind of after-the-fact, though. Someone should make a better one.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


Researched it after I posted, it was $36 which was the minimum it has to be under to get under this tax, shipping the fans in two packages wouldnt change anything than the shipping cost unfortunately.

Could Mort mark the shipment as a gift?










We won't be marking these as gifts. However, I'll be happy to assist you guys in legally avoiding taxes through multiple shipments. The thought of more customs forms isn't exactly appealing though.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


We won't be marking these as gifts. However, I'll be happy to assist you guys in legally avoiding taxes through multiple shipments. The thought of more customs forms isn't exactly appealing though.


the cost of shipping additional packages is higher than the cost of the tax it would cost for importing them (for me atleast)

Ive come to a calculation that it would cost me $20 per fan in the end when it is delivered.









it is still 3$ cheaper than GT 1850's here though.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


the cost of shipping additional packages is higher than the cost of the tax it would cost for importing them (for me atleast)

Ive come to a calculation that it would cost me $20 per fan in the end when it is delivered.









it is still 3$ cheaper than GT 1850's here though.


well, thats not all bad, considering that websites like frozen cpu sells GT between $20-$25 + shipping.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I agree with Tator Tot re- the 2150 rpm GT's. Based on what we have found with the AP-29, AP-30 and AP-31, OTOH, we will have to wait and see if we can convert bare bones GT's to 3-wire GT's.


I don't think the complete fans would cost $4 more(44.4%) than the barebones ones when the only difference is a wire, solder, and a little bit of time. But if you can add a wire for the tachometer, then ill feel ripped off.


----------



## stren

Holy moly $20K in fans. Props to tater tot and ftw for putting this together!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I don't think the complete fans would cost $4 more(44.4%) than the barebones ones when the only difference is a wire, solder, and a little bit of time. But if you can add a wire for the tachometer, then ill feel ripped off.


Well, you shouldn't feel ripped off, because they had the two options available at the beginning of the group buy. Maybe you didn't see the thread on time *just like I didn't*. Me personally, I rather pay the extra $4 and get a proper built fan to put inside of my system. But we all have different ways of seeing things. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I don't think the complete fans would cost $4 more(44.4%) than the barebones ones when the only difference is a wire, solder, and a little bit of time. But if you can add a wire for the tachometer, then ill feel ripped off.


And if you try to add a wire to a circuit that does not exist, are you going to feel better? Companies are not wasting their time adding components you don't pay for now a days. Plus no one was unaware of the fans costs, so I'm trying to figure out why you're crying about prices.


----------



## nawon72

I was just speculating based on what ehume said.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I was just speculating based on what ehume said.


OK, I can understand that discussion. AFAIK, since these are being ordered and built specifically for our group buy, its highly unlikely to have the RPM signal circuit in the motor IMO. If it's there, then it would be a bonus for bare bone owners, but just like nicolasl46 said, I prefer to order a proper, full spec fan over a bare bone.


----------



## Tator Tot

I was told that the RPM Sense for the Tachomoeter is missing. So IF you soldered the wire into place; then you would get a reading of 0 RPM or 9999 RPM depending on how your fan controller/Motherboard work.

Essentially a dead signal that won't report a correct value.


----------



## Ceadderman

Oooooh I wanz 9999rpm, could you make minz 9999rpm Tot. That would be so kewlz. Danke.









~Ceadder


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oooooh I wanz 9999rpm, could you make minz 9999rpm Tot. That would be so kewlz. Danke.









~Ceadder










That ain't no "Gentle Typhoon" at 9999RPM, that a full blown "Tornado"


----------



## Tator Tot

I think 9999 RPM is pretty gentle still









Ordering closed on all fans. We've met the MOQ and I'm waiting for the last few guys to send in their money. 
After that point; I'll place the order (ETA, Friday.)


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think 9999 RPM is pretty gentle still









Ordering closed on all fans. We've met the MOQ and I'm waiting for the last few guys to send in their money. 
After that point; I'll place the order (ETA, Friday.)


Awesome!

Only 3 months to go!


----------



## Tator Tot

I could tell the boats to sail around the globe first? Get you some nice aged fans


----------



## Norlig

Nøøøøøøø


----------



## Glancey

The older the better, adds to the flavour.

Edit: Nevermind, thought I was in the vintage cognac group buy thread.


----------



## nicolasl46

Finally, I can't wait to get rid of my AP-31s


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14297317*
> Finally, I can't wait to get rid of my AP-31s


You could always make up some cables with resistors or diodes and run them on 5v or 7v


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14295545*
> Oooooh I wanz 9999rpm, could you make minz 9999rpm Tot. That would be so kewlz. Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Wonder how high the CFM and sound would be


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14298134*
> Wonder how high the CFM and sound would be


You could calculate the Curve between an AP-13 vs AP-31 and then figure the RPM difference in.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14295435*
> I was told that the RPM Sense for the Tachomoeter is missing. So IF you soldered the wire into place; then you would get a reading of 0 RPM or 9999 RPM depending on how your fan controller/Motherboard work.
> 
> Essentially a dead signal that won't report a correct value.


Its over 9000!!!!! (sorry couldn't resist that one







)

anyway finally payed on mine


----------



## phillywood

I can't wait to get rid of these ultra kaze 3000rpm fans, although they have served me well. These Typhoons should fit nicely on my new Rx360. Thanks again Tot.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14297375*
> You could always make up some cables with resistors or diodes and run them on 5v or 7v


I have a fan controller, but they make a whining noise even at low RPMs.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;14293306*
> the cost of shipping additional packages is higher than the cost of the tax it would cost for importing them (for me atleast)
> 
> Ive come to a calculation that it would cost me $20 per fan in the end when it is delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is still 3$ cheaper than GT 1850's here though.


Lol, Its the same with mine. Singapore GST (Same as the VAT) aint cheap. thus I scaled down my order from 22 to 19.
The GT AP-15s at my side is completely EOL-ed for no reason. lol. and with shipping. its around 7-9SGD cheaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14295906*
> I think 9999 RPM is pretty gentle still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering closed on all fans. We've met the MOQ and I'm waiting for the last few guys to send in their money.
> After that point; I'll place the order (ETA, Friday.)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14298971*
> I have a fan controller, but they make a whining noise even at low RPMs.


Which controller?


----------



## Mackem

Shame I missed out on this; I only wanted 3/4 as well.


----------



## Zorginator

Any chance you guys fancy holding out for a week until my pay day? I wanted to add a couple of fans... No? Really? Ah well.

I've been keeping quiet but kudos to Tater for organising this. I personally know how life can give you a kick in the teeth sometimes, so well done on getting this done.
Sorry some people can be asses when they don't understand what volunteering means.

I'd love to get out of more taxes, but am I wrong in thinking that multiple shipments are just going to cost more...?
Not to mention that it's not going to help FTW if everyone and their cat has a specific delivery instruction to avoid a few bucks.

Finally if anyone in the UK fancies combining shipping me and a couple others from Bristol are doing a little group shipment. Feel free to drop me a PM and we can see what can be done


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Which controller?


I have this cheap Logisys FP201BK (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998032) in which one of the channels already died on me LOL I need to invest in something with more than 12W per channel.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think 9999 RPM is pretty gentle still









Ordering closed on all fans. We've met the MOQ and I'm waiting for the last few guys to send in their money. 
After that point; I'll place the order (ETA, Friday.)


Can i still send in the money for one more fan or is it too late now?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


I have this cheap Logisys FP201BK (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998032) in which one of the channels already died on me LOL I need to invest in something with more than 12W per channel.


That's probably why.

Next time, look to some of the Lamptron FC2, FC5v2, FC6, FV8, or FC9; they use PWM to control the fans (Without the need of a PWM cable) and it works out really well. It eliminates the click from many fans because it pulses 12v signal to them instead of lowering the voltage.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14301096*
> That's probably why.
> 
> Next time, look to some of the Lamptron FC2, FC5v2, FC6, FV8, or FC9; they use PWM to control the fans (Without the need of a PWM cable) and it works out really well. It eliminates the click from many fans because it pulses 12v signal to them instead of lowering the voltage.


What about the Lamptron Touch? TPU gave it a good review.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


What about the Lamptron Touch? TPU gave it a good review.


Oh yeah, the "FC7"








I forgot about it.

Great controller as well


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Well, you shouldn't feel ripped off, because they had the two options available at the beginning of the group buy. Maybe you didn't see the thread on time *just like I didn't*. Me personally, I rather pay the extra $4 and get a proper built fan to put inside of my system. But we all have different ways of seeing things. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.


Because I did not believe we could upgrade, I bought two of each: two barebones to have for testing soon, two complete to have automatic rpm reporting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


And if you try to add a wire to a circuit that does not exist, are you going to feel better? Companies are not wasting their time adding components you don't pay for now a days. Plus no one was unaware of the fans costs, so I'm trying to figure out why you're crying about prices.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I was just speculating based on what ehume said.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


OK, I can understand that discussion. AFAIK, since these are being ordered and built specifically for our group buy, its highly unlikely to have the RPM signal circuit in the motor IMO. If it's there, then it would be a bonus for bare bone owners, but just like nicolasl46 said, I prefer to order a proper, full spec fan over a bare bone.


We'll see how special our group buy really is. After all, Scythe buys fans in big lots, probably bigger than ours. Those voltage-regulated highspeed GT's have operable PWM circuits on them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I was told that the RPM Sense for the Tachomoeter is missing. So IF you soldered the wire into place; then you would get a reading of 0 RPM or 9999 RPM depending on how your fan controller/Motherboard work.

Essentially a dead signal that won't report a correct value.


Agree. But I'm getting the feeling that what will be missing is the third wire. It may be that building more than one PCB is not cost effective. If there are three nubs, I'm doing a mod and seeing if I can get an rpm signal.

Heck. I have several 2-wire fans from various builders and vendors. I'm going to see if they're moddable.

BTW - for those of you with AP-31's, you can mod them for PWM. That way you can get power from your psu and control them with your mb. See my sig.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You could calculate the Curve between an AP-13 vs AP-31 and then figure the RPM difference in.


The AP 31's have 7 blades and the AP 13's have 9 blades (but you probably knew that already)

so a AP 31 at AP 13 speeds would yield less CFM than a stock AP 13


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Agree. But I'm getting the feeling that what will be missing is the third wire. It may be that building more than one PCB is not cost effective. If there are three nubs, I'm doing a mod and seeing if I can get an rpm signal.


Well you need an extra IC on the PCB as well as a the third wire (and pin attached to it) to have a full tachometer. So they may have just left off the IC while using the same PCB (as it doesn't effect voltage/amperage input.)


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's probably why.

Next time, look to some of the Lamptron FC2, FC5v2, FC6, FV8, or FC9; they use PWM to control the fans (Without the need of a PWM cable) and it works out really well. It eliminates the click from many fans because it pulses 12v signal to them instead of lowering the voltage.


Yeah, I'll keep those in mind once I get some money


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Yeah, I'll keep those in mind once I get some money










Sunbeamtech RheoSmart fan controllers also have PWM input control with 30 watts per channel circuitry.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Sunbeamtech RheoSmart fan controllers also have PWM input control with 30 watts per channel circuitry.


Not really the same thing.
The Rheosmart uses the PWM signal from a given mobo PWM header to control the undelvoltage to the fans.
While the Lamptrons, I believe, do not use the PWM signal from the mobo. Maybe they pulsate the current to the fans instead of undervolting, but there are no PWM input built into any of the Lamptrons I've ever seen.


----------



## Buska103

What is the current status of the barebones 2150s?

Haven't been following this thread for about 3 weeks now...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


What about the Lamptron Touch? TPU gave it a good review.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh yeah, the "FC7"








I forgot about it.

Great controller as well










I have that controller. I love it. I plan on getting a second one for my next build


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


What is the current status of the barebones 2150s?

Haven't been following this thread for about 3 weeks now...


They were already ordered around the time you stopped following this thread, so expect another 2 months til you get them.


----------



## piniko

Woozie! Can't wait to get the fans









Thanks Tator and everyone who make this happen.


----------



## nawon72

I sent the payment for the extra fan.


----------



## Flying Donkey

lol 18 hours late


----------



## g.androider

Glad already send the payment... just can't wait to see them delivered...


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I hope 8 fans is enough... should have ordered 4 more for kicks... . lol.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*


I hope 8 fans is enough... should have ordered 4 more for kicks... . lol.


I feel the exact same


----------



## ehume

I tried modding a couple of fans - added a third wire to try to get an rpm-reporting line. Results here (56k warning).


----------



## x509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14289938*
> http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1026106-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-shipping.html


Thank you


----------



## Norlig

did the fans get ordered on Friday, or will they on monday?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;14329142*
> did the fans get ordered on Friday, or will they on monday?


Order placed, need to hammer in the details. So monday at the earliest. Friday at the latest (need to schedule up and call and get everything checked off.)


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Order placed


Nice!







Thanks Tator!


----------



## muddocktor

That's great to hear, Tator.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Well, it looks like I should start figuring out the shipping calculations for everyone. This week, I'll be looking into the cost of shipping including Paypal fees and box/packing fees. I haven't determined if I'll do some sort of crazy product where you add the cost for the box, the label, packaging, etc or if I'll just average it overall. Obviously we don't want to lose money on this but we aren't looking to profit either. Sadly, we are a few thousand short on the next tier in Paypal for this month, trying to reach that so the processing fees are less for everyone.

We'll look to start accepting payments August 1st when we get the next tier in PP pricing.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Obviously we don't want to lose money on this but we are *not* looking to profit either.


I hope that was a typo


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Well, it looks like I should start figuring out the shipping calculations for everyone. This week, I'll be looking into the cost of shipping including Paypal fees and box/packing fees. I haven't determined if I'll do some sort of crazy product where you add the cost for the box, the label, packaging, etc or if I'll just average it overall. Obviously we don't want to lose money on this but we are looking to profit either. Sadly, we are a few thousand short on the next tier in Paypal for this month, trying to reach that so the processing fees are less for everyone.

We'll look to start accepting payments August 1st when we get the next tier in PP pricing.


If the items get shipped USPS, then the box and packing should be free right? They provide free boxes and envelopes for priority shipping.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


I hope that was a typo


I forgot a contraction!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


If the items get shipped USPS, then the box and packing should be free right? They provide free boxes and envelopes for priority shipping.










Unless you want your fans to rattle around inside the box... Also, labels and toner are not free.

Depending on the boxes we use (for non USPS Flat Rate), it should be around $.30-.40 per order include label. Labels are $.05-.10 for USPS, free for Fedex. Though like I said, I'm not sure if we'll just have a ~$.75 processing fee for the box and Paypal fee +2.5% for the transaction cost. Or if I'll set it up so you choose each individually.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

If we purchase something for FTW PC...can we include that in the packaging? Would that help?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


If we purchase something for FTW PC...can we include that in the packaging? Would that help?


I'd be willing to wave any processing fee if another product is purchased with the fans. Though one foot of Paracord won't count.









I'll work out the details with Adam and Tator Tot this week and post them in the shipping thread. We want to keep this as painless as possible.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


If we purchase something for FTW PC...can we include that in the packaging? Would that help?


This would be cool. I was thinking about getting some sleeving.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


This would be cool. I was thinking about getting some sleeving.


Sleeving should be easy to coil and set on top of the fans. I'll look into what can fit in the boxes, in addition to fans, this week.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I forgot a contraction!









Unless you want your fans to rattle around inside the box... Also, labels and toner are not free.

Depending on the boxes we use (for non USPS Flat Rate), it should be around $.30-.40 per order include label. Labels are $.05-.10 for USPS, free for Fedex. Though like I said, I'm not sure if we'll just have a ~$.75 processing fee for the box and Paypal fee +2.5% for the transaction cost. Or if I'll set it up so you choose each individually.



That sounds fair to me









But I wouldn't mind if you used old newspapers or recycled paper







Thanks again for helping the OCN community with this group buy.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Whatever works better for you guys mort, i'm planning on getting some sleeving and if it helps yall out on the shipping process then i'll PM one of yall to get my sleeving and fans organized in the same shipment.


----------



## mav2000

That sounds good...I think I will order some sleeving as well.


----------



## DEEBS808

I too am thinking about getting sleeving would be sweet to just make one order and get it all in one package.Can't wait.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;14334334*
> That sounds fair to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't mind if you used old newspapers or recycled paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for helping the OCN community with this group buy.


I'll see if we can find an easy source for old news papers. The stuff we currently use (recycled news print) is cheap so its hardly worth driving around and picking out of recycle bins given the volume we use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14334358*
> Whatever works better for you guys mort, i'm planning on getting some sleeving and if it helps yall out on the shipping process then i'll PM one of yall to get my sleeving and fans organized in the same shipment.


_In theory_, you should be able to add the dummy product (fans) to the cart and then any additional product and the cart system will accurately calculate shipping. The only thing we can't do is calculate shipping by volume so that'll require your judgement of what can fit inside a given box. We can provide guidance for USPS boxes and for Fedex shipping we'll be able to fit any size order in a box (we have lots of different boxes).

Also, we are currently working with UPS to secure cheaper rates so that will be an option for domestic shipments. Rates should be starting around $6.50 for UPS Ground.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14334417*
> I'll see if we can find an easy source for old news papers. The stuff we currently use (recycled news print) is cheap so its hardly worth driving around and picking out of recycle bins given the volume we use.
> 
> _In theory_, you should be able to add the dummy product (fans) to the cart and then any additional product and the cart system will accurately calculate shipping. The only thing we can't do is calculate shipping by volume so that'll require your judgement of what can fit inside a given box. We can provide guidance for USPS boxes and for Fedex shipping we'll be able to fit any size order in a box (we have lots of different boxes).
> 
> Also, we are currently working with UPS to secure cheaper rates so that will be an option for domestic shipments. *Rates should be starting around $6.50 for UPS Ground.*


That sounds fair.

Any chance of having fans shipped via Priority Mail for domesic shipments as well? I believe the pricing should be a little bit less than UPS ground and faster as well. I calculated estimated rates online using USPS Priority and for 2 fans it should come out to around $5.87.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;14334446*
> That sounds fair.
> 
> Any chance of having fans shipped via Priority Mail for domesic shipments as well? I believe the pricing should be a little bit less than UPS ground and faster as well. I calculated estimated rates online using USPS Priority and for 2 fans it should come out to around $5.87.


Yes, that will be an option, though I'm not confident in their estimate that the fans will be 200g each and the total package weight will be 15oz or less. If it's 16oz+, the cost is $10.20. If someone has this fan and would be able to weigh it, that would be helpful.


----------



## morencyam

I would also be interested in combining my fan order with a sleeve order, enough to sleeve an entire psu (corsair ax850), and the fan cables as well


----------



## musashin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14335182*
> I would also be interested in combining my fan order with a sleeve order, enough to sleeve an entire psu (corsair ax850), and the fan cables as well


Same here, if possible. Just keep us posted, as I'm sure you already would


----------



## mortimersnerd

How many people ordered either 1, 2, or 5 fans and will want First Class Intl shipping? We are looking at not offering First Class Intl since we will have to go to the PO and manually fill out customs forms (a major pain). How many people would this affect, if it isn't many we can handle them but I don't want to spend the day at the PO filling out customs forms.

If you are looking at getting 3, 4, or 6-8 fans, single or double shipments of USPS Priority Padded envelopes will be equal or better cost and include tracking.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I shouldn't have asked to package my sleeves with it...did this cause you guys more grief?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14394344*
> I shouldn't have asked to package my sleeves with it...did this cause you guys more grief?


That will not be a problem at all. Once we start accepting payments for the shipping, just add the products you want to your cart with the fans and we'll be able to fulfill the order just as easy as any other one. Honestly, it is easier than having us do multiple shipments and having to print extra labels and packing lists.

However, sitting at the PO filling out customs forms will cause grief.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14394385*
> That will not be a problem at all. Once we start accepting payments for the shipping, just add the products you want to your cart with the fans and we'll be able to fulfill the order just as easy as any other one. Honestly, it is easier than having us do multiple shipments and having to print extra labels and packing lists.
> 
> However, sitting at the PO filling out customs forms will cause grief.


I might buy some fan grills...do you think they'll fit inside a large flat rate USPS box with 26 fans already inside?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


How many people ordered either 1, 2, or 5 fans and will want First Class Intl shipping? We are looking at not offering First Class Intl since we will have to go to the PO and manually fill out customs forms (a major pain). How many people would this affect, if it isn't many we can handle them but I don't want to spend the day at the PO filling out customs forms.

If you are looking at getting 3, 4, or 6-8 fans, single or double shipments of USPS Priority Padded envelopes will be equal or better cost and include tracking.


I just experienced some pain in the rear with my local customs, so i'll be shipping my fans to the US with USPS priority, even if i'm an international orderer (forwarders ftw).


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


I might buy some fan grills...do you think they'll fit inside a large flat rate USPS box with 26 fans already inside?


Yes, fan grills should be very easy to pack with fans since they are the same size.

I should also mention - we (FTW PC) is currently $77 short of the next tier in Paypal merchant pricing. If you are looking to make an order, now would be a great time and your fellow members would be grateful (PP fees are rolled into the cost of shipping).


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yes, fan grills should be very easy to pack with fans since they are the same size.

I should also mention - we (FTW PC) is currently $77 short of the next tier in Paypal merchant pricing. If you are looking to make an order, now would be a great time and your fellow members would be grateful (PP fees are rolled into the cost of shipping).


It would mean that everyone would have to spend about $0.50 or half the group spend an extra $1 (sleeving or something else) for that to happen.

Do you guys happen to have any super cheap 4+4/8pin CPU power extensions? Or even 6-32 x 2.25" screws (for 25mm fans with 25mm shrouds)?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


It would mean that everyone would have to spend about $0.50 or half the group spend an extra $1 (sleeving or something else) for that to happen.

Do you guys happen to have any super cheap 4+4/8pin CPU power extensions? Or even 6-32 x 2.25" screws (for 25mm fans with 25mm shrouds)?


I'm referring to an order placed today - I have to get the application in today. If we don't meet the requirement in about two hours I'll just "buy" something from the company with my personal PP account. The savings on PP fees over a month is more than $77...

We are currently working on sourcing extensions and connectors. We can sell plain (unsleeved) 24pin extensions for $4.99 but we don't have anything pre-made for 8pin so that would have to be made by hand.

The largest 6-32 screw we have is 1.25". If there is a demand, we can see about getting another size.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


How many people ordered either 1, 2, or 5 fans and will want First Class Intl shipping? We are looking at not offering First Class Intl since we will have to go to the PO and manually fill out customs forms (a major pain). How many people would this affect, if it isn't many we can handle them but I don't want to spend the day at the PO filling out customs forms.

If you are looking at getting 3, 4, or 6-8 fans, single or double shipments of USPS Priority Padded envelopes will be equal or better cost and include tracking.


Hi,

I've ordered 6 fans. How much would it cost to send them to Spain in priority padded envelopes? The website says $13.25*2=26.5, that would be great


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloppy007*


Hi,

I've ordered 6 fans. How much would it cost to send them to Spain in priority padded envelopes? The website says $13.25*2=26.5, that would be great










It will be $13.95 * 1.025 for processing fees. So $28.60 total.


----------



## AliceInChains

any updates about the 2150 fans? anyone know when they will be in for shipping? I havent been to this thread for a while. Hope I didnt miss anything.

edit: does anyone know if these fans are coming in a plastic packaging like the 1850's do? or just bare fans?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


any updates about the 2150 fans? anyone know when they will be in for shipping? I havent been to this thread for a while. Hope I didnt miss anything.

edit: does anyone know if these fans are coming in a plastic packaging like the 1850's do? or just bare fans?


OEM units, so bear packaging.

No official word on a shipping date yet.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


OEM units, so bear packaging.

No official word on a shipping date yet.


Ok, thanks for the update tator. I still cant wait for these to get here. Im going to sell off my 1850's when they do. I can also get rid of my loud blade masters.(which are great fans btw, just loud)


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14405051*
> It will be $13.95 * 1.025 for processing fees. So $28.60 total.


Awesome. Thanks Eric.


----------



## mtcn77

Can I still buy any and what about international shipping? Thanks, I respect the effort.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


OEM units, so bear packaging.

No official word on a shipping date yet.


Did you order the complete fans yet, or are you sending in the order Monday?


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Can I still buy any and what about international shipping? Thanks, I respect the effort.


Ordering closed. Check first post.


----------



## phillywood

I ordered 30 fans. What do you think shipping to Maryland (US) would be.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillywood*


I ordered 30 fans. What do you think shipping to Maryland (US) would be.


You should ask about shipping here.


----------



## phillywood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


You should ask about shipping here.


Thanks man







.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Do we have any update on the first batch arrival time?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*


Do we have any update on the first batch arrival time?


Not yet, they order has been placed; but no more info available.


----------



## audioxbliss

Will we be able to change our shipping address on these? I'm going to be moving in about a month and will likely need to get it shipped to me at my new address rather than my current one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;14429090*
> Will we be able to change our shipping address on these? I'm going to be moving in about a month and will likely need to get it shipped to me at my new address rather than my current one.


Yes, your payment address does not need to match the shipping address.


----------



## esproductions

Are refunds available? Or transfer of order to another person?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14433270*
> Are refunds available? Or transfer of order to another person?


FTW PC would be willing to buy fans off members at cost if they are looking to sell. You could effectively transfer these to another person by paying for shipping to a different address but the shipping payment will have to be verified by you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14433270*
> Are refunds available? Or transfer of order to another person?


As of right now, no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14436082*
> FTW PC would be willing to buy fans off members at cost if they are looking to sell. You could effectively transfer these to another person by paying for shipping to a different address but the shipping payment will have to be verified by you.


On the other hand, as you see from Eric; if you wanted to work out a deal with another OCN member where they pay you cost of fans + shipping and you order on FTW PC to have it shipped to them, then they can allow for it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14436082*
> FTW PC would be willing to buy fans off members at cost if they are looking to sell. You could effectively transfer these to another person by paying for shipping to a different address but the shipping payment will have to be verified by you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14436793*
> As of right now, no.
> 
> On the other hand, as you see from Eric; if you wanted to work out a deal with another OCN member where they pay you cost of fans + shipping and you order on FTW PC to have it shipped to them, then they can allow for it.


Wait, so is FTW PC willing to buy back my fans or not? Conflicting comments here










If anyone wants to take over my order of 4 fans, let me know! I paid $36, didn't pay shipping yet!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14442358*
> Wait, so is FTW PC willing to buy back my fans or not? Conflicting comments here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to take over my order of 4 fans, let me know! I paid $36, didn't pay shipping yet!


If someone wants to buy your order off of you, that's fine. You just need to contact myself and FTW PC about it. So we can edit the list appropriately.


----------



## Elganja

i would love to get my hands on 7 of the complete ones... if anyone is bailing out on their order PM me


----------



## Buska103

Hm.

Let's say person 1 ordered seven fans, and person 2 ordered four fans, which he wants to sell/refund/whatever. Can person 1 buy two fans off of person 2, and can FTW-PC combine the shipping cost of person 1's seven fans and person 2's two sold fans?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103;14461500*
> Hm.
> 
> Let's say person 1 ordered seven fans, and person 2 ordered four fans, which he wants to sell/refund/whatever. Can person 1 buy two fans off of person 2, and can FTW-PC combine the shipping cost of person 1's seven fans and person 2's two sold fans?


It would be the same as a group shipment, both owners of fans would have to confirm the order number and their count of fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

As Mort said; they'd just have to get it arranged.

I would like if such members sent a PM to me so I can alter the list to reflect the changes. That way it's easier on FTW PC, so they can just double check with the list to see who's getting what.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14464231*
> As Mort said; they'd just have to get it arranged.
> 
> I would like if such members sent a PM to me so I can alter the list to reflect the changes. That way it's easier on FTW PC, so they can just double check with the list to see who's getting what.


If the list were updated for any sales of fans, that would make my life much simpler. We would like to be as accommodating as possible but are shipping 200+ packages so simplicity is key.


----------



## Buska103

Hm.

Side note, when were the barebones fans ordered? How long approximately until they reach FTW-PC and then the consumer?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103;14466077*
> Hm.
> 
> Side note, when were the barebones fans ordered? How long approximately until they reach FTW-PC and then the consumer?


Processing on our end will be 2-3 business days. We won't ship them out the same day we receive the shipment so orders will start going out the next day, probably by order number (shipping payment). Our paying customers have priority over this shipment but we will look to get it out as quick as possible.


----------



## Tator Tot

Barebones were ordered a few weeks ago. The OP will be updated when we have an ETA on the date that FTW PC gets them.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14466509*
> Barebones were ordered a few weeks ago. The OP will be updated when we have an ETA on the date that FTW PC gets them.


Did the complete fans get ordered yet? I'm waiting anxiously for them, as they are my first 2000RPM+ fans:drool:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;14468824*
> Did the complete fans get ordered yet? I'm waiting anxiously for them, as they are my first 2000RPM+ fans:drool:


Yes.


----------



## Zorginator

Hey Tator,

Any idea if the complete models will be shipping from FTW this side of December? Not being sarcastic, just wanted to know as I'll be moving around around mid Dec.

Cheers mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zorginator*


Hey Tator,

Any idea if the complete models will be shipping from FTW this side of December? Not being sarcastic, just wanted to know as I'll be moving around around mid Dec.

Cheers mate, keep up the good work










No official date yet. You don't have to order if you're in a mid-move. 
You can always wait a few weeks.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Just wanted to drop a line and say thanks to all the people that have been working on making this happen and getting everything organized. I can imagine this would be a nightmare of sorts with all these people and all these orders and this going there and trades going here, etc etc.

Just wanted to let you know that I appreciate everything that anyone has done that is a part of this. It's a big endeavor and I'm glad I am able to be a part of a group that is able to make this happen. I can imagine how frustrating this has been at times - just by reading this thread. I have kept up with it and read every page, but I've been somewhat of a silent partner, as it were. Mostly because I don't think I could handle all the entitled people very well. However, I digress.

TL;DR

Thanks for making this happen and a big shoutout to tator for all the work he's been doing.


----------



## knoxy_14

is there any plan on doing another group buy?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


is there any plan on doing another group buy?


I hope you have the good sense to DUCK! I imagine that TT is throwing clumps of hair at you - the clumps he pulled out dealing with this group buy.


----------



## Tator Tot

There's no plans in the immediate future to do another group buy like this as it took 2 months to get it turned around.

More so since, in 2012, these fans will no longer be made.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


There's no plans in the immediate future to do another group buy like this as it took 2 months to get it turned around.

More so since, in 2012, these fans will no longer be made.


I wish I could afford to just buy a batch of PWM 2150's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I wish I could afford to just buy a batch of PWM 2150's.


They'd be rather expensive. I think around $16 a fan when ordering 720 of them.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14525907*
> I wish I could afford to just buy a batch of PWM 2150's.


If you do, let me know. I would buy like 8 of them. PWM FTW.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14525965*
> They'd be rather expensive. I think around $16 a fan when ordering 720 of them.


What's $11,520 between friends?

And then there's the pins and plugs. I wonder who does the pins and plugs for Scythe. Nidec, at the factory? A contractor just outside the factory? A contractor in Japan?

If I were running Scythe I'd have the AP-14, the 2150 and the AP-29 all wired for PWM.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14526619*
> What's $11,520 between friends?
> 
> And then there's the pins and plugs. I wonder who does the pins and plugs for Scythe. Nidec, at the factory? A contractor just outside the factory? A contractor in Japan?
> 
> If I were running Scythe I'd have the AP-14, the 2150 and the AP-29 all wired for PWM.


Nidec does them; but they order from Molex (Because of patent/legal issues.)


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14525806*
> There's no plans in the immediate future to do another group buy like this as it took 2 months to get it turned around.
> 
> More so since, in 2012, these fans will no longer be made.










*ducks from the incoming fallout*









soooo.... I guess we all need to convince Tator to do one last group buy starting on October 1st - payments due by Oct 21 - and the order placed by the 24th..... One last huzzah for the OCN GT2150 Fan Club


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;14526775*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ducks from the incoming fallout*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo.... I guess we all need to convince Tator to do one last group buy starting on October 1st - payments due by Oct 21 - and the order placed by the 24th..... One last huzzah for the OCN GT2150 Fan Club


....


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14526993*
> ....


lol - You know we love ya Tator Tot







Regardless I do want to repeat what has been said many times. Thank You for the hard work and time you put into the group buy


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I've been waiting like 2 months and paid weeks ago. When are we getting these fans? This has to be the worst service ever. Will I even get any fans? I'm so kidding! Another many thanks Tator for your efforts!


----------



## Tator Tot

As long as I don't have to do it for a bit more, I'm glad that you all enjoyed it.

Requests for more group buys will be met with massive spud based, aerial bombardments.


----------



## iamwardicus

lol, not really "more"... I'd ask for just one... in October.... for the barebones only... *if* we'd guarantee the minimum order...

as for the bombardments.... I'll pull out the ninja swords, slice 'em up thin, and make potato chips


----------



## surajspai

another GO in october?how about GT-15 models?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surajspai;14529180*
> another GO in october?how about GT-15 models?


GT AP-15s are available. No need for group buy.


----------



## Zorginator

Lol, after the hassle and insults Tater suffered in this thread I'm not surprised he wants to get it over and done with. I'm sure if you ask nicely you could get contact details and organise a similar group buy with this or another board, seeing as you're already suggesting you'd gather orders...?


----------



## Tator Tot

It's more of just, what's coming up in the future that I have to do.

I wouldn't nearly have the time for it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's more of just, what's coming up in the future that I have to do.

I wouldn't nearly have the time for it.


If people are really interested in doing another one, might we have a couple managers of it instead of just one guy? Not meant as a slight in any form for fashion. But if there were three people handling this, it would be easier on the nerves of one person.

I am aware of the "too many cooks" reference but in this instance I can't see how 3 handling 720 orders would be a mistake. It's good redundancy that I'm looking at.









*Also...I'm considering a transferral of 2 fans but I need a 3rd so if anyone has one extra they could transfer lemme know. Shipping to me from FTW is reasonable but we gotta get this figured out soon. If I can't get three total, I won't be able to do the two since these are going to go on a 360 Radiator.*

Thanks Tot, you da man...er ah... Spud!









~Ceadder


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


If people are really interested in doing another one, might we have a couple managers of it instead of just one guy? Not meant as a slight in any form for fashion. But if there were three people handling this, it would be easier on the nerves of one person.

I am aware of the "too many cooks" reference but in this instance I can't see how 3 handling 720 orders would be a mistake. It's good redundancy that I'm looking at.









*Also...I'm considering a transferral of 2 fans but I need a 3rd so if anyone has one extra they could transfer lemme know. Shipping to me from FTW is reasonable but we gotta get this figured out soon. If I can't get three total, I won't be able to do the two since these are going to go on a 360 Radiator.*

Thanks Tot, you da man...er ah... Spud!









~Ceadder










I think ill have some extra.Ill let you know or let me know.Thanks


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator;14529709*
> Lol, after the hassle and insults Tater suffered in this thread I'm not surprised he wants to get it over and some with. I'm sure if you ask nicely you could get contact details and organise a similar group buy with this or another board, seeing as you're already suggesting you'd gather orders...?


I was just playing around with Tator - I would like another opportunity to get a few more of these just because of the insane good price on them, however the AP-15 is a fine fan as well and I would gladly use them for anything more than the 2x 120.2 radiators I'm planning on anyways.

If we did get another one together sometime, awesome, if not, I'm just *very* happy we got this opportunity together for them. I cannot say it enough, or loud enough - Many Thanks to Tator for the time & effort put into this group buy.


----------



## surajspai

well,they cost more than what the GO purchased the 2150s for.and international shipping is a pita too.ok,never mind the gt-15. will there be another GO for any such scythe GT fans?


----------



## mortimersnerd

FTW PC may be willing to help facilitate another group order in the future if the shipping goes well for this order.


----------



## chiehkai

I'd really want to pick up a few of these for my H80... should have noticed this thread earlier


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiehkai;14566477*
> I'd really want to pick up a few of these for my H80... should have noticed this thread earlier


^ FTWPC said they will be selling any fans that people may not want anymore. There are also other users that are backing out of their orders, so you can "buy" their fans from them. You'd have to talk to the selling member, Tator, and mort to sort it out though.


----------



## chiehkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14567339*
> ^ FTWPC said they will be selling any fans that people may not want anymore. There are also other users that are backing out of their orders, so you can "buy" their fans from them. You'd have to talk to the selling member, Tator, and mort to sort it out though.


Thanks for the info Kokin









If anyone's going to back out their order please PM me, I'm really interested in getting these fans!


----------



## x509

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*


lol - You know we love ya Tator Tot







Regardless I do want to repeat what has been said many times. Thank You for the hard work and time you put into the group buy










As the saying goes, "No good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## Buska103

I would assume that there is a month until FTW-PC gets the barebones fans?


----------



## DEEBS808

How long till the completes?need atleast an estimated time.I am almost finised with my build but need fans for my rads and exhaust.Weeks,months?ill order other fans if it will be awhile.Thanks


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14597113*
> How long till the completes?need atleast an estimated time.I am almost finised with my build but need fans for my rads and exhaust.Weeks,months?ill order other fans if it will be awhile.Thanks


Since they were just ordered, expect them around December/Jan. Get some cheap Yate Loons in the mean time.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14598122*
> Since they were just ordered, expect them around December/Jan. Get some cheap Yate Loons in the mean time.


If you've never tried Yate Loons you'll find that they're some of the best fans you'll ever buy. At *any* price. The only complaint I've heard about them is the closed corners. At least on the black ones. I haven't tried their l.e.d. models and can't tell from the pics I've seen whether the corners are closed or not.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


If you've never tried Yate Loons you'll find that they're some of the best fans you'll ever buy. At *any* price. The only complaint I've heard about them is the closed corners. At least on the black ones. I haven't tried their l.e.d. models and can't tell from the pics I've seen whether the corners are closed or not.


Err was that directed at me or just for everyone? I do love my Yates and use 3 of them. I'm just not sure what to use them for once I get the GT 2150s, since I'll be using 2 for my H50 and 2 for the front intakes.


----------



## kzinti1

I don't know what you mean. You mentioned Yate Loon's as a temporary solution until the GT's get here. I only said what I did because I've used Yate Loon's for years and highly recommend them.
I only ordered the GT's to see what's supposed to be so special about them. I've recently switched over to Aerocool Sharks and bought a dozen at practically 2 for 1 when Crazy PC was going out of business.
It doesn't mean I don't like my Yate Loon's, I've yet to have one go bad even after using a few of them for over 7 or 8 years. I'm always trying out different products. I'm certainly no fanboy of any brand. (Sorry 'bout that!







)


----------



## Kokin

Probably just a misunderstanding between us.









I wasn't saying Yate Loons were bad at all (even as a temporary solution), but I meant that they were cheap as in inexpensive. They work exceptionally well within anyone's budget and if someone urgently needed fans for an upcoming build (aka DEEBS808) while waiting for the better GT 2150 fans, I recommended Yate Loons as a great alternative to having no fans at all.


----------



## audioxbliss

Any update? Can't wait to get these things in my rig.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;14636355*
> Any update? Can't wait to get these things in my rig.


Not yet, I'm gonna be gone the next 4 days for the Syrillian services, but I'll try to get an update next Wednesday (at least an email out that morning.)


----------



## SkItZo

Thanks TT


----------



## orbidia

Tator Tot,

I sent you a PM about potentially buying a few of these fans if there are any cancelled orders. I didn't see this group buy until a few days ago. Who do I talk to about this?

Thanks.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not yet, I'm gonna be gone the next 4 days for the Syrillian services, but I'll try to get an update next Wednesday (at least an email out that morning.)


Sweetness, can't wait to see what it says.

BTW, I'm not trying to pressure you or anything, I'm just moving in a couple weeks so a time frame will be helpful...


----------



## mortimersnerd

We have opened up payment for the fans since we have multiple requests to bundle them with Syrillian t-shirts. Payment is not due until the fans arrive but if you wish to bundle with a t-shirt, please order by next Sunday. More information here - http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1026...-shipping.html

I'll be sending a PM out to everyone shortly.


----------



## Jorenm

When I go to select shipping the options don't match with the ones in the PM. Not sure what to select.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorenm;14644813*
> When I go to select shipping the options don't match with the ones in the PM. Not sure what to select.


What country and options?


----------



## Jorenm

United States Postal Service (No Insurance)
Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelope $5.10
Priority Mail Small Flat Rate Box $5.36
Priority Mail $8.03
Priority Mail Medium Flat Rate Box $11.28
Priority Mail Large Flat Rate Box $15.40
Federal Express (Insured)
Home Delivery $10.22

USA/CA is where I live.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorenm;14646155*
> United States Postal Service (No Insurance)
> Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelope $5.10
> Priority Mail Small Flat Rate Box $5.36
> Priority Mail $8.03
> Priority Mail Medium Flat Rate Box $11.28
> Priority Mail Large Flat Rate Box $15.40
> Federal Express (Insured)
> Home Delivery $10.22
> 
> USA/CA is where I live.


This is what each option will fit. Small flat rate boxes fit 0 fans. How many fans did you order?
USPS Padded Envelope - up to 4 fans. Add $.40 for "processing fee" per order.
USPS Medium Flat Rate Box - up to 14 fans.
USPS Large Flat Rate Box - up to 26 fans.
Fedex Home Delivery - Unlimited number of fans. Contact me if you wish to order via Fedex Ground (shipping to a commercial address).


----------



## 996gt2

Any ETA on the barebones models? I just submitted payment for shipping.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;14656159*
> Any ETA on the barebones models? I just submitted payment for shipping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;14655828*
> We don't have the fans yet, we'll have an ETA from Tator Tot early next week.


^^


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14657044*
> ^^


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Tator Tot

There's no ETA and you can't order anymore.

Any other questions, please PM me so I can respond to you Wednesday when I get back.


----------



## charliehorse55

I'm looking to increase my barebones order by 6 fans - so anyone that wants out feel free to PM me, I will take them off your hands.

EDIT: Also, what color will the fan connectors on the fans be?


----------



## Kenjiwing

Tator,

When will we have a status on the barebones models shipping?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*


Tator,

When will we have a status on the barebones models shipping?


When they leave the factory, I'll be notified.

I'll then be able to give a solid ETA on when you guys can start ordering.


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14752646*
> When they leave the factory, I'll be notified.
> 
> I'll then be able to give a solid ETA on when you guys can start ordering.


Still no word? When was the order put in to the factory?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull;14756743*
> Still no word? When was the order put in to the factory?


Back in June.

It takes awhile to make an order of our magnitude.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14756821*
> It takes awhile to make an order of our magnitude.


So, your saying it takes more than a week to setup the equipment, make 1,779 fans, QC them, and ship them out?? Thats a lie /sarcasm

Looking forward to an update as well, but I dont expect one for a while.

But the good thing is, after waiting so long for them after they are already paid for(besides shipping), it will be like getting some free fans IMO.


----------



## Tator Tot

There's a larger QC process for these fans (compared to something like a Yate Loon or other cheap Sleeve bearing fans, since they're server spec fans.)

More so, the MTBF on these fans is lower on the 1850 and 2150 models, which is a direct relation of them being harder to produce, due to the higher strain on the bearing and design.


----------



## gillotte

ok. i tried sending pms but got nowhere. i would like to get a pm of my order number because ftw pc needs it for me to pay shipping on.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte;14758607*
> ok. i tried sending pms but got nowhere. i would like to get a pm of my order number because ftw pc needs it for me to pay shipping on.


You didn't get an email? The sender address is: "[email protected]", so you might want to check your spam folder for that in case it was sent there.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14758834*
> You didn't get an email? The sender address is: "[email protected]", so you might want to check your spam folder for that in case it was sent there.


I didn't get an order number either...

Edit: Nvm, found it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;14758918*
> I didn't get an order number either...
> 
> Edit: Nvm, found it.


Glad you found it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte;14758607*
> ok. i tried sending pms but got nowhere. i would like to get a pm of my order number because ftw pc needs it for me to pay shipping on.


If it's with OCN, it's your paypal order number.

If it's with FTW PC, it should be in your email. CHeck the spam & trash folders.


----------



## gillotte

ok then ill try the paypal number i used to verify i paid for the fans with then.


----------



## mam72

I have just paid for my shipping.

I need to see pictures of 900 Gentle Typhoons







, it will be funny seeing that many.


----------



## SpectreVII

*Depression* Curses, why did I have to wait until now to build my computer. Now I have no way of getting these awesome fans.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpectreVII;14760994*
> *Depression* Curses, why did I have to wait until now to build my computer. Now I have no way of getting these awesome fans.


FTWPC will sell any extra fans that might be left over, so you can hold out for those, but expect higher prices.


----------



## Maniak

Darn, just found out about this group buy. Hopefully there will be extra fans for those of us who weren't able to get in on this.

I'm guessing it'll take a while before another group buy is organized and put together eh?


----------



## kzinti1

Except for being the 2150 RPM version, is this it?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10323/fan-674/Scythe_Gentle_Typhoon_120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_1850_RPM_D1225C12B5AP-15_Pre-Order_.html?tl=c15s60b14


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Except for being the 2150 RPM version, is this it? 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...l?tl=c15s60b14


Yes


----------



## kzinti1

It seems that the specs of my Aerocool Sharks http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11637/fan-745/Aerocool_Shark_Black_Edition_120mm_x_25mm_High_Air_Pressure_Fan.html?tl=g36c15s60 are better than the specs of the GT 2150's I ordered through OCN. I won't know for sure without a side by side comparison.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Except for being the 2150 RPM version, is this it? 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...l?tl=c15s60b14


The GT1450 (closest comparison, since the shark is 1500 RPM) doesn't push as much air, but has almost double the static pressure.

At the end of the day, static pressure will beat raw airflow almost every time.


----------



## Isopropyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


It seems that the specs of my Aerocool Sharks http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...l?tl=g36c15s60 are better than the specs of the GT 2150's I ordered through OCN. I won't know for sure without a side by side comparison.


Not sure where you are seeing spec's that are better than the GT 2150's. For example the GT 2150's have a static pressure of 0.113" or 2.87mm. Where the Aerocool Sharks are only 1.27mm, ergo the GT's have more then double the air pressure than the sharks at almost the same dBA level.

I know many are like me and damn excited that these have been ordered and will be in our hands soon enough! (Or for some people not soon enough







)


----------



## SpectreVII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


FTWPC will sell any extra fans that might be left over, so you can hold out for those, but expect higher prices.


How much more? Was just going to buy the 1850s from frozencpu but now I may get these fans depending on how much more they happen to be.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpectreVII;14773024*
> How much more? Was just going to buy the 1850s from frozencpu but now I may get these fans depending on how much more they happen to be.


I have no idea, it will depend on if there are any when they come in hopefully within the next few weeks or month. I would just go with the AP-15s though.


----------



## ehume

I have an Aerocool Shark - actually two of them: 120mm and 140mm. They are OK fans, especially at 7v. But I would not trade the 120mm for my Gentle Typhoons.

In general, at full speed Sharks make way too much noise for the cfm's they push.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte;14758607*
> ok. i tried sending pms but got nowhere. i would like to get a pm of my order number because ftw pc needs it for me to pay shipping on.


Once you place the order at ftwpc.com for the shipping charges you'll see the order number at the confirmation screen, and also in your email inbox. Then you send a pm to _FTW PC_ with that order number in the subject line to confirm your identity against your overclock.net username.

It sounds like your asking for an order number from the fan charges, and there isn't one.


----------



## gillotte

ahh no. i was talking about the order number for buying the gt fans so i can then send that(which is what ftw pc said to pm them with to confirm) so i can pay for my shipping. what are the odds they will get them in sep or oct?

ps: possible brainfart. is that the order number theyre asking for or are they asking for my order number for the original purchase of the fans?


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Isopropyl*


Not sure where you are seeing spec's that are better than the GT 2150's. For example the GT 2150's have a static pressure of 0.113" or 2.87mm. Where the Aerocool Sharks are only 1.27mm, ergo the GT's have more then double the air pressure than the sharks at almost the same dBA level.

I know many are like me and damn excited that these have been ordered and will be in our hands soon enough! (Or for some people not soon enough







)


I am excited about this.Currently building my first rig though about getting some ap-15 but saw this thread and was told by a friend to order some.And I did glad I did.Although it might take awhile to get to me.It will be well worth it.Hope to see more of these as I plan to get more in the future.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte;14782155*
> ahh no. i was talking about the order number for buying the gt fans so i can then send that(which is what ftw pc said to pm them with to confirm) so i can pay for my shipping. what are the odds they will get them in sep or oct?
> 
> ps: possible brainfart. is that the order number theyre asking for or are they asking for my order number for the original purchase of the fans?


They want the order # from the shipping purchase, not the fan purchase. Go to their website and pay for the shipping charges. You'll then receive an order #, and you need to pm that order # to FTW PC.

This is so they can cross-check your shipping order vs. the list they have which has your overclock.net user id.

I hope you understand this time; I'm not sure how else to word it.

View attachment 226960


BTW, I just got my confirmation PM from FTW PC!









Thanks guys!


----------



## 996gt2

Can't wait to swap my side intake from a 1300 RPM Noctua to the GT-2150. My GTX 470 could really use the extra airflow.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Can't wait to swap my side intake from a 1300 RPM Noctua to the GT-2150. My GTX 470 could really use the extra airflow.


Me too, I can't wait to stop using my Antec Tricools and replace them with GTs!


----------



## NorxMAL

I'm going to buy some new radiators. What category does these fans fall under?

Many models of radiators are specifying that they are made for low flow fans/silent fans etc. But I'm yet to discover when a fan is no longer a low flow fan.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14807274*
> I'm going to buy some new radiators. What category does these fans fall under?
> 
> Many models of radiators are specifying that they are made for low flow fans/silent fans etc. But I'm yet to discover when a fan is no longer a low flow fan.


You should be sure to look in the water cooling section.

But generally these are well regarded as fans for rads. Martinm210 tested fans on rads.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14807274*
> I'm going to buy some new radiators. What category does these fans fall under?
> 
> Many models of radiators are specifying that they are made for low flow fans/silent fans etc. But I'm yet to discover when a fan is no longer a low flow fan.


Most have a range, but ~1400-~1500 and lower are "low speed/flow" and higher are the high speed.

These should be high speed range I would think at 2150.


----------



## kzinti1

All specs, except for the CFM, is listed in the OP. Near the middle of the 1st post, click on "Show Hidden Text."


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14815786*
> All specs, except for the CFM, is listed in the OP. Near the middle of the 1st post, click on "Show Hidden Text."


It says 69 CFM right beneath "Max Airflow".


----------



## NorxMAL

I knew the specs were there


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14815786*
> All specs, except for the CFM, is listed in the OP. Near the middle of the 1st post, click on "Show Hidden Text."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14816792*
> It says 69 CFM right beneath "Max Airflow".


But that isn't the question he asked. . .


----------



## Iamthebull

Grr I want my fans.


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey Tator, can you do me a favor(more than what you already have). When you do get a word about the fans, can you update the thread title so I can tell from reading the title?? That way I dont have to check this thread everytime someone posts.(like replace "ordering closed" with "Updated info" or "SHIPPED")

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Hey Tator, can you do me a favor(more than what you already have). When you do get a word about the fans, can you update the thread title so I can tell from reading the title?? That way I dont have to check this thread everytime someone posts.(like replace "ordering closed" with "Updated info" or "SHIPPED")

Thanks


When it is updated I will update it to say something like

"[Official GT2150 blah (Fan ETA XX/XX/XX)" or something like " ______________ (Info Udated)"


----------



## goodtobeking

Sweet thanks. Because every time someone posts in here I get all excited. Then I am let down when there are no updates. +rep


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14851779*
> Sweet thanks. Because every time someone posts in here I get all excited. Then I am let down when there are no updates. +rep


This. I thought I was going to forget about these things, but I've been checking this post every other day.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;14856682*
> This. I thought I was going to forget about these things, but I've been checking this post every other day.


Seriously. I check this thread and the shipping thread every day just to see news about them.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Seriously. I check this thread and the shipping thread every day just to see news about them.


I find myself daydreaming about the day I get home from work and they are there sitting on my doorstep to greet me. Best. Day. Ever.


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


I find myself daydreaming about the day I get home from work and they are there sitting on my doorstep to greet me. Best. Day. Ever.


lol same


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14860186*
> I find myself daydreaming about the day I get home from work and they are there sitting on my doorstep to greet me. Best. Day. Ever.


What if they blow you off (the doorstep)?









Really bad joke, but I had to say it


----------



## kzinti1

I was looking at the new products at PerformancePC and found this spec sheet through a link to Nidec Servo Corp. I thought y'all might be interested in it.
And, no, the GT 2150's aren't for sale but they're listed on this spec sheet.
http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/digital/english/general/pdf/D1225C.pdf


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


I was looking at the new products at PerformancePC and found this spec sheet through a link to Nidec Servo Corp. I thought y'all might be interested in it.
And, no, the GT 2150's aren't for sale but they're listed on this spec sheet.
http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/digit...pdf/D1225C.pdf


The specs are in the first original post of this thread.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14883220*
> The specs are in the first original post of this thread.


Yes and as I posted they're also on the site of the company that makes them. Along with graphs, charts and other fans that they make and the accessories that they also produce for these fans.
So what's your point? Are you scared of official facts and figures?


----------



## pretsam

Nothing new yet on when the fans will be shipped out?


----------



## ehume

So, we wait. I have a lot of testing to do with the D14 and its P14 center fan. Then some sketches with the TY-140 and Voltage controlled fans. Then comes either the PWM testing or the high performance testing. I'd like to hold off on the PWM testing until I can get some of Noctua's promised PWM fans. But that would mean going ahead with the high performance testing, which should include these fans.

So it's a race, sort of.

But remember: good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Its been 4 months since this thread started.. Im rdy to get my fans lol.


----------



## Isopropyl

If ordered on July 1st, then we are currently in the 11th week. As the barebones were to be around 10 week turnaround, I would assume we should be hearing something any day now.

However that could also be me day dreaming!


----------



## Jobotoo

If I am not mistaken we were told October - November for bearbones.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;14947775*
> If I am not mistaken we were told October - November for bearbones.


Yes, the season for getting bearbones are in november. Remember to bring your rifle


----------



## Isopropyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14949116*
> Yes, the season for getting bearbones are in november. Remember to bring your rifle


Been following everything having to do with these fans and this group buy since day 1. Not sure how I missed any update on arrival time, man what else have I somehow forgot?

Guess I am loosing it







(or maybe have already lost it)


----------



## piniko

I'm sure the fans will eventually come people. We have like 2000 of us but Tator is one man


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not even me, they have to be built.

(Thankfully?) I'm not building them by hand.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14965857*
> It's not even me, they have to be built.
> 
> (Thankfully?) I'm not building them by hand.


What! I demand you to travel to Japan and have a fun time!


----------



## Tator Tot

If everyone wants to pay me, I'll promise to hand assemble and package at least 8 fans per day


----------



## NorxMAL

I'll will not settle for less than 80 fans a day!


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm looking forward to the update saying that they're being shipped out - however I must be patient... Honestly I'll try them out on my Hyper 212+ just to see if my temps drop any, but until I get my last funds to finish up the CPU loop they're going to just sit around for awhile


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;14967184*
> I'm looking forward to the update saying that they're being shipped out - however I must be patient... Honestly I'll try them out on my Hyper 212+ just to see if my temps drop any, but until I get my last funds to finish up the CPU loop they're going to just sit around for awhile


In my experience with the Hyper 212+ having two high-RPM fans didn't really help much compared to having just the stock 800-2000 RPM fan. The 212+ is more limited by its lack of surface area than by airflow IMO.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;14967989*
> In my experience with the Hyper 212+ having two high-RPM fans didn't really help much compared to having just the stock 800-2000 RPM fan. The 212+ is more limited by its lack of surface area than by airflow IMO.


Except the fact that GTs have a lower sound profile, so in the end, it's win-win. Aside from your wallet that is.









It's true that one push fan is more than capable enough for the 212+ unless you're planning to do the max overclock you can achieve with it.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14970110*
> Except the fact that GTs have a lower sound profile, so in the end, it's win-win. Aside from your wallet that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that one push fan is more than capable enough for the 212+ unless you're planning to do the max overclock you can achieve with it.


Well the thing is, Hyper 212+ plus two GT-2150s equals the cost of some much better coolers like the Thermalright HR-02 Macho which comes with a very quiet TY-140. You'd have to undervolt the GT-2150s quite a bit to get to the noise level of the TY-140 @ 1200 RPM.

The GT-2150s would be awesome for a cooler with a dense fin array though.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;14970130*
> Well the thing is, Hyper 212+ plus two GT-2150s equals the cost of some much better coolers like the Thermalright HR-02 Macho which comes with a very quiet TY-140. You'd have to undervolt the GT-2150s quite a bit to get to the noise level of the TY-140 @ 1200 RPM.


That's very true for anyone looking to buy a new heatsink, but since he already has the 212+, it doesn't make sense to talk about other heatsinks. At least iamwardicus would have some decent rad fans for if/when he does his WC loop.


----------



## FuriousNoodle

Just to make sure, I didn't have to pay for shipping yet, right?

I got a PM a while ago saying I could pay it then, but I figured I'd wait until the fans actually come in.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuriousNoodle*


Just to make sure, I didn't have to pay for shipping yet, right?

I got a PM a while ago saying I could pay it then, but I figured I'd wait until the fans actually come in.


Correct, there's no need to pay for shipping till the fans are ready to ship.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


That's very true for anyone looking to buy a new heatsink, but since he already has the 212+, it doesn't make sense to talk about other heatsinks. At least iamwardicus would have some decent rad fans for if/when he does his WC loop.


Its a matter of When! Really all I need is a res or t-line and a pump and a couple of barbs. I have my waterblock, Primochill 7/16, hose clamps, and my PA120.2 here already. I just have to be sure my wife and her medical needs as well as our general living needs are taken care of first. In my sig it shows what I have planned and what I "want" to start with.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Tator do we have any type of ETA? I have a build ive been delaying for this fans and im trying to decide if its worth waiting anylonger.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*


Tator do we have any type of ETA? I have a build ive been delaying for this fans and im trying to decide if its worth waiting anylonger.


Build, use cheap fans for now, replace with GT's later.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Build, use cheap fans for now, replace with GT's later.


Stop using logic and common sense, Tator!


----------



## Tator Tot

Yate's are cheap, and work too well.

I use Yate's for just about everything for that matter.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Build, use cheap fans for now, replace with GT's later.


Can be a pain in the ass.. bottom of a TJ07 = all kinds of work to replace fans


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*


Can be a pain in the ass.. bottom of a TJ07 = all kinds of work to replace fans










But when it's time to replace fans, it could also be time to clean the system


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yate's are cheap, and work too well.

I use Yate's for just about everything for that matter.










Bought me a bunch of yate until they arrive and I am very impressed with how good they cool compared to the stock fans from my xspc kit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yate's are some of the best damn fans money can buy. Especially on a budget; a smooth sound profile, good static pressure, and high reliability.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yate's are some of the best damn fans money can buy. Especially on a budget; a smooth sound profile, good static pressure, and high reliability.


And.... if you don't like them for any reason you can resell them, or turn them into shrouds for your GT2150s


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Correct, there's no need to pay for shipping till the fans are ready to ship.


Thanks confirmation, so we will be contacted thru pm once they are in place, rather than we have to stalk this thread or the shipment thread every hour right ?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yate's are cheap, and work too well.

I use Yate's for just about everything for that matter.










Same. I plan to use them cheapo fans for my rads and the GT 2150's as case fans.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*


And.... if you don't like them for any reason you can resell them, or turn them into shrouds for your GT2150s

















I might doe this with mines.If I can't get any shrouds.Though I still have my stock fans from my rasa kit that I cant hack.


----------



## c0ld

Noooooo ordering closed?


----------



## musashin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Noooooo ordering closed?










Yeah, for quite a long time now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;15014492*
> Thanks confirmation, so we will be contacted thru pm once they are in place, rather than we have to stalk this thread or the shipment thread every hour right ?


I'll bump the thread, update the title to " _____(Shipping Open) ", and I will PM everyone.


----------



## iamwardicus

Everyone check out this thread in the FTW PC section: http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1122700-another-fan-group-buy.html

Keep in mind all that is being asked for is possible interest of another group buy.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15014641*
> Same. I plan to use them cheapo fans for my rads and the GT 2150's as case fans.


Wouldn't you want to reverse that? The GT2150s should be better for radiators as they ought to have better static pressure (unless you're using like 3k rpm yates or something).


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;15017166*
> Wouldn't you want to reverse that? The GT2150s should be better for radiators as they ought to have better static pressure (unless you're using like 3k rpm yates or something).


I'm using High Speed yates with 3 mm H2O static pressure and 88 CFM at full speed. Not even GT2150's have that much, and i do not mind noise. Plus i only boost them when i'm BOINCing or gaming, otherwise i have them undervolted with my fan controller.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;15017166*
> Wouldn't you want to reverse that? The GT2150s should be better for radiators as they ought to have better static pressure (unless you're using like 3k rpm yates or something).


Many fans have higher static pressure than GT's.

I've got Delta AFC's with close to 10mmH20 static pressure and they're only 25mm thick 120mm fans.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15017293*
> I've got Delta AFC's with close to 10mmH20 static pressure and they're only 25mm thick 120mm fans.


Those must be some noisy fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15017583*
> Those must be some noisy fans.


113.11 CFM
3400 RPM
46.5 dBA

Not so bad, when you consider that they're for servers and what not. More so, if you look at the performance vector vs the noise output; you shed off about 4-6dB(A) with this fan, compared to competing fans which are a whole 13mm thicker as well. Which translates to ~50% wider. As well as lower costs due to far less material being used.

Delta, so far, is the only company able to make reliable 25mm thick fans which can perform this well; and if you tune them down to their start-up voltage of 4v or a little bit higher at 5v; then you won't hear them.
At 5v, they sit just between 20 & 22dB(A), depending on the fan. My AFB1212D-PWM's are 20.x dB(A) while the AFC1212D-PWM's are 21.x dB(A) (I've got two of each.)

Also, you can find these guys pretty cheap (~$18), which isn't expensive considering they're a server grade PWM fan.


----------



## Starbomba

Hm, true. Way better specs than my Yates with only 6.5 dB more and the price tag of a AP-15 (or cheaper).

Now i am tempted to get some of those. I still have my fan controller and the old H70 speed limiters so 5v is easy to get









Wonder if they @ 5v could perform better than my Yates @ 7v tho, and if i boost those to 7v if they perform better than my yates @ 12v.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15017903*
> Hm, true. Way better specs than my Yates with only 6.5 dB more and the price tag of a AP-15 (or cheaper).
> 
> Now i am tempted to get some of those. I still have my fan controller and the old H70 speed limiters so 5v is easy to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they @ 5v could perform better than my Yates @ 7v tho, and if i boost those to 7v if they perform better than my yates @ 12v.


Please check out Martin's RAD Testing graph.


----------



## Buska103

Still no updates on the ETA on these fans?
I guess Nidec is really taking their time to make sure the fans are completely perfect!


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'll bump the thread, update the title to " _____(Shipping Open) ", and I will PM everyone.


Crystal clear, thank you !


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Please check out Martin's RAD Testing graph. 


Interesting. Kept looking for his posts and got all the tests he's done so far (had forgotten them tho i saw em in the past).

But what about a non-PWM fan with, maybe, a saner price tag? I partially joined the group buy on the GT-2150's because of the cheapness (and the fact those are hella good fans) and the $22 and $25 price per fan do not appeal to my wallet (and that's without international shipping piled on top). Noise is a non-issue (as long as it sounds quieter than a 747 taking off), and my fan controller can handle 18A per knob, so powering these puppies won't be hard even on the initial spinup, plus i do plan to undervolt them (will run at 7-9v at full blast, and 5v when it's not as hot or i'm not loading it) but i do want a good performance off them.

Also, what would be a good combination of PWM, quietness and good pressure on a fan? The fans on the H50 of my HTPC are decent, but when i BOINC alot on it, and due to the CPU being overvolted to hell and back due to fail mobo, it does get hot. Are BladeMasters still good?


----------



## charliehorse55

You can make any fans PWM fan by using this and a fan splitter: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16811995073

Basically it has a plug for molex power and the motherboard PWM signal, and then it controls the fans via voltage based on the PWM input. 20W so you can daisy chain a few fans from it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, BladeMaster's are solid options.


----------



## goodtobeking

Dont Blademasters have a sleeve bearing?? For PWM fans, I really like the Akasa Apache and Viper fans. Since you want more performance, you could go with the Viper fans. They have good static pressure, CFM, have some type of hydro-dynamic bearing, and are decently quiet IMO and run at 1900 RPM. Plus I use this so I can run all my radiator fans off one MOBO PWM fan header, without worrying about overloading it.

Sorry for going off topic, just excited about getting these fans. And I am always trying to get others to use PWM.


----------



## Tator Tot

Blade Master's use (essentially) a rifle bearing. Which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Riou

Blademasters are rifle bearings like Tator said. I have one of them. You can mount them vertical or horizontal just fine. They push a lot of air through a heatsink although they can make a lot of air noise at 2000 rpm. They are fairly good heatsink/radiator fans for the price.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15067550*
> Blade Master's use (essentially) a rifle bearing. Which isn't a bad thing.


I thought they were sleeve bearing?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15069173*
> I thought they were sleeve bearing?


Rifle bearing; they're called "Long Life Sleeve Bearings" which is another name for a Sleeve 2.0 Bearing; e.g. a Rifle Bearing.


----------



## Starbomba

Got some experience with rifle-bearing fans. I have an 80mm PWM CM fan which was on a computer for 4 years (on a CPU cooler) and was horizontal all that time, and still performs like a champ without any maintenance (just kept it clean). It is a loud bugger at top speeds (to be expected of a 80mm fan @ 4K rpm), but undervolted is nice and silent. I half want PWM fans for my HTPC for it to be silent 95% of time, but i like more being able to control fan speeds as i want, like on my sig rig.

But what about the non-PWM Delta fans? Or is there a non-PWM, 25mm version of a fan with similar performance and under $20 each, or am i hallucinating?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15069813*
> Got some experience with rifle-bearing fans. I have an 80mm PWM CM fan which was on a computer for 4 years (on a CPU cooler) and was horizontal all that time, and still performs like a champ without any maintenance (just kept it clean). It is a loud bugger at top speeds (to be expected of a 80mm fan @ 4K rpm), but undervolted is nice and silent. I half want PWM fans for my HTPC for it to be silent 95% of time, but i like more being able to control fan speeds as i want, like on my sig rig.
> 
> But what about the non-PWM Delta fans? Or is there a non-PWM, 25mm version of a fan with similar performance and under $20 each, or am i hallucinating?


I bought some used 120x25mm non-PWM ~95CFM Delta's for ~$8-10/ea. Keep an eye on the classifieds section of this and other forums.


----------



## mobius9

Whenever I see the updates I have to keep reminding myself "winter is coming"


----------



## musashin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9;15106315*
> Whenever I see the updates I have to keep reminding myself "winter is coming"


Game of Thrones?


----------



## chiehkai

Gotta get them before Christmas


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiehkai;15168471*
> Gotta get them before Christmas


Sounds like a good time to me


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Sounds like a good time to me










It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas~


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15184683*
> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas~


So much for an estimated 10 week turnaround time, lol.


----------



## NorxMAL

Perhaps I should take a flight to japan and tell them to hurry up, and warn them that I gonna be a pain in their ass until I can travel back home with my new hovercraft


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15187938*
> So much for an estimated 10 week turnaround time, lol.


I was kind of thinking the same thing........


----------



## audioxbliss

Them lazy Japanese people...

Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Tator Tot

2 delays on production were actually due to storm fronts, for safety reasons.


----------



## audioxbliss

I *knew* there was a reasonable explanation. As long as they're here by Christmas I'm happy


----------



## kzinti1

Just plug in "Patience" by Guns 'n Roses. And chill.


----------



## Iamthebull

Thank you for the update. Did they state their expected completion date?


----------



## gillotte

i seriously think we're gonna get the fans in '12 so i'll be happy if proven wrong. lol


----------



## TheReciever

Hey everyone I need to back out of my order so if you would like to buy my 4 fans then pm me anytime, thanks


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Hey everyone I need to back out of my order so if you would like to buy my 4 fans then pm me anytime, thanks


If you don't find anyone, FTW PC will buy fans back. PM me for more info.

Also note that you'll need to pay for shipping to the new recipient of the fans and go through the normal process for shipping (though it doesn't have to be your address on the order).


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


If you don't find anyone, FTW PC will buy fans back. PM me for more info.

Also note that you'll need to pay for shipping to the new recipient of the fans and go through the normal process for shipping (though it doesn't have to be your address on the order).


Hey, just wondering if you've had a chance to update the shipping info spreadsheet yet. I checked today and I'm still not marked off as having paid the shipping costs yet.

Thanks


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15230751*
> Hey, just wondering if you've had a chance to update the shipping info spreadsheet yet. I checked today and I'm still not marked off as having paid the shipping costs yet.
> 
> Thanks


Updated. For those who have received a confirmation PM but not marked off on the spreadsheet, please reply to the PM we confirmed and we'll update it. We missed a few along the way.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Hey everyone I need to back out of my order so if you would like to buy my 4 fans then pm me anytime, thanks


pm'd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


If you don't find anyone, FTW PC will buy fans back. PM me for more info.

Also note that you'll need to pay for shipping to the new recipient of the fans and go through the normal process for shipping (though it doesn't have to be your address on the order).


are there some that were unclaimed or bought back? because i really wanted two but RL things came up and lost internet while the order was initially put up and i missed out.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namwons*


pm'd

are there some that were unclaimed or bought back? because i really wanted two but RL things came up and lost internet while the order was initially put up and i missed out.


We currently have two complete fans but I need to talk with Smasher to see if we want to keep them for around the office. I'll PM you first if we decide to sell them though.


----------



## ehume

I thought I would wait until the fans come in to pay for shipping. Would there be a problem with that?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I thought I would wait until the fans come in to pay for shipping. Would there be a problem with that?


I read somewhere on the shipping info thread that you can pay when FTWPC gets the fans or at least there is an ETA. Personally i'm waiting for the ETA, then i'll pay. Also, quoting the thread:

Quote:



You are not required to make payment right now


Better wait for confirmation from mortimersnerd tho. But i'd say it's okay.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I thought I would wait until the fans come in to pay for shipping. Would there be a problem with that?


There's no problem with that though I would advise paying at least a couple days before they arrive otherwise we probably won't process the order until the others ship.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


I read somewhere on the shipping info thread that you can pay when FTWPC gets the fans or at least there is an ETA. Personally i'm waiting for the ETA, then i'll pay. Also, quoting the thread:

Better wait for confirmation from mortimersnerd tho. But i'd say it's okay.


Thanks for the link. +rep


----------



## musashin

I'd like to pick up another complete fan, if possible. PM me (or reply here) if you've got an extra you'd like to get rid of.


----------



## cohibaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


There's no problem with that though I would advise paying at least a couple days before they arrive otherwise we probably won't process the order until the others ship.


I have paid for shipping with PayPal via your web store and I haven't seen my name (x) checked off, let me know if there is anything else to do. Thx in advance


----------



## soth7676

When will both the complete and barebones fan orders be ready...I have bought both and have no wish to pay for shipping twice

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cohibaman*


I have paid for shipping with PayPal via your web store and I haven't seen my name (x) checked off, let me know if there is anything else to do. Thx in advance


Give it some time, they only check this every once in awhile. Took them a couple weeks to get back to me, so I wouldn't worry too much about it!


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;15231073*
> We currently have two complete fans but I need to talk with Smasher to see if we want to keep them for around the office. I'll PM you first if we decide to sell them though.


If by chance anyone else backs out of 2x of the barebones 2150s let me know. If I've the funds I may be interested in 2 more.


----------



## Iamthebull

With the delays do we have any kind of eta?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*


With the delays do we have any kind of eta?


I'll have one posted when I've got a good idea.


----------



## 996gt2

The 2-pin barebones model will still be speed-controllable via the motherboard fan header, correct? Except without RPM reporting?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


The 2-pin barebones model will still be speed-controllable via the motherboard fan header, correct? Except without RPM reporting?


Only if your motherboard can vary Voltages for speed control. gigabyte boards do that. My As.s board does not.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Only if your motherboard can vary Voltages for speed control. gigabyte boards do that. My As.s board does not.


Pretty sure my GENE-Z does as it can control speeds on my current 3-pin case fans. So the lack of RPM wire shouldn't make any difference in speed control from the motherboard?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Only if your motherboard can vary Voltages for speed control. gigabyte boards do that. My As.s board does not.


Our ASUS board allows you to control the fan by voltage. My system fan header I can slow all the way until the fan stops with speed fan. But not my Power fan header. And I dont have any fans plugged into the aux fan headers to test, but I am sure I can regulate them as well. I have before with asus smart doctor.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Pretty sure my GENE-Z does as it can control speeds on my current 3-pin case fans. So the lack of RPM wire shouldn't make any difference in speed control from the motherboard?


You'll have to experiment for yourself unless you find someone with the same motherboard as you.

Best way to control the barebones would be through a fan controller, so I suggest you get one if your motherboard fails to control the voltages of the fans.


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15322366*
> I'll have one posted when I've got a good idea.


Can we get an update as to what is causing the delays then?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull;15387527*
> Can we get an update as to what is causing the delays then?


Maybe this? Look at Nidec.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull;15387527*
> Can we get an update as to what is causing the delays then?


I thought it was from the manufacturer/overseas end. Could be wrong.

Either way I would think we could have a general idea.... something like Should be this year or something like that. At this rate it will be next year.

I think the part that sucks is people who planned new builds around their initial estimated time frame were caught in a situation when they obviously could and did wait, and now that less are waiting they still have to buy some fans and at that point it defeats the purpose. Obviously overdo is an understatement, but there is only so much they can do.

I wonder if they will give up and just refund everyone and say "our bad, we tried."


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15387806*
> Maybe this? Look at Nidec.


True, but even those companies have to give estimates. Only problem is we are OCN. OCN is not a high volume partner and less vested by far. Thus we are low on the totem poll.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, like I said; it's a weather thing.

I can't give an ETA when they have no idea on when the factories will come online.

Seriously, you will just have to be patient and wait.


----------



## Iamthebull

Like it was just previously mentioned, the forum has been patient, we all have.

As it is this is a 2 month delay.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull;15388569*
> Like it was just previously mentioned, the forum has been patient, we all have.
> 
> As it is this is a 2 month delay.


Well I can't do anything about shut down factories?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15388611*
> Well I can't do anything about shut down factories?


Really? I am seriously disappointed Tator, I thought you were better than that...









Hey, stuff happens. They have had a hard time over there recently, let them get back on their feet.

On a side note I hope they don't produce the fans in China, or if they do I hope they send some of their own quality inspectors over there.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15388404*
> Yeah, like I said; it's a weather thing.
> 
> I can't give an ETA when they have no idea on when the factories will come online.
> 
> Seriously, you will just have to be patient and wait.


And I am being patient along with many others. Of course some of that patience wears thinner and faster with some than others. And I am sure you are just as annoyed with this situation and all the people in the same boat wondering what is up asking you everyday for an update. Plus, it is only natural for people to feel like they committed to something that they have not seen a return on or ETA (and people do build systems quite often in our niche group). And while that is not your fault people do tend to vent their frustrations and since this is a community it is only natural for them to voice concerns here. Moreover, not a lot of people read back multiple pages to get an answer. Too much time. Rather any updates or speculations are best posted and updated on the OP. Even if it is just an update that their still is no ETA, but that OCN is awaiting to hear from Nidec who was effected in Japan and thus this was not under our control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15388611*
> Well I can't do anything about shut down factories?


I'm pretty sure you have super powers or can travel to the future and get them for us can't you?


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime;15388958*
> And I am being patient along with many others. Of course some of that patience wears thinner and faster with some than others. And I am sure you are just as annoyed with this situation and all the people in the same boat wondering what is up asking you everyday for an update. Plus, it is only natural for people to feel like they committed to something that they have not seen a return on or ETA (and people do build systems quite often in our niche group). And while that is not your fault people do tend to vent their frustrations and since this is a community it is only natural for them to voice concerns here. Moreover, not a lot of people read back multiple pages to get an answer. Too much time. Rather any updates or speculations are best posted and updated on the OP. Even if it is just an update that their still is no ETA, but that OCN is awaiting to hear from Nidec who was effected in Japan and thus this was not under our control.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have super powers or can travel to the future and get them for us can't you?


All of this.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've updated the OP in the past and people didn't read it.

I mean, I'll update when I can; but right now I'm at a loss as to what I can do. I can tell you to be as patient as I am. Since I ordered fans with the rest of you. I'm waiting as well.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15389298*
> I've updated the OP in the past and people didn't read it.
> 
> I mean, I'll update when I can; but right now I'm at a loss as to what I can do. I can tell you to be as patient as I am. Since I ordered fans with the rest of you. I'm waiting as well.


Well I am sure Nidec has a reputation to uphold so they will want to attend to the orders at some point. While they may not give you an ETA, do you think they may divulge where we are on the priority list once the factory is up and running? I am sure they are not really wanting to give an ETA so there aren't expectations until there is a solid foundation of facts and a schedule to get said factory up and running (or find a new one). Not sure if there is another factory altogether we could order them from, but I am sure that has been thought of if there was such an option.

Also, I don't mean to overstep my bounds, and while I agree there are many people who don't read the OP, it still might be a good idea to put some bold bit up top about OCN waiting on an ETA from Nidec and maybe post the date next to your post and then just once a week change the date if there is no change in situation so at least those who read the OP will be in the know and others will be able to direct those who don't read to the top of the OP. I just thought it might be helpful and the more others chime in and point to the OP the less work on you (hopefully).

An example might be:
Quote:


> Updated 10/21/2011
> 
> As some of you may be aware there is a current delay in the manufacturing of the fans. The company producing the fans, Nidec, currently has two damaged factories in Thailand going through assessment from the devastating floods from the heavy rains. Once Nidec gives an official update you will be the first to know. Currently there is no ETA as we have no answer for that yet. If you want to read a news article on the damaged plants, click here.
> 
> We appreciate your patience with the fan ordering process and are doing as much as we can to bring you updates and will continue to monitor the situation as it progresses.


----------



## Tator Tot

I added it to the top of the OP; but I'll most likely get more PM's asking me to update later on.


----------



## Iamthebull

There we go that is awesome thanks guys!


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I added it to the top of the OP; but I'll most likely get more PM's asking me to update later on.


If I could ever be of any help with this and take some of the load off somehow let me know. I'm a website manager so I think I could handle it and been here for quite a while now. So anything you need me for I would be glad to help.


----------



## Tator Tot

There's nothing anyone can do besides have a bit of faith in me and be patient.

We're all in the same boat and Nidec can do as much as I can right now (which is squat.) 
Unfrotunately, nature is nature; but this too shall pass.

I'm just annoyed with the number of folks who spam my inbox each week asking for an update and I tell them the same thing. I'll check and provide one when I can. No one could have seen the Earthquake coming, nor how bad these current storms are.

I'd love to have them here now; but right now, we're just gonna have to wait.


----------



## nicolasl46

This is the latest news release from Nidec: http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/news/indexdata_e/2011/1021.pdf, its weird, because they only list factories that produce HDD parts, appliance motors, and camera shatter lenses. No mention of cooling fan motors, unless electronic's cooling fan motors are produced on the same factory as the appliance motors?


----------



## chiehkai

Aren't these fans made in Nidec's Indonesia factory? At least the AP-15's are....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;15396478*
> This is the latest news release from Nidec: http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/news/indexdata_e/2011/1021.pdf, its weird, because they only list factories that produce HDD parts, appliance motors, and camera shatter lenses. No mention of cooling fan motors, unless electronic's cooling fan motors are produced on the same factory as the appliance motors?


I do believe they are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiehkai;15396527*
> Aren't these fans made in Nidec's Indonesia factory? At least the AP-15's are....


Most likely; the design between an AP-16 (2150 RPM model) and AP-15 (1850RPM Model) is the same.
Even the MTBF is the same (which is slightly shorter than the AP-11 through AP-14 fans.)


----------



## mam72

Thanks for the update Tator Tot







.

I seen that Thailand was flooding on the news then I seen one of the people being interviewed and it said "Nidec Engineer" at the bottom. That made me think about the fans.

Looks like nature doesn't want us to have these fans







. Nature is an unpredictable thing.


----------



## muddocktor

Thanks for the update, Tator Tot. I will patiently wait for the fans to come in and you won't have to worry about me flooding your PM box asking what's up, unlike some people

I originally ordered these fans knowing that receiving them might not follow the suggested date and I didn't tie up funds that I couldn't do without for my 4 fans. That's one reason why I didn't order a bunch more too.







Whenever they arrive I will be happy and since I already paid for the shipping, I don't have to worry about coughing up funds for that whenever they do come in.

mudd


----------



## Troezar

Agreed good work, they'll arrive when they arrive


----------



## nawon72

Is there any chance at all that we don't get the fans, and get a refund?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15427606*
> Is there any chance at all that we don't get the fans, and get a refund?


It would honestly depend on what happens; but we should get the fans, Nidec would have to be wiped off the map for us to not get the fans.


----------



## Starbomba

Don't you mean we'd wipe Nidec off the map if we do not get our fans?


----------



## Anthony360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15428462*
> Don't you mean we'd wipe Nidec off the map if we do not get our fans?


^this
i had actually forgot i ordered fans


----------



## nicolasl46

Another update from Nidec, they re-opened one of their factories, but one manufacturing HDD motors, the rest of the plants remain closed, aside from other two factories that manufacture HDD base plates and another that inspect fixtures. Here is the official news letter: http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/news/indexdata_e/2011/1025-003.pdf


----------



## nicolasl46

My local microcenter has a sign that says there is a shortage in hard drives? Also telling customers not to buy more than 2, as soon as I read that, Nidec came to mind lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;15478968*
> My local microcenter has a sign that says there is a shortage in hard drives? Also telling customers not to buy more than 2, as soon as I read that, Nidec came to mind lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Yep, flooding has hit the motor production companies pretty hard, and Western Digitalis's factories have been flooded.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15479646*
> Yep, flooding has hit the motor production companies pretty hard, and Western Digitalis's factories have been flooded.


Wow, its incredible how many big companies got affected by this. Lets just hope for the best, for them and for us


----------



## ehume

Weird. The fans are made in Indonesia. Does this mean the motors are made in Thailand?


----------



## NorxMAL

This makes me anxious that we don't know when they might be back up running.

And that we might become less prioritized to accommodate larger orders from larger clients.

Also if we might get fans that have been rushed in production, making some that might not work properly.

I hope we all will get excellent fans


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Weird. The fans are made in Indonesia. Does this mean the motors are made in Thailand?


Not sure, but Nidec has (I believe two) factories shut down in Indonesia as well. The official word I have is that Nidec had to shut down factories due to the bad weather and has sustained some damage to those facilities.

They didn't say which though.


----------



## JCG

I'm gonna have to withdraw from this group buy, unfortunately, due to some changes in circumstances. Hence, anyone want 6x complete models?

Change of plans, I'm keeping 'em.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


I'm gonna have to withdraw from this group buy, unfortunately, due to some changes in circumstances. Hence, anyone want 6x complete models?


This is tempting.Even though it will be awhile.


----------



## 996gt2

I just PM'd FTW PC to cancel my order for 2 barebones fans, in case someone wants them.

Edit: chiehkai has sent me payment for the amount that I paid and will be taking over my order.


----------



## Starbomba

I think i'll need another 4 fans, but still unsure. Gotta plan a couple things before.


----------



## gillotte

hmm if we do decide to back out and sell someone else our fans how do we go about doing that? just curious as i still want my fans but...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte;15506281*
> hmm if we do decide to back out and sell someone else our fans how do we go about doing that? just curious as i still want my fans but...


You contact me and tell me who you're selling the fans to, then once the other person has paid for the fans, he sends me a PM so I can move the fans over to his name on the list.


----------



## royalkilla408

Just want to say thanks for keeping us updated. Might get some more once it starts to move on. It's been a long wait lol I almost forgot about them.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

What's the difference between this 2150 and the other 3000 and 5400 rpm versions, besides the obvious speed? The prices don't seem to change.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15509673*
> What's the difference between this 2150 and the other 3000 and 5400 rpm versions, besides the obvious speed? The prices don't seem to change.


$16 for a 1850 RPM Model and $23 for a 3000 RPM model. So there's a pretty good price difference.

The High Speed GT's also use 7 blades, have higher static pressure per RPM level, but do not have the notches on the blades. They have a ring around the blade, to add rigidity.
Thus, they're better RAD / Heatsink fans, but they're also louder.


----------



## ehume

This is the top end of Nidec's lowspeed line. Scythe never sold these.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


$16 for a 1850 RPM Model and $23 for a 3000 RPM model. So there's a pretty good price difference.

The High Speed GT's also use 7 blades, have higher static pressure per RPM level, but do not have the notches on the blades. They have a ring around the blade, to add rigidity. 
Thus, they're better RAD / Heatsink fans, but they're also louder.


Jab-Tech has the AP-15 for $15.95, and their shipping costs are more reasonable than FrozenCPU's
http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-Gentl...m-pr-4501.html

They also have the AP-29, AP-30, and AP-31 for $19.99
http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-Gentl...9-pr-4785.html

So I guess in the end it comes down to whether you need the 2150 RPM of this version, which isn't available in the US. The price differential of a complete model compared to a retail AP-15 from Jab-Tech is only $2.95.

Anyway, I ended up purchasing 2 AP-15s from Jab-Tech yesterday because I could not wait on an unknown ETA, but good luck to you guys who are still waiting on your fans!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15509929*
> $16 for a 1850 RPM Model and $23 for a 3000 RPM model. So there's a pretty good price difference.
> 
> The High Speed GT's also use 7 blades, have higher static pressure per RPM level, but do not have the notches on the blades. They have a ring around the blade, to add rigidity.
> Thus, they're better RAD / Heatsink fans, but they're also louder.


3000, 4250 & 5400 rpms are all the same price:

Good to know about the notches missing and higher noise. I can see why there's a need for the 2150 with lower noise. It seemed strange to sell a 3000, 4250 and 5400 at the same price point to me but I guess if you don't have a variable switch you might care.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15516475*
> 3000, 4250 & 5400 rpms are all the same price:
> 
> Good to know about the notches missing and higher noise. I can see why there's a need for the 2150 with lower noise. It seemed strange to sell a 3000, 4250 and 5400 at the same price point to me but I guess if you don't have a variable switch you might care.


Nah, they're all apart of the same line.

All came out at the same time.


----------



## SohcSTI

I was just wondering, how well would these fans work as case fans? I'm going to be using these on radiators anyways but I'm slightly anal and would really like all my fans to match. Are there other grey bladed fans that would work better?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI;15516536*
> I was just wondering, how well would these fans work as case fans? I'm going to be using these on radiators anyways but I'm slightly anal and would really like all my fans to match. Are there other grey bladed fans that would work better?


These work just as well as case fans. You generally need less RPM for case fans, so I would recommend going with the lower speed versions of these GTs (maybe AP12s-AP14s).


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15517193*
> These work just as well as case fans. You generally need less RPM for case fans, so I would recommend going with the lower speed versions of these GTs (maybe AP12s-AP14s).


I'll have the fans hooked up to a separate fan controller anyway and I ordered enough for my entire system. I was just under the impression that high static pressure fans weren't the best choice for case fans......


----------



## BBEG

If you have fan filters, you need static pressure to pull air through them. Gentle Typhoons definitely have a valid place as case fans when filters are involved.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BBEG*


If you have fan filters, you need static pressure to pull air through them. Gentle Typhoons definitely have a valid place as case fans when filters are involved.


This^

Also, you can hook your 2150 to 5v. Ought to give you around 11-1200 rpm, which will do fine for a case fan. I use an 800 rpm AP-12 for my front case fan.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI;15518280*
> I'll have the fans hooked up to a separate fan controller anyway and I ordered enough for my entire system. I was just under the impression that high static pressure fans weren't the best choice for case fans......


Then you're pretty much set, as everyone above me has mentioned.









I might look for another 2-4 barebone models in December since I want to use them for my entire system as well and have some spares for if/when I move on to WC/next-gen GPUs.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BBEG*


If you have fan filters, you need static pressure to pull air through them. Gentle Typhoons definitely have a valid place as case fans when filters are involved.


I have an AP-14 with a dust filter, works pretty well.


----------



## BBEG

Were the fans ordered PWM or non-PWM by chance? In my ignorance it looks like the 'complete' model was PWM-ready, but that's as far as I could tell. Either way I wish I'd have seen and got in on this one.

(Still tempted to spam Tator's inbox with questions.







)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BBEG*


Were the fans ordered PWM or non-PWM by chance? In my ignorance it looks like the 'complete' model was PWM-ready, but that's as far as I could tell. Either way I wish I'd have seen and got in on this one.

(Still tempted to spam Tator's inbox with questions.







)


Spam it, I dare you.









Though, these are not PWM and not PWM capable to my knowledge.


----------



## Onions

i hope there factory gets fixxed so i can ha my fans... im now waiting on them to finish XD uestion do you guys think these would have a resale value if i got them tohold me over http://ncix.com/products/?sku=35365


----------



## Ceadderman

Once the factories are dried out enough to operate safely and In case anyone has extras I needz three plz. I know there are some out there. Ma bruh from the HAF club(Deebs08) is sposed to be getting some extras. I normally go Yates but wth you only live once right?









Unless you're Z and are undead.







**Heheh**

~Ceadder


----------



## nicolasl46

factories are resuming slowly: http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/news/.../2011/1107.pdf


----------



## JCG

Finally, some good news!


----------



## caffeinescandal

Not to sound impatient or anything, but whats the update on these?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja*
> 
> Would these work well in just a push OR pull on my radiator? Would it be worth replacing my yate loons?


Nidec still has some factories closed, another has been moved to a leased building to continue production of hdd motors, but they are still assessing flood damage. At this point is out of our control. We have to wait, and be patient.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## NorxMAL

Those "Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk" and the other variants I see at end of posts, are those involuntarily added when you post messages from mobile phones?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Those "Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk" and the other variants I see at end of posts, are those involuntarily added when you post messages from mobile phones?


Yes, the forum application, TapaTalk, adds the "Sent from my..." signature. I went into the settings and turned it off on mine so now it just looks like I am posting from a computer.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Those "Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk" and the other variants I see at end of posts, are those involuntarily added when you post messages from mobile phones?


Its the default signature when you use tapatalk app to post on forums, you can change your signature to whatever you want, but I'm just too lazy to do it.


----------



## rockcoeur

Anyone interested in buying 6 of them? I'd need fans for the end of november, so....

I paied the shipping though, not sure how to cancel that...

P.S. I'm not saying I WILL sell them, just looking to see if anyone is interested


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Anyone interested in buying 6 of them? I'd need fans for the end of november, so....
> I paied the shipping though, not sure how to cancel that...
> P.S. I'm not saying I WILL sell them, just looking to see if anyone is interested


I'd be happy to take 2 off you.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Anyone interested in buying 6 of them? I'd need fans for the end of november, so....
> I paied the shipping though, not sure how to cancel that...
> P.S. I'm not saying I WILL sell them, just looking to see if anyone is interested


I would also be interested in taking either 2 or 4 of them.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I'd be happy to take 2 off you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I would also be interested in taking either 2 or 4 of them.


Alright! I'll see what I can do about shipping and about payments (as I said, I already paid the fans and the shipping). I'll let you guys know how we'll work it out!









They are complete fans BTW. Forgot to say it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Three if I can't get some from someone else.









I know the math doesn't add up but maybe there will be 3.









Welcome to Post Flood pricing. 2 TB drives are rather spendy at the moment. Nearly $265 for a WD 2TB Black.









~Ceadder


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Alright! I'll see what I can do about shipping and about payments (as I said, I already paid the fans and the shipping). I'll let you guys know how we'll work it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are complete fans BTW. Forgot to say it.


Brilliant!







And completes are what I wanted.


----------



## AliceInChains

Any news on an eta? I heard about the delay caused by the flooding.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Alright! I'll see what I can do about shipping and about payments (as I said, I already paid the fans and the shipping). I'll let you guys know how we'll work it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are complete fans BTW. Forgot to say it.


Boo I'm more towards the barebones since I can get more while spending less.







Howver, let me know anyhow, as I'm still interested.


----------



## jason4207

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20111116PD212.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitimes*
> *
> Hard drive prices in retail channels may start dropping in December*
> 
> Latest news
> Monica Chen, Taipei; Joseph Tsai, DIGITIMES [Thursday 17 November 2011]
> 
> Several channel retailers are already preparing to dump their hard drive inventory, which was piled up due to concerns over potential shortages, in December as the imbalance between supply and demand is not as serious as originally expected and the retailers are trying to shed some stock to avoid from being hurt as hard drive capacity will be gradually restored in January and February 2012, according to sources from channel retailers.
> 
> *Since Japan-based hard drive motor supplier Nidec already announced that one of its plants in Thailand has resumed production*, while many other hard drive component suppliers are also aggressively seeking solutions to substitute their lost capacity in Thailand, the sources believe the hard drive shortage issues will see an obvious improvement in January 2012.
> 
> Since the hard drive shortages may not be as serious as expected, while demand in the PC market remains weak as pricing has surpassed consumers' sweet spot, several retailers are already set to drop their hard drive prices and dump inventories into retail channel in December.


I know this is HDD news, but the tid-bit about Nidec has me optimistic.


----------



## Norlig

Any updates? already waited twice as long as I thought i would wait


----------



## yoyo711

I like to buy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

how ?????????????????????????

Please let me know


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Is Nidec offering interest on that money?


----------



## nicolasl46

More news, but everything still pretty much the same: http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/news/indexdata_e/2011/1122.pdf


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Any updates? already waited twice as long as I thought i would wait


Acts of God are a little different than Procrastination I would think.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Heard a story on NPR about the flooding in Thailand last night, as much as we wish we want our fans, there are more important things in life... Such as life itself.

The death toll in Thailand has topped 600, but the good news is that flood waters have receded and cleanup has begun.
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=142560581


----------



## chiehkai

Hmm....... probably wont get them on christmas


----------



## dougshell

is it possible to get in on this deal or is it dead and done.


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> is it possible to get in on this deal or is it dead and done.


Ordering closed months ago. We're just waiting to get the fans due to the flooding in Thailand.

It's still possible to scoop some up if another person in the thread doesn't want them anymore, but that's it.


----------



## dougshell

Well i would like to grab 3, so is someone doesnt need theirs anymore, let me know.

Also i wonder would there be enough members interested to do this again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> Well i would like to grab 3, so is someone doesnt need theirs anymore, let me know.
> 
> Also i wonder would there be enough members interested to do this again.


I'm in the same boat so maybe people can tag onto this bit here and update the total.

Your 3 my 3 comes to 6.

6









~Ceadder


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> Well i would like to grab 3, so is someone doesnt need theirs anymore, let me know.
> Also i wonder would there be enough members interested to do this again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm in the same boat so maybe people can tag onto this bit here and update the total.
> Your 3 my 3 comes to 6.
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I am mine. And by chance, I have 6!









JCG already reserved 2 of them, and Kokin isn't sure about the 2-4 he reserved, since mine are completes and he would prefer barebones. I sent a message to FTWPC to ask if it would be possible to get a refund on my shipping a week ago, but I didn't get any answer. As soon as I have more informations, I'll let you guys know.

*TL;DR: I have 6 fans to sell. JCG and Kokin have priority over the others. If they decide to not take them, I'm opened to some more names!*


----------



## dougshell

I too am looking for barebones.


----------



## charliehorse55

I think that a thread should be started to allow for easy trades between users. I am sure that some people wish to get out of the deal due to the large delays incurred by the tsunami and earthquake in Japan.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> I am mine. And by chance, I have 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCG already reserved 2 of them, and Kokin isn't sure about the 2-4 he reserved, since mine are completes and he would prefer barebones. I sent a message to FTWPC to ask if it would be possible to get a refund on my shipping a week ago, but I didn't get any answer. As soon as I have more informations, I'll let you guys know.
> *TL;DR: I have 6 fans to sell. JCG and Kokin have priority over the others. If they decide to not take them, I'm opened to some more names!*


Thanks for keeping me in mind.







If others want to get your completes, I opt out.

Considering how long this group buy is taking, I'm not sure if I want to invest more than the 4 barebones I've already bought.


----------



## dougshell

would we be buying them from the buyer or would we just be paying for the original buyers obligation.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> would we be buying them from the buyer or would we just be paying for the original buyers obligation.


Let's say you buy mine: you would pay me, and I'd tell Tator that I don't want mine anymore, to give them to you


----------



## dougshell

YGPM


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> I have 6 fans to sell. JCG and Kokin have priority over the others. If they decide to not take them, I'm opened to some more names!










I would've liked to buy it. But I already have 6 and dont want to be greedy; you can let the community have them









Caeddar, you said you wanted 3 after Kokin and I posted, so you probably should get in touch with rockcoeur ..


----------



## CarFreak302

If anyone doesn't want 3 barebones fans, I am willing to take them off your hands. 9 of these would be nice.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> Also i wonder would there be enough members interested to do this again.


The 2150 RPM GTs are being discontinued, so I doubt we could get another group buy on them. If you are talking about anything else, then that is a different question.

Still waiting patiently, I don't mind if mine take a while to arrive, so long as they do arrive.


----------



## dougshell

I wonder what we could get 1000 ap-30 or ap-29s for


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> I wonder what we could get 1000 ap-30 or ap-29s for


I hate to be pessimistic, but I doubt another huge group buy will happen due to the length of getting people interested, paying, and waiting for the fans.


----------



## Isopropyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I hate to be pessimistic, but I doubt another huge group buy will happen due to the length of getting people interested, paying, and waiting for the fans.


With no one to blame except for the manufacture themself; I think one of the hardest parts has been the complete lack of communication. Nidec needs to be contacting people who have orders with them and updating with a more accurate time line. I certainly know they were not planning for multiple acts of god to happen. As two seperate orders were placed my thoughts were at least the first one should have some sort of time line update and or even have shipped by now.

Many of my words may sound mean, however being someone who has manufactured goods people do not care about others. They only want their items first, and of which I believe the OCN members have been more then understanding and patient in the matters. I thank each and every one of you for hanging in there. We are all eager to receive these fans. Guess all we can hope for is an early Christmas or New Year present!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

They can blame the floods all that they want but there was a good period of time before the flooding where Nidec was sitting on this order. Whos to say that even after any clean up that they won't do the same?


----------



## pretsam

This has been some wait...


----------



## 996gt2

I hope you guys get your fans before the end of the year! I've got 3x AP-15s in my system and they're simply awesome.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> They can blame the floods all that they want but there was a good period of time before the flooding where Nidec was sitting on this order. Whos to say that even after any clean up that they won't do the same?


^
This.

I expected the full model fans to arrive by this date (or maybe a month later). We don't even have the barebones.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Seriously this is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## mistax

lol i order and i was like hrmm it be in time for christmas. and i rarely check back so i totally forgot about this and never worried xD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Seriously this is getting beyond ridiculous.


Oh I'm sorry.... there's just the majority of a country under water, over 600 people dead, and very deep economic damage...

I'll crack that whip and get folks to making your fans right away.


----------



## JCG




----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry.... there's just the majority of a country under water, over 600 people dead, and very deep economic damage...
> 
> I'll crack that whip and get folks to making your fans right away.


This just made my day


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry.... there's just the majority of a country under water, over 600 people dead, and very deep economic damage...
> 
> I'll crack that whip and get folks to making your fans right away.


How long did they sit on the order before the floods?


----------



## JCG

Flash news. Manufacturing a bunch of fans for an enthusiast forum is not their core business. Have a look at this; does it mention fans anywhere? No. Does it mention hard drives and such? Yes. Bottom line - you gotta deal with it.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Flash news. Manufacturing a bunch of fans for an enthusiast forum is not their core business. Have a look at this; does it mention fans anywhere? No. Does it mention hard drives and such? Yes. Bottom line - you gotta deal with it.


Why provide an ETA if you cant meet it?


----------



## JCG

The answer is in your question - *Estimated* time of arrival. They don't take acts of nature in to consideration.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Why provide an ETA if you cant meet it?


I'm not sure if you understand this or not, but the disasters (yes, multiple natural disasters) hit before the ETA closed.

Not after, they were never late or delayed. Things were on track before all of the flooding and damage happened from the storms.


----------



## Jobotoo

I'm not in a hurry and am able to comprehend natural disasters do not follow our schedule or caprices. When they get here, I'll be glad to get them.

Thanks Tator!


----------



## shawnoen

Nikon has announced their factory in Thailand will START operations again in January 2012 with normal levels of production by March 2012.

Their factory was barely affected and the little water they had was completely pumped out November 26th.

I wouldn't expect ANYTHING from Thailand before next summer.....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Nikon has announced their factory in Thailand will START operations again in January 2012 with normal levels of production by March 2012.
> Their factory was barely affected and the little water they had was completely pumped out November 26th.
> I wouldn't expect ANYTHING from Thailand before next summer.....


What does Nikon have to do with Nidec?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> What does Nikon have to do with Nidec?


It's a comparison, Nikon incurred little damage but doesn't plan to be up to full capacity till 2 months after everything has been cleaned up.

On the other hand, Nidec incurred a lot of damage and is still in the process of cleaning up and restoration.


----------



## Starbomba

The only downside to the wait is that now i had time to plan my build a bit more, and i need 2 completes and 4 barebones more


----------



## caffeinescandal

Gah.. This is a little unexpected. I was planning on building two computers for my family with these fans.

I say we get some appliques, or OCN lanyards. xD Who's with me? lol


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Gah.. This is a little unexpected. I was planning on building two computers for my family with these fans.
> 
> I say we get some appliques, or OCN lanyards. xD Who's with me? lol


If you need the Gentle Typhoons now you can always cancel your order by passing it onto someone else and then buying the fans from Jab-Tech (which has the AP-15s for $15.95).


----------



## ehume

I must repeat something I believe I said earlier: I find this puzzling. Gentle Typhoons are made in Indonesia. Are there some critical components made in Thailand? Motors, perhaps?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's a comparison, Nikon incurred little damage but doesn't plan to be up to full capacity till 2 months after everything has been cleaned up.
> 
> On the other hand, Nidec incurred a lot of damage and is still in the process of cleaning up and restoration.


Didn't think about it that way. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Ceadderman

I still want 3 so when I have the money and whenever we've gotten something hammered out on Cost and shipping to 98620 we'll get it done.

No hurry since Nidec looks like they'll be down for a bit. Acts of God cannot be planned for and if they can, it's called a plan and plan's always have the possibility of going sideways. Growing up and being in the Military taught me that much.









~Ceadder


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> If you need the Gentle Typhoons now you can always cancel your order by passing it onto someone else and then buying the fans from Jab-Tech (which has the AP-15s for $15.95).


They don't have any left in stock, sadly!


----------



## kzinti1

Hey, Tator!

I've been reading in the thread about paying for shipping, that some people are having no trouble paying up for their shipping costs.

Of course, I'm not one of them. Every time I click on the link to take me to the page where I pay, nothing happens. It stays on the same page and just sits there.

The last post about this problem, made by whoever answers for the shipping company, says, in essence, "We have better things to do right now." Actually it says that they're busy with something else. Same thing.

A suggestion was made to e-mail the person in charge. He, supposedly, has so many e-mails that he isn't responding. I can't fault him for that. If the actual Order Page worked all would be copacetic.

So, I've paid for these fans and have no way of getting them shipped to me whenever they arrive in country. Any idea how I might be able to get them delivered to me?

All I want is for my 6 fans to be put in whatever size U.S. Postal Service-Express Mail box they'll fit in and have it mailed to me. Nothing the least bit extravagant. That's all.

It's been a long, hard trip to get this far and I ain't about to give up now.

Thanks, pal!


----------



## Kokin

^
AFAIK, it's only two guys who run FTW PC, so their regular business is priority over our group buy.

When they first started taking payment for the shipment of the fans, it only took a day or two for a reply to come. However, they do seem to be really busy at this time. I PM'ed them about a missing shirt I bought along with the payment of the shipping of the fans and I have yet to see a reply after 2-3 weeks. Only thing you can do is just be patient and wait for a reply.


----------



## mistax

xD haha from one summer to the next. i guess it be agood graduation gift when in transfering to a 4 year uni


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I must repeat something I believe I said earlier: I find this puzzling. Gentle Typhoons are made in Indonesia. Are there some critical components made in Thailand? Motors, perhaps?


Can we get an answer to this?

Also, they released a statement/report/whatever you want to call it dated December 2, 2011. Just thought everyone here might be interested.

http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/ir/indexdata_e/2011/1202.pdf
Quote:


>


Where do our fans fall in? hmmm.


----------



## Michalius

If anyone in the group buy would like to sell theirs, I'd like to buy 10.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ I have been posting these reports every week. Now keep in mind that Nidec is backed up with lots of orders, not just our fans. I'm leaning towards the HDD motors factories, and the last one opened on December 1st. I really doubt a big company like them are going to build bad reputation by stealing our money, so rest assured. You'll see that when you least expect them they will show up to your door.


----------



## Improvidus

I wouldn't mind getting some of these. Eight of them actually. Too bad ordering has already closed.


----------



## Tator Tot

*Small Update*: We'll be able to get (I think) 1000 fans in to start shipping out. I'm not sure yet, if this is possible and I'm still working things out. I do believe they'll be barebones models but we'll have to wait and see how everything pans out. .We're having to work with Nidec on what's good stock.

EDIT: By good stock, I mean products that are ready to ship and not defective in any manner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I must repeat something I believe I said earlier: I find this puzzling. Gentle Typhoons are made in Indonesia. Are there some critical components made in Thailand? Motors, perhaps?


Yeah, motors are made in Thailand.

@kzinti1 have you sent a PM to Mortimerisnerd or SmasherBasher yet?

If so, send me a PM with the details and I'll look into it.


----------



## JCG

Cheers for the update Tator, appreciated.


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome possum! Should help the more vocal of us. I'm in no hurry as I'd rather have the PWM cables. Just waiting for my guy to hear back from FTW about the shipping and them to contact me to find out how much is gonbe.









~Ceadder


----------



## Onions

well i couldnt wait any longer and purchased other fans... so i have um 25 barebones im gonna need to dump... tator im pming you now

List of sold fans:
Starbomba 4 (paid)
Kokin 4 (paid)
furiousnoodle 4 (paid)
Michalius 10
CarFreak302 3 (paid)

remaining fans: 0


----------



## Starbomba

I need 4 barebones







Add me on that list!


----------



## Kokin

I'll also take 4 barebones.


----------



## 1keith1

I've seen some gentle typhoons coming in stock online again. Does this mean their factory is going again? I'd love to have these soon.

Edit: Should have read the previous page before posting. It will be great if these arrive for people before christmas.


----------



## shawnoen

This all just seems like a major PITA for everyone involved for just an extra 300rpm (over the AP-15 model).


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> This all just seems like a major PITA for everyone involved for just an extra 300rpm (over the AP-15 model).


When your ambients can get as high as 40c on summer, 300 RPM can make a difference









Plus, considering the regular AP-15's sell like hotcakes for $15, $9 for barebones+patience does not seem a bad deal at all.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I might be interested in adding four more fans. Barebone would be fine for the additional fans.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Plus, considering the regular AP-15's sell like hotcakes for $15, $9 for barebones+patience does not seem a bad deal at all.


This. For 2x AP-15s, I would have 3x 2150s. I'm in no rush to get them either, so 8x fans for $72 + $10shipping definitely beats $120 + shipping.


----------



## FuriousNoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> well i couldnt wait any longer and purchased other fans... so i have um 25 barebones im gonna need to dump... tator im pming you now
> List of sold fans:
> Starbomba 4
> remaining fans: 21


I would love to get 4 fans if you still have some left.


----------



## Nova.

Selling 2 Complete fans. PM me if you want them!


----------



## Onions

all my fans are sold


----------



## mobius9

Just wanted to say thanks again to OCN for doing the group order. I know a lot of people are frustrated due to the wait, but you gotta realize that we wouldn't even have had the opportunity for this if the site didn't support us... and that is an awesome feat. Thanks guys


----------



## Iamthebull

Any updates? It's time for one.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Any updates? It's time for one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> *Small Update*: We'll be able to get (I think) 1000 fans in to start shipping out. I'm not sure yet, if this is possible and I'm still working things out. I do believe they'll be barebones models but we'll have to wait and see how everything pans out. .We're having to work with Nidec on what's good stock.
> 
> EDIT: By good stock, I mean products that are ready to ship and not defective in any manner.


----------



## Kokin

^
I would like an update of that update.









Joking aside, I hope those 1000 barebones come in soon. That would fulfill the 978 quota of the group buy.


----------



## GingerJohn

All I want for Christmas,
is 2 Nidec Servo GT 2150 120mm barebone fans









I keep trying, but I can't get it to fit the tune...

I don't really want them for Christmas, I know that isn't going to happen. Still happy to wait for things to get sorted.

Thanks again for all your work and dealing with us impatient people Tator, much appriciated!


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*


Lol missed that one.

Thanks!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> Selling 2 Complete fans. PM me if you want them!


PM sent @Nova for the 2 fans!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Lol missed that one.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## k1msta

edited: Nvm


----------



## caffeinescandal

I'm surprised no one posted this, but all factories seems to be running now.

http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/ir/indexdata_e/2011/1215.pdf

But I guess it being the holidays and stuff, we wont be hearing an update til January, maybe?


----------



## Kenjiwing

Sounds great! Hopefully we will get an ETA soon. Eager to get this build done


----------



## Cavi

Frankly, I'm fine waiting. Just had to poke my head back in to see if there was any updates. Have a good new year everyone!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I'm surprised no one posted this, but all factories seems to be running now.
> http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/ir/indexdata_e/2011/1215.pdf
> But I guess it being the holidays and stuff, we wont be hearing an update til January, maybe?


Good news indeed. My 3-IN-ONE oil has been lonely and is waiting to be opened just for these GTs!


----------



## ehume

Do NOT use 3-in-One Oil !

It contains a penetrant. Just use plain oil.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Do NOT use 3-in-One Oil !
> 
> It contains a penetrant. Just use plain oil.


Why would one need oil on new GT's anyway? And what in specific do you suggest?

Also, like everyone else is saying it would be nice to have more frequent updates, but I don't believe OCN to be their day jobs. I just want my new shipping information updated and the two fans another member sent my way added to my total as he backed out.


----------



## ehume

And if there is no news, should we receive an "update" daily?

As for oiling any fan, use light machine oil. See item 3 in my sig. Singer sewing machine oil, oil for your roller blades, oil for your model trains, etc. Heck, even motor oil . . .

As for why, even bearings run better lubricated.


----------



## Kokin

Really? 3-in-One has been recommended in many threads/websites for many years now... but I shall take your advice. I've been using synthetic motor oil prior to this, so my fans should be good.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> I just want my new shipping information updated and the two fans another member sent my way added to my total as he backed out.


Agreed. I bought 4 more and need those on the list under my name to pay for the shipping.

I'm still patient enough. These fans would be going towards my full WCing project, which i cannot afford at the moment (maybe next year). Maybe use them as H70/H50 fans and case fans, but i'm not in a hurry


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Really? 3-in-One has been recommended in many threads/websites for many years now... but I shall take your advice. I've been using synthetic motor oil prior to this, so my fans should be good.


Synthetic -- that's a pretty good idea.


----------



## jason4207

What is 3-in-1 oil good for?

Thanks for the advice. I was just thinking of breakin down all my rigs and oiling the fans. Yates in the server, and some deltas and panaflos in my main rig. I have GTs in my HTPC that are pretty new so I probably won't touch them. I'll be using 5W-30 Synthetic Motor oil per your advice as it's all I have except 3-in-1. Does ball bearing vs bushing/rifle-bearing make a difference on oil selection?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> What is 3-in-1 oil good for?
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I was just thinking of breakin down all my rigs and oiling the fans. Yates in the server, and some deltas and panaflos in my main rig. I have GTs in my HTPC that are pretty new so I probably won't touch them. I'll be using 5W-30 Synthetic Motor oil per your advice as it's all I have except 3-in-1. Does ball bearing vs bushing/rifle-bearing make a difference on oil selection?


3-in-1 is good for penetrating, with residual lubrication, on things like hinges and other non-critical items.

5w-30 will work fine on all your fans, regardless of bearing type. Just don't wreck any trying to get in. If the manufacturer wants to block access, accept it.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> 3-in-1 is good for penetrating, with residual lubrication, on things like hinges and other non-critical items.
> 
> 5w-30 will work fine on all your fans, regardless of bearing type. Just don't wreck any trying to get in. If the manufacturer wants to block access, accept it.


Whoa, back up. We can use motor oil to oil fans? When you guys were talking about synthetic oil I assumed you guys meant this. I have an extra bottle of 5w-20 synthetic in my trunk, maybe I should lube my current fans to pass time.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Synthetic -- that's a pretty good idea.


Aside from WD40 and the 3inOne I didn't have any other kinds of oils for mechanical things, so my dad suggested synthetic motor oil. It's been working fine for over a year and my fans definitely run smoother and more quiet than before I knew about lubricating them.

It was amazing to see the gunk of dried up grease/oil inside the fan bearings the first time I opened them up. I didn't think it would be that bad to be honest.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Synthetic -- that's a pretty good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from WD40 and the 3inOne I didn't have any other kinds of oils for mechanical things, so my dad suggested synthetic motor oil. It's been working fine for over a year and my fans definitely run smoother and more quiet than before I knew about lubricating them.
> 
> It was amazing to see the gunk of dried up grease/oil inside the fan bearings the first time I opened them up. I didn't think it would be that bad to be honest.
Click to expand...

WD-40 is a straight penetrant. The only reason it feels like a lubricant is that is has some petroleum in it. Never use it for anything but loosening things up.

One form of synthetic motor oil is made from silicon, or has silicon in it. I used some in my car a few decades back -- late 1970's, I believe. It goes back a ways.

5W-30, 10W-40 is multi-grade motor oil, also called multi-weight oil. It has oils of two viscosities to handle ranges of temperatures. Like other common oil, multi-grade oils are made from carbon and hydrogen only.

I just learned something new. There are synthetic oils made from hydrocarbons. The Germans started making them when they had trouble getting petroleum.



Wikipedia said:


> Tests show that fully synthetic oil is superior in extreme service conditions to conventional oil, and may perform better for longer under standard conditions. But in the vast majority of vehicle applications, mineral oil based lubricants, fortified with additives and with the benefit of over a century of development, continue to be the predominant lubricant for most internal combustion engine applications.


Which means that the synthetic oils ought to do just fine. But as for me, Singer sewing machine oil is just fine.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> WD-40 is a straight penetrant. The only reason it feels like a lubricant is that is has some petroleum in it. Never use it for anything but loosening things up.
> 
> One form of synthetic motor oil is made from silicon, or has silicon in it. I used some in my car a few decades back -- late 1970's, I believe. It goes back a ways.
> 
> 5W-30, 10W-40 is multi-grade motor oil, also called multi-weight oil. It has oils of two viscosities to handle ranges of temperatures. Like other common oil, multi-grade oils are made from carbon and hydrogen only.
> 
> I just learned something new. There are synthetic oils made from hydrocarbons. The Germans started making them when they had trouble getting petroleum.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
> Tests show that fully synthetic oil is superior in extreme service conditions to conventional oil, and may perform better for longer under standard conditions. But in the vast majority of vehicle applications, mineral oil based lubricants, fortified with additives and with the benefit of over a century of development, continue to be the predominant lubricant for most internal combustion engine applications.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means that the synthetic oils ought to do just fine. But as for me, Singer sewing machine oil is just fine.
Click to expand...

Very interesting..... well, I guess I will have to find a good bottle of either synthetic or mineral based. Hopefully a can that is easy to use on small parts like fans.


----------



## Norlig

I would really much want an update on this.

I expected them 3 months ago, but now I am contemplating cancelling the order and buy the 1850 rpm version.

I really want these fans, but I really dont feel like waiting anymore


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> WD-40 is a straight penetrant. The only reason it feels like a lubricant is that is has some petroleum in it. Never use it for anything but loosening things up.
> 
> One form of synthetic motor oil is made from silicon, or has silicon in it. I used some in my car a few decades back -- late 1970's, I believe. It goes back a ways.
> 
> 5W-30, 10W-40 is multi-grade motor oil, also called multi-weight oil. It has oils of two viscosities to handle ranges of temperatures. Like other common oil, multi-grade oils are made from carbon and hydrogen only.
> 
> I just learned something new. There are synthetic oils made from hydrocarbons. The Germans started making them when they had trouble getting petroleum.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
> Tests show that fully synthetic oil is superior in extreme service conditions to conventional oil, and may perform better for longer under standard conditions. But in the vast majority of vehicle applications, mineral oil based lubricants, fortified with additives and with the benefit of over a century of development, continue to be the predominant lubricant for most internal combustion engine applications.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means that the synthetic oils ought to do just fine. But as for me, Singer sewing machine oil is just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting..... well, I guess I will have to find a good bottle of either synthetic or mineral based. Hopefully a can that is easy to use on small parts like fans.
Click to expand...

If you really feel the need, then go with the lube I use on all of my saltwater fishing reels. It is not a penetrant. It goes by the name, "Super-Lube". It comes in a spray can, tubes of various amounts and I buy it by the pound tub. The active ingredient, if you can call it that, is PTFE. Polytetrafluorethelyne. Yep, Teflon. If it don't dissolve the plastic parts in some of my high-priced big-game reels, it ain't gonna melt some fan. Just Google "Super-Lube". It's all over the web.

It's food grade, if you get wasted and get the munchies. It doesn't freeze or fry. I'd be buried in a barrel if I hadn't chosen to be cremated. No use planting people if they don't grow back. A waste of space and a good garden plot, too. Almost as bright an idea as neckties and lawn grass. Planting people, that is. For a perfect lubricant, use "Super-Lube".


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I would really much want an update on this.
> I expected them 3 months ago, but now I am contemplating cancelling the order and buy the 1850 rpm version.
> I really want these fans, but I really dont feel like waiting anymore


Trust me I do as well, but after waiting this long might as well hold out. If anything we should get an update directly from the manufacturer, regarding our order, not news letters.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Trust me I do as well, but after waiting this long might as well hold out. If anything we should get an update directly from the manufacturer, regarding our order, not news letters.


I wonder if OCN will really want to do future orders on other products given this catastrophe and realizing it was probably going to take longer than expected in the first place.

I think they should keep it to sure fire items such as T-Shirts, vendor sponsored items, and the like. I have heard mixed things about the keyboards, but they have one of the associated vendors handle that anyway. It really is too bad though that this happened the way it did. And I understand the feelings of the OCN community. After all, we are used to the likes of a traditional seller like Newegg who has great customer service and the ability to fix your problem in a fast time frame and will give you constant updates. So we all need to realize that the few people involved with this whole process are like you and me and have real jobs as well. On the flip side of the coin we have invested decent money and sent our payments back as early as June of 2011. At this point people are eager for shreds of news and want a little more accountability and proactive attitude. Some of the updates based on Nidec and the factories have come from us regular folks and I am sure that is an odd for some people thinking those updates are the ones we should be hearing first from OCN, not to mention the estimated time or status of our own order (in which the barbone models have gotten an update). Lastly, there are plenty of people posting updates to this thread regarding their orders (and/or PM's) who have not received updates or responses to their individual issues in what is probably an excessive amount of time (i.e. Those canceling their orders and needing a refund, wanting to pick up other's dropped orders, shipping information, etc. - I'm one of those guys... lol).

So yes, easy to understand the frustrations all around. Lets keep our hopes up. OCN has yet to fail us and we are al enthusiasts and want to show our support and get some awesome product while we are at it! If there was a way to help I am sure we would be more than willing.


----------



## Jobotoo

I still have no issue and have no problem waiting.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I would really much want an update on this.
> I expected them 3 months ago, but now I am contemplating cancelling the order and buy the 1850 rpm version.
> I really want these fans, but I really dont feel like waiting anymore


I might be willing to take on some of the orders for those who want to cancel. I'd prefer barebones versions though and I need up to 14.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Hah! I forgot all about this order. Bought and paid for a long time ago. Was browsing through some old PMs and saw the ones about this buy and it reminded me that I was in on it. Came to check the thread to see how things were going.

On a side note, I can't seem to add a subscription to this thread. I click the sub link and it won't do anything. Tried even using 3 different browser windows. Anyone else having this issue?

I also noticed the issue with trying to flip through pages in the For Sale section under video. Can't seem to interact with the next page button or any numbered button. I can however, open next page or page 2 in a new window just fine. Can't seem to add a subscription to this thread by opening a new window, though


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Hah! I forgot all about this order. Bought and paid for a long time ago. Was browsing through some old PMs and saw the ones about this buy and it reminded me that I was in on it. Came to check the thread to see how things were going.
> On a side note, I can't seem to add a subscription to this thread. I click the sub link and it won't do anything. Tried even using 3 different browser windows. Anyone else having this issue?
> I also noticed the issue with trying to flip through pages in the For Sale section under video. Can't seem to interact with the next page button or any numbered button. I can however, open next page or page 2 in a new window just fine. Can't seem to add a subscription to this thread by opening a new window, though


That's weird. I have no problems with it on PaleMoon(Firefox), Chrome, IE, and my phone's browsers. Do you have any add-on that might be blocking links or have you possibly disabled subscriptions on your account?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Hah! I forgot all about this order. Bought and paid for a long time ago. Was browsing through some old PMs and saw the ones about this buy and it reminded me that I was in on it. Came to check the thread to see how things were going.
> 
> On a side note, I can't seem to add a subscription to this thread. I click the sub link and it won't do anything. Tried even using 3 different browser windows. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> I also noticed the issue with trying to flip through pages in the For Sale section under video. Can't seem to interact with the next page button or any numbered button. I can however, open next page or page 2 in a new window just fine. Can't seem to add a subscription to this thread by opening a new window, though


In Edit Your Subscriptions there is this:

*Subscription Options*

*Would you like to be asked to set the frequency on each new subscription?*

*Don't ask me* (check this box and we'll just use your default without popping up a dialog box every time)

Leave it unchecked, and you will be able to subscribe to threads. There is a bug in the huddler site.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> In Edit Your Subscriptions there is this:
> 
> *Subscription Options*
> 
> *Would you like to be asked to set the frequency on each new subscription?*
> *Don't ask me* (check this box and we'll just use your default without popping up a dialog box every time)
> 
> Leave it unchecked, and you will be able to subscribe to threads. There is a bug in the huddler site.


aha!

That did it. Anything in regards to the For Sale forum issue with trying to go to new pages for video? Think there's an issue there, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That's weird. I have no problems with it on PaleMoon(Firefox), Chrome, IE, and my phone's browsers. Do you have any add-on that might be blocking links or have you possibly disabled subscriptions on your account?


I figured there was some kind of bug or glitch with the new site. So I guess that confirms it.


----------



## royalkilla408

I paid for shipping. Can someone please update the list and check off my shipping. Thanks.


----------



## AliceInChains

is there an eta on this? Im thinking of cancelling as well. I needed these fans months ago


----------



## Kokin

Hey guys, FTWPC, the company who is in charge of the shipment details of this group buy, only has mort doing everything by himself. He is also moving his company, so there is limited time for him to get to any shipment-related support done. If you are looking to buy/sell fans, TatorTot is the one to PM, though he seems pretty busy himself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm not ignoring emails and PMs, I just haven't gotten to answering all of them yet. Part of the reason I haven't responded to some of the messages is that I don't have an answer yet. It simply isn't an efficient use of my time to go through messages letting everyone know I don't have an answer at this time. The mess that I was left with was more than expected. Here's a small list of things on my plate right now -
> - Working with the realtor to setup a shop
> - production/supply issues with our paracord manufacturer
> - finalizing production details of FTW Sleeve 2.0 (since we will be running out before we can get a new shipment in)
> - No response from FrozenQ regarding shipments from them
> - shipping about 60 processing orders
> - full inventory and re-ordering of needed products (takes a lot longer than you would think)
> - hiring of new employees and training
> I am blessed that I am able to live on 3 - 4 hours of sleep a night but that still only gives me 20 hours a day to work. About 35 orders have shipped between yesterday and today. Most have been updated on the website and if you provided an email at checkout, you will have an email with the tracking information.
> As I have stated in other places, if you wish to cancel an order, please email me (in sig).


----------



## SandShark

Using Yates in place of the GT 2150's. The High Speed D12SH-12 fans make a bunch noise past medium speed, but do push a lot of air. The Medium D12SM-12 fans are much quieter (near silent) at full speed, but also push LESS air. OK for my Radiators, but not what I envisioned when I ordered the GT's.

Regarding this order: Patient, yes. Disappointed, yes.

Perhaps it's time to renegotiate a new dealine. Not uncommon in business. Start with 30 days, see their reaction, then go from there... 45, 60, 90 days etc. There really has to be an end date for them to shoot for otherwise it's just an open order on the docket - one of many in an excel spread sheet or stack on a production managers desk.

My next build is when Ivy Bridge launches - approx. April. Be nice to have the GT's by then (or sooner).









Best, SS


----------



## royalkilla408

Updated 10/21/2011

That was the last update in the front page. I know the mods are busy but it doesn't take 2.5 months to get another update from the company that makes the fans! This is taking way too long and it seems like we aren't getting anywhere. Please get an update on what is going on and when are we getting the fans for sure. We need a set date now for all the orders.


----------



## kzinti1

Since we actually have such a relatively tiny order for fans that are no longer even being made, I doubt that we're anywhere close to the top of their Back Order list, or whatever it's called.

Setting up for a small run of now obscure fans, when they need to start filling large, delayed orders to help pay for their clean up, just doesn't seem to me to be the least bit feasible.

If we're lucky, we'll get refunds. If not, then they'll rush through making these fans and they probably won't be worth having. I seriously doubt that they'll ever be trusted on any radiator of mine and these days case fans are mostly larger than 120mm. Come to think of it, my MountainMods case has a slew of 120mm intakes and exhausts. But I've already mounted Yate-Loon's. Oh, well. It was a thought.

I just hope OCN doesn't give up on buys like this. This was a completely unforeseen incident that couldn't be helped.

Nobody here has any control over it so we may as well quit whining about it, wait and see what happens.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Since we actually have such a relatively tiny order for fans *that are no longer even being made*, I doubt that we're anywhere close to the top of their Back Order list, or whatever it's called.


Gentle Typhoons are discontinued now? Last time I checked, Aquatuning and other places still had hundreds of AP-15s in stock.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Gentle Typhoons are discontinued now? Last time I checked, Aquatuning and other places still had hundreds of AP-15s in stock.


The 2150-RPM version of this group buy was only manufactured for Japan, but OCN was [un]lucky enough to get Nidec to agree to a group buy for the 2150-RPM version, before they discontinued it completely. They still manufacture all the other models as far as I know.


----------



## AliceInChains

What I want to know is where is the money. Does nidec have the money for the order already?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> What I want to know is where is the money. Does nidec have the money for the order already?


I believe FTW fronted the cash for the order before any of you payed, so they are losing the most on all of this which they did as a favor to the ocn community (i.e. they're not making money on this). When you pay FTW you're just paying back the money to them that they spent on your behalf. Nidec is being extremely slow that's all.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Since we actually have such a relatively tiny order for fans that are no longer even being made, I doubt that we're anywhere close to the top of their Back Order list, or whatever it's called.
> Setting up for a small run of now obscure fans, when they need to start filling large, delayed orders to help pay for their clean up, just doesn't seem to me to be the least bit feasible.
> If we're lucky, we'll get refunds. If not, then they'll rush through making these fans and they probably won't be worth having. I seriously doubt that they'll ever be trusted on any radiator of mine and these days case fans are mostly larger than 120mm. Come to think of it, my MountainMods case has a slew of 120mm intakes and exhausts. But I've already mounted Yate-Loon's. Oh, well. It was a thought.
> I just hope OCN doesn't give up on buys like this. This was a completely unforeseen incident that couldn't be helped.
> Nobody here has any control over it so we may as well quit whining about it, wait and see what happens.


All of this statement is pure speculation on your part. If you don't have the facts then don't just post excuses for a company that you're not communicating with, nor do you know their quality control procedures.

Also, asking questions as a paying CUSTOMER is not whining. This order is not a video game, where players whine about dying. This is a business transaction and we as customers are merely inquiring about the products we ordered. Those that contacted the company and placed our order represent us the customer. The disaster was an unforseen and understandable delay, but unless there's no way to contact them, then I and others are merely asking for some type of dialog to find out where we stand on the production end.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Gentle Typhoons are discontinued now? Last time I checked, Aquatuning and other places still had hundreds of AP-15s in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2150-RPM version of this group buy was only manufactured for Japan, but OCN was [un]lucky enough to get Nidec to agree to a group buy for the 2150-RPM version, before they discontinued it completely. They still manufacture all the other models as far as I know.
Click to expand...

Whew, I'm really glad I backed out of the group buy in November and went for AP-15s instead. When I first signed up for the group buy, I was under the impression that I'd have the fans by September!


----------



## stren

I think what we need here is a


----------



## JCG

Right, I'm backing out, fore sure this time (don't have the watercooling system anymore, and I could do with the cash). If anyone wants 6x complete fans, shoot me a PM.


----------



## x509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> All of this statement is pure speculation on your part. If you don't have the facts then don't just post excuses for a company that you're not communicating with, nor do you know their quality control procedures.
> Also, asking questions as a paying CUSTOMER is not whining. This order is not a video game, where players whine about dying. This is a business transaction and we as customers are merely inquiring about the products we ordered. Those that contacted the company and placed our order represent us the customer. The disaster was an unforseen and understandable delay, but unless there's no way to contact them, then I and others are merely asking for some type of dialog to find out where we stand on the production end.


Guys,

I'm as p---ed about the delay as anyone (OK, maybe not *every*one) but we all have to remember what happened. These floods cost people's lives and many other people were displaced. With apologies to Humphrey Bogart (Casablanca), this order probably doesn't amount to a "hill of beans" compared to what they are dealing with over in Thailand.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I was hoping to hear something in the last week or so, but I've gotta take a pass now. Would have liked to get the 3 fans that I was wanting but I don't even know if I'll have the funds available to pick them up when we get updated on the new timeline. My apologies.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kokin

Oh first-world problems~


----------



## phillywood

I hope the order is not cancelled b/c I still want my 30 completes. It is unfortunate what happened in Thailand, but what can you do. I have talked to people who have ordered thru me and we are fine with waiting. Thanks again for the opportunity to get in on this deal.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillywood*
> 
> I hope the order is not cancelled b/c I still want my 30 completes. It is unfortunate what happened in Thailand, but what can you do. I have talked to people who have ordered thru me and we are fine with waiting. Thanks again for the opportunity to get in on this deal.


In all fairness it might have been more professional and safe to have cancelled the orders a while back and avoid headaches. In less than 4 months it will have been a year in the making. Too long.

Has anyone actually had any luck getting their refunds back out of curiosity? Just asking as I still currently am keeping my dough in the mix and hoping for a good announcement in the next few weeks.


----------



## AliceInChains

has anyone tried pm'ing tator tot? just curious.


----------



## PepeLapiu

??


----------



## Kokin

Here's what Tator told me a few days ago, so I'm hoping for an update somewhat soon. I also suggested that he find someone to take charge of the fan spreadsheet, so that it can be updated whenever someone sells or buys fans. Then that assistant could follow up with Tator's own spreadsheet, so there's some sort of organization. I'm sure some of us here have more than enough time to do this kind of job.








Quote:


> I haven't had a moment to get the spreadsheet up to date since there was a lot of shifting durring December/early January. I will get it up to date soon.
> 
> January always ends up being a "bad" month for me, as things always end up a bit hectic and I run around like a chicken with my head chopped off for half of the month.


----------



## NorxMAL

We need some news









Nidec is behind in production, and the fans we are waiting on has gone out of normal production right?

The machines that would have made our fans, is probably set to make other current products nidec has?

They might be really hesitant to even consider to bring the production line for our fans back online?

We have heard nothing from nidec, will they even fulfill our order..?


----------



## 1keith1

I've decided I want some other fans, so I'm now selling 2x Barebones, shipping was paid by me already.

PM me if interested.

edit: Sold to Stren.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keith1*
> 
> I've decided I want some other fans, so I'm now selling 2x Barebones, shipping was paid by me already.
> PM me if interested.


PM'd I need a bunch of barebones versions and I dont mind waiting a while longer







If anyone else wants to jump ship on the barebones, PM me also, once Eric comes out of hibernation we can sort it out.


----------



## ehume

I'm waiting. I really really want to know how well a 2150 rpm GT will do, and with what noise. That, and I'll have four rather unique fans.


----------



## MacNcheese

Nidec did loose on their, as their shared dropped about a third, but they did get insurance money. Is it possible to get refunded or not. Can a mod or someone do an update every now and then with the date posted in the update please

http://www.rttnews.com/1803539/nidec-q3-profit-drops-cuts-fy-earnings-sales-forecast-quick-facts.aspx?type=qf


----------



## dVeLoPe

i will take 10 of these fans if possible if not ill take 4 right now aswell! going for a new build was goign to buy sleeved ap15s for 16$ each want thse tho!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> We need some news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nidec is behind in production, and the fans we are waiting on has gone out of normal production right?
> The machines that would have made our fans, is probably set to make other current products nidec has?
> They might be really hesitant to even consider to bring the production line for our fans back online?
> We have heard nothing from nidec, will they even fulfill our order..?


The thing is they were already being produced, but the floods stopped that production. There was talk in earlier pages that 1000 barebones were already made, but I haven't heard of it since then.


----------



## Norlig

I am selling 8 Complete fans for the price I payed for them, PM for more info


----------



## mortimersnerd

Just a little update -

Expect good news in the _very near_ future.


----------



## JCG

Brilliant! In that case, I retract my earlier offer to sell my share of the fans.







Cheers for the update, mort, albeit a vague one.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Just a little update -
> Expect good news in the _very near_ future.


Ahhh finally an update!


----------



## GingerJohn

Last week I gave up on this and decided to buy some 1850's. Somehow I knew this would happen:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Expect good news in the _very near_ future.


Oh well, you can never have too many GTs.


----------



## stren

Yay for good news

Also bump for anyone no longer wanting barebones versions - PM me


----------



## phillywood

Great to here. I think I just chubbed.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Oh well, you can never have too many GTs.


Tell me about it: 2 x AP-11's, 4 x AP-12's, 2 x AP-13's, 6 x AP-14's, 2 x AP-15's, 1 x AP-30 (PWM mod). They make great case fans.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm in no rush. I have no shortage of fans. I've been wanting to try out one of these gentle typhoon fans and for the price you can't go wrong. I'm just hoping that they live up to the hype, nothing ever does.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'm in no rush. I have no shortage of fans. I've been wanting to try out one of these gentle typhoon fans and for the price you can't go wrong. I'm just hoping that they live up to the hype, nothing ever does.


With the GTs being recommend 9 out of 10 times and having many tests done on them, I would think it's not really hype.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I don't know how this would be processed but anyone interested in selling their fans, I'll buy them from you.
PM me if you are interested.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Just a little update -
> Expect good news in the _very near_ future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Last week I gave up on this and decided to buy some 1850's. Somehow I knew this would happen:
> Oh well, you can never have too many GTs.


He didnt say it was happening. He said to expect good news in the near future. To me, nothing has changed. Besides ap-15's hold there value. If you decide to sell them, you should be able to get the money back you put into them.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Here's your good news.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/0_50


----------



## JCG

Well, that should satisfy you barebone guys.







Now what's the news for the complete guys?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Here's your good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/0_50


Any Info on the Complete's?


----------



## mortimersnerd

I don't have any info in the completes yet. I'll post as soon as I have news.


----------



## JCG

Fingers crossed its sooner than later. Cheers mort.







Also, any chance we can see a photo of the barebone pile? That'd be pretty awesome ..


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Fingers crossed its sooner than later. Cheers mort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any chance we can see a photo of the barebone pile? That'd be pretty awesome ..


Pr0n is not allowed here...


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Pr0n is not allowed here...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Here's your good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/0_50


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*


+rep


----------



## jason4207




----------



## PepeLapiu

Hi Mortimersnerd. This is great news finally!
I did order some barebone fans but I would rather pay to have them shipped together with the complete ones when they get in.
Please update the O.P. for instructions as pertaining to those who are waiting for the complete order to have them shipped together.

Also, anyone wanting to sell their barebones and/or complete fans, just PM or email me and I'll gladly buy them from you.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu
[email protected]


----------



## audioxbliss

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Just in time for me to add another 360 rad and my graphics cards to my loop!


----------



## kzinti1

Is there some trick to getting my name checked off as having paid for shipping?


----------



## shawnoen

Those are not GentleTyphoon fans in those pics.


----------



## Spotswood

^ Ugh, and what's with the silver colored frame?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Pr0n is not allowed here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Here's your good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/0_50
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Those are not GentleTyphoon fans in those pics.


Obviously. Those are San Aces. I want to know where these shots were taken. A distributor? A manufacturer that uses them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> ^ Ugh, and what's with the silver colored frame?


Those are aluminum frames. They are sold at a premium. You find them in industrial fans.

Those pics are either pr0n or shots of a sumptuous banquet. Or both. +rep


----------



## mindwarper

Good to know that the barebones are ready









Just now to wait for the completes, this will be worth the wait


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Those are not GentleTyphoon fans in those pics.


It also wasn't posted by mort who is the only person who has access to the fans


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Obviously. Those are San Aces. I want to know where these shots were taken. A distributor? A manufacturer that uses them?


At my old work. I took the pictures. Original thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/962239/epic-post-jpg-san-ace-l


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Obviously. Those are San Aces. I want to know where these shots were taken. A distributor? A manufacturer that uses them?
> 
> 
> 
> At my old work. I took the pictures. Original thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/962239/epic-post-jpg-san-ace-l
Click to expand...

Very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dougshell

If anyone is looking to get rid of 6 fans please send me a pm.

3 would be fine as well but i rather have 6.
Also i currently have 3 ap-15 so maybe we could even work a trade


----------



## rockcoeur

I may have 3 completes for you, still waiting on a reply from FTWPC to get a refund on my shipping...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> I may have 3 completes for you, still waiting on a reply from FTWPC to get a refund on my shipping...


AFAIK, they aren't refunding payments for shipping if you decide to bail out of the group buy and sell your fans.


----------



## dougshell

I know it would be hard to convince people to try this again, but what are the odds of doing another group by sometime for GT fans. Either ap-15 or ap-29.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> AFAIK, they aren't refunding payments for shipping if you decide to bail out of the group buy and sell your fans.


I sent them a message and they told me it would be ok, to send them a message on OCN where we would get into the details. Two months later, still no reply from them.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> I know it would be hard to convince people to try this again, but what are the odds of doing another group by sometime for GT fans. Either ap-15 or ap-29.


Then I would consider making a web page just for that sole purpose.

Tator Tot and mortimersnerd has thrown a ton of work into this, and doing this kind of thing manually, is a exceedingly huge task.

There have been plenty of times when they have taken heat and pestering. I wonder if people forget they are doing this on their free time and for free.

Thank you Tator Tot and mortimersnerd for this huge effort you both have given, I hope you both are still sane after this


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Then I would consider making a web page just for that sole purpose.
> Tator Tot and mortimersnerd has thrown a ton of work into this, and doing this kind of thing manually, is a exceedingly huge task.
> There have been plenty of times when they have taken heat and pestering. I wonder if people forget they are doing this on their free time and for free.
> Thank you Tator Tot and mortimersnerd for this huge effort you both have given, I hope you both are still sane after this


+1, my gratitude toward Tator Tot and mortimersnerd !


----------



## Ceadderman

Amen!









~Ceadder


----------



## HGooper

Sold 3 GT1250 fans to stren, just put a note here.


----------



## emuexport

Sweet thanks for the update. Knew a bit of patience would pay off given the fact there was a natural disaster in the mix.

Thanks again and I can't wait to get them. Many computers to use them on.

emu


----------



## phillywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> I know it would be hard to convince people to try this again, but what are the odds of doing another group by sometime for GT fans. Either ap-15 or ap-29.


I give those odds 0 to none anytime soon. Have you kept up with this thread. You have to a big ups to these guys for doing this, but I couldn't imagine the headaches they had to endure. Tho is seems that the plants are up again so maybe it would easier.


----------



## PepeLapiu

If an other group buy happens, it wont be for fans for sure.__


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> I know it would be hard to convince people to try this again, but what are the odds of doing another group by sometime for GT fans. Either ap-15 or ap-29.


No need. You can buy those fans on the Internet already pretty easily. This group buy was for a model that isn't sold in most locales and is no longer going to be manufactured after this buy.

All the headaches and *****ing are not worth it for individuals to save a few bucks on a fan that can easily be found online.


----------



## cloppy007

Group buy of 7950? For $300 each I'll jump in


----------



## phillywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Group buy of 7950? For $300 each I'll jump in


I second that motion:thumb:


----------



## faMine

If anyone wants to sell three of these complete bad boys, let me know.


----------



## gillotte

Woot just paid for my shipping. Any idea how long until theyre shipped out?


----------



## Buska103

Wait.... barebones are finally here?!


----------



## gillotte

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived and how often is the spreadsheet updated roughly?


----------



## terence52

Hey, Do anyone want the complete 2150s? Got 19 of them. Me and my friend are no longer keen on it. If anyone want it Pm me. Thanks!


----------



## Jobotoo

Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Bing

*ALERT !*

I'm quite surprise and honestly its very disturbing to read this post here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204750/still-no-news-from-ftw-pc/0_50#post_16382614

Maybe Chipp could jump in here and clarify this please ?


----------



## Kokin

Thanks for bringing it to our attention. Let's wait and see what Chipp or admin has to say about this before we all freak out.


----------



## Norlig

I am still waiting for Complete fans... Never requested a Payback in Paypal, dont really want to either but what else is there? will wait for update from Admins.


----------



## dougshell

I am looking at paying for 6 fans from a user that pmed me but until this is sorted out i rather it be his problem then mine.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing*
> 
> *ALERT !*
> I'm quite surprise and honestly its very disturbing to read this post here ->
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Here's the deal.
> I left FTW PC because there were too many things going on that I didn't agree with that I prefer to not disclose or discuss in public. The entire venture started out as me and Mort. 9/10 times when an inquiry, customer issue, quote, order problem, delay, or any other type of customer contact came in, I was the one you talked to.I was the one that filled 100% of orders. Now that I'm gone, it's as if the company doesn't even exist anymore because I have no doubt Mort isn't as passionate about it as I was. I have no doubt that 0 orders have been filled since I left. I still hear from a lot of my business contacts and acquaintances and they are all wondering what's going on. To those questions, I really don't have answers. It's as if Mort dropped off the face of the Earth.
> A full month after I left and had given fair warning that I would not be handling it, I get a phone call from some trucking company that they had 2 pallets of GT 2150s for the group buy. After scrambling for a week trying to get Mort to step up and get something done, we finally went over his head and had to get admin and Chipp involved just to get him to respond with an answer and get them shipped somewhere they could sit until he can figure out what to do with them. As of this writing, I don't know where they are or how long it is going to take him to ship them.
> The FTW Sleeve 2.0 is still vaporware. A full month after he said he was shipping samples out for review, nothing has shown up. There has been no more content / pictures posted of it. It's as if he said "nevermind."
> I logged into the company Paypal account the other day to make sure my credit cards were removed so that when customers finally decide to file chargebacks / disputes / claims against him, I don't take the hit for it. When I did, I was appalled at the sheer amount of orders that have come in and have not been filled in the month since I left.
> I really hate to say this about the company I started and put 110% of my efforts into, but here goes.
> "Buyer beware".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Chipp could jump in here and clarify this please ?
Click to expand...

We've already waited this long, and I'll wait a bit more for an official response. Thanks for that link Bing


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing*
> 
> *ALERT !*
> I'm quite surprise and honestly its very disturbing to read this post here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204750/still-no-news-from-ftw-pc/0_50#post_16382614
> Maybe Chipp could jump in here and clarify this please ?


Adam is simply spreading lies about FTW PC.

I'm working to finalize the orders, but this is taking longer than expected because a very large number of people have parted out their orders and sold them.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Adam is simply spreading lies about FTW PC.
> I'm working to finalize the orders, but this is taking longer than expected because a very large number of people have parted out their orders and sold them.


The fact you're here replying to everyone about their orders puts my mind to rest as Adam's post got me worried. Thanks for spending the little free time you seem to have for OCN. I take it the fans will start shipping in the next week or two?


----------



## mobius9

At the same time I don't doubt adam's claim about his enthusiasm for what he was doing. In person, he came off as a very credible, knowledgeable, enthusiastic and caring guy. However, I don't believe in throwing anyone under the bus unless there's a damn good reason to, and I honestly can't be sure mort's not doing what he can in his spare time.

Just take this post as gratitude and motivation to get these fans out : ). All efforts are appreciated. If it ends up taking more time than expected, I'm sure everyone would understand as long as we're kept updated... which seems like that's now the case.


----------



## faMine

Agree. I hate that everyone is throwing Mort under the bus for moving his business. The fact that he is on replying to PMs and threads shows that he cares. He's not about to run away from this. He says he has barebones, so I believe him.

He canceled orders that he couldn't fulfill in the next couples days. Okay so you got your money back, if you're in such a rush go buy it somewhere else.

There.


----------



## terence52

Oh please. I dont want this kind of **** to happen..


----------



## royalkilla408

I want to know is when will the spread sheet be updated. I paid for shipping and still hasn't been updated.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I want to know is when will the spread sheet be updated. I paid for shipping and still hasn't been updated.


From the multiple threads, mort has been saying he's still updating the spreadsheet due to many people selling off their fans to even more people. I'm hoping Tator has been keeping track of all the changes, so it hopefully makes things easier for mort.


----------



## mistax

haha, i wonder if ill get my complete kit =P before i transfer to college.


----------



## shawnoen

Wow, all this for a 13% increase in fan speed over the GT 1850s.......what a waste.


----------



## faMine

Some of the best fans. Not to mention pricing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Wow, all this for a 13% increase in {anything}


This is OCN. Welcome.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Wow, all this for a 13% increase in fan speed over the GT 1850s.......what a waste.


I'm not sure if you're still new in OCN, but we have people fighting over 1-2 FPS differences between CPUs and GPUs that cost several hundred dollars more than the performance that they only need.

That being said, we're getting the last batch of fans that will never be made again and are one of the best fans for a computer at half the price of most fans in this performance range. Even if the difference is only 1 or 2 C, it's worth every penny.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Wow, all this for a 13% increase in fan speed over the GT 1850s.......what a waste.


You've been on OCN for a year and still not familiar with the term "the pursuit of performance"? For us, every little bit counts.


----------



## aphasia

been monitoring the GT groupbuy 'on' & 'off' since the middle of last year.
i joined the forum just to place an order for 8 complete fans. it's fairly obvious i 'leeched' onto this groupbuy judging by my post count.
i spend most of my time over on [H] & OCAU (same handle), in fact first learnt about the GT's on OC.net when someone on [H] threw up a post there.
i've never owned a GT fan and was curious on what all the fuss was about. it's funny, originally ordered these fans for my build (buildlog up on H & OCAU) but now really have no need for them. bought a bunch of NoiseBlocker/YL fans as replacements. not going to dick around with my order (seems FTW has enough on its hands...), will probably hang on to them or resell them once they finally arrive.

leads me to a question, i see the 'barebone' fans are in the process of getting sent to their owners, any word on the 'complete' fans?

on a side note, this whole GT drama is almost ripe for a B grade/made for TV movie. enough plot twists & turns to keep a drug addled stoner mildly amused for a few hours.
people having hissy fits, disputes with merchant portal (paypal), natural disasters, one business partner doing the walk of shame by splitting, the other lost in the wilderness to the cries of many then to make a miraculous return like the prodigal son.

man this ***** is almost epic and pretty funny to boot. almost don't miss the 100 bucks i spent on fans to watch this tale unfold, almost...
had i really been counting on these fans or not stoped caring after a few months, i might be a bit pissed.
in any case, this whole episode reminds me of those old VISA ads, you know, sorta like this...






priceless.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Will there be a shipment update this week?


----------



## Madog

Anyone willing to sell off 8 fans?


----------



## kzinti1

Will I receive these fans, whenever they decide to arrive in country, even though my name still hasn't been checked off of the list as Paid For Shipping?

The PayPal payment has gone through and has been withdrawn from my account, so is the list in the OP even relevant for anything at all?

Except as a reminder for people that haven't made their payments so far?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Will I receive these fans, whenever they decide to arrive in country, even though my name still hasn't been checked off of the list as Paid For Shipping?
> The PayPal payment has gone through and has been withdrawn from my account, so is the list in the OP even relevant for anything at all?
> Except as a reminder for people that haven't made their payments so far?


It's just severely outdated and neither Tator nor mort have not posted any new ones. It seems like they have their own spreadsheets though, as mort was saying he was trying to organize all the fans that were sold/bought to/from OCN members in another thread. All we can do is wait for an updated list or an announcement.


----------



## etherealconstruct

Whoa, decided to check in and found that some barebones orders are shipping. If your order has shipped, will FTW have sent out an email to you? Or do we need to check a specific place?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etherealconstruct*
> 
> Whoa, decided to check in and found that some barebones orders are shipping. If your order has shipped, will FTW have sent out an email to you? Or do we need to check a specific place?


Where did you see they were already shipping?


----------



## etherealconstruct

Oh, so they aren't shipping yet? I thought I read someone's post a few pages back that some people had received tracking info or something


----------



## Kokin

As far as I know, those were for orders that were non-GT fans like sleeving, etc.


----------



## terence52

So, Do anyone want to take over my order of my 19 Complete GT2150s or part of it?
Edit: 5 Left!
6 Sold to Dougshell.
8 Sold to nawon72


----------



## dougshell

thanks a ton btw .

Im upgrading from rx360 push ap-15 to ex360 push pull ap-2150 and will be getting my gpu and block soon once midgrade 7xxx gpus are released.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Starting to feel like these fans will never arrive..


----------



## Ocnewb

Did anyone know if they have started to ship out the barebones yet?


----------



## mobius9

As far as everyone knows, they have not. Mort declared he would have the spreadsheet updated a week ago, which does not seem to be touched. That's the last update I know of.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> Did anyone know if they have started to ship out the barebones yet?


I feel like Mort mentioned about a week ago (probably longer. Hard to judge time when we're creeping up on a year..) that he was starting to ship out the barebones models that had their addresses correct, but I haven't heard a peep from anyone saying they got them. I feel like if there was even one person who received a shipment from Mort, they would be shouting it in the streets.


----------



## caffeinescandal

I think everyone here needs an update. The last update we got was that barebones came in, and FTWpc was gonna ship out fans in about a week. That was about a week ago though. I may come off as impatient right now but this is big money out of peoples pockets. I understand delays with the floods and moving and stuff but is it really hard to set aside some time to deal with the group buy? At least, give us small updates everyday like idk:
Quote:


> Hey guys sorry for the delay, im currently moving stuff and dont have time to look over the spreadsheet bla bla bla (note this is me talking, this is just an example.)


or something along those lines. This buy has been severely delayed and I think everyone at least deserves an explanation on whats going on or whatnot.

Thats just my opinion though. I'll gladly wait for my 10 Barebone GT's but I know there are other people out there who are not as patient as me.

Oh and excuse some grammar errors if any, I've had a couple drinks.


----------



## superhead91

I have to agree... I've been extremely patient and tried to just bide my time, but one update every month or longer just isn't right. I haven't seen any posts from Tator in a while, and with FTW PC's reputation somewhat in question, I really think everyone needs some more definite answers. I ordered completes and so far there is no news. If they're not coming I just want to know and get my money back. If no updates come soon, I really think this needs to be brought to the attention of someone higher up the chain like Admin so that things can be set straight. I really like OCN, but I either want to know my fans are coming, or that they're not coming and I'm going to get my money back.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have to agree... I've been extremely patient and tried to just bide my time, but one update every month or longer just isn't right. I haven't seen any posts from Tator in a while, and with FTW PC's reputation somewhat in question, I really think everyone needs some more definite answers. I ordered completes and so far there is no news. If they're not coming I just want to know and get my money back. If no updates come soon, I really think this needs to be brought to the attention of someone higher up the chain like Admin so that things can be set straight. I really like OCN, but I either want to know my fans are coming, or that they're not coming and I'm going to get my money back.


I dont think this is unreasonable at all considering how long its been since the initial group buy.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

To be honest at this point I believe those responsible for this group buy should simply do refunds. There has to be some kind of process we can pursue to get our money back for those who want it back. Nearing a year is plain ridiculous and I have asked about how one even goes getting there money back and no response on that either.

Due to this experience I can firmly tell you I will never buy one other thing from OCN or even attempt to unless it is physically on hand. This is why one buys from legit and trusted vendors. I thought being OCN this would have had some more official updates from those in charge of OCN as it is their name and reputation on the line. Guess they don't really care which is quite sad.

I know this sounds like a rant, but when I have well over $100 invested in this and others much more we deserve a bit more in the line of updates, ways to get our money back, etc. PayPal is super easy to refund people with. So organize a list of people wanting to off their stuff first. Then take orders from those wanting to buy what others have dropped. And if you have the barebones let us know what state they are in on a weekly basis right up until they ship. Having done business myself it isn't too terribly hard to work out. I get he moved his shop. I get someone left the fold on disagreements. But, this is plain not professional and puts a black mark on OCN. Plus, at some point it is likely people start pushing legal issues and wanting their money back. If someone isn't claiming responsibility it then that presents an even larger issue.

Lets get this straightened out guys and get this show on the road. No more excuses.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> To be honest at this point I believe those responsible for this group buy should simply do refunds. There has to be some kind of process we can pursue to get our money back for those who want it back. Nearing a year is plain ridiculous and I have asked about how one even goes getting there money back and no response on that either.
> Due to this experience I can firmly tell you I will never buy one other thing from OCN or even attempt to unless it is physically on hand. This is why one buys from legit and trusted vendors. I thought being OCN this would have had some more official updates from those in charge of OCN as it is their name and reputation on the line. Guess they don't really care which is quite sad.
> I know this sounds like a rant, but when I have well over $100 invested in this and others much more we deserve a bit more in the line of updates, ways to get our money back, etc. PayPal is super easy to refund people with. So organize a list of people wanting to off their stuff first. Then take orders from those wanting to buy what others have dropped. And if you have the barebones let us know what state they are in on a weekly basis right up until they ship. Having done business myself it isn't too terribly hard to work out. I get he moved his shop. I get someone left the fold on disagreements. But, this is plain not professional and puts a black mark on OCN. Plus, at some point it is likely people start pushing legal issues and wanting their money back. If someone isn't claiming responsibility it then that presents an even larger issue.
> Lets get this straightened out guys and get this show on the road. No more excuses.


I think a lot of the problem is there is no money to refund... The fans were ordered there for the money people payed is invested into the fans ordered already... Where they are is anyone's guess... As for Paypal good luck getting money back through them.. Peoples orders were placed almost a year ago and Paypal has a 45 day buyer protection cutoff... I'm not saying people wont get their fans but, I seriously doubt we will get a money refund....


----------



## ehume

And all the cross-selling sure put a crimp into everything. I'm wondering if FTW-PC should simply ship the unaltered ones first . . . ah. That won't work: how will he know which orders are unaltered until he's gone through them all? Complications slow things down.

So some of the delay is the fault of some of the purchasers.


----------



## Ocnewb

I think all the cross-selling would probably slow things down a bit too, i meant a lot of people cross-selling their fans. It makes it hard to keep track of everything imo. I only ordered 2 fans and hopefully i will receive them someday , love the Gentle Typhoon fans really.


----------



## Kokin

Yeah I agree that cross-selling will slow things down even more.

Seeing as 4 others and I bought barebone fans from Onions, it made one person's order split into 5 separate orders and that was just from one cross-seller. Imagine having at least a dozen cross-sellers splitting off into 40-60 separate orders and you can see how this exponentially increases the time Mort has to sort and organize the split orders. Not only does he have to take into account the new orders, but he has to check if the new owners are already part of the list.


----------



## royalkilla408

I just want to have my shipping checked off! I cannot believe it has taking this long. Also an update of the complete fans?! Please?!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I just want to have my shipping checked off! I cannot believe it has taking this long. Also an update of the complete fans?! Please?!


Same here. How can we expect to ever receive what we've bought when the simple "Paid Up" chart in the OP can't even be maintained and updated?

It's as if they really don't care about the money we've spent.


----------



## iamwardicus

Please remember everyone - they did this group buy for Free for us. Yes, we've all put money into it, yes there are delays that are both understandable (acts of nature) and confusing (human related) but I'm sure we'll all get our fans eventually. I'm also sure that given time if people want "refunds" they'll be able to get those as well, if for no other reason than there is still a demand for "extra" fans from this group buy so they will get sold easily. There are only a few people trying to sort out orders, they've got to keep track of cross selling, and there's still a fan shortage I believe as they've not received the entire order that I'm aware of. Many orders also have merchandise bundled with the fans (I ordered sleeving) so that has to be accounted for - not including any of the normal business they do just day to day that has nothing to do with the group buy. Please give them time to live their lives - work on the business - and remember all, this service to the community was provided for free, it was an opportunity that was one time (and given how tempers are flaring at the moment, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the last time). My $.02


----------



## NorxMAL

I think too speed up unaltered orders, hence no shipping address changes or reselling of fans to other buyers, he could add a new item which people can place a dummy order with, which would indicate there is no changes at all. Then those are ready to be shipped, and can after that be crossed off the list.

If orders placed before a certain date has been confirmed with the list, people can add a dummy order with items explaining what changes has been done, so they don't need to be rechecked with the list.

Items like this could perhaps be added? :
Sold fans
bought fans
change in shipping address
change in order details

So say one has ordered 15 fans, and all the fans are sold to other users. Say 3 users, 5 fans to each of them. User makes a dummy order looking perhaps like this.

5x "fans sold" note : Sold to user A
5x "fans sold" note : Sold to user B
5x "fans sold" note : Sold to user C

User A B and C make a order like perhaps
5x "fans bought" note : bought from 'username'

Selling user gets the dummy orders and the original order marked as shipped, and Users A B and C gets their marked as processing untill shipped.

I'm not totally focused right now, perhaps there is a way easier solution than what was explained.


----------



## superhead91

I understand this was done for free, but I really don't think asking for updates say, once a week, is asking too much. I want to eventually sleeve my power supply, and when FTW announced their sleeving I planned on going with theirs, but after this, I seriously doubt I will. I understand unanticipated events happen, but as customers of a business, we deserve better communication if that business expects our respect and support.


----------



## mobius9

Free? Maybe. It at least got FTW a lot of promotion, if not additional sales that people made to be shipped with the fans. It's not as if it was done without benefit. The amount of benefit is what's debatable.

I would absolutely love to do another group buy on OCN. The bottom line price was incredible, and on such a fantastic model. I would appreciate it however if someone could oversee the whole project that could dedicate more free time. If the issue with the cross fan shipments never even happened, I feel like we would still be in the dark, and waiting for our fans. My benefit-of-the-doubt assurance is lowering, as the original announcement of the fans arriving is now nearing 3 weeks. In the original announcement, it was stated that
Quote:


> The barebones have arrived and will be shipped out early next week.


With the amount of updates that have followed since this missed date, I can only wonder what is taking so long.

If any help can be offered with given time, I'm all ears.


----------



## soth7676

Personally I want both the barebones and complete fans at once...and i didnt even knew the barebones ones came in yet... just pure luck i decided to check this thread today...what is going on??


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> Personally I want both the barebones and complete fans at once...and i didnt even knew the barebones ones came in yet... just pure luck i decided to check this thread today...what is going on??


They'll ship seperately I already asked.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> Personally I want both the barebones and complete fans at once...and i didnt even knew the barebones ones came in yet... just pure luck i decided to check this thread today...what is going on??


Yeah like stren said, they'll ship it separately

And what's going on? Basically, the barebone fans came in about a week or more ago. It's supposedly going to ship out very soon, mort just needs to sort out and verify the orders. It's taking a bit long though. FTWPC is currently in the middle of a move too, away from California to I believe Missouri Michigan. The lack of communication though from mort is getting to people though (like myself), and I understand that hes busy but it couldn't hurt to at least update everyone here every once in a while.


----------



## Kokin

The update that they came in and were to be shipped in a week or so (it's been two weeks now?) was the first update in many many months, so it has really gotten a lot of us hopeful and happy. But since it's been a while since any update regarding the fans has been posted, I feel like all the hope from that last update is becoming dread again.

Something to consider is that this group buy is something mort isn't being paid to do, so his business is his top priority, but at the same time, many people have bought FTWPC stuff to be shipped along with the fans and many of us have already paid shipping of the fans, so it technically should be shipping out since the inventory is there, but we're not getting any updates regarding this, so it's a bit frustrating, especially with the group buy nearing the 9-10 month mark.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> thanks a ton btw .
> Im upgrading from rx360 push ap-15 to ex360 push pull ap-2150 and will be getting my gpu and block soon once midgrade 7xxx gpus are released.


Np. Sorry for my late reply.. Guess I will have fun arranging the allocation of fans when it arrives.
Haiz. I know the amount of cross selling is high.. But seriously. A lot of of us already ran out of patience. I even almost forgot about it for 2 months.. =.=".


----------



## shawnoen

Wasn't it two weeks ago they said the fans were shipping the next week? What happened to that?

And seems odd there is no status updates yet when someone comes in with some damaging info, they were sure quick to come and post about that.

And regarding shipping, if someone has sold their fans on their own, why the heck should ANYONE but them have ANYTHING to do with it. The fans should be send out to the original buyer and they can deal with shipping them to THEIR buyer on their own. No one else should need to deal with this.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Wasn't it two weeks ago they said the fans were shipping the next week? What happened to that?
> And seems odd there is no status updates yet when someone comes in with some damaging info, they were sure quick to come and post about that.
> And regarding shipping, if someone has sold their fans on their own, why the heck should ANYONE but them have ANYTHING to do with it. The fans should be send out to the original buyer and they can deal with shipping them to THEIR buyer on their own. No one else should need to deal with this.


The ones that has no changes to their orders, should be expedited first.

I need some changes in my orders, and one of the reasons is that barebones can't be combined with completes in the shipment anymore (which is totally cool with me). I hope my changes could be done, or it's gonna be really expensive for me (I would rather wait a little more time for it to be done)

But those selling their fans, should be taken last at least. I would agree that original buyers, if the buyers are residing in the same country, that they should handle the shipments from their location. Would it be that much more expensive?


----------



## stren

So to summarize

Jan 25th Mort posted that the fans came in
Feb 7th Mort said
Quote:


> I'm working to finalize the orders, but this is taking longer than expected because a very large number of people have parted out their orders and sold them.


As far as I'm aware no one has received any fans yet. Eric how close are you to being done with updating the list and when can we expect shipping of the barebones to start?


----------



## shawnoen

Dont' forget they said that pics would be posted....and they never were.


----------



## shawnoen




----------



## threephi

I'm part of the group buy and I've kept quiet throughout this fiasco due to a combination of patience and good faith, but that stock has been exhausted now. I paid for my fans over eight months ago. Enough is enough.

Given how much time has elapsed and how much money is involved, I want the administration of Overclock.net to step in here and take responsibility for this mess... either give us an immediate, substantive update as to the exact status of this group buy, or give us all refunds.


----------



## shawnoen

Everyone should file Paypal complaints or chargebacks on their credit cards. That will get some attention.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Everyone should file Paypal complaints or chargebacks on their credit cards. That will get some attention.


As I understand it, the money has already been spent to buy the fans. Doing what you suggest will simply slow the process down further.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Everyone should file Paypal complaints or chargebacks on their credit cards. That will get some attention.


wow...

I bought half a dozen fans as well, and I really wanna put them in my new build I am doing with a Fractal R3. I think they will rock with this case. But statements like this are uncalled for. We all bought into this knowing it was a group buy, ran by volunteers, and we all knew it wasnt going to be an instant thing. Yeah, its been more like 8 months than 8 weeks, I know. But I bet Mort gets more than 200 PMs a day about people wanting updates, switching orders, sending threats, complaining, supporting him, ect. And he has to sort all of those PMs, personal matters, Admin, Business matters, and life, before he even knows what to say, and in which direction. The more everyone throws at him, then the longer it is going to take. Plain and simple.

An update or public response would help easy everyone's minds, I agree. But Mort is going to do, what Mort is going to do. And statements like that are only going to make a slow progress grind to a halt.


----------



## threephi

Yes we're all human beings with busy personal and professional lives. I am the kind of person who assumes good faith and gives a lot of benefit of the doubt when things don't go as planned. But seriously, this has now gone well beyond ridiculous, especially given the fact that we have not had any updates or official word from OCN about this for months and months. The information we have been given is completely indistinguishable from a classic "runaround".

At this point, it has drawn out for so long that finishing this group buy needs to become priority number one for the people who organized it. OCN community members gave over $19,000 to their care and as of today we have zero to show for it without any solid information about whether we will ever receive the goods we all paid for. At a bare minimum we need to have someone in authority at OCN come here and tell us that we have not all been ripped off, because honestly, that is how I am beginning to feel.


----------



## royalkilla408

I agree, I think we have been patient enough. It's taking way too long!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Yeah like stren said, they'll ship it separately
> And what's going on? Basically, the barebone fans came in about a week or more ago. It's supposedly going to ship out very soon, mort just needs to sort out and verify the orders. It's taking a bit long though. FTWPC is currently in the middle of a move too, away from California to I believe Missouri. The lack of communication though from mort is getting to people though (like myself), and I understand that hes busy but it couldn't hurt to at least update everyone here every once in a while.


I believe that FTW is moving to northern Michigan, I forget the exact city but it's in one of the FTW threads. NOT Missouri. I rushed to get my shipping paid up a few weeks ago (now 4 I believe) when the word first got out that the fans were stateside, but so far no movement... Wish I could get an update from either Mort or chipp/admin, someone. Just a recognition of the problem in this thread would be nice. Otherwise all of this conversation just festers.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Here is how I see it so far:

Mort wrote the following on a Friday:
Quote:


> The barebones have arrived and will be shipped out early next week.


Now, since it was written on a Friday, you would assume "_early next week_" would mean next Monday or next Thusday. But that statement was made 22 days ago. And Nothing has been shipped so far - the "_early next week_" has long since expired.

In the same message as the one above, Mort wrote 22 days ago that:
Quote:


> I (Mort) will be updating the spreadsheet of who has paid sometime tomorrow.


You can find the two quotes above taken from this message:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived#post_16303675

Well, it's important to understand that the fans can not be shipped out to anyone before the spreadsheet is updated. If the spreadsheet is not updated, Mort won't know who paid for shipping and/or fans, who transferred how many fans to who, and who decided to request a refund.
So as you can see from the last quote above, the spreadsheet will be updated "_sometime tomorrow_" ......... unfortunately "_sometime tomorrow_" was 21 days ago and Mort has basically ignored everyone since that.

So before anyone gets any fans at all, the spreadsheet will have to be updated and I am willing to bet 20$ that it won't be updated any time before the end of February ........ anyone willing to take that bet? ....... anybody? ........ I didn't think so.

But it gets better, once the spreadsheet is updated, Mort still had to actually get physical possession of the fans. he can't ship what he doesn't have in stock, right? ........ Right!
But as far as I know, the fans are in California in a Case Lab warehouse according to this quote excerpt from a PM Mort sent me:
Quote:


> Case Labs (another OCN Vendor) is being kind and helping us out. I can't take up their warehouse space with the fans for months until the Completes arrive.


So the fans are in a Cali warehouse while Mort has moved across the country to Minnesota I believe.So for those asking for pictures of the fans, don't bother. Mort doesn't have the fans so he can't post a picture of them.
Quote:


> I bet Mort gets more than 200 PMs a day about people wanting updates, switching orders, sending threats, complaining, supporting him, ect. And he has to sort all of those PMs, personal matters, Admin, Business matters, and life, before he even knows what to say, and in which direction. The more everyone throws at him, then the longer it is going to take. Plain and simple.


I am afraid you are putting the buggy before the horse my friend. The numerous PM's, the switching orders, the sending threats, and the complaining are not what is causing Mort to do nothing. The complaining and the switching orders are a direct cause of his procrastination, not the other way around.

If you walk into a bank, pull out a gun and start to shoot in the air, people will start to scream and run around. But the way you are putting it, it's like you are trying to claim Mort is pulling a gun and shooting in the air BECAUSE people are screaming and running around and he wants to calm them.

Now, it seems to me that every time I reads on here, there are people complaining and people covering for Mort and Tator Tot. These people will say:

- "I have faith in them"
- "They are doing this for free you know?"
- "They are good people"

But I am not claiming that anyone is either good or bad. I paid for my fan some 8 months ago, I paid for my shipping a month ago.
Feel free to debate who's good and who's bad and who's the merriest of all, and who's the prettiest ....... I JUST WANT MY FANS DUDE.

But let's face it, it's not going to happen any time soon. because the spreadsheet will be updated "_sometime tomorrow_" (whenever that is) and then Mort will have to get actual possession of the physical fans which are all the way across the country from him right now. And then he is going to actually put them is a box and ship them.

But if you just take a look on the FTW PC section of this forum, you will see that Mort isn't attending to even his regular business. There are a lot of complaints and requests for updates or all sorts on that board ........ and yes, Mort is basically ignoring them just like he is ignoring the group buy.
Have a look for yourself on the FTW section:
http://www.overclock.net/f/396/ftw-pc

Now, we could ask for the OCN official guys to intervene but here is what is going to happen if they do intervene:
They will shake up Mort and/or Tator Tot and so then Mort will make an announcement which would go something like this:

"Jeez, I'm really busy guys, but I will update the spreadsheet tomorrow and the fans will ship next week"

And that should calm everybody down for a week or so while virtually no action is going on.

Incidentally, if you want to know more, you should read this post from a former associate of Mort:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1204750/still-no-news-from-ftw-pc/20#post_16382614

At first, I thought it was just an inflammatory post, from probably a disgruntle former associate. But as time goes, I'm slowly finding that SmasherBasher's comments fit in perfectly with the pattern I see from Mort.

So, I don't know about yous all, but I'm starting to loose faith here, real fast.
Quote:


> I believe that FTW is moving to northern Michigan, I forget the exact city but it's in one of the FTW threads. NOT Missouri.


I'm not sure where he did move, but that was over 2 months ago.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> I believe that FTW is moving to northern Michigan, I forget the exact city but it's in one of the FTW threads. NOT Missouri.


I updated my post. sorry for the slight confusion. Missouri =/= Michigan.

Anyway, I just want to know, What exactly is OCN doing about this? Can we get word from chipp, admin or whoever?


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Please remember everyone - they did this group buy for Free for us. Yes, we've all put money into it, yes there are delays that are both understandable (acts of nature) and confusing (human related) but I'm sure we'll all get our fans eventually. I'm also sure that given time if people want "refunds" they'll be able to get those as well, if for no other reason than there is still a demand for "extra" fans from this group buy so they will get sold easily. There are only a few people trying to sort out orders, they've got to keep track of cross selling, and there's still a fan shortage I believe as they've not received the entire order that I'm aware of. Many orders also have merchandise bundled with the fans (I ordered sleeving) so that has to be accounted for - not including any of the normal business they do just day to day that has nothing to do with the group buy. Please give them time to live their lives - work on the business - and remember all, this service to the community was provided for free, it was an opportunity that was one time (and given how tempers are flaring at the moment, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the last time). My $.02


So, going forward:


What time-frame would you consider it reasonable for everyone involved to wait? (Barebones' orders first as it was clearly stated on day one that the Completes would take longer.)
What time-frame would you then consider non-delivery a problem?
At that point what actions would you take to address the problem?
I ask this because the people posting here are expressing their concern for time of delivery expectations.

As for the "Free" comment, these orders are a business transaction, not a donation.
Quote:


> This Deal is Official run by Overclock.net


. and
Quote:


> we are having FTW PC handle the Shipping on this. *They are trusted members of the Overclock.net community* and former staff members with a dedication to both you and I. *Forum representatives are both available to talk to once they have the fans* and we will have information up on shipping quotes soon.


OCN placed the orders on our behalf and ACCEPTED OUR PAYMENTS with the understanding that OUR money would pay for the fans, and FTW would provide the fulfillment of shipping the fan orders - which fan customers then paid to FTW. The business between Nidec, or a broker if used, and OCN is that of seller to buyer. The business of OCN to the fan buyers is the same seller to buyer relationship. FTW is providing a service to OCN for fulfillment of shipping the fan orders to OCN's fan customers. The profit status of OCN or FTW has nothing to do with the business transactions accepted by all involved. FTW accepted the terms of fulfilling the orders for (supposedly) non-profit, but even a non-profit must comply with fair business practices. I say supposedly as I personally have never seen an actual purchase order from Nidec for the price per fan, nor know the fulfillment arrangement made between OCN and FTW.

We the fan customers of OCN were given a deadline for payment. Is it unreasonable to expect a deadline for delivery of goods? If FTW can't fulfill the shipping of the fans, then perhaps OCN should use another party to effectively provide the service of fulfillment. Considering a "Pallet" of the fans are here in CA, and FTW is now in Michigan, that may be the most cost and time effective solution...

BTW, I for example paid for four Syrillian shirts and misc case items along with the fan shipping to FTW back in August. The understanding then was the FTW store items would be shipped together with the fans. Well, those shirts are now out of stock, and since they were a limited run, I doubt they will be restocked. So that money has been sitting in the FTW bank for six months now without any merchandise being sent to me. So in my case, and many others, FTW's involvement has been anything BUT a "Free" service. Is selling shirts that were ordered and PAID FOR by one customer to another customer and then not refunding the first customer a fair business practice? Fair would've been to either hold the shirts until the fans arrived, or notify the buyer that the shirts would not be available due to the fan delay and offer store credit or a refund. Unfortunately, none of these happened. Had I know the shirts were going to be sold to others I would've drove down to FTW and just picked them up. Simple really, but that option is not available now, and the shirts made twice the *profit for FTW*. Free?









I've given
Quote:


> them time to live their lives - work on the business


by never questioning FTW until the end of January, when the Typhoon Tragedy was long past and the fans had arrived here in CA. Shouldn't someone give me the customer some "understanding" for the money I paid without receiving any merchandise or communication? I emailed FTW the last week of January, no response. PM'd mort, no response. Post here, no response. Tell you what iamwardicus, send me $150, and when the fans arrive I'll pay you back. Just don't send me any forms of communication or expect a reply ten months from now as I may be busy with my life. Just kidding iamwardicus, said that for example purposes - I would NEVER do that to you







.

Sorry for the long lawyerish lingo, but there are people who are now posting here that don't fully understand the situation. Again, I'm not trying to be brash, I have no ill will for anyone here. It''s simply business.


----------



## dougshell

maybe they could upgrade us all to those fancy pants overclocked accounts.

(im joking but seriously some show of good faith would be nice)


----------



## raiderxx

Im just hoping that after all of this waiting, they dont cancel all of our orders.. At this point my money has long since been gone and forgotten (for me that is. I totally understand other have different feelings on the matter) and it's getting the fans NOT my money back that I want..


----------



## nvous23

Why can't we get a picture from case labs proving that they are here? I am having doubts that they are even in the country. While I understand everything that has happened with FTW was 'tragic' wouldn't he want to get the gorilla off his back which is this Group Buy? Everyday that passes he is only hurting himself and his own business. Unless like SmasherBasher said he just doesn't care. We have waited 8 months to this point. 7 of those months was out of OCN/FTW's control. It's time for OCN to step in here and force Mort's hand.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> As I understand it, the money has already been spent to buy the fans. Doing what you suggest will simply slow the process down further.


Is this a rumor or is there a post to back this up?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> Why can't we get a picture from case labs proving that they are here? I am having doubts that they are even in the country. While I understand everything that has happened with FTW was 'tragic' wouldn't he want to get the gorilla off his back which is this Group Buy? Everyday that passes he is only hurting himself and his own business. Unless like SmasherBasher said he just doesn't care. We have waited 8 months to this point. 7 of those months was out of OCN/FTW's control. It's time for OCN to step in here and force Mort's hand.


I'll PM Jim to see if he can give an update and put some people's minds at rest. Maybe he knows what's going on.


----------



## Jim-CL

To all concerned:

We have two pallets of what I believe to be, bare bone Gentle Typhoon fans. I say "believe" because the two pallets we have are sealed and will remain so for legal reasons. Several weeks ago, I received a call from Eric stating that the fans had arrived at the Port of Los Angles and he needed someplace to store them because he could not take delivery of them at his place in Michigan. I agreed because I was willing to help out a fellow OCN vendor in need.

That delivery was on January 25th and to date; I have received no instructions from Eric - not a word. Frankly, I'm not at all happy that (a) they're still here taking up space, (b) he's using our name to gain some kind of credibility and (c) that I'm being kept in the dark as well.

Please don't PM me with questions about your order or anything else related to this as I won't be able to say anything, although I completely understand the frustration you are all feeling. This situation runs completely contrary to our business philosophy. I hope Eric is able to resolve matters in the next couple of days, or it may be time for OCN management to step in.

Thank you,

Jim Keating
CaseLabs


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> it may be time for OCN management to step in.


It's well past that time; thanks for the update/confirmation, Jim.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> To all concerned:
> We have two pallets of what I believe to be, bare bone Gentle Typhoon fans. I say "believe" because the two pallets we have are sealed and will remain so for legal reasons. Several weeks ago, I received a call from Eric stating that the fans had arrived at the Port of Los Angles and he needed someplace to store them because he could not take delivery of them at his place in Michigan. I agreed because I was willing to help out a fellow OCN vendor in need.
> That delivery was on January 25th and to date; I have received no instructions from Eric - not a word. Frankly, I'm not at all happy that (a) they're still here taking up space, (b) he's using our name to gain some kind of credibility and (c) that I'm being kept in the dark as well.
> Please don't PM me with questions about your order or anything else related to this as I won't be able to say anything, although I completely understand the frustration you are all feeling. This situation runs completely contrary to our business philosophy. I hope Eric is able to resolve matters in the next couple of days, or it may be time for OCN management to step in.
> Thank you,
> Jim Keating
> CaseLabs


Thanks for putting your word in Jim!


----------



## stren

Now that's what I call customer service - a reply within minutes on a sunday! <3 CaseLabs


----------



## nvous23

Thank you for shedding some light on this Jim. It is pretty disheartening to know that after all this time they have for sure just been sitting around in California for almost a month. It's the equivalent of a kickoff returner falling down on the 5 yard line (NCAA Rules).


----------



## rockcoeur

Thanks Jim!


----------



## threephi

Thanks for the update, even if it is only a crumb of information.

Now we need to hear from Tator, whose absence from this thread has also been quite disturbing.

An update as to the status of the "complete" fan order would also be welcome.


----------



## audioxbliss

Ugh... I wish I could just drive over there and get started shipping them myself just to get this all behind us.

Still, thanks Jim for the update.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Now we need to hear from Tator, whose absence from this thread has also been quite disturbing.


Tator Tot joined the forum in June 2008 and since that, he wrote 34254 posts on here. That's an average of over 25 posts per day over the last 3.5 years.
But now, Tator Tot writes more or less a post or two per week. As for the group buy ......... he hasn't posted on here for over 3-4 months, I would guess.

It appears Tator Tot dumped the group buy into Mort's lap and just walked away.
In turn, Mort just turned around and dumped the group buy in CaseLab's lap.

But CaseLab was not tasked with shipping the fans. And even if we were to ask CadeLab to ship us our fans, he would not be able to do so because Mort and/or Tator Tot have the spreadsheet. And as we all know, neither is updating it, or replying to our attempts to contact them - they are both AWOL.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Tator Tot joined the forum in June 2008 and since that, he wrote 34254 posts on here. That's an average of over 25 posts per day over the last 3.5 years.
> But now, Tator Tot writes more or less a post or two per week. As for the group buy ......... he hasn't posted on here for over 3-4 months, I would guess.
> It appears Tator Tot dumped the group buy into Mort's lap and just walked away.
> In turn, Mort just turned around and dumped the group buy in CaseLab's lap.
> But CaseLab was not tasked with shipping the fans. And even if we were to ask CadeLab to ship us our fans, he would not be able to do so because Mort and/or Tator Tot have the spreadsheet. And as we all know, neither is updating it, or replying to our attempts to contact them - they are both AWOL.


Even if I had the spreadsheet, legally I couldn't do anything with them since I don't have title to them. They're in limbo at the moment. I'll need shipping instructions in writing in order to release them. Then there is the small matter of who is going to pay for fulfilling the orders and the shipping costs. We haven't received anything - as far as I know, those monies all went to FTW. I know this is very frustrating for everyone, myself included.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> To all concerned:
> We have two pallets of what I believe to be, bare bone Gentle Typhoon fans. I say "believe" because the two pallets we have are sealed and will remain so for legal reasons. Several weeks ago, I received a call from Eric stating that the fans had arrived at the Port of Los Angles and he needed someplace to store them because he could not take delivery of them at his place in Michigan. I agreed because I was willing to help out a fellow OCN vendor in need.
> That delivery was on January 25th and to date; I have received no instructions from Eric - not a word. Frankly, I'm not at all happy that (a) they're still here taking up space, (b) he's using our name to gain some kind of credibility and (c) that I'm being kept in the dark as well.
> Please don't PM me with questions about your order or anything else related to this as I won't be able to say anything, although I completely understand the frustration you are all feeling. This situation runs completely contrary to our business philosophy. I hope Eric is able to resolve matters in the next couple of days, or it may be time for OCN management to step in.
> Thank you,
> Jim Keating
> CaseLabs


Thank you so much for this, it really is all that we want. No one likes being kept in the dark.

I've also enjoyed the essays that two of our members put together describing the situation.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> it may be time for OCN management to step in.
> 
> 
> 
> It's well past that time; thanks for the update/confirmation, Jim.
Click to expand...

Please be advised that as of last week, when we figured out the extent of the issues surrounding the shipment process, we've begun working with FTW to find prompt resolution to this lengthy delay. Stay tuned for more updates.

(I've been keeping an eye on this thread recently, but had not posted as we've not had any real information to offer - and in large part, still do not. This post is as much a "we're right with you" as anything else, but, we're doing everything in our power to get you all the fans you paid for.)


----------



## shawnoen

Wow, I guess that "disgruntled former employee" wasn't lying after all, was he?

And what about the COMPLETE FANS? Where are they in all this?


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Wow, I guess that "disgruntled former employee" wasn't lying after all, was he?
> 
> And what about the COMPLETE FANS? Where are they in all this?


Since the order for completes was submitted after the barebones, I would assume they're still on the way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamthebull

Once this is all over I personally call for a ban of FTW PC as a vendor from these forums and Tator Tot as well for incredibly poor management of this group buy.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Please be advised that as of last week, when we figured out the extent of the issues surrounding the shipment process, we've begun working with FTW to find prompt resolution to this lengthy delay. Stay tuned for more updates.
> (I've been keeping an eye on this thread recently, but had not posted as we've not had any real information to offer - and in large part, still do not. This post is as much a "we're right with you" as anything else, but, we're doing everything in our power to get you all the fans you paid for.)


THANK YOU CHIPP!!!!

Your involvement is all the reassurance I need right now









I look forward to having updated information regarding the status of the "complete" fan order as well.

I don't think calling for anybody's heads on spikes is called for however. The only real sin as far as I am concerned has been the lack of communication.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Once this is all over I personally call for a ban of FTW PC as a vendor from these forums and Tator Tot as well for incredibly poor management of this group buy.


I agree with you I think FTW needs to be a banned vendor here on OCN. I do not feel he deserves to be here any longer


----------



## AVictorD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Please be advised that as of last week, when we figured out the extent of the issues surrounding the shipment process, we've begun working with FTW to find prompt resolution to this lengthy delay. Stay tuned for more updates.
> (I've been keeping an eye on this thread recently, but had not posted as we've not had any real information to offer - and in large part, still do not. This post is as much a "we're right with you" as anything else, but, we're doing everything in our power to get you all the fans you paid for.)


Hi Chipp,

Unfortunately for Overclock.net it tarnishes its brand. I use Overclock.net to contact vendors assessed by Overclock and are worthy to be on the Overclock site. I now have to reconsider this for any future vendor purchases. My experience with CaseLabs was excellent, but this has been extremely painful...

I recognise one bad apple etc etc but the doubt is now there.

Hope you can resolve on your members behalf. Thanks.


----------



## csm725

Everyone who is flaming Tator Tot should frankly stop.
You are acting spoiled and pampered.
I by no means advocate FTW's treatment of this situation, however, Tator has more important things going on in real life (haven't considered that have you?) and on OCN too.
Want to ban Tator Tot? Sure! Take his position as Managing Editor of a forum of more than 100k members, and enjoy!
Tator is hardly at fault here also. What makes you think he isn't working on this GB behind the scenes?


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Everyone who is flaming Tator Tot should frankly stop.
> You are acting spoiled and pampered.
> I by no means advocate FTW's treatment of this situation, however, Tator has more important things going on in real life (haven't considered that have you?) and on OCN too.
> Want to ban Tator Tot? Sure! Take his position as Managing Editor of a forum of more than 100k members, and enjoy!
> Tator is hardly at fault here also. What makes you think he isn't working on this GB behind the scenes?


I'm not much involved in this situation, but business is business.

If promises were made, they should be upheld.

That being said, I'm sure Tator is a great person and he may have a lot going on in his life, but if that's the case than perhaps someone else should have taken charge?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> I'm not much involved in this situation, but business is business.
> If promises were made, they should be upheld.
> That being said, I'm sure Tator is a great person and he may have a lot going on in his life, but if that's the case than perhaps someone else should have taken charge?


+1 on laying off admins, really it's clear that Mort is the person to be mad at right now, and that admins have been trying to push him along as best they can. However OCN admins are somewhat limited in what they can do: -
1. Either they pressure Mort to make it happen (which it seems they have been) and wait for him to respond
2. They can sue FTW, but it's a gamble because if FTW go bankrupt then it's going to be a big mess and everyone may lose
3. They can take the huge hit and pay for Caselabs to ship them out for OCN and hope FTW reimburses them at some point. However I doubt OCN have enough money to cover that plus there would be issues with people getting the wrong fans because the spreadsheet is out of date.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Everyone who is flaming Tator Tot should frankly stop.
> You are acting spoiled and pampered.
> I by no means advocate FTW's treatment of this situation, however, Tator has more important things going on in real life (haven't considered that have you?) and on OCN too.
> Want to ban Tator Tot? Sure! Take his position as Managing Editor of a forum of more than 100k members, and enjoy!
> Tator is hardly at fault here also. What makes you think he isn't working on this GB behind the scenes?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much involved in this situation, but business is business.
> 
> If promises were made, they should be upheld.
> 
> That being said, I'm sure Tator is a great person and he may have a lot going on in his life, but if that's the case than perhaps someone else should have taken charge?
Click to expand...

But this wasn't business. It was a group buy with no profits to be taken. When someone who has other things he must do, he leaves the affair in someone else's hands. If that falls through, who do you blame?

IIRC the guy who instigated all this bailed out and just bought a bunch on his own when the group was taking too long. TT came in to pick up the pieces. And now we're told that this 35-posts-a-day man is posting once or twice a day. That implies that real life is gobbling him up. It can do that sometimes. I wish him the best.

We live in trying, unpredictable times right now. I would like to see people cut each other some slack.


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> But this wasn't business. It was a group buy with no profits to be taken.


Just to play the opposite side, no where in the initial post was it stated that these were being imported at absolute cost.

I would have no problem if profit was made, as they were still at a great price.

Just sayin.


----------



## AliceInChains

Agreed that ocn definately needs to step in. After all it was officially sponsored by them.


----------



## csm725

Case Labs,
I see you viewing this thread, and I'm ever so thankful for your stepping in.








You're really a solid guy who loves what he does.
Tator has lots of stuff going on, he's barely on Steam and Facebook. He's busy with lots of things. Lay off him as he was the one who rescued this buy and put in hours of his own time and effort in arranging things, as did CL.


----------



## Jim-CL

Thanks, but there isn't much I can do at this point except to be their "caretaker"







It's a safe bet that the fans will _eventually_ end up in the hands of their rightful owners, but I have no idea of how fulfillment will be handled. My hands are pretty much tied until all this gets worked out







I'd sure like to get them off my floor though


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Thanks, but there isn't much I can do at this point except to be their "caretaker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a safe bet that the fans will _eventually_ end up in the hands of their rightful owners, but I have no idea of how fulfillment will be handled. My hands are pretty much tied until all this gets worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd sure like to get them off my floor though


Jim, thank you for the (indirect) usage of your floor space!

I really appriciate that you offered to help out and I understand that there is nothing you can do. After all the fans are not yours, doing anything other than store them without direct permission from their owner could land you in a sticky legal situation.

It is understandable that everyone is frustrated, but *it is pointless taking it out on people who have done nothing but help without expecting anything in return.* Yes, things have gone wrong, and yes some people may well be at fault, but without knowing all the facts finger pointing is nothing but counter productive and makes people regret helping out. I just hope that, for everyone's sake, things get resloved quickly.

FWIW I often reccomend Case Labs based on the professionalism and superior product that you offer, I can only see this situation as increasing this reputation as a responsible and professional vendor.

Thanks again to everyone who has given their time, or floor







, to this group buy.


----------



## SkItZo

I haven't said much in this thread, because i felt that coming in to *****/piss/moan was and is totally pointless.
The one thing I will say is this:
Caselabs/Jim is AWESOME. Thanks for trying to do the best for the community as always Jim. You're a beacon of professionality and what all buisinesses should strive to be like (Take note of this FTW PC).
We all understand that your hands are tied and that the space being taken up by our fans is an annoyance and a down right inconvienience.
Once again, keep up the outstanding work. You go above and beyond and all of us here appreciate it









I say that we all chip in and buy Jim a carton of beer for his trouble and to show our appreciation


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo*
> 
> I haven't said much in this thread, because i felt that coming in to *****/piss/moan was and is totally pointless.
> 
> I say that we all chip in and buy Jim a carton of beer for his trouble and to show our appreciation


this


----------



## nawon72

Is there hope?



Screenshot taken right before this post.


----------



## audioxbliss

I'm still not 100% sure how he's planning on shipping them if he's thousands of miles away... but I guess someone out there has a plan?


----------



## stren

Either he will pay to ship them to Michigan or pay some third party in LA to ship them for him

Quite how orders are being "prepped for shipping" when the pallets are sitting sealed in Jim's warehouse I don't know.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quite how orders are being "prepped for shipping" when the pallets are sitting sealed in Jim's warehouse I don't know.


This, ha ha ha... how are they prepped?


----------



## shawnoen

Every excuse in the book including a cold now?


----------



## xyeLz

I bet Jim is hoarding all the GTs so he can put them in all of the new cases he's coming out with! Yay Jim!


----------



## csm725

Relentless winter cold?
Not sure.


----------



## threephi

I am upset that things have taken so long but let's not jump to conclusions or crucify anyone without any evidence. As someone else pointed out, there have been seven months of external delays, and perhaps one month that you can chalk up to local human error or misfortune. In my book that's not enough to want to hang somebody. Everybody put on your happy face because we want the people who are actually involved in shipping out the fans to stay positive too















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Either he will pay to ship them to Michigan or pay some third party in LA to ship them for him
> Quite how orders are being "prepped for shipping" when the pallets are sitting sealed in Jim's warehouse I don't know.


Plausible. Remember that some people bundled their fans with other items, and the accursed spreadsheet needed updating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Relentless winter cold?
> Not sure.


Having myself been the victim earlier this winter to a sinus infection that laid me on my butt for two weeks, also plausible.


----------



## ehume

I don't know about you healthy young studs, but some of my friends have been laid low by something that has the symptoms of a cold, but lasts too long and is too severe. I caught a pieve of it myself and it lasted too long.

I have these visions of mortimersnerd flying to the West coast to deal with this . . . yeah, right.


----------



## Kokin

Regards to the cold bug, I'm also experiencing something like that now. I live in warm, sunny California too, but even so, I got sick over the weekend and am having sinus problems. I guess the combination of little sleep and going crazy over my first watercooling loop and stressing over school has killed my immune system. Not to mention I only get sick about once or twice in a year, so getting sick at this time is definitely strange for me.

I've been wanting to say something about the recent events unfolding for the group buy, but I haven't had anything to add that someone else hasn't already said.

Jim: I appreciate your kindness in keeping our fans safely stored and giving some peace of mind to some of us here. I wish I could support your business in return, but being a full-time college student with a minimum wage part-time job won't let me do so.









Eric: I can only hope you're doing your best to get everything shipped and while the lack of updates is definitely frustrating, as long as there is an end result (us getting our fans and other orders), I will continue to condone your questionable actions. I don't like seeing threats towards you, especially when our products are in your hands, so I hope the reason you have dropped off the OCN radar is to focus on getting those spreadsheets updated and getting everything shipped.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Regards to the cold bug, I'm also experiencing something like that now. I live in warm, sunny California


Time out. Since when is the Bay Area the "Sunny" part of California?









Take a few shots of Nyquil, load up on vitamin C's, some hot herbal tea, and get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Pain is weakness leaving the body.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Regards to the cold bug, I'm also experiencing something like that now. I live in warm, sunny California too, but even so, I got sick over the weekend and am having sinus problems. I guess the combination of little sleep and going crazy over my first watercooling loop and stressing over school has killed my immune system. Not to mention I only get sick about once or twice in a year, so getting sick at this time is definitely strange for me.
> I've been wanting to say something about the recent events unfolding for the group buy, but I haven't had anything to add that someone else hasn't already said.
> Jim: I appreciate your kindness in keeping our fans safely stored and giving some peace of mind to some of us here. I wish I could support your business in return, but being a full-time college student with a minimum wage part-time job won't let me do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric: I can only hope you're doing your best to get everything shipped and while the lack of updates is definitely frustrating, as long as there is an end result (us getting our fans and other orders), I will continue to condone your questionable actions. *I don't like seeing threats towards you, especially when our products are in your hands,* so I hope the reason you have dropped off the OCN radar is to focus on getting those spreadsheets updated and getting everything shipped.


This..


----------



## shawnoen

Remember all this fan mess and these are only HALF the fans.

Whats the status on the COMPLETES?

When was the order actually placed?

Estimated ship date?

Someone needs to contact Nidec directly and get the real story, I don't believe anything anymore....

Someone get me an order number and I'll do it myself.


----------



## stren

Mort posted in the other thread:
Quote:


> We are waiting on the shipping materials from USPS. I've found a method to print shipping labels and the corresponding invoices (not as easy as it would seem). There have been changes to ~50 orders and I think I have all of those accounted for now. I'll copy the spreadsheet on my computer to the one in Google Docs shortly once I confirm there were no changes made to that one. There's a new column for "shipped".
> 
> A couple added points -
> -We will be shipping barebones and completes separate. There's no indication the completes will arrive anytime soon and we don't want to store them or transport them back to MI.
> -We won't be able to bundle FTW PC products with the fans. For larger orders, I'll pay for shipping out of pocket. Expect an email with information on other arrangements if shipping of additional products won't be covered.


----------



## shawnoen

Won't arrive anytime soon? What kind of status is that?

Please provide proof of when order for completes was placed.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Won't arrive anytime soon? What kind of status is that?
> Please provide proof of when order for completes was placed.


IIRC, they were placed about a month later. And probably has a longer production time than the barebones. Please don't torture him when he updates us, since he would be less inclined to do such later on if everyone is badgering him. I would rather have information and updates from him than reading complaints and moaning from others here.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Won't arrive anytime soon? What kind of status is that?
> Please provide proof of when order for completes was placed.


You do know about the flooding in taiwan? Have you seen hard drive prices recently? Nidec mostly produces hdd motors.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> You do know about the flooding in taiwan? Have you seen hard drive prices recently? Nidec mostly produces hdd motors.


Taiwan too? What's next?


----------



## Norlig

That was months ago wasnt it? hasn't the water receded?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> You do know about the flooding in taiwan? Have you seen hard drive prices recently? Nidec mostly produces hdd motors.


It's Thailand. They've got 23 production facilities in Asia alone and 6 of them are in Thailand.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> It's Thailand. They've got 23 production facilities in Asia alone and 6 of them are in Thailand.


keep in mind that not all the facilities make the same products. Nidec was renting space in some other unaffected facilities to continue production of their goods. Some facilities even resumed production late December. http://www.nidec.co.jp/english/news/indexdata_e/2011/1215.pdf


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> IIRC, they were placed about a month later. And probably has a longer production time than the barebones. *Please don't torture him when he updates us, since he would be less inclined to do such later on if everyone is badgering him. I would rather have information and updates from him than reading complaints and moaning from others here.*


Good point NorxMAL. Let's all chill with the drama posts.


----------



## Iamthebull

While I only ordered barebones vs. completes, we need an update from TatorTot and provide the info such as who placed the order for the completes and what date, and a status update. If he isn't willing to do it, hand it over to someone more capable.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> Time out. Since when is the Bay Area the "Sunny" part of California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a few shots of Nyquil, load up on vitamin C's, some hot herbal tea, and get a good nights sleep.


I've lived in Milpitas/San Jose for most of my life and it's sunny at least 250 days out of the year. Despite it being winter, you can still go out and not wear any jackets during the afternoon as it does get sunny and warm. I would agree that going closer towards SF would definitely not be "sunny".









I'm doing everything but getting the good nights sleep as programming and circuit analysis is kicking my butt.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Thanks, but there isn't much I can do at this point except to be their "caretaker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a safe bet that the fans will _eventually_ end up in the hands of their rightful owners, but I have no idea of how fulfillment will be handled. My hands are pretty much tied until all this gets worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd sure like to get them off my floor though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> I bet Jim is hoarding all the GTs so he can put them in all of the new cases he's coming out with! Yay Jim!


When the new orders from CL start rolling out sporting fancy GT fans we'll know Jim took matters into his own hands









Thanks for keeping us looped in Jim, great customer service as always. Can't wait to see where you guys take the Case Labs business, I know you'll go far in the industry based on service alone, not to mention the awesome products you put out!


----------



## audioxbliss

I can see it now... the Merlin MGT2150. Comes with 30 Gentle Typhoons for no additional cost!


----------



## RoddimusPrime

This group buy has gone into complete disarray and at this point we might as well consider our money lost at worst with no way to get it back beyond legal action which is costly and thus not worth it. And at best we get our fans near a year later (or maybe better by the time it is all done). Which for me I doubt I would even get mine considering I have moved and need a change of address.

While I agree stuff happens, the management of the fans and orders has been for the most part horribly dealt with. I won't be giving any pats on the back and sympathy stories aside to those who were roped into dealing with this stuff or have their space eaten up like Jim. This stuff needs dealt with, period. The barebones exist. The orders exist. The original spread sheet exists which can be copied, altered, etc. Now we just need to make sure someone has access to the paypal stuff for payments and address issues/verification. And if FTW has done something wrong and/or illegal OCN needs to step in and deal with them as OCN decided to sponsor this group buy.

Of course this should be fairly common knowledge and sentiments at this point. From this point we can only judge how OCN handles this and how they expedite the process. It's not like people have not volunteered to help who can do so. Hopefully OCN can absolve this black stain rather quickly and not continue the trend of once-a-month updates.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Don't worry guys, this group buy won't sink like the last one. If you have the money and even a small urge for this model of fan, don't hesitate!


Should have knocked on wood









Sorry too soon...


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> This group buy has gone into complete disarray and at this point we might as well consider our money lost at worst with no way to get it back beyond legal action which is costly and thus not worth it. And at best we get our fans near a year later (or maybe better by the time it is all done). Which for me I doubt I would even get mine considering I have moved and need a change of address.
> While I agree stuff happens, the management of the fans and orders has been for the most part horribly dealt with. I won't be giving any pats on the back and sympathy stories aside to those who were roped into dealing with this stuff or have their space eaten up like Jim. This stuff needs dealt with, period. The barebones exist. The orders exist. The original spread sheet exists which can be copied, altered, etc. Now we just need to make sure someone has access to the paypal stuff for payments and address issues/verification. And if FTW has done something wrong and/or illegal OCN needs to step in and deal with them as OCN decided to sponsor this group buy.
> Of course this should be fairly common knowledge and sentiments at this point. From this point we can only judge how OCN handles this and how they expedite the process. It's not like people have not volunteered to help who can do so. Hopefully OCN can absolve this black stain rather quickly and not continue the trend of once-a-month updates.


I'm in the same boat, I had to move over my Christmas break I updated my details @ ftwpc.com and sent a message but I'm sure it wont count for much. Even if the fans do get sorted out I will loose out as I have already spent as much on shipping as on the fans.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> This group buy has gone into complete disarray and at this point we might as well consider our money lost at worst with no way to get it back beyond legal action which is costly and thus not worth it. And at best we get our fans near a year later (or maybe better by the time it is all done). Which for me I doubt I would even get mine considering I have moved and need a change of address.
> While I agree stuff happens, the management of the fans and orders has been for the most part horribly dealt with. I won't be giving any pats on the back and sympathy stories aside to those who were roped into dealing with this stuff or have their space eaten up like Jim. This stuff needs dealt with, period. The barebones exist. The orders exist. The original spread sheet exists which can be copied, altered, etc. Now we just need to make sure someone has access to the paypal stuff for payments and address issues/verification. And if FTW has done something wrong and/or illegal OCN needs to step in and deal with them as OCN decided to sponsor this group buy.
> Of course this should be fairly common knowledge and sentiments at this point. From this point we can only judge how OCN handles this and how they expedite the process. It's not like people have not volunteered to help who can do so. Hopefully OCN can absolve this black stain rather quickly and not continue the trend of once-a-month updates.


I get a extreme impression you have not been following events in this thread thoroughly. I rarely show I'm displeased with someone and criticise them, but this is one of those moments.
Are you one that if in a store don't get what you want, which to others would deem as unreasonable requests, demand to speak with the supervisor and make a big fuzz?

Perhaps have little capacity for sympathy and empathy?

There might be reasons that some here can't realize why this has gone into complete disarray, and the reasons I see it is people are changing their orders, pestering the ones that arranged this group buy, natural catastrophy, complaining and moaning. It's like these fans are expected to be made even if people drown while the floods were going on. Seems some can't compare this in part with the Hurricane Katrina, and only care about what happens in their backyard. If huge discrepancies exists in that comparison, I apologize for it in advance.

This is for most part associated with negativity for those arranging this group buy, that they rather do necessary things like eating, sleeping and working for a living, than update us and be hurled down with rocks. People experience emotional turmoil, do mistakes, dealing with complications and large tasks in their life. Even though you might not experience it now, others might.

mortimersnerd had to handle ~50 changes to orders with his head straight, and even sift through "meaningful" and constructive pm's.
I could also speculate that most of the time he have handled this group buy, has gone to battle all the changes in orders, responses to pm's and confusions.

This has without a doubt in my mind hurt his business, because of the time consumption this has taken from him. I know he would have done much better professionally and privately without this ordeal. Don't write off his store yet, and rather base your experience of it when this have blown over please.

If Tator Tot and mortimersnerd had more fond feelings about this group buy, it could have been worthwhile for them and enjoyable, now it's just a nightmare. This can't be something you think about every day in huge part, like how this is hanging over Tator Tot and mortimersnerd, but especially mortimersnerd right now.

Now most of this post spanned out to target more than just one, as I had to get this off my chest, and try to clear the air a bit. I enjoy this forum a lot, but this thread feels totally alien compared to the rest. I doubt jim has two pallets filled with stone at his floor?


----------



## morencyam

I'm in the same boat as everyone else here. I paid for my fans and shipping and expected these fans months ago, yet you don't hear me crying and carrying on like a little school girl who got pushed in the mud. But like NorxMAL said, everyone has their own personal life they have to deal with before not only this thread, but the forum as a whole. I'd like to see how some of these people calling for banishments would handle everything if it was all dropped onto their shoulders while trying to maintain sanity. Just the amount of hate mail I imagine Tot and mort are getting would be enough for me to not want anything to do with this thread. No amount of complaining will get the fans here any faster. It's just going to cause more frustration and more turmoil. Chipp said they are stepping in to see what can be done, which is what everyone wanted, but that still doesn't seem to be enough. Why can't everyone just chill out and have a little patience. Last I checked "hurry the !#&% up" was not a virtue. I for one have no problem continuing to wait for my fans to come in and will continue doing so patiently. To Jim, Tot, mort, and Chipp, I'd like to thank each of you for your time and efforts put forth on this group buy and I have no doubt that you will get this resolved, one way or another


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> I get a extreme impression you have not been following events in this thread thoroughly. I rarely show I'm displeased with someone and criticise them, but this is one of those moments.
> Are you one that if in a store don't get what you want, which to others would deem as unreasonable requests, demand to speak with the supervisor and make a big fuzz?
> Perhaps have little capacity for sympathy and empathy?
> There might be reasons that some here can't realize why this has gone into complete disarray, and the reasons I see it is people are changing their orders, pestering the ones that arranged this group buy, natural catastrophy, complaining and moaning. It's like these fans are expected to be made even if people drown while the floods were going on. Seems some can't compare this in part with the Hurricane Katrina, and only care about what happens in their backyard. If huge discrepancies exists in that comparison, I apologize for it in advance.
> This is for most part associated with negativity for those arranging this group buy, that they rather do necessary things like eating, sleeping and working for a living, than update us and be hurled down with rocks. People experience emotional turmoil, do mistakes, dealing with complications and large tasks in their life. Even though you might not experience it now, others might.
> mortimersnerd had to handle ~50 changes to orders with his head straight, and even sift through "meaningful" and constructive pm's.
> I could also speculate that most of the time he have handled this group buy, has gone to battle all the changes in orders, responses to pm's and confusions.
> This has without a doubt in my mind hurt his business, because of the time consumption this has taken from him. I know he would have done much better professionally and privately without this ordeal. Don't write off his store yet, and rather base your experience of it when this have blown over please.
> If Tator Tot and mortimersnerd had more fond feelings about this group buy, it could have been worthwhile for them and enjoyable, now it's just a nightmare. This can't be something you think about every day in huge part, like how this is hanging over Tator Tot and mortimersnerd, but especially mortimersnerd right now.
> Now most of this post spanned out to target more than just one, as I had to get this off my chest, and try to clear the air a bit. I enjoy this forum a lot, but this thread feels totally alien compared to the rest. I doubt jim has two pallets filled with stone at his floor?


In this thread there is two common dispositions of which both are justified in their own right. One is that people are anxious, concerned about their money, if existing data is correct , and if and when they will see either the fans. The second disposition is that people still want their fans, but are practicing more patience and forgiveness, while still maintaining a positive note that at some point be it 2 weeks from now or 10 months from now that they will see their fans.

Again, neither one of these are a wrong disposition to have. But, this is also not comparable as to whether a store has a product in stock or not. Apparently you read my post with an overly negative and harassing tone. In fact it is nothing but statements, real potentials, sucks where we are at, and that some people have caused issues while others are roped in to deal with the mess. And in the end it still needs dealt with. I come from more of a business standpoint here as it was a business transaction that began last May. I feel bad for those roped into something and frustrated at the fact things have gone haywire in other areas. That little update on page one up top that is in quotes is a piece I contributed a while back while also offering any help that I could. And I still would give help if it were something that could be used. As it is the barebones are tied up at Jim's and he cannot legally do anything with them and he also doesn't have any current method of getting the money from FTW for the shipping that people have paid for. That is where I don't come in feeling overly sorry at this point for FTW. Sorry, I did at one point, but when we get an update of seeing fans ship soon and they never do (which was pushed for an update by OCN Admin), then it is the buyers that suffer in this process. Further, I never once said I did not feel sad or was not aware of the reason for the initial delay by Nidec. The floods were a bad thing for sure. And again I refer you to page one, post one, with the top quote.

Obviously I am following the fallout of this group buy. OCN did sponsor this and FTW committed their services. No one was under the impression that this would not be unlike most group buys. The flood was unforeseen and it was unfortunate at many levels. And it has also been a while now that the fans have been state side. Is FTW still committed? I hope so. Can we say for certain? No. Is stating these facts whining? No. This groupbuy was small potatoes to Nidec, but their commitment to the purchase was like any other as it should be.

Thus your presumptuous attitude in reading the post with the inflection you have is largely unfounded. Am I frustrated like anyone else? Yes. Is it unreasonable to point out that the time, multiple posts promising progress that never came, and uncertainty of where all things lie with the parties involved? Not at all. Don't pretend that this has all been handled just fine. As for people having lives.... well, yes, .... people do have lives, but when this group buy came together it wasn't one given with the attitude or information that it was being done in someone's spare time. The impression was also given that once fans were received it would be a matter of weeks until they shipped to customers. If this is what was accepted as someone's duties then one would respectively ask that they carry it out. Once again, the timing is off due to the floods having delayed things (that is reasonable) and people have sold fans to other members (Not sure this was the best route to take, but this option was given). People were willing to try and help with this and the spread sheet. So here we sit hoping that at best we do indeed get our fans within the next few months.

Again, it sucks we are at this place, but we are here and need to try to see what cannot be done in the mean time to make things less hectic later for when things do hopefully start rolling.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Apparently you read my post with an overly negative and harassing tone.


To be fair to NorxMAL I read the same thing into your post. It is probably because my mindset is skewed by all the people who come into this thread to post whiney comments without contributing anything constructive, or having any kind of fair reasoning. I apologise for misrepresenting you in my mind









You are right, it is perfectly fine to be annoyed that things haven't gone to plan and to request answers, and also OK to be patient and understanding. What gets me is the people with unrealistic expectations (why didn't Nidec force their employees to work in knee deep water and ignore their shattered lives?) or just plain spoilt whiney brats posting in here.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> *To be fair to NorxMAL I read the same thing into your post. It is probably because my mindset is skewed by all the people who come into this thread to post whiney comments without contributing anything constructive, or having any kind of fair reasoning. I apologise for misrepresenting you in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You are right, it is perfectly fine to be annoyed that things haven't gone to plan and to request answers, and also OK to be patient and understanding. What gets me is the people with unrealistic expectations (why didn't Nidec force their employees to work in knee deep water and ignore their shattered lives?) or just plain spoilt whiney brats posting in here.


This also influenced me the same way, so I apologize for unfounded complaints.

But my post targeted multiple individuals here, and not only you RoddimusPrime, though three was specified to you in form as questions, but implied in a strong tone.

In your response to my post I find things I disagree on being true.
I like to leave that to someone else to point out for the time being, so we don't spark up a whole lot of friction between us unfounded now.

Also I want to be in a position to understand you better, so taking some time for me to think things over, would contribute to that.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as everyone else here. I paid for my fans and shipping and expected these fans months ago, yet you don't hear me crying and carrying on like a little school girl who got pushed in the mud. But like NorxMAL said, everyone has their own personal life they have to deal with before not only this thread, but the forum as a whole. I'd like to see how some of these people calling for banishments would handle everything if it was all dropped onto their shoulders while trying to maintain sanity. Just the amount of hate mail I imagine Tot and mort are getting would be enough for me to not want anything to do with this thread. No amount of complaining will get the fans here any faster. It's just going to cause more frustration and more turmoil. Chipp said they are stepping in to see what can be done, which is what everyone wanted, but that still doesn't seem to be enough. Why can't everyone just chill out and have a little patience. Last I checked "hurry the !#&% up" was not a virtue. I for one have no problem continuing to wait for my fans to come in and will continue doing so patiently. To Jim, Tot, mort, and Chipp, I'd like to thank each of you for your time and efforts put forth on this group buy and I have no doubt that you will get this resolved, one way or another


Does not matter. Mort has already screwed most of OCN with his actions & has ruined the FTW-PC Reputation & should not be allowed to be a OCN vendor any longer. Mort Refuses to answer PM's, Emails, No Phone contact. He has shipped somethings but not all, He has refunded some but not even close to everyone. The Fans for the group buy are NO WHERE in his possession & people have been waiting for many months, People have wasted tons of extra unneeded cash which is bad business.


----------



## JCG

You need to calm down mate. We're all frustrated here, but accusing someone like you've done above without completely understanding the situation they're in is not cool. Chipp has already stated that he has started to look in to things, give him a chance to work things out.


----------



## royalkilla408

In my opinion I had enough patience. Just cause I am having problems at home or anywhere else doesn't mean I don't do my job right at work. Even though we all understand that they had obstacles occur in the past year. I think enough time has passed by and they should have gotten this situation fixed. I also support that FTW-PC should not be allowed to be a OCN Vendor.


----------



## NorxMAL

I was under the impression that when this group buy was formed, FTW-PC was driven by more than one person, and that FTW-PC is currently in a relocation of business from CA to MI?
Doesn't that involve that he has move his residence over there?

I must have been beaten silly, since I must imagine all of this since no one else mentions this.
Royalkilla408, you must be able to perform your job with just a ruler and a pencil if you manage to do your job right, in the middle of a relocation.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> I was under the impression that when this group buy was formed, FTW-PC was driven by more than one person,


WAS. I think Mort is running it himself now.
Quote:


> and that FTW-PC is currently in a relocation of business from CA to MI?
> Doesn't that involve that he has move his residence over there?


Been awhile though. Even during a move, business must go on.

I'm pretty understanding of all the delays and what not. But what I didn't like is the mention of it going to be shipped a particular week and then weeks goes by with no "sorry, it has been delayed and here's why". If there's a delay... it needed to be mentioned right away. It's only AFTER everyone went into an uproar did we finally get an update.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Should have knocked on wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry too soon...


You misunderstand the comparison. The first time we attempted this we didn't even get far enough that the fans even got to this country. We have updates from mortimersnerd so PLEASE have a bit more patience. As pointed out earlier he's less inclined to assist you all if you only work toward giving him a bad name. The hard part is finding a replacement for Smasher within the company, assuming mort wants one.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> I was under the impression that when this group buy was formed, FTW-PC was driven by more than one person,
> 
> 
> 
> WAS. I think Mort is running it himself now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> and that FTW-PC is currently in a relocation of business from CA to MI?
> Doesn't that involve that he has move his residence over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been awhile though. Even during a move, business must go on.
> 
> I'm pretty understanding of all the delays and what not. But what I didn't like is the mention of it going to be shipped a particular week and then weeks goes by with no "sorry, it has been delayed and here's why". If there's a delay... it needed to be mentioned right away. It's only AFTER everyone went into an uproar did we finally get an update.
Click to expand...

I understand where you are coming from and I agree, ideally we could have gotten continuing updates, even if it was small ones.
But there has been building up a bad attitude over a long time now, and it's exhausting. I would suggest that we welcome mortimersnerd to update us without several individuals wanting to throw him into a boiling cauldron.

FTW-PC volunteered to handle the shipping, and have had no intentions to profit from it in terms of money. So I don't call that business like compared to FTW-PC's normal operations.
I hope we get our fans, before we all start to pull each others hairs out


----------



## audioxbliss

Picked up my fans









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You have gotten one of the fans? Gimmi gimmi gimmi!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The model number seems off. According to this Nidec document, D1225C12B6AP-00 has a sensor, but I only see 2 wires .. My bad, I see 3 now.


----------



## GingerJohn

Three wires and no connector? That would make these the "complete" model with RPM reporting. Hmmm.

Edit: Ninja'd by JCG


----------



## NorxMAL

Okay, I'm really tired now, and should have gone to bed about a hour ago.

But if that is a complete, wouldn't that mean both the barebones and completes are in?


----------



## gillotte

Resent the email to ftw pc with my order number and think I'm going to send one to mort too so I cover both bases to make sure.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You picked it up how?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Three wires and no connector? That would make these the "complete" model with RPM reporting. Hmmm.
> Edit: Ninja'd by JCG


Aren't they all supposed to come with the 3-pin connector?

*"Barebones Model* - Voltage and Ground Wire, *3 Pin connector attached*, $9 per fan. Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks

*Complete Model* - Voltage, Tach (for reporting RPM Values) and Ground Wire, *3 pin connector attached*, $13 per fan. Turn around time ~ 14 Weeks"


----------



## NorxMAL

I have to try to get some sleep now









I hope more pictures will be posted, and how these fans perform tomorrow


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Aren't they all supposed to come with the 3-pin connector?
> 
> *"Barebones Model* - Voltage and Ground Wire, *3 Pin connector attached*, $9 per fan. Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks
> 
> *Complete Model* - Voltage, Tach (for reporting RPM Values) and Ground Wire, *3 pin connector attached*, $13 per fan. Turn around time ~ 14 Weeks"


Yeah, thats what I thought.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, thats what I thought.


I believe way back when it was discussed that the barebones would NOT arrive with connectors and there was talk of getting a mass order of pins and connectors to send out with the fans. As it is the pins are easy to find and easy to install, at this point spending $5 to get what you need probably isn't the end of the world given the scale of things here. I ordered mine awhile back when I placed a different WC order and they've been sitting neglected in the corner since...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> I believe way back when it was discussed that the barebones would NOT arrive with connectors and there was talk of getting a mass order of pins and connectors to send out with the fans. As it is the pins are easy to find and easy to install, at this point spending $5 to get what you need probably isn't the end of the world given the scale of things here. I ordered mine awhile back when I placed a different WC order and they've been sitting neglected in the corner since...


Do you need a special crimper or anything? Who do you recommend ordering from?


----------



## JCG

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere in this thread that the completes would have connector and 3 wires, and the bare bones would have connector and just voltage wires, no tach.

EDIT: Yep. First post.
Quote:


> Barebones Model - Voltage and Ground Wire, *3 Pin connector attached*, $9 per fan. Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks
> 
> Complete Model - Voltage, Tach (for reporting RPM Values) and Ground Wire, *3 pin connector attached*, $13 per fan. Turn around time ~ 14 Weeks


So I don't get why the fan above doesn't have connector, unless it was shipped separately from this group buy ..?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Very very confused... Aren't all of the fans sitting completely packed up at CaseLabs' place? How were you able to pick yours up? Did I miss an update?


----------



## gillotte

Maybe he came across some somewhere or ordered them online and they arrived?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Do you need a special crimper or anything? Who do you recommend ordering from?


Anyone really FrozenCPU, PPCs will have them stateside, probably even FTW-PC though YMMV with them







(too soon?)

You don't really need a crimper for these, although I'm sure someone sells one. Any set of needlenose pliers and the tiniest bit of hands-on ability will be just fine. You could also solder the pins to the wires, but especially for fans that's usually overkill. I bought pins and connectors from FCPU, in blue to match my build theme. I plan to solder the fans in chains to match my radiators and then have single connections for each bank.


----------



## listen to remix

Tator Tot confirmed that they all should have a 3-pin connector on it. This is why I bought the fans at the price given. I'm not sure why audioxbliss' fan doesn't have it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The sound pressure is high, the sound signature is very soft and hardly noticeable compared to other fans in the 2000-22000 RPM category.
> 
> The Information is in the OP, but they all have connectors on them.
> 
> Our basic/barebone model will have a 3pin connector on it. Only 2 wires instead of a full 3.
> 
> Complete version would have 3 wires and a connector. Barebones version will have 2 wires and a connector.
> 
> No, you'll be able to see the RPM reading from the 1 complete fan, but it won't actually show you the RPM value of the other two.
> 
> If they are all being fed voltage from the same source though; they all should be running at the same RPM as one another +/-10%


----------



## royalkilla408

Wait.... so are the Complete fans here in the States? When are we getting them delivered?


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Wait.... so are the Complete fans here in the States? When are we getting them delivered?


Completes arent here yet. Barebones only.


----------



## mav2000

But what he shows in the pic there are fans with 3 wires. So are the barebones with three wires?


----------



## the.FBI

There seems to be some drama happening that I don't particularly feel like reading into, my concern is that I have had about $150 tied up for months now and I'm simply done with it, is there a way to get a refund at this point?


----------



## audioxbliss

Alright, my one picture seems to have created quite the stir, so I'm going to try and answer a few questions now that I'm at my computer.

First of all, the fans themselves. I do have barebones fans. They do have a third wire (presumably for tach) though I haven't tried them so I don't know if it actually works. The leads are bare, no connectors or pins. Personally, I'm going to be snipping the connectors off some other fans I don't need and soldering them together.

Now, how I got the fans: Last night, I noticed mort had mentioned in the other thread that the fans would be shipped straight from CA. I assumed that meant Case Labs would be handling shipment. I was home visiting for my dad's birthday, so I figured I could go a little out of my way to pick up the fans before heading back to Davis (where I am now). I PM'd mort, told him the situation, he communicated it to Jim, and this morning mort confirmed I could go pick them up. Got them this afternoon (after a late lunch) and drove straight back to Davis. They were packaged in some thick ziploc bags (in usual Case Labs style) waiting for me at the front counter when I got there.

Attaching some more pics, I hope they help if you're confused about the situation. If you don't want to solder salvaged connectors, I'd recommend being prepared to get yourself the pins/connectors/crimper you'll be needing.

Finally, I've just driven over 400 miles, and I'm quite tired. Thus, I'll be playing some BF3 and quickly passing out.


----------



## Krusher33

Ugh, you tease!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> Alright, my one picture seems to have created quite the stir, so I'm going to try and answer a few questions now that I'm at my computer.
> First of all, the fans themselves. I do have barebones fans. They do have a third wire (presumably for tach) though I haven't tried them so I don't know if it actually works. The leads are bare, no connectors or pins. Personally, I'm going to be snipping the connectors off some other fans I don't need and soldering them together.
> Now, how I got the fans: Last night, I noticed mort had mentioned in the other thread that the fans would be shipped straight from CA. I assumed that meant Case Labs would be handling shipment. I was home visiting for my dad's birthday, so I figured I could go a little out of my way to pick up the fans before heading back to Davis (where I am now). I PM'd mort, told him the situation, he communicated it to Jim, and this morning mort confirmed I could go pick them up. Got them this afternoon (after a late lunch) and drove straight back to Davis. They were packaged in some thick ziploc bags (in usual Case Labs style) waiting for me at the front counter when I got there.
> Attaching some more pics, I hope they help if you're confused about the situation. If you don't want to solder salvaged connectors, I'd recommend being prepared to get yourself the pins/connectors/crimper you'll be needing.
> Finally, I've just driven over 400 miles, and I'm quite tired. Thus, I'll be playing some BF3 and quickly passing out.


Well...now I'm a bit annoyed.


----------



## mobius9

So the price was raised so that the KK series connectors would come installed.... and now they're not?

Someone please explain.


----------



## NorxMAL

Now we have confirmation that the fans exists, and someone has gotten them








Can't we please have some more positive posts, instead of some here only mentioning the next thing they find is wrong?

Yes, connectors has not been crimped on these fans, does this mean that everyone else also receives them that way? Might not be the case, as he have received them early at jim's.
Connectors is cheap, perhaps we are supplied with them and can attach them yourself. Do you want to have further delay in receiving your fans?

I have never crimped those kind of connectors, but you don't necessary need anything else than basic tools.

And not being exited that barebones might have tach lead on it, just passes you by?








If the completes have pwn on them, I will sorely regret I didn't order more of them








But that would be too good to be true if barebones have tach as well


----------



## raiderxx

I know I'm thinking a bit ahead, but what tools/materials will we need to put connectors to these? Would radio shack carry them? I didn't realize that there _might_ not be connectors..


----------



## NorxMAL

You can find it here









Pick your favorite web store, and see if they have it









You need pins and connector. Getting a crimper is also practical if you want to change or fix other connectors later on


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I know I'm thinking a bit ahead, but what tools/materials will we need to put connectors to these? Would radio shack carry them? I didn't realize that there _might_ not be connectors..


Crimping tool: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Deluxe-Molex-Pin-Crimping-Tool-161p2364.htm
Connectors: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/PSU-Fan-Connectors-c255.htm
Pins: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Female-Pins-for-3-Pin-Fan-Connectors-Set-of-3-255p2103.htm


----------



## Ocnewb

I hope someone will post a video/tutorial on how to attach the connector because i have no idea.


----------



## Lidrager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Well...now I'm a bit annoyed.


Why? It is good because you can easy to sleeve it with paracord (DIY : pins and connector) then you got result like this:


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> I hope someone will post a video/tutorial on how to attach the connector because i have no idea.


----------



## stren

Man I thought barebones would have no wires, now I have to unsolder the existing wires before soldering new ones on

#firstworldproblems


----------



## mobius9

If you don't mind spending the extra money I'd highly suggest this tool for crimping:

http://search.digikey.com/us/en/products/63811-1000/WM9999-ND/243789

Reasons I'll explain on a tutorial video.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Man I thought barebones would have no wires, now I have to unsolder the existing wires before soldering new ones on
> #firstworldproblems


Where on Earth did you get that idea? People are having trouble just adding connectors. Think what it'd be like if they had to solder wires on the fan itself!

Would someone please confirm if the tach wire is functional? I ordered the completes, but if the tach wires are functional I'd still like to know whether I got ripped off or not.

I just bought a pair of these things, https://www.jab-tech.com/Sunbeam-Multi-Fan-Power-Port-pr-3371.html , to try and pretty up the rats nest of wires from my radiator fans. A very nice way to do this. Run the molex through a cheap fan controller 1st and you can have equal fan speeds, I think. Maybe?


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Where on Earth did you get that idea? People are having trouble just adding connectors. Think what it'd be like if they had to solder wires on the fan itself!
> Would someone please confirm if the tach wire is functional? I ordered the completes, but if the tach wires are functional I'd still like to know whether I got ripped off or not.
> I just bought a pair of these things, https://www.jab-tech.com/Sunbeam-Multi-Fan-Power-Port-pr-3371.html , to try and pretty up the rats nest of wires from my radiator fans. A very nice way to do this. Run the molex through a cheap fan controller 1st and you can have equal fan speeds, I think. Maybe?


I think you misunderstood his post


----------



## Iamthebull

So now the three pin connector isn't attached like it said it would be IN THE VERY FIRST POST??? Lovely.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> So now the three pin connector isn't attached like it said it would be IN THE VERY FIRST POST??? Lovely.


it is easy to do all you need is these
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Female-Pins-for-3-Pin-Fan-Connectors-Set-of-3-255p2103.htm
and a crimper
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Deluxe-Molex-Pin-Crimping-Tool-161p2364.htm


----------



## csm725

But the point is they paid for a product with an attached connector it doesn't come with one. That is not only false advertising, but also making the consumer spend more money.


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm fine with my fans don't have the connector, i'm just worried that i don't know how to do it myself honestly







.


----------



## GingerJohn

At the same time we have paid for a fan without RPM reporting, and it looks like we are getting RPM reporting... I can't see that Nidec would attach a wire if the RPM reporting did not work.

I'm not complaining; I would be snipping the connector off anyway to wire it straight into my rad wiring harness.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Where on Earth did you get that idea? People are having trouble just adding connectors. Think what it'd be like if they had to solder wires on the fan itself!
> Would someone please confirm if the tach wire is functional? I ordered the completes, but if the tach wires are functional I'd still like to know whether I got ripped off or not.


I never bothered to read what barebones was in the first place. I had assumed it meant no wires at all (because that would be cheaper, I didn't imagine that the little 3 pin connector would make a $4 difference). Nidec won't have changed the pcb so the solder point will still be there for the tach wire. So if a tach wire is included I'd be 99% sure it's hooked up to the right solder point.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> So the price was raised so that the KK series connectors would come installed.... and now they're not?
> Someone please explain.


Curious about this as well, though at this point I've already bought the connectors and for the extra ten bucks on my $90 order I'm not going to complain. I'll just take the fans and put this behind me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> At the same time we have paid for a fan without RPM reporting, and it looks like we are getting RPM reporting... I can't see that Nidec would attach a wire if the RPM reporting did not work.
> I'm not complaining; I would be snipping the connector off anyway to wire it straight into my rad wiring harness.


The plot thickens








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I never bothered to read what barebones was in the first place. I had assumed it meant no wires at all (because that would be cheaper, I didn't imagine that the little 3 pin connector would make a $4 difference). Nidec won't have changed the pcb so the solder point will still be there for the tach wire. So if a tach wire is included I'd be 99% sure it's hooked up to the right solder point.


Originally there was discussion that the monitoring circuitry would not be on the PCBs even though there may be a solder point for the RPM lead. Given that this barebones model does have the yellow wire on it, I would assume that Nidec manufactured them with the RPM sensor installed. No way to know for sure until someone can confirm it out of the batch. Since it's a custom batch I'd say is possible that the sensor is there. As a barebones buyer I'm definitely interested


----------



## audioxbliss

Alright, update for you guys. I managed to get my fans wired up and tested. Here's what I did:

I took some extensions I had sitting in a drawer and snipped off the male end. I was then left with 3 bare wires on both my fans and the connector. I slipped on some heatshrink and twisted the wires together, which left me with this:



Then, I used some solder to add some bulk to the connection and to secure the wires better. After that, I shrunk the heatshrink, and was left with this:



Simple and effective, just the way I like it









The tach sensor is definitely working, and seems to be accurate. Here's Speedfan with one of my AP-15s (outlined in red):



And here's Speedfan with one of the AP-00s (same port, still outlined in red):



That was the slowest of the 6 fans I received. One of them ran in the 2150-2160rpm range, three in the 2140-2150rpm range, one in the 2120-2130rpm range, and one (the one pictured) in the 2100-2110rpm range. Not too bad of a spread.

So, it looks like the tach sensors are working, and the fans are working as advertised. They're VERY slightly louder than my AP-15s, but seem to push a good amount more air, as well. The sound is obviously higher pitched, but I think they sound nice with the rest of my AP-15s in there, adding a bit of smoothness.

Finally, I leave you with a very simple wiring diagram. Should be easy enough to follow











PS: To pre-empt some silly questions, the 3835 rpm CPU fan is actually my pump. Also, the 128C HDD is my Corsair Force 3 SSD, which instead of reporting 0 reports 128 as temperature, even though there's not actually a temp sensor in it.

PPS: In fact, just ignore all those temps. I have no idea where they're coming from, as my CPU is most certainly not running at -60C.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Dont care if theres no connector. Just happy to hear that I might be getting my fans soon.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Dont care if theres no connector. Just happy to hear that I might be getting my fans soon.


This. Sorta sucks for the Completes people, but at this point, I'll take what I can get (especially if it's better than originally expected). Hopefully the Completes people get something even better to make them worth the extra price.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> This. Sorta sucks for the Completes people, but at this point, I'll take what I can get (especially if it's better than originally expected). Hopefully the Completes people get something even better to make them worth the extra price.


$9 for a GT-2150 with tach is such a steal, even with the wait(IMO). Hopefully the completes come with a nice PWM surprise.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> $9 for a GT-2150 with tach is such a steal, even with the wait(IMO). Hopefully the completes come with a nice PWM surprise.


If the completes have PWM that's an incredible deal. They'll be some of the only PWM Gentle Typhoons out there.


----------



## raiderxx

What is PWM?


----------



## ehume

PWM = Pulse Width Modulation

And folks, the AP's don't have PWM circuitry. I've tried.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> And folks, the AP's don't have PWM circuitry. I've tried.


Nidec does offer to make them though:
Quote:


> NIDEC SERVO can meet many of your requirements for customization, such as special connectors, other sensors not listed above, *variable speed specifications*, and other modifications. Please contact NIDEC SERVO during your product planning and development stage.


Quote:


> *Variable speed* available:
> PWM, voltage resistance


----------



## ehume

AP = tach feedback

YP, ZP = tach feedback with PWM control.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> AP = tach feedback
> YP, ZP = tach feedback with PWM control.


Maybe completes will be YP-00 or ZP-00









Regardless, fans are working well. No pics, because I'm lazy.


----------



## mobius9

Are we actually sure that these aren't the completes that showed up?


----------



## mav2000

Cant wait for them to arrive...am so kicked about this its not funny.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> Are we actually sure that these aren't the completes that showed up?


I'm a little confused as well








.

Are the Barebones supposed to be D1225C12B6AP-00's without the 3 pin connector attached, or D1225C12B6AZ-00's with them? If it's the latter, and these are the completes, then i would be even more confused...


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I'm a little confused as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are the Barebones supposed to be D1225C12B6AP-00's without the 3 pin connector attached, or D1225C12B6AZ-00's with them? If it's the latter, and these are the completes, then i would be even more confused...


It's not a matter of nidec trying to be nice to us. Large companies such as them (especially those that produce industrial products) would NEVER do a "surprise, free upgrade" without either notifying the receiving party about a change in order or asking them if they would like an alternative model BEFORE SHIPPING.

These are the completes. Look at the serial number on the picture audioxbliss posted: *d1225c12B6AP-00*

This is the model for stripped bare leads and a tachometer.

Now of course, see this page to confirm what I just said.: http://www.nidecamerica.com/servo_part_numbers1.htm



Now of course the palletizing of the order could be fulfilling both fan models (barebones and completes), but Jim or mort would need to confirm that with us from the packing slip.

All we know for sure are that the COMPLETES are here.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> It's not a matter of nidec trying to be nice to us. Large companies such as them (especially those that produce industrial products) would NEVER do a "surprise, free upgrade" without either notifying the receiving party about a change in order or asking them if they would like an alternative model BEFORE SHIPPING.
> These are the completes. Look at the serial number on the picture audioxbliss posted: *d1225c12B6AP-00*
> This is the model for stripped bare leads and a tachometer.
> Now of course, see this page to confirm what I just said.: http://www.nidecamerica.com/servo_part_numbers1.htm
> 
> Now of course the palletizing of the order could be fulfilling both fan models (barebones and completes), but Jim or mort would need to confirm that with us from the packing slip.
> All we know for sure are that the COMPLETES are here.


If that's true, then Audioxbliss only paid for six barebones but got complete fans.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> What is PWM?


The traditional method to control fan speed inbolves undervolting. That is, the voltage is adjusted to slow or speed the fan. This method produces a lot of heat and requires more power.

PWM is a way to adjust the fan speed by turning the power on and off very rapidly. This saves evergy and produces less heat thann undervolting.
The power is flicked on and off so fast that there are no clicking noise you can hear out of the fan.

Typically PWM fans have 4 wires and cost more money._


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> It's not a matter of nidec trying to be nice to us. Large companies such as them (especially those that produce industrial products) would NEVER do a "surprise, free upgrade" without either notifying the receiving party about a change in order or asking them if they would like an alternative model BEFORE SHIPPING.


I was initially hoping Nidec had made a mistake and gave us more than what was asked (wishful thinking of course







).

Quote:


> These are the completes. Look at the serial number on the picture audioxbliss posted: *d1225c12B6AP-00*
> This is the model for stripped bare leads and a tachometer.
> Now of course, see this page to confirm what I just said.: http://www.nidecamerica.com/servo_part_numbers1.htm


I Googled the model code and found this product catalog. That's what caused me to do a little reading, and come up with my question.

The confusion as to whether or not these are the completes is due to Audioxbliss paying for Barebones, and picking up what some now believe to be "Completes" from Case Labs. To add to the confusion, one just needs to look back at the OP:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> *Barebones Model* - Voltage and Ground Wire, 3 Pin connector attached, $9 per fan. Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks
> 
> *Complete Model* - Voltage, Tach (for reporting RPM Values) and Ground Wire, 3 pin connector attached, $13 per fan. Turn around time ~ 14 Weeks


Both of them are supposed to come with the 3 pin connector attached. Not bare leads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> If that's true, then Audioxbliss only paid for six barebones but got complete fans.


^ I'm not the only one who is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> Now of course the palletizing of the order could be fulfilling both fan models (barebones and completes), but Jim or mort would need to confirm that with us from the packing slip.
> All we know for sure are that the COMPLETES are here.


If you take a look at the D1225C product catalog (linked earlier), you will see that the fans ship 60 to a carton. And according to this thread(i only skimmed), as well as this site, a pallet is 720 fans or 12 cartons. Since we know there are 2 pallets at Case Labs, we can now assume that either the Completes, or Barebones have arrived. However, there is the unlikely scenario where one of the pallets contains both Barebones and Completes in order to save on shipping (3 pallets vs 4 total). But I not too familiar how shipping works.

So now i'm really







. Can someone clear this up?


----------



## Norlig

Wait, so Complete fans might not come with the 3Pin connector?!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

LOL, this thread is getting better than a Spanish Soap Opera....









I just don't get why people are still defending Mort or FTW-PC...

1.He moved the business.. Yes this is true but, he has been using this excuse for what 2 months now....

2. He's only one person.. Come on from what I have read it was only Smasher til he opted out.... For some reason he managed to make things happen..

3. He's doing the bulk order thing as a "goodwill" thing for OCN members.. OK, I'll give this one to you but, don't offer to do this if your not willing to put 110% into it...

I maybe flamed for this post and frankly I don't care at this point... Mort has proven to be a terrible business man with no customer service skills and obviously no work ethic.. Don't try to defend him with more "should have, would have, could have" comments.. He took on the job and should be liable for it period.... I for one feel OCN should quit associating with Mort and FTW-PC it's only making them look bad in the process.. I personally will NEVER buy anything from Morn or FTW-PC again.. I mean some people are still waiting on Black Friday stuff... Or is this a moving and/or flooding delay too. Oh wait that was a damaged shipment...


----------



## Isopropyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> Now of course the palletizing of the order could be fulfilling both fan models (barebones and completes), but Jim or mort would need to confirm that with us from the packing slip.
> All we know for sure are that the COMPLETES are here.


Sorry but no you cannot say "all we know for sure are that the COMPLETES are here." Even if they are all completes communication between nidec and OCN (Tator or whomever had communication with the company) would have to be made. There communication would be necessary to establish what the remaining shipment will be comprised of. Then can you really say "all we know for sure are that the XXXXXXXXX fans are here".

One last comment, I do not care what you want to call the fans that have arrived. Being part of the first orderers' and first purchasers', we should have the right to the first sets of fans that arrived.








Sound the air horns because the above comment is going to cause a massive bombing!


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isopropyl*
> 
> Sorry but no you cannot say "all we know for sure are that the COMPLETES are here." Even if they are all completes communication between nidec and OCN (Tator or whomever had communication with the company) would have to be made. There communication would be necessary to establish what the remaining shipment will be comprised of. Then can you really say "all we know for sure are that the XXXXXXXXX fans are here".
> One last comment, I do not care what you want to call the fans that have arrived. Being part of the first orderers' and first purchasers', we should have the right to the first sets of fans that arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound the air horns because the above comment is going to cause a massive bombing!


because you paid *less* for the Barebones, you should get our completes before us even though ours arrived first? (info on what fans has arrived unconfirmed at this time)


----------



## gillotte

Saw this in the other thread and wondering why they don't post things like this in the main thread? Post #78: http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/70#post_16548073


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte*
> 
> Saw this in the other thread and wondering why they don't post things like this in the main thread? Post #78: http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/70#post_16548073


Hmm, also this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I have received a few PMs in relation to this and offered this as an option to anyone concerned - so I wanted to make it more readily known.
> 
> I know this has not been the smoothest Group Buy in history - so if anyone wants, Overclock.net will *refund your fan purchase* (the funds you sent to [email protected] / [email protected]) if you feel uncomfortable. If you need anything, please email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> admin


http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/70#post_16546291


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Does anyone want to sell me one fan? Are these shipping out yet and would that be a big deal?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> because you paid *less* for the Barebones, you should get our completes before us even though ours arrived first? (info on what fans has arrived unconfirmed at this time)


Dude, you knew going in that the order for the completes was going to be placed later.

I don't know if you remember the the post that tater tot made about Nidec possibly having some fans lying around that they would be able to ship since the order for the barebones had been made so long ago (before the disaster). I guess that these are them.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Does anyone want to sell me one fan? Are these shipping out yet and would that be a big deal?
> Dude, you knew going in that the order for the completes was going to be placed later.
> I don't know if you remember the the post that tater tot made about Nidec possibly having some fans lying around that they would be able to ship since the order for the barebones had been made so long ago (before the disaster). I guess that these are them.


I've requested Refund from the Admin, so /care anymore


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Does anyone want to sell me one fan? Are these shipping out yet and would that be a big deal?
> Dude, you knew going in that the order for the completes was going to be placed later.
> I don't know if you remember the the post that tater tot made about Nidec possibly having some fans lying around that they would be able to ship since the order for the barebones had been made so long ago (before the disaster). I guess that these are them.


If Nidec sent those fans they had lying around, they might be completes, but with no connector. So if this actually is the case, should barebone buyers that receive completes without connector instead really complain?









Though then the case could be that complete fan buyers get complete fans with connector.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I've requested Refund from the Admin, so /care anymore


If it makes you feel any better I had to spend another few bucks per fan to put a connector on. You've waited that long but someone else receiving them before you is the deal breaker?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I don't know how many here are watching the other thread, but this seemed important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I have received a few PMs in relation to this and offered this as an option to anyone concerned - so I wanted to make it more readily known.
> 
> I know this has not been the smoothest Group Buy in history - so if anyone wants, Overclock.net will refund your fan purchase (the funds you sent to [email protected] / [email protected]) if you feel uncomfortable. If you need anything, please email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> admin


I'm going to stick with it a little longer because I really don't have time to shop around and order more fans that I don't actually need but really want.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I had to spend another few bucks per fan to put a connector on. You've waited that long but someone else receiving them before you is the deal breaker?


No, the dealbreaker was the 10 months of waiting instead of 10 weeks, and the Admin providing Refunds...


----------



## threephi

Well clearly we need some clarification about precisely what is contained in those pallets. Not only is it apparent that there are complete fans in that bunch, but they do not have the attached connectors that we all paid for. If that's just how fans are normally shipped in bulk, it opens the question of what the plan originally was to attach the connectors, and whether it will still happen.

If Nidec were supposed to attach the connectors in their factory, we need immediate answers about why they're not attached and what impact that has on the price paid for the entire order. This could get extremely fishy very quickly otherwise.

I would suggest not releasing any more orders until this is ironed out. I would guess there are enough buy-back orders to cover the six completes that were given out already but it would be yet another unacceptable massive screw-up on top of everything else if the inventory came up short when the orders for people who actually ordered and paid for completes are filled.

I paid for complete fans with attached connectors, and if I'm going to be sent anything less than that, I would like to know how much of my purchase price is going to be refunded to account for that change.


----------



## Krusher33

I remember discussing about the fact that they won't have connectors on them. The connectors were to be bought from somewhere else. I remember this because it was asked if it's wanted to already be on or not. Some of us, including me, didn't want the connectors on because we were planning on sleeving it anyways.

How it got to "connectors will be on the fans"... i don't know. It may have been after I dropped from the radar for a bit.


----------



## admin

There are two batches of fans. One with connectors. One without. I am contacting the company to see which ones were sent so far.

The first order (we had two orders) placed was for:


Bare Bones model (2 Wires without tachometer) Model Number D1225C12B6AP-00

I assume that's what arrived to the US so far. Again, confirming this with manufacturer and will update accordingly.

The second order was for:


D1225C12B6AP-X models (3pin with tach & connector) 

Thanks,

admin


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Well clearly we need some clarification about precisely what is contained in those pallets. Not only is it apparent that there are complete fans in that bunch, but they do not have the attached connectors that we all paid for. If that's just how fans are normally shipped in bulk, it opens the question of what the plan originally was to attach the connectors, and whether it will still happen.
> If Nidec were supposed to attach the connectors in their factory, we need immediate answers about why they're not attached and what impact that has on the price paid for the entire order. This could get extremely fishy very quickly otherwise.
> I would suggest not releasing any more orders until this is ironed out. I would guess there are enough buy-back orders to cover the six completes that were given out already but it would be yet another unacceptable massive screw-up on top of everything else if the inventory came up short when the orders for people who actually ordered and paid for completes are filled.
> I paid for complete fans with attached connectors, and if I'm going to be sent anything less than that, I would like to know how much of my purchase price is going to be refunded to account for that change.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> There are two batches of fans. One with connectors. One without. I am contacting the company to see which ones were sent so far.
> 
> The first order (we had two orders) placed was for:
> 
> Bare Bones model (2 Wires without tachometer) Model Number D1225C12B6AP-00
> 
> 
> I assume that's what arrived to the US so far. Again, confirming this with manufacturer and will update accordingly.
> 
> The second order was for:
> 
> D1225C12B6AP-X models (3pin with tach & connector)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> admin


Seeing as audio picked up -00's it would appear to me that 1. The barebones are the ones that are at CL, 2. Somehow, the barebones were manufactured with the tach and third wire. Thanks for getting involved in the thread admin, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Seeing as audio picked up -00's it would appear to me that 1. The barebones are the ones that are at CL, 2. Somehow, the barebones were manufactured with the tach and third wire. Thanks for getting involved in the thread admin, I appreciate the feedback.


Going off Nidec's site, the -00 just means its the standard design with color coded leads and striped ends.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The first order (we had two orders) placed was for:
> 
> 
> Bare Bones model (2 Wires without tachometer) Model Number D1225C12B6*AP*-00


The *AP* means: *A*-Standard design, *P*-Tachometer.

D1225C product information for those interested.

Ill be waiting for that manufacturer confirmation







. The above was just to let people know what they are looking at.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> There are two batches of fans. One with connectors. One without. I am contacting the company to see which ones were sent so far.
> 
> The first order (we had two orders) placed was for:
> 
> 
> Bare Bones model (2 Wires without tachometer) Model Number D1225C12B6AP-00
> 
> I assume that's what arrived to the US so far. Again, confirming this with manufacturer and will update accordingly.
> 
> The second order was for:
> 
> 
> D1225C12B6AP-X models (3pin with tach & connector)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> admin


Thank you for that update! That clears up a lot. Can you tell us when the second order was placed, and if there are any estimates as to when delivery to the US might occur?


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> There are two batches of fans. One with connectors. One without. I am contacting the company to see which ones were sent so far.
> 
> The first order (we had two orders) placed was for:
> 
> Bare Bones model (2 Wires without tachometer) Model Number D1225C12B6AP-00
> 
> 
> I assume that's what arrived to the US so far. Again, confirming this with manufacturer and will update accordingly.
> 
> The second order was for:
> 
> D1225C12B6AP-X models (3pin with tach & connector)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> admin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Information is in the OP, but they all have connectors on them.
> 
> Our basic/barebone model will have a 3pin connector on it. Only 2 wires instead of a full 3.
> 
> Complete version would have 3 wires and a connector. Barebones version will have 2 wires and a connector.


Can this be clarified? Either way, thanks for giving this your attention admin. It has put a smile on my face.


----------



## kzinti1

Besides all of this, who's to say that *all* of the fans in those pallets are the same as audioxbliss picked up?

Maybe he just got lucky. After all, the manufacturer said that they would ship whatever they already had as part of the order.

Most of the rest of the fans already received may very well have only 2 wires and no tach.

So, let's not hear any whining and crying if the rest of you "incompletes" get exactly what you ordered.

Just be happy if you receive anything at all.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Thank you for that update! That clears up a lot. Can you tell us when the second order was placed, and if there are any estimates as to when delivery to the US might occur?


The second order went through as soon as we hit the order amount (I believe it was 750). I think that was only about 2-4 weeks after the first order was placed.

I am asking the manufacturer when the next shipment will come. I will let you guys know as soon as I hear anything back.

Thanks again 

admin


----------



## admin

More info: Here was the order (with guidance / quotes from Tator Tot):

From the manufacturer:

Quote:


> 1,000 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-00 and 780 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-X with connectors. Please confirm that we will use Molex connector P/N's 22-01-3037 and 08-50-0113 for the 780 terminated fans.


From Tator:

Quote:


> "Confirmed, the connector & pin choices are correct.
> 
> As for the first shipment, those without connectors would be great, as that makes up more of the order at this time. "


From Manufacturer:

Quote:


> 972 pcs of the D1225C12B6AP-00 shipped


Any help? Again - I am getting more clarification asap and will post it here


----------



## audioxbliss

While we're all speculating, I might as well jump into the fray. As far as fan models go, the pricing does, to me, make sense if I received the right fans *and the completes are getting the 3-pin connector attached.* In the original buy, before OCN got involved, it was stated that in order for the connectors to be attached, they would be shipped from Nidec to another company who would put the connectors on. While the cost of the parts is <$0.15 per fan, the labor would be significantly higher since there would be a person paid to put the connectors on (albeit with some fancy machine, I suppose), then people paid for administrative work as well. Add the cost of an additional step in shipping, and I'd say the extra $4 is accurate. This is, of course, assuming the plan there didn't change. When you think about it, having someone like me put connectors on manually would result in significantly higher prices than that. Assuming California minimum wage and an average 5 minute process per fan, it'd be about $0.70 per fan, plus materials, plus shipping to me, plus shipping to the buyer, which would likely come out to significantly higher than $4 per fan. Shipping is expensive









Basically, I'm saying there was probably a mistake made with the barebones fans. Instead of an order for fans with only 2 wires but a connector attached, an order was made for fans with 3 wires but no connector. I don't necessarily like the mistake happening, but it happened and I, for one, am content. I'm also saying that the $4 additional charge for the completes seems reasonable should they arrive as advertised.

That being said, if it turns out I did receive the wrong fans, I'd be happy to flat out purchase these, so long as I get my original order as well.

Edit: One other thing to mention. Small chance of it, but maybe Nidec did us a solid by adding the tach wire since the fans were delayed for so long. Not very likely.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> While we're all speculating, I might as well jump into the fray. As far as fan models go, the pricing does, to me, make sense if I received the right fans *and the completes are getting the 3-pin connector attached.* In the original buy, before OCN got involved, it was stated that in order for the connectors to be attached, they would be shipped from Nidec to another company who would put the connectors on. While the cost of the parts is <$0.15 per fan, the labor would be significantly higher since there would be a person paid to put the connectors on (albeit with some fancy machine, I suppose), then people paid for administrative work as well. Add the cost of an additional step in shipping, and I'd say the extra $4 is accurate.


I REMEMBER THIS! Plus extra shipping cost going from one place to another before going to us. Which is another reason why I opted out of the completes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> Basically, I'm saying there was probably a mistake made with the barebones fans. Instead of an order for fans with only 2 wires but a connector attached, an order was made for fans with 3 wires but no connector.


I absolutely don't doubt this myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> Edit: One other thing to mention. Small chance of it, but maybe Nidec did us a solid by adding the tach wire since the fans were delayed for so long. Not very likely.


VERY unlikely.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> More info: Here was the order (with guidance / quotes from Tator Tot):
> 
> From the manufacturer:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-00 and 780 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-*X* with connectors. Please confirm that we will use Molex connector P/N's 22-01-3037 and 08-50-0113 for the 780 terminated fans.
Click to expand...

So the *X* just means that they have a custom feature? In this case the 3 pin connector?

Thanks for clearing this up. I'm a disappointed that this wasn't in the OP when the group buy started







Now $13 per fan isn't such an amazing deal after all this wait and drama... But i will still







, then







when i get them







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> As far as fan models go, the pricing does, to me, make sense if I received the right fans *and the completes are getting the 3-pin connector attached.* In the original buy, before OCN got involved, it was stated that in order for the connectors to be attached, they would be shipped from Nidec to another company who would put the connectors on. While the cost of the parts is <$0.15 per fan, the labor would be significantly higher since there would be a person paid to put the connectors on (albeit with some fancy machine, I suppose), then people paid for administrative work as well. Add the cost of an additional step in shipping, and I'd say the extra $4 is accurate. This is, of course, assuming the plan there didn't change. When you think about it, having someone like me put connectors on manually would result in significantly higher prices than that. Assuming California minimum wage and an average 5 minute process per fan, it'd be about $0.70 per fan, plus materials, plus shipping to me, plus shipping to the buyer, which would likely come out to significantly higher than $4 per fan. Shipping is expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm saying there was probably a mistake made with the barebones fans. Instead of an order for fans with only 2 wires but a connector attached, an order was made for fans with 3 wires but no connector. I don't necessarily like the mistake happening, but it happened and I, for one, am content. I'm also saying that the $4 additional charge for the completes seems reasonable should they arrive as advertised.
> That being said, if it turns out I did receive the wrong fans, I'd be happy to flat out purchase these, so long as I get my original order as well.


After recently skimming through post 700-950 of the old group buy thread, i understand what you are talking about. But since i didn't read the whole thread, do you know if one of the organizers confirmed whether or not the barebones came with the tachometer? If it was supposed to come with the tach, then i don't understand why the OP in this thread didn't show that. I'm sure i'm not the only on who would have liked to know this before a purchase was made.

And if there was a mistake when ordering the barebones fans, i wonder how much it would have cost for the "real barebones"


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

If anyones asks for a refund on the barebones I would be more than happy to add one of them to my order.


----------



## ehume

Well, if OCN ordered two batches of AP fans, then the tach wires were not a mistake.

I have wished many times for press-and-go devices. In my youth plenty of people put plugs on 110 AC house cords. The easiest way was to buy a plug where you simply stuck the cord in a hole, pressed an extended piece, and that connected the plug to the wire. With phone and Ethernet plugs now you simply stick the 4-wire or 6-wire cable into the plug and press on the extended copper pieces with a crimp tool made for the process (I have one). You can see where this is going.

I recommend investing in a soldering iron and a heat gun. Buy a heatshrink tube kit from Radio Shack -- the one with mixed calibers. Buy some of these, or something similar. Put pieces of heatshrink tubing on the three wires. Splice the wires. Solder them. Run the heatshrink tubing over the joints. Shrink the tubing. Enjoy your fans.

Trust me, once you learn to solder nothing daunts you.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Trust me, once you learn to solder nothing daunts you.


Ha ha ha, he's not kidding. I did something similar. Next thing you know I'm de-soldering capacitors from an LCD tv and soldering new ones and got it fixed.







Free TV ftw!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Well, if OCN ordered two batches of AP fans, then the tach wires were not a mistake.
> 
> I have wished many times for press-and-go devices. In my youth plenty of people put plugs on 110 AC house cords. The easiest way was to buy a plug where you simply stuck the cord in a hole, pressed an extended piece, and that connected the plug to the wire. With phone and Ethernet plugs now you simply stick the 4-wire or 6-wire cable into the plug and press on the extended copper pieces with a crimp tool made for the process (I have one). You can see where this is going.
> 
> I recommend investing in a soldering iron and a heat gun. Buy a heatshrink tube kit from Radio Shack -- the one with mixed calibers. Buy some of these, or something similar. Put pieces of heatshrink tubing on the three wires. Splice the wires. Solder them. Run the heatshrink tubing over the joints. Shrink the tubing. Enjoy your fans.
> 
> Trust me, once you learn to solder nothing daunts you.


Soldering a splice is super easy. Its pcbs or certain tougher connections that I just suck at.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha ha, he's not kidding. I did something similar. Next thing you know I'm de-soldering capacitors from an LCD tv and soldering new ones and got it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free TV ftw!


Indeed. I haven't had a need to go that far with my electronics yet, but I did a bit of soldering in my old car, usually adding LEDs to various places so I could bloody see what was going on. Soldering irons and heat guns start off fairly cheap and can save you a huge headache, as well as large quantities of money


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-00 and 780 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-X with connectors. Please confirm that we will use Molex connector P/N's 22-01-3037 and 08-50-0113 for the 780 terminated fans.
Click to expand...

Now that clears things up. Both orders are AP, so completes and barebones will have tach, but barebones don't have connectors while completes do; but I don't understand the $4 price difference if the only difference between them is the connectors ..


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> Now that clears things up. Both orders are AP, so completes and barebones will have tach, but barebones don't have connectors while completes do; but I don't understand the $4 price difference if the only difference between them is the connectors ..


AFAIK, its because they have to ship the fans to a third party, have them attach the connector, and ship it back. If they did it all at the same place, then i can see $4 being unreasonable. But I'm waiting for admin to provide more info.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> AFAIK, its because they have to ship the fans to a third party, have them attach the connector, and ship it back. If they did it all at the same place, then i can see $4 being unreasonable. But I'm waiting for admin to provide more info.


^This. It's what Audio was explaining.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> AFAIK, its because they have to ship the fans to a third party, have them attach the connector, and ship it back. If they did it all at the same place, then i can see $4 being unreasonable. But I'm waiting for admin to provide more info.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> ^This. It's what Audio was explaining.


Ah. Didn't notice that, my bad.


----------



## rawfuls

If there are leftover fans from refunds, I'd be more than happy to grab a few up at the same original price.









Not touching this war by commenting, though.


----------



## gillotte

Has anyone involved in this actually heard back from mort or is he only posting on ftw pc forums? As I've messaged him and heard nothing nor seen him post anything here for awhile but he is still posting in ftw pc stuff. Just wondering as I'm debating whether to stick it out longer or eat the shipping and handling costs. I'd be happy to wait longer if I received even a little reply or just say I was marked off as paid for shipping.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte*
> 
> Has anyone involved in this actually heard back from mort or is he only posting on ftw pc forums? As I've messaged him and heard nothing nor seen him post anything here for awhile but he is still posting in ftw pc stuff. Just wondering as I'm debating whether to stick it out longer or eat the shipping and handling costs. I'd be happy to wait longer if I received even a little reply or just say I was marked off as paid for shipping.


The impression I got was that it's now Case Labs shipping the fans. Since the plan to ship directly from CA was only announced a few days ago, they're probably still getting ready. Just give it a bit.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Logically, before anything is shipped, Mort has to update the spreadsheet and send the shipping details and shipping funds to Case Lab.
I have a feeling this first step might take a while but Mort could surprise me.

Once that first step is done with, the rest will surely get done fast and effectively.


----------



## HGooper

So we're getting barebones with tach wire, they're actually completes but without 3 pins attached. Do you think this's a good "trade-off"?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper*
> 
> So we're getting barebones with tach wire, they're actually completes but without 3 pins attached. Do you think this's a good "trade-off"?


If you aren't lazy and you're willing to watch videos or reading tutorials, it should be well worth the trade-off.

For me, they're all going to my fan controller, so I could care less about the tach, but it's always nice to know.


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If you aren't lazy and you're willing to watch videos or reading tutorials, it should be well worth the trade-off.
> For me, they're all going to my fan controller, so I could care less about the tach, but it's always nice to know.


I'm going to use fan controller too, but it's not that bad if you can get complete fans and attach those pins by yourself. Someone just need to post a proper tutorial of how to attach the pin, I think it won't be so hard to do.


----------



## Iamthebull

Considering this isn't what we paid for, I am NOT ok with this.


----------



## caffeinescandal

So I might as well ask here since it is kinda related to the groupbuy. Does anyone know/recommend a place where you can buy the 3 pin fan connectors in bulk at a low price? If they also carry cat5 jacks that would be a huge plus.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Considering this isn't what we paid for, I am NOT ok with this.


^This

We should have been clearly informed before they started accepting payments. I'm not sure if there is anything that can be done now, other than get a refund if you really don't want the fans anymore. I'm holding on until we get more updates before i make a decision.


----------



## Kokin

At this point, I really just want the fans. Considering the barebones and completes were still cheaper than any AP-15 you'll see out there, I don't see why there is all this moan and groan right when we're so close to getting them.

If you're really unhappy with what you're getting, just get the refund from admin, but to come here and complain about things won't make what is already manufactured and shipped any more to your liking than what you'll be getting. This isn't a store where you can complain about your "right" as a customer to receive what you were promised, this was a group buy and with that, there will always be complications.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> So I might as well ask here since it is kinda related to the groupbuy. Does anyone know/recommend a place where you can buy the 3 pin fan connectors in bulk at a low price? If they also carry cat5 jacks that would be a huge plus.


Perhaps on performance pcs?

Pins 0.29$
Standard white 0.29$ (+0.5$ with pins if added here, which is 0.29$ above)
Black connector 0.39$ (+0.5$ with pins if added here, which is 0.29$ on the top link)

I have to say I have always been happy with performance pcs, and they have been kind to me in terms of service they have provided me








They mig


----------



## NorxMAL

Checked on sidewinder computers now

Pins 0.15$ EDIT: This is per piece, so it will cost 0.45$ for 3 of them.
White connectors 1-9 set = 0.2$ a piece 10+ = 0.15$ a piece

If you need 8, order 10, as that is cheaper and you get 10 instead


----------



## NorxMAL

And on watercooling uk

Phobya Fan Power Connector 3Pin female incl. 3 Pins - 5 pcs Black
£2.49 (~3.61$) ex. VAT
£2.99 (~4.72$) inc. VAT

So price divided by 5 would be
£0.5 (~0.79$) ex. VAT
£0.6 (~0.95$) inc. VAT

EDIT : A easy way to find these at a store of your choosing, is to search for "molex" or "molex pins"


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> While we're all speculating, I might as well jump into the fray. As far as fan models go, the pricing does, to me, make sense if I received the right fans *and the completes are getting the 3-pin connector attached.* In the original buy, before OCN got involved, it was stated that in order for the connectors to be attached, they would be shipped from Nidec to another company who would put the connectors on. While the cost of the parts is <$0.15 per fan, the labor would be significantly higher since there would be a person paid to put the connectors on (albeit with some fancy machine, I suppose), then people paid for administrative work as well. Add the cost of an additional step in shipping, and I'd say the extra $4 is accurate. This is, of course, assuming the plan there didn't change. When you think about it, having someone like me put connectors on manually would result in significantly higher prices than that. Assuming California minimum wage and an average 5 minute process per fan, it'd be about $0.70 per fan, plus materials, plus shipping to me, plus shipping to the buyer, which would likely come out to significantly higher than $4 per fan. Shipping is expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm saying there was probably a mistake made with the barebones fans. Instead of an order for fans with only 2 wires but a connector attached, an order was made for fans with 3 wires but no connector. I don't necessarily like the mistake happening, but it happened and I, for one, am content. I'm also saying that the $4 additional charge for the completes seems reasonable should they arrive as advertised.
> That being said, if it turns out I did receive the wrong fans, I'd be happy to flat out purchase these, so long as I get my original order as well.
> Edit: One other thing to mention. Small chance of it, but maybe Nidec did us a solid by adding the tach wire since the fans were delayed for so long. Not very likely.


Makes sense, thanks!

Would someone have a link to a tutorial and links to parts we may need in order to put connectors on? I've never done it, so I'd like to learn.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Makes sense, thanks!
> Would someone have a link to a tutorial and links to parts we may need in order to put connectors on? I've never done it, so I'd like to learn.


If you read my posts above, you find the material needed to make a connector


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Would someone have a link to a tutorial and links to parts we may need in order to put connectors on? I've never done it, so I'd like to learn.


I recommend investing in a soldering iron and a heat gun.

Buy a heatshrink tube kit from Radio Shack -- the one with mixed calibers.

Buy some of these (3pin Fan Tail), or something similar.

Put pieces of heatshrink tubing on the three wires, away from the ends.

Splice the wires. Connect the yellow rpm wire to the rpm wire of the plug. That is the wire on the other edge from the black wire. IIRC the RPM wires on the plug ends cited above are white, so you would splice the yellow RPM fan wire to the white RPM wire coming from the plug. The yellow wire coming from the plug (the middle 12v wire) you splice to the red wire coming from the fan. You splice black to black (both ground).

Solder the splices.

Run the heatshrink tubing down the wires over the joints.

Shrink the tubing with your heat gun.

Sleeve to taste.

Enjoy your fans.

A pictorial tutorial: posts 4 and 6 here.


----------



## NorxMAL

This is for the large molex connectors pins, but it would be about the same approach to the pins in a fan connector.



Edit: fan pins are molex pins IIRC. And you don't have to buy a crimper, you can use a nose plyer instead


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Alright.... so one guy picked up his fans.

Do we know if the fans in the states are completes or barebone models? I know it was stated they were barebones, but the tach feature and model numbers gave reason to believe otherwise so I am simply looking for clarification.

Also, while the guy who was able to pick his up has them, do we have any idea yet how things are coming along in getting these shipped or are there still issues with FTW, change of orders, etc.?

I know a lot of people are focusing on the fans and bare wires, etc. right now, but I want to know perhaps if there is any additional information I missed in the last few days.

Thanks.


----------



## ehume

From what admin posted, they ordered AP's for both lots. We thought we were getting 2-wire and 3-wire fans, both sets with plugs. Instead, what was ordered was one lot of 3-wire fans without plugs, and one lot of 3-wire fans with plugs.

It's not what we expected, but some of us can live with it. Hopefully all of us can.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Alright.... so one guy picked up his fans.
> Do we know if the fans in the states are completes or barebone models? I know it was stated they were barebones, but the tach feature and model numbers gave reason to believe otherwise so I am simply looking for clarification.
> Also, while the guy who was able to pick his up has them, do we have any idea yet how things are coming along in getting these shipped or are there still issues with FTW, change of orders, etc.?
> I know a lot of people are focusing on the fans and bare wires, etc. right now, but I want to know perhaps if there is any additional information I missed in the last few days.
> Thanks.


The completes should have the 3 pin connector, so it seems the barebones got the tach wire for free but no connector. There has been no official confirmation though that I'm aware of (last post that I found)

We are still waiting for Mort to:
- update the spreadsheet
- Provide the shipping information and materials to CaseLabs

It's only been a month now, we should have a pool on how long it takes


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> From what admin posted, they ordered AP's for both lots. We thought we were getting 2-wire and 3-wire fans, both sets with plugs. Instead, what was ordered was one lot of 3-wire fans without plugs, and one lot of 3-wire fans with plugs.
> 
> It's not what we expected, but some of us can live with it. Hopefully all of us can.


Those that can't can sell me a couple of more fans.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Those that can't can sell me a couple of more fans.


^This. These are going to be sweet


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper*
> 
> So we're getting barebones with tach wire, they're actually completes but without 3 pins attached. Do you think this's a good "trade-off"?


You can search the thread and you will find that Tator was specific just before he placed the order with Nidec: the barebone ones were to have two wires (no tach) and no connector. So it's not at all a trade-off, it's a bonus for free. So yeah, its a good thing.

And as for those disappointed that there are no connectors: in building a pc, you will surely come across a need at some point to remove/install some pins and connectors. Its not a big deal and you need to learn this basic skill Heck, on my first machine i installed about 40-50 pins on molex and fan connectors all with a pair of needle nose pliers.
Pins and connectors are cheap and if they are a bit finnicky to install, you still need to learn how to do it.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Considering this isn't what we paid for, I am NOT ok with this.


You get EVERYTHING you paid for and so extra stuff for free. Before ordering Tator made it clear that the barebones would have no pins and only two wires. You get no pins and three wires. Bonus.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Considering this isn't what we paid for, I am NOT ok with this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The completes should have the 3 pin connector, so it seems the barebones got the tach wire for free but no connector. There has been no official confirmation though that I'm aware of (last post that I found)
> We are still waiting for Mort to:
> - update the spreadsheet
> - Provide the shipping information and materials to CaseLabs
> It's only been a month now, *we should have a pool on how long it takes*


Putting one hypothetical dollar down on March 1st


----------



## stonetrap

If anyone wanting to get rid of there fans can get them to the UK send me a PM with a price.


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> You get EVERYTHING you paid for and so extra stuff for free. Before ordering Tator made it clear that the barebones would have no pins and only two wires. You get no pins and three wires. Bonus.


Maybe I am blind and some others as well, but the VERY FIRST POST states the barebones would be 2 wires and have a connector. If there was a change then that should have been made clear considering that is where I believe most people were basing their information on. Not 180 pages worth of information.


----------



## aphasia

stopped in for my weekly/fortnightly check-up on the GT group buy.

have to admit, getting a little grumpy.

i ordered 8 'complete' fans b/c not only was the tach wire missing from the 'bare' fans, but the IC logic as well.
had i known the tach function was NOT disabled or removed, i would have ordered the 'bare' fans instead.

regarding the missing '3-pin plug' not being attached, not a problem. soldering or crimping (certainly the better option) the wires is very easy to do.
even if you haven't done either before (soldering or crimping), a 10min search on google and a couple youtube visits would quickly solve that missing 'skill-set'.
paying the extra $4 per fan just for a 3pin plug to be fitted to the fan just seems ******ed now.
this is assuming that the fans 'audioxbliss' picked up from the caselabs store/warehouse are in fact the 'bare' fans.
if the fans he picked up were the 'complete' model, could potentially be a problem for someone who actually paid for a 'complete' fan (as he ordered 'bare' only fans), thus miss out or get lumped with 'bare' fans.

i understand this whole exercise has been plagued with issues (delays, natural disasters, some of original staff walking away from project, FTW moving shop, etc), but paying an extra $30 ($13 - 'complete' v $9 - 'bare') on complete fans when i didn't need to is a bit annoying.

i haven't even paid for shipping yet, not thru lack of trying as the PayPal portal on FTW kept throwing errors on each attempt over a couple of months.
frankly i'm scared to send monies to FTW as i gotta wonder if i'm flushing another $50 down the toilet (shipping to australia isn't cheap) on top of the $104 already spent on the 'complete' fans.

have to thank jim from CaseLabs for storing what has been shipped from nidec and OC.net admins for stepping in and providing updates and refunds to those wanting out.
i'd really like to see what these fans are like (never had GT fan before) tho my biggest issue is, who do i pay shipping too?


----------



## Kokin

If I've been keeping up correctly, I think mort said that he will be emailing or PMing people who have not yet paid for shipment or have some sort of discrepancy in regards to their order. However, I haven't seen him post an updated spreadsheet either, so until there's an updated spreadsheet, I don't think mort is even close to doing the emails/PMs.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> paying the extra $4 per fan just for a 3pin plug to be fitted to the fan just seems ******ed now.


I agree.

Quote:


> this is assuming that the fans 'audioxbliss' picked up from the caselabs store/warehouse are in fact the 'bare' fans.
> if the fans he picked up were the 'complete' model, could potentially be a problem for someone who actually paid for a 'complete' fan (as he ordered 'bare' only fans), thus miss out or get lumped with 'bare' fans.


They were the bare fans according to admin:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> More info: Here was the order (with guidance / quotes from Tator Tot):
> 
> From the manufacturer:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-00 and 780 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-*X* with connectors. Please confirm that we will use Molex connector P/N's 22-01-3037 and 08-50-0113 for the 780 terminated fans.
Click to expand...

D1225C12B6AP-00 is the "Barebones" fan. The only difference between the two ordered is the 3pin connector.

Quote:


> 972 pcs of the D1225C12B6AP-00 shipped


And this is what audioxbliss pick up.


----------



## kzinti1

Or, go to the OP of this thread, scroll down a few sentences until you get to this section:

"Basic Information

There are two options available:

*Barebones Model* - Voltage and Ground Wire, 3 Pin connector attached, $9 per fan. Turn around time, ~ 10 weeks
*ORDERING CLOSED ON THIS MODEL*
*- This batch has been ordered*

*Complete Model* - Voltage, Tach (for reporting RPM Values) and Ground Wire, 3 pin connector attached, $13 per fan. Turn around time ~ 14 Weeks
*ORDERING CLOSED ON THIS MODEL**"*



> Both styles of fans are shown as, "3 pin connector attached."





> Also notice the lack of this addendum for the Complete Model:


 *- This batch has been ordered*.


----------



## ehume

But admin said that is not what was ordered, regardless of what the OP said.

Quote:



> 1,000 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-00 and 780 pieces of P/N D1225C12B6AP-X with connectors. Please confirm that we will use Molex connector P/N's 22-01-3037 and 08-50-0113 for the 780 terminated fans.




And that's what came, whether we like it or not.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> And that's what came, whether we like it or not.


Is there anyone (other than complete buyers who are now bitter that they paid $4 more for the same fan) that is actually upset that the people (like me) who ordered barebones fans got tach's on our fans and didn't get the connectors? Seriously? 3 pin connectors and pins, ~$5 total vs tach sensor and wires, a lot more than $5. What's wrong with that other than having to crimp on your own pins... I'll take it every day of the week. Makes the wait almost worthwhile


----------



## threephi

Without question I would have ordered the "bare-bones" instead of the completes if it had been known that they would both have the tach wire. I'm going to replace the connectors later this year anyway when I resleeve everything.

Nothing to be done about it now of course but it's yet another example of the poor communication that has plagued this whole endeavor (until the last few days that is







)


----------



## ehume

The people who bought completes are the ones who got the plugs. For folks who never want to learn to do basic electrical stuff, if they bought complete fans they will be OK. If they bought barebones fans, they will have to learn something.

At minimum, you can get insulated crimp butt connectors and 3-wire fan headers. That might work. But do remember that the wire is 24 gauge and the connector only goes down to 22 gauge. So you need to finish up the crimp with a hammer.


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Without question I would have ordered the "bare-bones" instead of the completes if it had been known that they would both have the tach wire. I'm going to replace the connectors later this year anyway when I resleeve everything.
> Nothing to be done about it now of course but it's yet another example of the poor communication that has plagued this whole endeavor (until the last few days that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


agreed, nothing to be done now tho i think it's a safe assume that most of the 'complete' owners (at least those who've spent more than 5 mins inside a PC case & can handle wire chopping), are pretty annoyed.
luckily i have no urgent need for these fans any more, picked up NB/YL fans for my case build months ago. still like to get the fans tho.

at this point i hope FTW just signs the fans over to jim @ caselabs (assuming he wants to deal with this headache, don't blame him for not wanting to inherit this mess) as he seems to firm grasp on how to package & ship at this point i won't attempt to mess with my order by parting my fans onto others. can only imagine how much more work has been created by those altering shipping info.

i recon those that want to resell their fans should wait till they have them and organise the resale/shipping on their end.
in fact i just want to pay my shipping so i can forget about this till the fans turn up at my door.
no offence to those that have posted in this thread, i'm sick of coming here and sorting thru the new posts. this thread is becoming 'HUGE' and i've read every post (forgotten most of it tho) since it was created 6mths ago.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> Is there anyone (other than complete buyers who are now bitter that they paid $4 more for the same fan) that is actually upset that the people (like me) who ordered barebones fans got tach's on our fans and didn't get the connectors?


Below:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Considering this isn't what we paid for, I am NOT ok with this.


I would have gotten the barebones if i had known. Makes sleeving a little easier, and still saves at least 20% after paying for the materials(assuming i have the tools).


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what came, whether we like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone (other than complete buyers who are now bitter that they paid $4 more for the same fan) that is actually upset that the people (like me) who ordered barebones fans got tach's on our fans and didn't get the connectors? Seriously? 3 pin connectors and pins, ~$5 total vs tach sensor and wires, a lot more than $5. What's wrong with that other than having to crimp on your own pins... I'll take it every day of the week. Makes the wait almost worthwhile
Click to expand...

Not me. The trouble I have with the wires is removing the insulation. I tried to sleeve a fan once and couldn't get the insulation off without also removing a mass of wires.

I tried wire-strippers and that didn't work. I tried to melt some of the insulation and then pull it off. That also didn't work.

I had my father try it. He worked with a local telephone company almost his entire life, from stringing cable, to cable repair and troubleshooting. I've laid down on the street, watching him splicing hundreds of wires while working at the bottom of a man-hole. He couldn't do anything with these small fan wires. He tried stripping them exactly the same way I've watched him stripping those telephone wires, with no luck at all. Back when he was still working, telephone wires used almost pure copper that wasn't the least bit brittle. I don't know the composition of the wires today, but they definitely aren't the same material that was used back then. They're brittle and break far too easily.

If the connectors crimp on, through the insulation, then I'd have no trouble with bare wire fans at all. I'd also start sleeving all of my cables.

Besides that, I wanted the tach-sensors. I also wanted to be able to plug the fans in immediately and see if they worked properly. I didn't want to wonder if I screwed up the connectors myself or if the fans, if they didn't work, were the problem.

Everybody says these fans are already quite cheap even with the connectors. No. I don't have any problem with the extra cost.

BUT, who's gonna replace any fans that don't work? There will be some, you know? So who covers RMA's?


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> agreed, nothing to be done now tho i think it's a safe assume that most of the 'complete' owners (at least those who've spent more than 5 mins inside a PC case & can handle wire chopping), are pretty annoyed.
> luckily i have no urgent need for these fans any more, picked up NB/YL fans for my case build months ago. still like to get the fans tho.
> at this point i hope FTW just signs the fans over to jim @ caselabs (assuming he wants to deal with this headache, don't blame him for not wanting to inherit this mess) as he seems to firm grasp on how to package & ship. at this point i won't attempt to mess with my order by parting my fans onto others. can only imagine how much more work has been created by those altering shipping info.
> i recon those that want to resell their fans should wait till they have them and organise the resale/shipping on their end.
> in fact i just want to pay my shipping so i can forget about this till the fans turn up at my door.
> no offence to those that have posted in this thread, i'm sick of coming here and sorting thru the new posts. this thread is becoming 'HUGE' and i've read every post (forgotten most of it tho) since it was created 6mths ago.


I also have read each post, it's becoming a ton of posts








But some here don't pay attention at all, unfortunately. If they did, there would been less complaining









I have bought a crimper, pins and connectors from ebay. Free shipping goes a long way







26-16 AWG might be more practical than 30-18 AWG? I have crimped a lot of RJ plugs in my time, so I should have a grasp on how to crimp these pins, and to perhaps determine if it is good or not









Learning to crimp stuff is useful, like making a specific length of network cable for example, put on those network plug protectors or color organize cables.









How many here haven't experienced the PnP (Plug and Pray) times?
Like mentioned before, this is a computer enthusiast forum, there can't be that many here that never have build't their own computer for example, we come here to learn and discuss about computers for the most part









Who doesn't want to know how to fix these damn molex connectors (4 pin)? Many of them are in so poor quality the pins break straight away or are really difficult to plug into or unplug from each other. There are many plugs I want to change into Easy Grip molex connectors.


----------



## Kenjiwing

The butthurt over the missing connectors on a hardware enthusiast forum is just hilarious.

BRING ON THE FANS!


----------



## PepeLapiu

I agree here. Puttng on connects/pins is a skill anyone who wants to build a computer should learn.
A complaint on OCN that a bunch of GTs have no fan connectors is tantamount to complaining that your brand new Ferrari has a radio tuned in the wrong station.


----------



## mindwarper

I have a question....

I have ordered complete fans and sleeving for them as well...
Will this sleeving still be done? I hope so...

If not, then I feel that I've been ripped off (no offense intended), because it adds a fair amount of money, considering the amount of total 30 fans...
I hope someone can confirm/get back to me on this...

Mort can you perhaps confirm?
(same message sent to Mort via PM)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Who doesn't want to know how to fix these damn molex connectors (4 pin)? Many of them are in so poor quality the pins break straight away or are really difficult to plug into or unplug from each other. There are many plugs I want to change into Easy Grip molex connectors.
> [/IMG]


They make molex connectors that don't suck? Seriously, there are a few that I would love to fix. You make a good point there.


----------



## Troezar

I take it there is still movement on these fans? So long as I get my 6 completes, paid for inc. shipping to the UK I'll be happy to wait a bit longer. Maybe not that happy but I'll chalk up the issues/delays to experience. Fingers crossed it all finally works out


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troezar*
> 
> I take it there is still movement on these fans? So long as I get my 6 completes, paid for inc. shipping to the UK I'll be happy to wait a bit longer. Maybe not that happy but I'll chalk up the issues/delays to experience. Fingers crossed it all finally works out


Yeah I PM'd Jim today as he's shipping me some parts soon for my TX10 build and I asked about the fans again - Eric still hasn't sent him anything yet, so I'm guessing it's going to be a while yet. It's been over a month now with nothing shown from Eric's end. The udpated spreadsheet hasn't been released yet, nor have any shipping materials been sent to Jim.

Here's a summary for those fresh to this:

Jan 25th Mort posted that the fans came in

Feb 7th Mort said
Quote:


> I'm working to finalize the orders, but this is taking longer than expected because a very large number of people have parted out their orders and sold them.


Feb 20th Mort posted on FTWPC facebook page:
Quote:


> Currently making the final arrangements for these to ship. The shipping materials are on order and orders are being prepped for shipping. This was a lot more work than expected and I've been battling a relentless winter cold.


Feb 22nd mort posted:
Quote:


> We are waiting on the shipping materials from USPS. I've found a method to print shipping labels and the corresponding invoices (not as easy as it would seem). There have been changes to ~50 orders and I think I have all of those accounted for now. I'll copy the spreadsheet on my computer to the one in Google Docs shortly once I confirm there were no changes made to that one. There's a new column for "shipped".
> 
> A couple added points -
> -We will be shipping barebones and completes separate. There's no indication the completes will arrive anytime soon and we don't want to store them or transport them back to MI.
> -We won't be able to bundle FTW PC products with the fans. For larger orders, I'll pay for shipping out of pocket. Expect an email with information on other arrangements if shipping of additional products won't be covered.


Feb 27th mort posted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> More info very soon. I've been battling the flu for the last week so it's been slow going on the work.


March 2nd mort posted:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Part of the spreadsheet has been updated (all those who have paid for shipping). Still working through PMs of people who are splitting or selling orders. PMs going out today and tomorrow of those who are not checked off. If there are any errors, please PM the member "FTW PC".
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq_ZcMGHmTNbdFJxR2J3eDZDV1R4T0VXVHRpTnRTRWc&w=100&h=500
> Currently waiting on supplies from USPS. They were ordered towards the end of the business day 2/20. I called USPS to inquire Tuesday (2/28) and they stated the shipment went out Monday (2/27) from a CA location. Hopefully they will arrive at Case Labs today.


In addition:

On feb 24th admin posted:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I have received a few PMs in relation to this and offered this as an option to anyone concerned - so I wanted to make it more readily known.
> 
> I know this has not been the smoothest Group Buy in history - so if anyone wants, Overclock.net will refund your fan purchase (the funds you sent to [email protected] / [email protected]) if you feel uncomfortable. If you need anything, please email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> admin


----------



## ehume

I hope they get shipped soon. I'd like to test mine on a D14 while it is still mounted. But I have some fans coming to review, and the D14 will have to come off.


----------



## gillotte

This is morts last post in the other thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> More info very soon. I've been battling the flu for the last week so it's been slow going on the work.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte*
> 
> This is morts last post in the other thread:


Thanks didn't see that one - added that to my post


----------



## RoddimusPrime

There is still hope yet.


----------



## stren

Just FYI: Talked to Jim again today - still nothing arrived at CaseLabs. Over 5 weeks now with nothing happening


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just FYI: Talked to Jim again today - still nothing arrived at CaseLabs. Over 5 weeks now with nothing happening


Why does this not surprised me...







Mort's flu must be pretty serious, it's been almost a month now. And no word from admin or Chipp since their visit last week. Hopefully things get clearer soon, the forecast doesn't look good though. No Typhoons on the horizon.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just FYI: Talked to Jim again today - still nothing arrived at CaseLabs. Over 5 weeks now with nothing happening
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this not surprised me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mort's flu must be pretty serious, it's been almost a month now. And no word from admin or Chipp since their visit last week. Hopefully things get clearer soon, the forecast doesn't look good though. No Typhoons on the horizon.
Click to expand...

Rest assured, as soon as admin or I have more information we'll promptly distribute it to you all - we're obviously keeping a very close eye on this discussion and the issue as a whole, and are doing everything we can to help the process along.

We're just trying to avoid continual posting that we're "working on it" because there have not been any real status updates. You'll know of any developments as soon as we do, and the continual patience is much appreciated. We fully understand that this process is taking far longer than you probably originally anticipated. Please don't hesitate to contact he (admin) or I with specific inquiries.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Rest assured, as soon as admin or I have more information we'll promptly distribute it to you all - we're obviously keeping a very close eye on this discussion and the issue as a whole, and are doing everything we can to help the process along.
> We're just trying to avoid continual posting that we're "working on it" because there have not been any real status updates. You'll know of any developments as soon as we do, and the continual patience is much appreciated. We fully understand that this process is taking far longer than you probably originally anticipated. Please don't hesitate to contact he (admin) or I with specific inquiries.


Thank you Chipp, I am personally tremendously grateful for your involvement in this mess, and I wish you luck in untangling it. It certainly doesn't strike me as an easy task to step in at such a late date and try to get things moving.

But with all due respect, I have to say I disagree with some of what you wrote above.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with merely posting that you're working on it and in fact I think that this is exactly what we need--regular updates whether there has been any progress or not. IMO the primary factor that led to much of the ill feeling and mistrust that has grown around this group purchase was the months-long lack of communication from the people holding our money and organizing the buy. In the absence of a substantive update reporting actual progress, I would MUCH rather have a small "no change" message than more silence. I would even go a little further though--I think we have all earned the right to hear what actual steps were taken each week to try and resolve things, even if they were fruitless. Even if it's something on the order of "we sent three emails to FTW and didn't receive a response", I want to know that.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Thank you Chipp, I am personally tremendously grateful for your involvement in this mess, and I wish you luck in untangling it. It certainly doesn't strike me as an easy task to step in at such a late date and try to get things moving.
> But with all due respect, I have to say I disagree with some of what you wrote above.
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with merely posting that you're working on it and in fact I think that this is exactly what we need--regular updates whether there has been any progress or not. IMO the primary factor that led to much of the ill feeling and mistrust that has grown around this group purchase was the months-long lack of communication from the people holding our money and organizing the buy. In the absence of a substantive update reporting actual progress, I would MUCH rather have a small "no change" message than more silence. I would even go a little further though--I think we have all earned the right to hear what actual steps were taken each week to try and resolve things, even if they were fruitless. Even if it's something on the order of "we sent three emails to FTW and didn't receive a response", I want to know that.


Well don't worry - Eric is busy working.... on his new photography website:










https://www.facebook.com/ftwpc

https://www.facebook.com/uppanorama

http://www.uppanorama.com/

Seems somewhat of a bad publicity move, at least pretend you're working on the group buy in your spare time.


----------



## csm725

LOL @ the lack of anti-aliasing on his logo...
That's just the graphic designer in me....
But I'd say that's borderline obnoxious of Eric at this point.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Rest assured, as soon as admin or I have more information we'll promptly distribute it to you all - we're obviously keeping a very close eye on this discussion and the issue as a whole, and are doing everything we can to help the process along.
> We're just trying to avoid continual posting that we're "working on it" because there have not been any real status updates. You'll know of any developments as soon as we do, and the continual patience is much appreciated. We fully understand that this process is taking far longer than you probably originally anticipated. Please don't hesitate to contact he (admin) or I with specific inquiries.


I have some questions for ocn admins:

1. Does OCN Admin have proof that FTW has the funds to ship the fans? If no why not?

2.Is Eric effectively running a ponzi scheme such that more orders must be placed before he has enough money to ship these? If so is OCN admin complicit with potentially screwing other customers in order to avoid the legal problems of FTW going bankrupt while in possession of the fans?

3. Why hasn't Eric been forced to provide bi-weekly updates stating explicit progress? For example "80% complete on updating the spreadsheet 110 PM's to go" would be reassuring and a good start.

4. What sort of deadline has been imposed such that OCN will take over from Eric in the face of continuing to not show progress.

5. Does OCN admin have a backup plan for such a scenario?

At this point I agree with others that greater transparency from admin would help reassure the punters given that Eric is giving none. I hope that these questions are not only answered but that the answers are "right" so that rumors and panic can be put to bed.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I wouldn't give admin and chipp too much flack. I am just happy they are involved and working to fix the problem.
I thank ONC for facillitating this group buy but my thank-yous do not extend to those who seem to work to delay the said group buy and postulate to be in charge while ignoring us all .......no names here, you know who you are.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I wouldn't give admin and chipp too much flack. I am just happy they are involved and working to fix the problem.
> I thank ONC for facillitating this group buy but my thank-yous do not extend to those who seem to work to delay the said group buy and postulate to be in charge while ignoring us all .......no names here, you know who you are.


I'm not trying to give them flack, just trying to help the community understand where we are. A lack of information causes uncertainty and rumors. Rumors cause panic. My intent is to squash rumors rather than letting them grow in the shadows. If the answers are good then people should be reassured. If they are bad then admins have some work to do in order to not only help us but avoid being liable for Eric. It would be sad if FTW went down, but if they took OCN down with them that would be a whole lot worse.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I wouldn't give admin and chipp too much flack. I am just happy they are involved and working to fix the problem.
> I thank ONC for facillitating this group buy but my thank-yous do not extend to those who seem to work to delay the said group buy and postulate to be in charge while ignoring us all .......no names here, you know who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to give them flack, just trying to help the community understand where we are. A lack of information causes uncertainty and rumors. Rumors cause panic. My intent is to squash rumors rather than letting them grow in the shadows. If the answers are good then people should be reassured. If they are bad then admins have some work to do in order to not only help us but avoid being liable for Eric. It would be sad if FTW went down, but if they took OCN down with them that would be a whole lot worse.
Click to expand...

Completely agreed and well put. This is largely what motivated my previous post.

I have dealt with a few tricky situations myself where you need to motivate someone who's in over their head, if not borderline incompetent, yet indispensable to the project. It is a delicate task to both crack the whip and offer encouragement so the job gets done, so I understand that Chipp and admin probably can't share all the details of what they are doing behind the scenes. We don't need all the details, but we do need to know that the whip is in fact being cracked and will continue to crack until everyone who bought a fan has been satisfied.


----------



## stren

Update from the other thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/110#post_16610393
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Part of the spreadsheet has been updated (all those who have paid for shipping). Still working through PMs of people who are splitting or selling orders. PMs going out today and tomorrow of those who are not checked off. If there are any errors, please PM the member "FTW PC".
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq_ZcMGHmTNbdFJxR2J3eDZDV1R4T0VXVHRpTnRTRWc&w=100&h=500
> Currently waiting on supplies from USPS. They were ordered towards the end of the business day 2/20. I called USPS to inquire Tuesday (2/28) and they stated the shipment went out Monday (2/27) from a CA location. Hopefully they will arrive at Case Labs today.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

well one thing will come out of it. No more group buys cause this was a complete an utter mess. I do have a question tho. What will happen to FTW-PC on OCN. Has he ruined the reputation? What is OCN going to do after all this has been taken care of?


----------



## faMine

I'm all for group buys. This one just had some kinks that people are making into a life-altering disaster.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm all for group buys. This one just had some kinks that people are making into a life-altering disaster.


I can understand being up for a group buy but it needs to be handled by a more sophisticated / dedicated person. The amount of time that has passed for the massive amount of money that the fans have totaled if crazy. Almost $20,000 dollars & many months later & this is still barely slugging along.


----------



## faMine

Agreed on the management, but I want moar group buys!!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Trust me there won't be anymore group buys whether through members or OCN.


----------



## Jim-CL

I'll preface this by saying that I don't know any of the specifics behind this group buy, so what I'm going to say is *not* a commentary on this particular order.

Groups buys are best handled by a vendor with an established relationship with the manufacturer in question. The vendor is able to offer a lower price (but still make a profit) because they are able to get a bigger discount with a large order. Typically only a deposit is required of the customer, which preserves the vendor's interest in completing the transaction. If the customer can't take delivery in a reasonable amount of time, their deposit may be forfeited. That also maintains a structure by which RMA's, shortages, parts damaged in shipping , etc., can be dealt with. Group buys that are one-time "co-op" ventures often fail.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I'll preface this by saying that I don't know any of the specifics behind this group buy, so what I'm going to say is *not* a commentary on this particular order.
> Groups buys are best handled by a vendor with an established relationship with the manufacturer in question. The vendor is able to offer a lower price (but still make a profit) because they are able to get a bigger discount with a large order. Typically only a deposit is required of the customer, which preserves the vendor's interest in completing the transaction. If the customer can't take delivery in a reasonable amount of time, their deposit may be forfeited. That also maintains a structure by which RMA's, shortages, parts damaged in shipping , etc., can be dealt with. Group buys that are one-time "co-op" ventures often fail.


They seem to go pretty smooth on a certain keyboard forum, but I guess that is because they always have group buys.


----------



## faMine

Exactly what made me want group buys. I guess it's easier to buy 2,000 keys rather than 2,000 fans


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> They seem to go pretty smooth on a certain keyboard forum, but I guess that is because they always have group buys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Exactly what made me want group buys. I guess it's easier to buy 2,000 keys rather than 2,000 fans


Its easier to sort and ship thousands of keys than to ship some fans? The geekhack groupbuys aren't exactly issue free either but comparatively not too bad at all.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Not me. The trouble I have with the wires is removing the insulation. I tried to sleeve a fan once and couldn't get the insulation off without also removing a mass of wires.
> 
> I tried wire-strippers and that didn't work. I tried to melt some of the insulation and then pull it off. That also didn't work.
> 
> I had my father try it. He worked with a local telephone company almost his entire life, from stringing cable, to cable repair and troubleshooting. I've laid down on the street, watching him splicing hundreds of wires while working at the bottom of a man-hole. He couldn't do anything with these small fan wires. He tried stripping them exactly the same way I've watched him stripping those telephone wires, with no luck at all. Back when he was still working, telephone wires used almost pure copper that wasn't the least bit brittle. I don't know the composition of the wires today, but they definitely aren't the same material that was used back then. They're brittle and break far too easily.
> 
> If the connectors crimp on, through the insulation, then I'd have no trouble with bare wire fans at all. I'd also start sleeving all of my cables.
> 
> Besides that, I wanted the tach-sensors. I also wanted to be able to plug the fans in immediately and see if they worked properly. I didn't want to wonder if I screwed up the connectors myself or if the fans, if they didn't work, were the problem.
> 
> Everybody says these fans are already quite cheap even with the connectors. No. I don't have any problem with the extra cost.
> 
> BUT, who's gonna replace any fans that don't work? There will be some, you know? So who covers RMA's?


There is a wire stripper at my hardware store and it claims to strip wires as small as 24 gauge ..... I don't know what's the gauge of a computer fan wire these days.

But here is what I do with success: with a sharp razor blade I cut a ring around the insulation. I don''t cut through the insulation, I just cut about half way through, just enough to weaken the insulation at that specific spot. Then I simply pull on the insulation and it slips off with no wires lost.
You could also burn the insulation off with a butane lighter, but it's not going to do as neat a job that way. If you are going to burn it off, use a butane lighter or a butane torch. Don't use propane or a Bic lighter, they will leave a suety residue on the rest of your wire.


----------



## ehume

Here is a self-adjusting wire stripper. These things will strip the finest gauge wire that has insulation. This one is $9 at Harbor Freight. I bought mine at Radio Shack, but it wasn't $18 in those days.

Just lay the wire on the left side. As you squeeze the handles, first sideways jaws grab the wire on the left, then the jaws on the right reach over, grip the insulation and pull it off. It's very clever.

I love mine. Use it for all my wire stripping jobs. Easy and quick.

Edit: here's a video on using one. His is fancier than mine.

Commercially produced vid here.

Oooh. I found a different kind, here.


----------



## kzinti1

Thank you ehume! You came through once again.

Plus, Harbor Freight is a mandatory visit every time I go to town. Whether I need anything or not.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> If you are selling your fans to someone else or making changes to an order, please do so by Sunday.


You hear the man, this is your last chance. If you want to get rid of any of your fans, I will gladly buy them from you.
I'll pay 11$ for bare bones (2$ more then what you paid)
And I'll pay 14$ for your completes (1$ or 2$ more then what you paid depending if you paid 12$ or 13$)

I can pay you via paypal within minutes of you and I agreeing on the deal.

PM me or email me at [email protected] (PM preferred)

Cheers,
PepeLapiu


----------



## NorxMAL

Has there been any other group buys of fans before, if it was here or somewhere else? (don't mention where)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> I'll preface this by saying that I don't know any of the specifics behind this group buy, so what I'm going to say is *not* a commentary on this particular order.
> 
> Groups buys are best handled by a vendor with an established relationship with the manufacturer in question. The vendor is able to offer a lower price (but still make a profit) because they are able to get a bigger discount with a large order. Typically only a deposit is required of the customer, which preserves the vendor's interest in completing the transaction. If the customer can't take delivery in a reasonable amount of time, their deposit may be forfeited. That also maintains a structure by which RMA's, shortages, parts damaged in shipping , etc., can be dealt with. Group buys that are one-time "co-op" ventures often fail.


Who would take such a undertaking, if it's not like Scythe or such?








I'm thinking about custom fans, how awesome wouldn't PWM GT's be









PS : Don't kill me!

wow! post 500


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Has there been any other group buys of fans before, if it was here or somewhere else? (don't mention where)
> Who would take such a undertaking, if it's not like Scythe or such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about custom fans, how awesome wouldn't PWM GT's be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Don't kill me!
> wow! post 500


Ha ha! No killing today







This thread has enough of that already









In your example Scythe would be the manufacturer. What you would want is a vendor who is already selling Scythe products. Say they normally order 100 fans at a time (as an example). If they can get a big group to commit to 1,000 fans, they might get a much better price. They might even be willing to cut their margin in the hopes of selling other items as well as attracting new customers. The benefits are the same as I pointed out earlier. This is common practice on several automotive forums that I visit and have participated in. It's certainly not the only way to do a group buy, but I have seen it work quite well.


----------



## rawfuls

Would also be willing to grab a few fans.
Have an interest in 4 fans, barebones works for me.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Has there been any other group buys of fans before, if it was here or somewhere else? (don't mention where)
> Who would take such a undertaking, if it's not like Scythe or such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about custom fans, how awesome wouldn't PWM GT's be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Don't kill me!
> wow! post 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha! No killing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has enough of that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your example Scythe would be the manufacturer. What you would want is a vendor who is already selling Scythe products. Say they normally order 100 fans at a time (as an example). If they can get a big group to commit to 1,000 fans, they might get a much better price. They might even be willing to cut their margin in the hopes of selling other items as well as attracting new customers. The benefits are the same as I pointed out earlier. This is common practice on several automotive forums that I visit and have participated in. It's certainly not the only way to do a group buy, but I have seen it work quite well.
Click to expand...

But in this case, Scythe is not the manufacturer, only the brand seller. Nidec is the manufacturer, now under the Servo name (a.k.a. Japan Servo). What's different about the Nidec/Scythe arrangement is that you only find the Scythe name on the edges of the box. And the label says SERVO. This is not the normal arrangement.

In any case, where this group buy differed from what is suggested above is the group's going directly to Nidec to buy a fan Scythe does not sell.


----------



## johny24

I'd be interested in 6 fans if anybody is selling


----------



## raiderxx

Update from the other thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/100_100#post_16638152
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Printed a fair amount of labels today, will update the spreadsheet tomorrow. The plan is to have all of the orders shipped by the end of the week. I will be contacting everyone who bundled the order with FTW PC products, providing details and options.


I might just have missed it, but the spreadsheet on this thread shows a "bare bones shipped" collumn. Has that always been there??


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Update from the other thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/100_100#post_16638152
> I might just have missed it, but the spreadsheet on this thread shows a "bare bones shipped" collumn. Has that always been there??


One can only hope! Can't wait to hear some positive news in here...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Update from the other thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/100_100#post_16638152
> I might just have missed it, but the spreadsheet on this thread shows a "bare bones shipped" collumn. Has that always been there??


I think it showed up there sometime last week or from a few days ago.


----------



## Krusher33

I know it's been there for at least 3 days because I had to pm mort about the fact that it showed that I did not pay for shipping when in fact I did.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know it's been there for at least 3 days because I had to pm mort about the fact that it showed that I did not pay for shipping when in fact I did.


Yeah I paid for shipping too...


----------



## invadertim3

i want my fansssssssss


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invadertim3*
> 
> i want my fansssssssss


I know the feeling. I was good for as long as it has been but recently I've acquired an H60 and a Kuhler 620. I'm really need these fans for better noise/pressure balance.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know the feeling. I was good for as long as it has been but recently *I've acquired an H60* and a Kuhler 620. I'm really need these fans for better noise/pressure balance.


Me too!


----------



## tismon

Although I agree with not being a cause of delay, and I'll continue to be patient throughout the rest of the process since afterall, OCN is a community that's trying to provide more than usual by doing this, not a retail business. And if this is a no-no at this point, please feel free to let me know.

I would like to offer to buy/transfer two complete fans from anyone looking to decrease/get out of the group buy. I realize now that 4 may not be enough in the long run.


----------



## Kokin

For those of you who aren't looking at the other thread, here's an update from mort:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> An update:
> Currently printing labels, then sending them over the Case Labs. This is slow going since I can't do most of them through Paypal. Will update the spreadsheet tonight sometime with what's shipped.


----------



## royalkilla408

I got a receipt email from FTW PC about my Completes Fans shipping. Anyone else got that email too?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I got a receipt email from FTW PC about my Completes Fans shipping. Anyone else got that email too?


HNNNGH!!!! *checks email*

Nothing........


----------



## mvermef

nope nothing here for completes yet either...


----------



## mistax

wait are the completed fans finally here =D? need to pay for shipping now.


----------



## nvous23

I also received confirmation that my fans have shipped.


----------



## royalkilla408

FINALLY!!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> wait are the completed fans finally here =D? need to pay for shipping now.


What!? How'd I miss that? I check this thread every time there is a new post and I had no idea completes were in. And those pics above seem to support this. Hopefully I'll be getting an email soon too!


----------



## ehume

Can someone point me at the post that has directions on how to get shipping? It's not in the OP. Thanks.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!




So those fans that came in were.... Completes? Not barebones? So no barebones yet?


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Can someone point me at the post that has directions on how to get shipping? It's not in the OP. Thanks.


Try the OP in this thread:
Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy Shipping Information - Now accepting Payment
http://www.overclock.net/t/1026106/gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-shipping-information-now-accepting-payment


----------



## ehume

Thanks!


----------



## Mithrandir8

Does anyone have a link to the form to change one's shipping address for the complete fans?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mithrandir8*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the form to change one's shipping address for the complete fans?


Should be this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/0_100

The first post in his FAQ he writes:
Quote:


> Use this form. You will need to send $0.01 via Paypal to FTW PC so we can make a new label.


Be advised, I believe Mort is done accepting change of address forms since he has started to ship the completes. May be wrong, but I figured I'd give ya the heads up.









*Anyone else get shipping info? Can we confirm Mort has only received the completes so far?*


----------



## nvous23

My shipping confirmation was for barebones, and that's what I ordered.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> (Mort) has started to ship the completes. May be wrong, but I figured I'd give ya the heads up.


The completes can not be shipped because they are still waiting on delivery from Nidec. What was received so far is the bare bones order.
I know, I know, you will tell me that the completes have 3 wires and a tach, so what they have must be the completes. But that isn't so. We just get a bonus of having bare bones with a free tach wire.

One might speculate that with the completes, we will probably get a bonus GTX 580 attached to every fan .....we just have to hope, right?


----------



## ehume

Looks like a misunderstanding when OCN had to take over ordering the fans. The BB folks ordered was 2-wire with plugs. The completes were 3-wire with plugs. The BB fans that OCN ordered were 3-wire, no plugs. So some people who ordered BB fans have more work than they expected.

I picked up some plugs today at a computer fair. I'll get shots later. Might solve some problems.


----------



## ehume

*SCREECHING HALT! DON'T BUY THESE!!!*



These say AMP on them. the cut-away part (the top of the right plug) slips under the catch in the socket containing the male prongs. The ridges (top of the left plug) give the bulk that in traditional plugs is solid plastic.



You stick your insulated end into the space under the metal piece. You then bend the wire up over the metal between the fingers, and press the wire into the plug with a thin-bladed screwdriver. Where the metal fingers give way to a narrow opening, the metal is supposed to cut through the insulation and make electrical contact.

Now to find this thing so we can know where to order some. The lady would not give me her sources.

*THESE DO NOT WORK. I TRIED THREE OF THEM.*


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> So those fans that came in were.... Completes? Not barebones? So no barebones yet?


They are Barebones. Eric must have made a mistake in the confirmation email. You can confirm this by looking at the updated spread sheet:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq_ZcMGHmTNbdFJxR2J3eDZDV1R4T0VXVHRpTnRTRWc&w=100&h=500

Only the Barebones owners have an order number. The only exception is Ehume, but he has barebones and completes.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> 
> 
> These say AMP on them. the cut-away part (the top of the right plug) slips under the catch in the socket containing the male prongs. The ridges (top of the left plug) give the bulk that in traditional plugs is solid plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> You stick your insulated end into the space under the metal piece. You then bend the wire up over the metal between the fingers, and press the wire into the plug with a thin-bladed screwdriver. Where the metal fingers give way to a narrow opening, the metal is supposed to cut through the insulation and make electrical contact.
> 
> Now to find this thing so we can know where to order some. The lady would not give me her sources.


Those are awesome! Gotta find some of those online..


----------



## ehume

Overview:

Benefits derived from the MTA-100 system include increased quality and ease of handling such as--

One step assembly
No wire stripping
No contact damage
Reduced wiring errors
Simpler tooling

Mouser calls the fastening system a "ramp lock."

AMP connector 3-643815-3

Available here. (23 cents) (26 AWG -- too fine)

And here. (14 cents)

Aha:

UL94V-2 Color Coding by Wire Size
28 AWG--Green
26 AWG--Blue
24 AWG--White
22 AWG--Red

3-643814-3 is 24 AWG

Also available here.

3-643813-3: 3P red tin 22 AWG This is what we want.

Also available here. (16 cents)

A possible alternate is this. With a lovely 3D drawing here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*************************************************************************************************************

Back to the 3-643813-3. The best web catalog page I have seen is here. It shows us that this is indeed the part we want. Also, it has the lowest price: 9.33 cents(!). "MTA-100 3 Position Single Row 2.54 mm Pitch 22 AWG Closed End IDC Socket" Yup (the pic show 2 positions, but the text and the product number tells us it is 3-position).

OK. I found the plug for you guys who don't want to crimp or solder. Now go to it.

Oh yes: buy a few extras. Murphy's Law says that if you buy exactly what you need you'll screw one up. I suspect shipping and handling will cost more than the plugs.

(A list of all suppliers in the US: here)

*REGARDLESS OF WHAT THEY SAY, I COULD NOT MAKE THESE WORK IN THREE TRIES.*

It may be that the "ramps" could not cut the insulation of my fan wires. But I put together these plugs on fan wires three different times, on three different plugs. I could not get the fans to run, no matter how much I squished down the wires.

Then I cut the plugs off, temporarily spliced the wires back to the old Molex 3-wire plug and the fan worked.

Sorry dudes. It looked like just the right answer.


----------



## goodtobeking

Great job on the research Ehume. But personally, I will end up getting normal black connectors and pins. Hope my fans ship soon.


----------



## caffeinescandal

So im assuming FTW is still working on this? I ordered 10 barebones, paid for shipping and still no confirmation. My order status on ftwpc.com is still on hold.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> They are Barebones. Eric must have made a mistake in the confirmation email. You can confirm this by looking at the updated spread sheet:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq_ZcMGHmTNbdFJxR2J3eDZDV1R4T0VXVHRpTnRTRWc&w=100&h=500
> 
> Only the Barebones owners have an order number. The only exception is Ehume, but he has barebones and completes.


I answered the PM with the shipping payment order number 8 days ago and I'm still not listed as having paid for everything.

Luckily, I make copies of all my receipts with HyperSnap 7 and save copies in several different places.

All ftwpc.com needs do is ask for a copy and I'll PM them one.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> They are Barebones. Eric must have made a mistake in the confirmation email. You can confirm this by looking at the updated spread sheet:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq_ZcMGHmTNbdFJxR2J3eDZDV1R4T0VXVHRpTnRTRWc&w=100&h=500
> 
> Only the Barebones owners have an order number. The only exception is Ehume, but he has barebones and completes.


Excellent! Thanks for pointing me there! Wonder in what order he is doing them?


----------



## ehume

The Amp connectors were a big FAIL. I edited my posts to reflect that.

Back to crimp or splice.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The Amp connectors were a big FAIL. I edited my posts to reflect that.
> 
> Back to crimp or splice.


So close..







Thanks for testing them out and telling us the results though!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah, thanks for the effort. That would have been perfect for most people.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> So im assuming FTW is still working on this? I ordered 10 barebones, paid for shipping and still no confirmation. My order status on ftwpc.com is still on hold.


A lot more people got "shipped" statuses on the spreadsheet, so I would assume so.

I've also paid for shipping for my first 4 barebones and paid a second time for shipping of the 4 barebones Onions sold to me. I'm guessing we are just later down the queue, but I'm glad to see a lot of progress in regards to the shipping of the fans.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> A lot more people got "shipped" statuses on the spreadsheet, so I would assume so.
> I've also paid for shipping for my first 4 barebones and paid a second time for shipping of the 4 barebones Onions sold to me. I'm guessing we are just later down the queue, but I'm glad to see a lot of progress in regards to the shipping of the fans.


By a lot of progress you mean 16 labels got printed, right?

Seriously, the geekhack round 3 group buy was tens of thousands of keys that got sorted by the owner and his family and that shipped after only a couple of weeks after all the keys arrived at his house. It was literally a bag of "a", a bag of "b"s, etc. Sorted and shipped faster than some fans. I don't get it.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> By a lot of progress you mean 16 labels got printed, right?


I guess it's better than nothing but not by much. Seriously, the pace has got to pick up.

It would also be nice to hear an official update as to when the "complete" fans are expected to arrive in the US.


----------



## jaywar

How do I get in on this? I need some new rad fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> How do I get in on this? I need some new rad fans.


<sigh>


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> How do I get in on this? I need some new rad fans.


Too late bro. Check date of first post and read the entire thing... sale is closed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> sigh


Forgive him... he just joined us in January.


----------



## jaywar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Too late bro. Check date of first post and read the entire thing... sale is closed.
> Forgive him... he just joined us in January.


Oh my bad... I just read some of the thread. Looks like we have some shady people on OCN. Everyone needs their fan fix now and then.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> Oh my bad... I just read some of the thread. Looks like we have some shady people on OCN. Everyone needs their fan fix now and then.


It would probably be worth it for you to hang out here though, or on the market place. There might be more than a few people selling theirs. I won't be, however


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> By a lot of progress you mean 16 labels got printed, right?
> Seriously, the geekhack round 3 group buy was tens of thousands of keys that got sorted by the owner and his family and that shipped after only a couple of weeks after all the keys arrived at his house. It was literally a bag of "a", a bag of "b"s, etc. Sorted and shipped faster than some fans. I don't get it.


Compared to months of no news and a whole month of no progress after the fans came in, I'd say 16 labels shipped in a week is enough to make some of us happy. I agree that the pace could definitely be faster, but I'm not gonna complain that the fans are actually shipping now.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Compared to months of no news and a whole month of no progress after the fans came in, I'd say 16 labels shipped in a week is enough to make some of us happy. I agree that the pace could definitely be faster, but I'm not gonna complain that the fans are actually shipping now.


Just because the labels got printed doesn't mean that they actually got shipped.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Anyone know whether the speadsheet is up to date? I paid for shipping on 1/30, but don't see it checked off yet. Obviously some changes have been made to the sheet recently with shipment notifications. Anyone else that's paid but not been checked off?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Anyone know whether the speadsheet is up to date? I paid for shipping on 1/30, but don't see it checked off yet. Obviously some changes have been made to the sheet recently with shipment notifications. Anyone else that's paid but not been checked off?


Me. Supposedly you're just to PM Mort about it. Problem is... I pm'd him awhile ago and have not heard back or seen changes in spreadsheet.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Me. Supposedly you're just to PM Mort about it. Problem is... I pm'd him awhile ago and have not heard back or seen changes in spreadsheet.


I PM'd him a bit ago so I'll wait and see with you I guess... Thanks for the reply!


----------



## slavearm

LOL I paid for shipping about 6 months ago.


----------



## Krusher33

Same. I paid the day he sent out pm's I think.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Me. Supposedly you're just to PM Mort about it. Problem is... I pm'd him awhile ago and have not heard back or seen changes in spreadsheet.


The same thing happened to me. I had to resend the pm.

He basically accused me of lying to him and said I had sent the pm then he would have gotten it. I made a snarky comment to which he replied "I would be careful since I'm the one who decides the order that these get shipped".

Thats when I knew that there was something funny with the guy.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> The same thing happened to me. I had to resend the pm.
> He basically accused me of lying to him and said I had sent the pm then he would have gotten it. I made a snarky comment to which he replied "I would be careful since I'm the one who decides the order that these get shipped".
> Thats when I knew that there was something funny with the guy.


If something did happen, I would just send a copy of your pms with him to an admin like chipp, or admin.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Just because the labels got printed doesn't mean that they actually got shipped.


That is certainly true, but it means CaseLabs only needs the clearance to release the fans for them to ship and I'm sure Jim would want the inventory out of their warehouse ASAP. I hope you get your shipment paid issues cleared up though, I thought mort said he was gonna clear those up before the fans ship/labels get printed.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

My issues got cleared up but it wasn't in a very professional manner.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> The same thing happened to me. I had to resend the pm.
> He basically accused me of lying to him and said I had sent the pm then he would have gotten it. I made a snarky comment to which he replied "I would be careful since I'm the one who decides the order that these get shipped".
> Thats when I knew that there was something funny with the guy.


Oh-ho!! I have been very verbal about Mort and Tater Tot on the forums. Baded on what you say here, I'll be getting my fans last! LOL (smirk)


----------



## caffeinescandal

Is mort selectively updating the spreadsheet? I see my orders not even updated. Yeah it shows everything as paid on mine but still no order number. I see people who sold their fans to other people as updated orders, and also people who paid for shipping last minute as filled out complete with order numbers. I paid for my shipping the first time round when FTWpc asked for it and paid for it. I even paid for fedex in hopes of getting my fans as fast as possible. Who's updating the spreadsheet?


----------



## chiehkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Is mort selectively updating the spreadsheet? I see my orders not even updated. Yeah it shows everything as paid on mine but still no order number. I see people who sold their fans to other people as updated orders, and also people who paid for shipping last minute as filled out complete with order numbers. I paid for my shipping the first time round when FTWpc asked for it and paid for it. I even paid for fedex in hopes of getting my fans as fast as possible. Who's updating the spreadsheet?


Same here. Sent numerous PMs to Mort asking him to confirm my order and update the spreadsheet. However nothing happened.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> The same thing happened to me. I had to resend the pm.
> He basically accused me of lying to him and said I had sent the pm then he would have gotten it. I made a snarky comment to which he replied "I would be careful since I'm the one who decides the order that these get shipped".
> Thats when I knew that there was something funny with the guy.


Hopefully there won't be any issues like that for me... I have a copy of the PayPal receipts showing dates and completed transaction so FTW has my money right now whether mort acknowledges me in the 'sheet or not. I'll give him some more time to respond before I go up the food chain, it's really not a huge deal to me as long as it gets fixed in a timely manner.


----------



## muddocktor

So what is the word on the completes order? I have 4 of those on order, paid for and shipping paid also. Has the complete fan order even been received yet? I have been patiently waiting for my fans, but my patience is starting to wear a little thin. It's not like I'm in a bind for the money, but I want to play with the fans (and not next year either).


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'll bump the thread, update the title to " _____(Shipping Open) ", and *I will PM everyone.*.


Since the official note from Chip or Administrator didn't mention about Tator Tot's role, I assume this above quote last response from him still applicable right ?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Oh-ho!! I have been very verbal about Mort and Tater Tot on the forums. Baded on what you say here, I'll be getting my fans last! LOL (smirk)


Yeah, here is the quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Be mindful that I am the one that determines the order that the fans are shipped out. Wouldn't want your invoice to fall to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, here is the quote.


Taken out of context that seems pretty unprofessional.. Not to flame mort but in addition to determining the shipping order he does also have all the money we sent him for shipping so it's pretty silly to threaten us with shipping times







Here's hoping mine doesn't 'fall to the bottom of the pile'!


----------



## terence52

Hmm.. So who do I update to shift the ownership of my Complete GT2150s?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Hmm.. So who do I update to shift the ownership of my Complete GT2150s?


You're a bit too late.. We were supposed to have that all figured out a Sunday or two ago..


----------



## terence52

Dafug?! I was dead busy over schoolwork. I only had time to check my PM and nothing else.. =.=.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> You're a bit too late.. We were supposed to have that all figured out a Sunday or two ago..


I believe Mort was actually only referring to the Barebones since he was getting the shipping labels printed the day after(Monday). He didn't want anyone to transfer fans afterwards so he could avoid another mess.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I believe Mort was actually only referring to the Barebones since he was getting the shipping labels printed the day after(Monday). He didn't want anyone to transfer fans afterwards so he could avoid another mess.


Aah. That would make sense. I apologize for the misinterpretation. Now that I think of it it would be pretty silly to put a due date on anything to do with the Completes since they haven't even come in yet.. My sincerest appologies for the misinformation.


----------



## nawon72

If anyone wants to get rid of an extra GT-2150 Complete, PM me. Preferably one fan, but I may take more if that's the only way to get you to sell them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> Aah. That would make sense. I apologize for the misinterpretation. Now that I think of it it would be pretty silly to put a due date on anything to do with the Completes since they haven't even come in yet.. My sincerest appologies for the misinformation.


I had the same thoughts as you when I read it the first few times. It wasn't until the next day that I realized the intended meaning.







Just try not to get everyone in a panic unless you are 99.9% sure what you are saying is correct.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Has anything shipped since Friday?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Has anything shipped since Friday?


Are we sure anything actually shipped or did the labels just get printed? Granted some people are listed as 'shipped' in the spreadsheet but ymmv on the accuracy of that... Would be nice to get another update from Chipp or admin even just to say hi and wave.


----------



## Jobotoo

To whom do I send my updated address info?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> To whom do I send my updated address info?


You'll send it to Mort:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/0_100

The first post in his FAQ he writes:
Quote:


> Use this form. You will need to send $0.01 via Paypal to FTW PC so we can make a new label.


then PM him to confirm.


----------



## Jim-CL

The first group of orders went out today. It took a while to work out some technical issues with getting the order information from FTW, but it appears to be resolved now. We'll ship additional orders as soon as we get the documents for them.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The first group of orders went out today. It took a while to work out some technical issues with getting the order information from FTW, but it appears to be resolved now. We'll ship additional orders as soon as we get the documents for them.










Thanks for the update! Any idea how many orders went out in this first group?


----------



## Jim-CL

I believe it was 9.


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The first group of orders went out today. It took a while to work out some technical issues with getting the order information from FTW, but it appears to be resolved now. We'll ship additional orders as soon as we get the documents for them.


What additional documents would be needed? It's a shipping label and a packing slip showing what was paid for/ordered right?


----------



## AliceInChains

Has anyone received there fans yet?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> What additional documents would be needed? It's a shipping label and a packing slip showing what was paid for/ordered right?


That's what we received today. I guess there was some issue with getting them into a PDF that could be emailed - I'm not sure, but we're getting them now.


----------



## Isopropyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> That's what we received today. I guess there was some issue with getting them into a PDF that could be emailed - I'm not sure, but we're getting them now.


Best PDF Creator prints what ever you want into a pdf format that can then be e-mailed.


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> That's what we received today. I guess there was some issue with getting them into a PDF that could be emailed - I'm not sure, but we're getting them now.


Thank you for the update, I hope you're being compensated for the boxes and your time. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> Has anyone received there fans yet?


yep.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mobius9*












Now I will have dreams of mine arriving.

And nice build stren!


----------



## caffeinescandal

Are they processing usps orders only or fedex too? I paid for my shipping a while back when mort sent out pms asking for payment.


----------



## goodtobeking

People are already getting fans and I havent even been marked on the list for having paid shipping already?? Mort, PM incoming


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Seemed appropriate at the time... Can't figure out how to embed the image


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> yep.


To be fair these were not shipped in the usual manner. In the same way that the first guy to get his picked them up in person, I made a special request from Eric so that Jim could send me mine with my TX10 parts that he was going to ship me anyway. This would effectively be free shipping. So I wouldn't count these as "shipped" as they were not shipped through the normal process - which is why I didn't post this photo in this thread (or even at all for a while) because I didn't want to confuse anyone. Hope this clears it up.


----------



## Jim-CL

No mailing labels today - not sure why


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> No mailing labels today - not sure why


How hard is it to get some labels?







???


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> To be fair these were not shipped in the usual manner. In the same way that the first guy to get his picked them up in person, I made a special request from Eric so that Jim could send me mine with my TX10 parts that he was going to ship me anyway. This would effectively be free shipping. So I wouldn't count these as "shipped" as they were not shipped through the normal process - which is why I didn't post this photo in this thread (or even at all for a while) because I didn't want to confuse anyone. Hope this clears it up.


Have you been able to test them out so far?


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> How hard is it to get some labels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


The labels I'm referring to are the prepaid USPS Priority Mail shipping labels (with addresses). Those have to come from FTW.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Seemed appropriate at the time... Can't figure out how to embed the image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Image that he wanted to embed *
Click to expand...












Edit : Had to change the image a bit








Edit 2 : I was very sleepy when I did this


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Have you been able to test them out so far?


Nope that other guy did so I wasn't expecting problems. I'll probably paint and resolder them before I even run them lol.


----------



## NorxMAL

Why resolder?

I received my molex crimper today, which I bought on ebay. I had a few tries with some pins also from ebay, it worked pretty good, just have to get some more practice









Crimper : 22$
30 pins and 10 black connectors : 4$
That is included shipping.

You can get 60 pins and 20 white connectors for 5$ and 1$ in shipping, additional pins and connectors are sent free, hence total shipping 1$.

I might make a tutorial from a kinda newbie for newbies about doing this if anyone wants


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Why resolder?
> I received my molex crimper today, which I bought on ebay. I had a few tries with some pins also from ebay, it worked pretty good, just have to get some more practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimper : 22$
> 30 pins and 10 black connectors : 4$
> That is included shipping.
> You can get 60 pins and 20 white connectors for 5$ and 1$ in shipping, additional pins and connectors are sent free, hence total shipping 1$.
> I might make a tutorial from a kinda newbie for newbies about doing this if anyone wants


resoldering so that there's one fan header from each radiator. I don't want 40 fan headers or an ugly rats nest of plugs going into a fan splitter. It'll look similar to pongo's build when it's done:


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> The labels I'm referring to are the prepaid USPS Priority Mail shipping labels (with addresses). Those have to come from FTW.


What format are they coming in? If it's in an e-format I don't see why there is a hold-up from Mort.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> resoldering so that there's one fan header from each radiator. I don't want 40 fan headers or an ugly rats nest of plugs going into a fan splitter. It'll look similar to pongo's build when it's done:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's a nice idea. Might try my hand on this myself.


----------



## AliceInChains

so do the barebones not have any power connectors?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> so do the barebones not have any power connectors?


Nope. Gotta do that yourself. I suppose we should gather the tutorials in one place.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't think I'm ever going to order anything from FTWPC if there's this much trouble with shipping labels.







I mean really... if I bought products from them along with shipping... are they going to screw that up too?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think I'm ever going to order anything from FTWPC if there's this much trouble with shipping labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really... if I bought products from them along with shipping... are they going to screw that up too?


I ordered sleeving and a Syrilian tee shirt when I paid for my shipping. I remember reading that mort was going to PM those that bundled other items with the shipping, but of course, I still have yet to hear anything. I even send them an email a while back. The Syrillian shirt was actually supposed to be sent when I bought my two OCN [email protected] shirts since there wasn't any sort of ETA on the fans when I bought those, but it wasn't in there. I'll give it a few more days and see what happens


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I ordered sleeving and a Syrilian tee shirt when I paid for my shipping. I remember reading that mort was going to PM those that bundled other items with the shipping, but of course, I still have yet to hear anything. I even send them an email a while back. The Syrillian shirt was actually supposed to be sent when I bought my two OCN [email protected] shirts since there wasn't any sort of ETA on the fans when I bought those, but it wasn't in there. I'll give it a few more days and see what happens


You may want to check out the other thread, this post specifically: http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/160#post_16722894


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Why resolder?
> I received my molex crimper today, which I bought on ebay. I had a few tries with some pins also from ebay, it worked pretty good, just have to get some more practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimper : 22$
> 30 pins and 10 black connectors : 4$
> That is included shipping.
> You can get 60 pins and 20 white connectors for 5$ and 1$ in shipping, additional pins and connectors are sent free, hence total shipping 1$.
> I might make a tutorial from a kinda newbie for newbies about doing this if anyone wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resoldering so that there's one fan header from each radiator. I don't want 40 fan headers or an ugly rats nest of plugs going into a fan splitter. It'll look similar to pongo's build when it's done:
Click to expand...

I understand








What I'm thinking I will do is to make a female and male header on each of the fan that will be mounted on my radiators except one then hook them up in series, so I can easily separate them later on









I bought both female and male fan connectors.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I ordered sleeving and a Syrilian tee shirt when I paid for my shipping. I remember reading that mort was going to PM those that bundled other items with the shipping, but of course, I still have yet to hear anything. I even send them an email a while back. The Syrillian shirt was actually supposed to be sent when I bought my two OCN [email protected] shirts since there wasn't any sort of ETA on the fans when I bought those, but it wasn't in there. I'll give it a few more days and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to check out the other thread, this post specifically: http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/160#post_16722894
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. +rep


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm thinking I will do is to make a female and male header on each of the fan that will be mounted on my radiators except one then hook them up in series *parallel*, so I can easily separate them later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both female and male fan connectors.


Fixed


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Nope. Gotta do that yourself. I suppose we should gather the tutorials in one place.


And does anyone know where to order 3-pin fan connectors? I was going to have these fans hooked up to a fan- controller.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> And does anyone know where to order 3-pin fan connectors? I was going to have these fans hooked up to a fan- controller.


http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fepifor3he.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_923_164&products_id=1167

(too lazy to make the links look pretty)


----------



## invadertim3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Why resolder?
> I received my molex crimper today, which I bought on ebay. I had a few tries with some pins also from ebay, it worked pretty good, just have to get some more practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimper : 22$
> 30 pins and 10 black connectors : 4$
> That is included shipping.
> You can get 60 pins and 20 white connectors for 5$ and 1$ in shipping, additional pins and connectors are sent free, hence total shipping 1$.
> I might make a tutorial from a kinda newbie for newbies about doing this if anyone wants


Can you post a link to the ebay item? and a tutorial would be great!


----------



## Buska103

I got my fans.

Now how do I crimp without a $25 crimper?


----------



## krajee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> I got my fans.
> Now how do I crimp without a $25 crimper?


pliers!


----------



## ehume

First shots:







More later. Going out to dinner.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fepifor3he.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_923_164&products_id=1167
> (too lazy to make the links look pretty)


Thanks, just what I was looking for


----------



## GhostRiderZG

WooHoo! Mine arrived today too. All 11 safe and sound.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> First shots:
> *pics*
> 
> More later. *Going out to dinner.*


Glad to hear you're treatin' em right









Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## caffeinescandal

Question for mort: Are you going to be handling fedex orders the same way?


----------



## ehume

Went out to dinner. Got home, pinned, plugged and sleeved the fans. Both a bit over 2100 rpm, not quite 2150. Almost no noise in open air!

On the D14 harnessed with a P14 it makes more noise. I'll do a run with the P14, then one with a KM2-1700. Put the data into spreadsheets and make charts, probably by tomorrow.

As you can see, mine came US Mail. Some of you getting a little later deliveries (my postal center usually delays packages, so why should I get these so early?) might see a Saturday arrival, since USPS is still doing those.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

If I'm not mistaken only nine packages got shipped. Its been almost two months since the fans actually arrived. I don't even remember how long ago that I paid for shipping.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Went out to dinner. Got home, pinned, plugged and sleeved the fans. Both a bit over 2100 rpm, not quite 2150. Almost no noise in open air!
> 
> On the D14 harnessed with a P14 it makes more noise. I'll do a run with the P14, then one with a KM2-1700. Put the data into spreadsheets and make charts, probably by tomorrow.
> 
> As you can see, mine came US Mail. Some of you getting a little later deliveries (my postal center usually delays packages, so why should I get these so early?) might see a Saturday arrival, since USPS is still doing those.


Cant wait to see your data! Im very excited to get my fans. The long delay makes it that much more worth it. Cant wait to see how these do vs high speed yates. I know the noise will be a lot more bearable.


----------



## Forsaken_id

I got my 10 yesterday via USPS priority.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*
> 
> I got my 10 yesterday via USPS priority.


AARGH!! I must have pics to satisfy meee!!









Any update on when the next shipments go out? I have been stalking my email inbox like a creeper!


----------



## phillywood

After all we went through the past 8 months, it's is awesome to see people get there fans. Come on completes.


----------



## ehume

Finished my runs. Will publish results in context of earlier fan combinations.

Bottom line: these are the finest fans I have ever owned. It is a mystery to me why Scythe never brought them out as the AP-16. As PWM fans they would be unbeatable.

The only caveat is quality of construction. I believe Delta and San Ace fans are a little better constructed. But not enough to warrant the significantly higher prices. And they have no fans with comparable blade shape.

Thanks to all who made this group buy possible so some of us could have these unique fans. In the end, it was worth the wait.


----------



## GhostRiderZG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> AARGH!! I must have pics to satisfy meee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on when the next shipments go out? I have been stalking my email inbox like a creeper!


Here are pics of the 11 that arrived for me yesterday:


----------



## rawfuls

I'm still open to buy 5-6 of these fans if anyone is up to sell?


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invadertim3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Why resolder?
> I received my molex crimper today, which I bought on ebay. I had a few tries with some pins also from ebay, it worked pretty good, just have to get some more practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimper : 22$
> 30 pins and 10 black connectors : 4$
> That is included shipping.
> You can get 60 pins and 20 white connectors for 5$ and 1$ in shipping, additional pins and connectors are sent free, hence total shipping 1$.
> I might make a tutorial from a kinda newbie for newbies about doing this if anyone wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a link to the ebay item? and a tutorial would be great!
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry I haven't replied before, I been a bit busy lately









10 Black Connectors and 3 Pins 4$ free shipping
20 White Connectors and 3 Pins 5$ max 1$ shipping
10 Black male Connectors and Pins 4$ free shipping (not currently listed, will update it with a posted one when it comes up)
Crimping Tool 16-26 AWG 22$ free shipping

I will see if I can make a tutorial, which could contain :
Stripping of wires and plain crimping.
Using soldering iron and solder for easier stripping of thin wires and crimping, and crimp then solder the wire for a more durable installation.

My biggest problem for me doing that now, is getting a video camera.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *invadertim3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Why resolder?
> I received my molex crimper today, which I bought on ebay. I had a few tries with some pins also from ebay, it worked pretty good, just have to get some more practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimper : 22$
> 30 pins and 10 black connectors : 4$
> That is included shipping.
> You can get 60 pins and 20 white connectors for 5$ and 1$ in shipping, additional pins and connectors are sent free, hence total shipping 1$.
> I might make a tutorial from a kinda newbie for newbies about doing this if anyone wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a link to the ebay item? and a tutorial would be great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, sorry I haven't replied before, I been a bit busy lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Black Connectors and 3 Pins 4$ free shipping
> 20 White Connectors and 3 Pins 5$ max 1$ shipping
> 10 Black male Connectors and Pins 4$ free shipping (not currently listed, will update it with a posted one when it comes up)
> Crimping Tool 16-26 AWG 22$ free shipping
> 
> I will see if I can make a tutorial, which could contain :
> Stripping of wires and plain crimping.
> Using soldering iron and solder for easier stripping of thin wires and crimping, and crimp then solder the wire for a more durable installation.
> 
> My biggest problem for me doing that now, is getting a video camera.
Click to expand...

That crimp tool is available from Koolertek for $21.49US. The page shows a video demo.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That crimp tool is available from Koolertek for $12.49US. The page shows a video demo.










I show $21.49.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show $21.49.


same...


----------



## ehume

Did I make a typo?

Yup. Transposed the 2 and the 1. I'll fix it. Sorry.


----------



## ehume

Posted the results of performance-testing here.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That crimp tool is available from Koolertek for $21.49US. The page shows a video demo.


Cheapest shipping is >$10.

I really wish I got what I ordered, a 2pin that was precrimped, my plan was to connect them all to molex adapters anyway...
but oh well.. at least I got my fans at a killer price!


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That crimp tool is available from Koolertek for $21.49US. The page shows a video demo.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest shipping is >$10.
> 
> I really wish I got what I ordered, a 2pin that was precrimped, my plan was to connect them all to molex adapters anyway...
> but oh well.. at least I got my fans at a killer price!
Click to expand...

I can link molex (the large ones) connectors from ebay if you like








It is the same crimper for those ones as well









I find that the fans were a splendid opportunity for me to learn how to crimp, further my skills in modding and able to fix poor and broken molex connectors (fan and large ones)
Not so sure I would go to the trouble to find out all the items from ebay, best prices etc if it hadn't been for these fans will be arriving without connectors.

This is a computer hardware enthuatist forum, so these skills should prove to be incredibly handy to know








And being that these connectors are so cheap and with free shipping, I would think I will make use of them often.

The ebay crimper does have free shipping, and it feels pretty sturdy and smooth in operation


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I need fans. I can find a good deal for some AP-15s should I just take them or is there a possibility that mine might ship in a reasonable timeframe? I already passed on some AP-15s thinking that these would ship soon. That didn't pan out.


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I need fans. I can find a good deal for some AP-15s should I just take them or is there a possibility that mine might ship in a reasonable timeframe? I already passed on some AP-15s thinking that these would ship soon. That didn't pan out.


If you ordered barebones I would wait. The ball should get rolling now that me and some others have already received our fans.


----------



## kzinti1

If you have no trouble affording it, then go ahead and get the AP-15's. I also found a deal on them and am down for 6 already and I'm considering a dozen more.

If you have to, sell the fans you like the least. I have no doubt whatsoever that I'll receive the AP-15's before the completes are ready here at OCN.

The AP-15's are fully factory warranted and also backed by the actual seller. I don't know if anybody backs these fans from OCN.

I've asked several times with no response so I guess that they're sold "as-is." I've seen no sign of any extras being ordered to replace any that don't work.

Having to ship a dead fan all the way to Taiwan, or wherever, is ridiculous. So I suppose that we're stuck with any duds.

Unless, of course, whoever is actually in charge of this buy suddenly chooses to answer.

However, I can't even get my name checked off as having paid for shipping on the list in the OP of this thread.

Even after several PM's and after answering a PM asking for the invoice number of the shipping payment.


----------



## aphasia

haven't checked this thread in a couple of weeks tho i have read up on the 10 or so pages since my last visit.
good to see some of the barebone fans finally getting out. unless i'ved missed something, there's still no mention on when the 'completes' are are coming in.
any word on these elusive fans?

on a side note, seems i got a giggle from my post with the mock 'Visa priceless' youtube clip.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1008615/official-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-thread-eta-update/1530#post_16416462
got a rep point. whoo hoo, thanks ehume.


----------



## aphasia

was feeling a bit optimistic so i paid the shipping on my 8 GT 'complete' fans (finally).
bought some other stuff from FTW PC (molex de-pinning tool, black sleeving), hope i don't regret the decision...

EDIT: pm'ed FTW PC with order number. hoping the spreadsheet is updated to reflect this.


----------



## Boyboyd

I haven't checked this thread for almost a year, but things are looking up


----------



## Jim-CL

8 more USPS shipments went out today. I don't know when FedEx orders will be processed.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> 8 more USPS shipments went out today. I don't know when FedEx orders will be processed.


Some have said they've received email confirmation of shipment, should we all expect this?

I've obviously not received an email, but get more eager every time there is an update.


----------



## Tuduku

Not sure how, but I totally forgot that I ordered these...  Which means I've gone in a different direction with my builds, is there a way I can sell these off to someone that wants them? 12bb and 12 completes.

(Plus I could totally use the money for a different project I've got going, yay salt water aquariums, the ultimate money pit!)


----------



## mav2000

Wow, shipping these out has been slow...was expecting mine to be shipped by now....this needs to be pushed..


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuduku*
> 
> Not sure how, but I totally forgot that I ordered these...  Which means I've gone in a different direction with my builds, is there a way I can sell these off to someone that wants them? 12bb and 12 completes.
> (Plus I could totally use the money for a different project I've got going, yay salt water aquariums, the ultimate money pit!)


dude you've missed out on some first class quality drama. if you're bored, read most of the thread, some of it is pretty funny.

regarding your original fans, you could sell your fans to FTW PC or the OCN admin might do a refund. you could easily flog your fans to other members tho for the sake of these rest of us patiently waiting on our fans, please don't do this. this process has taken long enough as it is, FTW PC (mort?) has already complained about others parting their fans onto others. this in turn makes a lot more work on FTW PCs end.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> dude you've missed out on some first class quality drama. if you're bored, read most of the thread, some of it is pretty funny.
> regarding your original fans, you could sell your fans to FTW PC or the OCN admin might do a refund. you could easily flog your fans to other members tho for the sake of these rest of us patiently waiting on our fans, please don't do this. this process has taken long enough as it is, FTW PC (mort?) has already complained about others parting their fans onto others. this in turn makes a lot more work on FTW PCs end.


I agree. Once you've received your fans if you want to sell them thats up to you. But please cut the people running this thing a break. Selling fans before you even receive them complicates things greatly.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Also check out ehumes review of these fans here. Seems to me they're worth the wait.


----------



## mav2000

Hey, any news on more shipping out?


----------



## Jim-CL

We shipped 6 FedEx orders yesterday. We ship them as soon as we get the paperwork. I want to get this done as much as everyone else does.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> We shipped 6 FedEx orders yesterday. We ship them as soon as we get the paperwork. I want to get this done as much as everyone else does.


Thanks for the info! Hopefully mine will be in there somewhere.


----------



## ehume

Hmm. I wonder how many buyers there were? The number wasn't presented and I didn't bother counting. Then, with all the changes, who knows how many recipients there will be?


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Hmm. I wonder how many buyers there were? The number wasn't presented and I didn't bother counting. Then, with all the changes, who knows how many recipients there will be?


There's ~125 buyers on the spreadsheet and ~25 shipments have gone out over the past week or so. Therefore, this will all be behind us in only 4 weeks.


----------



## morencyam

I wonder if the guy who got the shipping confirmation email about his complete fans ever received them?


----------



## soth7676

are the complete fans in yet???


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> are the complete fans in yet???


Nobody has said they are









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I wonder if the guy who got the shipping confirmation email about his complete fans ever received them?


I think they made a mistake since the the completes didn't even arrive. But I would like to know what has happened with his order since then.


----------



## Iamthebull

My barebones show as shipped as of 3/20/12 through FedEx. No tracking number though. -.-


----------



## Ocnewb

Oh they shipped yours by Fedex? I just received an invoice as well as shipping confirmation emails this evening but mine were shipped by USPS Priority which is fast!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> My barebones show as shipped as of 3/20/12 through FedEx. No tracking number though. -.-


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Really would like some sort of update about the completes....

Even if it is that they are still being made...

Sorta feel like the money is just gone.


----------



## raiderxx

I wonder how it is decided when everyones gets shipped out? Doesn't seem like there is any order on the spreadsheet. It's pretty random..


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> Oh they shipped yours by Fedex? I just received an invoice as well as shipping confirmation emails this evening but mine were shipped by USPS Priority which is fast!


Yep. I wanted FedEx as I usually prefer them over USPS but with no tracking number it's kind of a waiting game still.


----------



## Ocnewb

Oh i see. Personally i prefer USPS Priority over FedEx because the Priority usually only take 2 business days most to go across the States. I don't have the tracking # as well but i think they will be delivered tomorrow for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Yep. I wanted FedEx as I usually prefer them over USPS but with no tracking number it's kind of a waiting game still.


----------



## Jobotoo

I have not received any indication that mine are being shipped yet. Others in the same boat? Just more patience?

I have PM'ed, emailed, etc. Not sure what else to do. I still want my fans.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> There's ~125 buyers on the spreadsheet and ~25 shipments have gone out over the past week or so. Therefore, this will all be behind us in only 4 weeks.


4 weeks, I'll believe it when I see it... Only 12 months and counting


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> I have not received any indication that mine are being shipped yet. Others in the same boat? Just more patience?
> I have PM'ed, emailed, etc. Not sure what else to do. I still want my fans.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1206348/gentle-typhoon-2150-barebones-have-arrived/150_50#post_16780244
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> An update:
> Another batch of shipping labels was sent to Jim last night about 2am for shipping out today. We are trying to do about 10 labels a day. Both Jim and I have companies to run and can't devote all of each day to shipping these. By the looks of the list I have left, I'm guessing all of the bare bones will be shipped by the end of next week.
> FTW PC is not making money off this, in fact we are loosing a lot. Postage prices have risen a fair amount to where we are loosing money on just the shipping prices after Paypal fees. That doesn't include the labor that I am paying to Case Labs to ship these. When all is said and done, I'm estimating being out of pocket at least $1,000 just to ship the bare bones. This doesn't take into account the 100+ hours I have put into this.
> To give you guys an idea of the amount of time it takes to just prep the labels and invoices, below are the steps:
> 1. Open PM in FTW PC acccount
> 2. Open Order on ftwpc.com (Check if BB or Complete)
> 3. Search by email to find order in Paypal to confirm they didn't do a charge back
> 4. Find name on spreadsheet, confirm again. Check off and add order number.
> 5. Back to order, create invoice in backend (2 clicks and about 1-2 seconds of page loading time)
> 6. Mark as shipped in backend (2 clicks and about 1-2 seconds of page loading time)
> 7. Shipping Label: Manually copy paste first name into USPS.com online label wizard
> 8. Shipping Label: Manually copy paste last name into USPS.com online label wizard
> 9. Shipping Label: Manually copy paste address 1 into USPS.com online label wizard
> 10. Shipping Label: Manually copy paste address 2 into USPS.com online label wizard
> 11. Shipping Label: Manually copy paste city into USPS.com online label wizard
> 12. Shipping Label: Manually type state into USPS.com online label wizard
> 13. Shipping Label: Manually type zip code into USPS.com online label wizard
> 14. Shipping Label: Manually type order number reference into USPS.com online label wizard
> 15. Move PM to "shipped" folder
> Repeat this 10 times or so
> 16. Print all packing slips. Involves typing the order number in, then checking a box, then doing that for each order.
> 17. Print shipping labels
> 18. Email PDFs to Jim
> I've got this process down pretty good but it still takes over an hour to do 10 labels.
> I'm really getting tired of all of the inconsiderate emails and PMs from people asking why their fan order hasn't shipped yet. The same with people making posts like that in this thread. It simply wastes my time resulting in slower shipment of these fans. To be fair to everyone else who has been patient and courteous, I will be shipping those orders last.


----------



## etherealconstruct

My barebones just got shipped via USPS!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etherealconstruct*
> 
> My barebones just got shipped via USPS!


Congratulations! I'm sure I'm at the bottom of the list in the 'mort-order' by now, so I'm expecting mine won't be shipped until late next week according to the latest update... Shame we can't go in purchase order, or shipping payment or who knows what. Though I'm sure mort making personal decisions on shipping order won't slow the process down at all







Certainly not as much as responding to my two-week-old PM about the discrepancy between my having paid for shipping in _January_ and still not having been marked in the spreadsheet. Or updating the sheet itself. But hey, all of that is being forgone in the interest of getting fans out more quickly, so I can live with that. As long as they ship sometime in the next few weeks I'll be happy. Thanks to Jim and mort for continuing to work on this.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Congratulations! I'm sure I'm at the bottom of the list in the 'mort-order' by now, so I'm expecting mine won't be shipped until late next week according to the latest update... Shame we can't go in purchase order, or shipping payment or who knows what. Though I'm sure mort making personal decisions on shipping order won't slow the process down at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not as much as responding to my two-week-old PM about the discrepancy between my having paid for shipping in _January_ and still not having been marked in the spreadsheet. Or updating the sheet itself. But hey, all of that is being forgone in the interest of getting fans out more quickly, so I can live with that. As long as they ship sometime in the next few weeks I'll be happy. Thanks to Jim and mort for continuing to work on this.


I'm in a similar boat. I show that I paid shipping in September and is not marked as paid. So I'm a little concerned that something's amiss and since he doesn't have time to answer the pm's... I don't know if there's something I need to do to be sure I get my fans.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm in a similar boat. I show that I paid shipping in September and is not marked as paid. So I'm a little concerned that something's amiss and since he doesn't have time to answer the pm's... I don't know if there's something I need to do to be sure I get my fans.


I'm trying hard to toe the line and be patient, but it's extremely frustrating and seems to be grossly unprofessional when there are open threats of changing shipment orders and shuffling the paperwork around to address personal greivances- that doesn't strike me as a good way to earn respect in a business setting. My frustrations aside, it's been a concern for me about shipping, I did get a FTWPC verification email that my order, the 'GT BB Shipping payment' had been accepted way back when, but I haven't seen anything since. The money was confirmed as having been withdrawn from my PayPal account and I have the records of that, so the money went to FTW one way or the other. I'll be exceptionally disappointed if that money has fallen through the cracks somehow.

Edit: I should clarify that I'm not necessarily laying blame here, and will certainly be willing to help work with mort however is required to get this order processed, but there has to be more communication for that to work. Namely any communication in reply at all. To this point I've had no direct confirmation of anything regarding my order and have apparently no means of getting any since PMs are being ignored as are posts. All I am looking for is some confirmation. Time is not a factor here in terms of waiting, I just would like to be kept informed about the progress of things that I have long since paid for in full and on time.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> I'm trying hard to toe the line and be patient, but it's extremely frustrating and seems to be grossly unprofessional when there are open threats of changing shipment orders and shuffling the paperwork around to address personal greivances- that doesn't strike me as a good way to earn respect in a business setting. My frustrations aside, it's been a concern for me about shipping, I did get a FTWPC verification email that my order, the 'GT BB Shipping payment' had been accepted way back when, but I haven't seen anything since. The money was confirmed as having been withdrawn from my PayPal account and I have the records of that, so the money went to FTW one way or the other. I'll be exceptionally disappointed if that money has fallen through the cracks somehow.
> Edit: I should clarify that I'm not necessarily laying blame here, and will certainly be willing to help work with mort however is required to get this order processed, but there has to be more communication for that to work. Namely any communication in reply at all. To this point I've had no direct confirmation of anything regarding my order and have apparently no means of getting any since PMs are being ignored as are posts. All I am looking for is some confirmation. Time is not a factor here in terms of waiting, I just would like to be kept informed about the progress of things that I have long since paid for in full and on time.


Sounds like the TSA- say anything bad and it's time for that cavity search


----------



## Jim-CL

Ten USPS orders will be shipping out today. To be fair to FTW, the labels were received yesterday, but we were slammed with orders of our own. We normally try to ship them out the same day we get the documents because I know everyone is understandably anxious about getting their order. Next week will be extremely busy for us, but we'll do out best to get everything out in a timely fashion.


----------



## SkItZo

Thanks for the update Jim.


----------



## Jim-CL

I can confirm that 10 USPS and 3 FedEx orders are going out today. Hopefully we'll get more docs by Monday.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

How do we get a refund on this? Waiting too long and i'm sure im at the bottom with my username.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*
> 
> How do we get a refund on this? Waiting too long and i'm sure im at the bottom with my username.


Read this post:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I have received a few PMs in relation to this and offered this as an option to anyone concerned - so I wanted to make it more readily known.
> 
> I know this has not been the smoothest Group Buy in history - so if anyone wants, Overclock.net will refund your fan purchase (the funds you sent to [email protected] / [email protected]) if you feel uncomfortable. If you need anything, please email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> admin


----------



## ehume

Asking for a refund would certainly let FTW off the hook.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*
> 
> How do we get a refund on this? Waiting too long and i'm sure im at the bottom with my username.


Mort doesnt go by alphabetical order on this one. He simply looks at who complains the most about his lack of professionalism and he puts those orders at the bottom of the pile. He is trying to bully people into sucking up to him.
Want your fans fast? Tell Mort what a great guy he is.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Mort doesnt go by alphabetical order on this one. He simply looks at who complains the most about his lack of professionalism and he puts those orders at the bottom of the pile. He is trying to bully people into sucking up to him.
> Want your fans fast? Tell Mort what a great guy he is.


Thanks for speeding up the process for the rest


----------



## Iamthebull

Just got my barebones in today. Finally!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Mort doesnt go by alphabetical order on this one. He simply looks at who complains the most about his lack of professionalism and he puts those orders at the bottom of the pile. He is trying to bully people into sucking up to him.
> Want your fans fast? Tell Mort what a great guy he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for speeding up the process for the rest
Click to expand...

+rep

Not to mention Pep's constant requests -- IIRC -- to buy more of these. Or is it to unload them? Memory's going to heck.


----------



## mortimersnerd

For order of shipments, I have been sending them in the order of confirmation PMs received. As for the rate being shipped, Case Labs said they can ship about 10 orders a day so I'm working to provide them at that rate.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> For order of shipments, I have been sending them in the order of confirmation PMs received. As for the rate being shipped, Case Labs said they can ship about 10 orders a day so I'm working to provide them at that rate.


Hey Mort,
At least they are being shipped out. Which is good.








Anyway. Do I change the complete fans ownership to you?
Please reply asap. Really have no time to monitor the progress.
Thanks,
Terence


----------



## Anthony360

Just got mine!!!

crappy pic, but its all i got.


----------



## raiderxx

Pretty sure I purchased insurance, but I'll just consider it a donation towards the increased shipping prices.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> For order of shipments, I have been sending them in the order of confirmation PMs received. As for the rate being shipped, Case Labs said they can ship about 10 orders a day so I'm working to provide them at that rate.


Mort, could you please answer the PM I sent you on May 10? I wanted my fans to be shipped via USPS First Class Intl, but I can't choose that.


----------



## AliceInChains

got my fans today.







Anyone know what size sleeving I need for sleeving these bad boys?

I could also use help getting the wires into the right holes on the plastic fan connector.

edit: nvm I think I got it. Just looked at one of the fans from my old rasa kit


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> got my fans today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what size sleeving I need for sleeving these bad boys?


1/8" sleeving

I use 3/16" (3:1) heatshrink to seal the ends.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> 1/8" sleeving
> I use 3/16" (3:1) heatshrink to seal the ends.


I should have picked up some sleeving.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Got my fans today. Thank you mort, caselabs and everyone for this group buy even if it was a train wreck we really appreciate the time you all put in.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Got my fans today. Thank you mort, caselabs and everyone for this group buy even if it was a train wreck we really appreciate the time you all put in.


And when you try these out you'll be happy you waited all this time.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I purchased insurance, but I'll just consider it a donation towards the increased shipping prices.


Insurance doesn't show up on the shipping notice since it's not a physical good. The system just copies the invoice. All orders that ordered insurance are insured and in the event of any damage we should be able to replace them with fans instead of a refund.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Mort, could you please answer the PM I sent you on May 10? I wanted my fans to be shipped via USPS First Class Intl, but I can't choose that.


We can't ship USPS First Class Intl anymore - it requires us to go to the post office to get postage. The labor for doing that neglects any savings over USPS Priority Mail Envelopes ($15 for 4 fans).


----------



## kremtok

Today I received an e-mail with shipping information and what looked strangely like a bill. I'm going to ignore it and hope my fans show up without a problem, because I've paid all that I intend to.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Today I received an e-mail with shipping information and what looked strangely like a bill. I'm going to ignore it and hope my fans show up without a problem, because I've paid all that I intend to.


That's just the invoice from the software we use showing what's been invoiced and shipped. You are all set if you received an email from the system and not a personal email from me.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> *Insurance doesn't show up on the shipping notice since it's not a physical good. The system just copies the invoice. All orders that ordered insurance are insured and in the event of any damage we should be able to replace them with fans instead of a refund.*
> We can't ship USPS First Class Intl anymore - it requires us to go to the post office to get postage. The labor for doing that neglects any savings over USPS Priority Mail Envelopes ($15 for 4 fans).


Aha, Makes perfect sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pretsam

I got my fans today in the mail. The wait is now over!


----------



## HGooper

How can I check my order status? I don't have any account on FTWPC so I cant check status at there, or simply wait for email from FTWPC when my order is ready to ship?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper*
> 
> How can I check my order status? I don't have any account on FTWPC so I cant check status at there, or simply wait for email from FTWPC when my order is ready to ship?


How did you pay for shipping if you don't have an account at FTWPC?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> We can't ship USPS First Class Intl anymore - it requires us to go to the post office to get postage. The labor for doing that neglects any savings over USPS Priority Mail Envelopes ($15 for 4 fans).


I bought 6 fans, how can I have them shipped and at what cost?


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How did you pay for shipping if you don't have an account at FTWPC?


I've made the shipping as a guest I think, can't recall that I make any registration on FTWPC. I notice that my shipping status is still not updated at google spreadsheet, I haven't got any email from FTWPC yet, that's why I'm asking here.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper*
> 
> I've made the shipping as a guest I think, can't recall that I make any registration on FTWPC. I notice that my shipping status is still not updated at google spreadsheet, I haven't got any email from FTWPC yet, that's why I'm asking here.


If you've saved payment info from when you made the payment, then PM Mort that you've paid shipping as that is what he requested awhile back.

I've actually registered and paid in September. I PM'd mort about it a month ago and have yet to hear a response from him. There are several of us in this same boat. He said something about getting all the "easy" orders out of the way first. So I'm assuming he's shipping all those that have been marked as paid for first.


----------



## Kokin

I was also a "guest" for all three of my transactions (4 barebone fans, syr shirt, Onion's 4 barebone fans) and I think mort goes in the order of when people PM'ed him with their order numbers. My first two orders were from the second week of when the shipping thread came to be, but I only bought Onion's fans and paid for its shipping ~2 months ago, so I'm guessing that puts me in the back of the shipping list.


----------



## Jobotoo

I'm still waiting for the 36 fans I paid for.


----------



## SimpleTech

I got a shipping notice two hours ago. Now the waiting game.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> I'm still waiting for the 36 fans I paid for.


It's sounding like they've been being shipped out at a somewhat steady rate. As long as your have paid your shipping, then you'll get them pretty soong. A little bit more patience.


----------



## royalkilla408

What about completes? FTW PC has my shipping label complete for a while but when are they arriving?


----------



## ehume

I don't think those have arrived from Indonesia yet.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper*
> 
> How can I check my order status? I don't have any account on FTWPC so I cant check status at there, or simply wait for email from FTWPC when my order is ready to ship?


The spreadsheet is up to date. International orders will be going out later this week and early next week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I bought 6 fans, how can I have them shipped and at what cost?


Please PM me with your shipping information. It's probably going to be cheapest to do 2 small flat rate boxes for $34. Intl First Class wouldn't have been much cheaper, maybe $26.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> I'm still waiting for the 36 fans I paid for.


I don't have a record of you paying for shipping for the fans. I seem to recall you ordered a couple shirts with a flat rate envelope and then were going to do a local pickup on the fans. Please PM me.

Also, I have no information regarding the complete fans yet.


----------



## kzinti1

What spreadsheet are you referring to? The one shown in the OP is NOT up to date at all.

I've already confirmed that I've paid for shipping at least 3 times already and have the receipt which shows that I paid you for shipping my fans, whenever they arrive, on 1/11/2012.

Order #100001050.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> What spreadsheet are you referring to? The one shown in the OP is NOT up to date at all.
> I've already confirmed that I've paid for shipping at least 3 times already and have the receipt which shows that I paid you for shipping my fans, whenever they arrive, on 1/11/2012.
> Order #100001050.


Spreadsheet!

You are so hostile, what about asking in a more polite way. You are more likely to get a answer then.

You probably get a response this week to you shipping inquiries, as domestic are all shipped out almost.
And please don't answer this post, as we need less drama and more information from mort.


----------



## Boyboyd

Any ideas what the yellow fill next to my name means in that spreadsheet?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Any ideas what the yellow fill next to my name means in that spreadsheet?


You have not paid for shipping, or your PM to FTWPC of the order number for the shipping has not be received. If you have paid and followed the instructions, you should PM FTWPC so mort can sort it out and ship your fans.


----------



## Boyboyd

But what about the people that haven't paid shipping but don't have a yellow mark next to their name.

It's ok though, i haven't paid shipping. I completely forgot i'd even ordered any fans up until i saw this thread on the front page.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> But what about the people that haven't paid shipping but don't have a yellow mark next to their name.
> It's ok though, i haven't paid shipping. I completely forgot i'd even ordered any fans up until i saw this thread on the front page.


Mine was just resolved just minutes ago. You'll need to go to FTWPC.com to pay for shipping. I'll forward you the instructions.

PM sent.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine was just resolved just minutes ago. You'll need to go to FTWPC.com to pay for shipping. I'll forward you the instructions.
> PM sent.


Thanks. I never got that original PM.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Edit- resolving via PM.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Before making posts here or sending me PMs complaining you aren't updated on the spreadsheet as paid, please make sure you followed the directions by sending the confirmation PM to user "FTW PC".

The following is a list of members that I haven't processed the PMs yet - krajee, Starbomba, kzinti1, Tha_Real_Smurf, nawon72, chasent, SkItZo, slavearm, scvette, 56Killer, asphasia, Stvwndr219, soth7676, Boyboyd. These will be processed in the next day or so.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Before making posts here or sending me PMs complaining you aren't updated on the spreadsheet as paid, please make sure you followed the directions by sending the confirmation PM to user "FTW PC".
> The following is a list of members that I haven't processed the PMs yet - krajee, *Starbomba*, kzinti1, Tha_Real_Smurf, nawon72, chasent, SkItZo, slavearm, scvette, 56Killer, asphasia, Stvwndr219, soth7676, Boyboyd. These will be processed in the next day or so.


Heck yes, i will receive my fans just in time for my WCing project








Thanks for all of your efforts Mort


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Spreadsheet!
> You are so hostile, what about asking in a more polite way. You are more likely to get a answer then.
> You probably get a response this week to you shipping inquiries, as domestic are all shipped out almost.
> And please don't answer this post, as we need less drama and more information from mort.


Demanding proof that my payment has been aknowledged is hostile?

What possible concern is this supposed to be of yours?

Do the initials, "M.Y.O.B." mean anything to you? Also the initials, "P.O."?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Demanding proof that my payment has been aknowledged is hostile?
> What possible concern is this supposed to be of yours?
> Do the initials, "M.Y.O.B." mean anything to you? Also the initials, "P.O."?


Pretty sure that "demanding" anything is an act of hostility whether warranted or not.


----------



## jason4207

Got mine a couple days ago!


----------



## mortimersnerd

The speadsheet has been updated with all who have been confirmed as paid. If you are not checked off, send a confirmation PM to user *FTW PC* with the subject *GT Group Buy: Order # 10000xxxx*


----------



## PepeLapiu

Hey, looking at the spreadsheet, some people have their info greyed out.
My line is greyed out.

What does that mean?


----------



## slavearm

Thanks Mort!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Hey, looking at the spreadsheet, some people have their info greyed out.
> My line is greyed out.
> What does that mean?


I would guess that when the sheet was originally created alternate lines were grey. This is often done to make it easier to read across the spreadsheet. Then when the list was arranged in alphabetical order the grey lines moved, hence a random pattern of grey and white.


----------



## Isopropyl

OMG Fedex needs to stop sucking and deliver my fans! Mailed on the 21st and now being the 29th and still nothing!

Curse you ground shipping!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Hey, looking at the spreadsheet, some people have their info greyed out.
> My line is greyed out.
> What does that mean?


The gray line means nothing to my knowledge.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I'll take it to mean i'm more handsome then others. 8^)


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Hey, looking at the spreadsheet, some people have their info greyed out.
> My line is greyed out.
> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> The gray line means nothing to my knowledge.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I'll take it to mean i'm more handsome then others. 8^)


That can't be true, cause I don't have greyed out information


----------



## nawon72

dougshell purchased 6 GT-2150C's off terence52, look here. He isn't on the spreadsheet, and there is no note of it next to terence52. Just making sure Mort didn't miss it.

*Edit:* Why is my post formatted funny? Screenshot of preview here.


----------



## Quesoblanco

sweet just got my 2! They look very well built! If anybody has 2 that they dont want.... then pm me!


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I'll take it to mean i'm more handsome then others. 8^)


lol

I got all 8 of my fans sleeved and crimped with the appropriate connector. Cant stress enough how much time this crimping tool saved me. I got my from frozencpu.comas shown here

I highly recommend this tool to anyone who has never connected there own fan connectors. This was my first time messing with fan connectors. I have crimped molex connectors before ( but was always with pliers) This tool was a life (time) saver.

Also if you order your plastic 3 pin molex (fan) connectors from sidewinder they will deliver the black ones even though in the pics they are white.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> 1/8" sleeving
> I use 3/16" (3:1) heatshrink to seal the ends.


would a 1/4" heatshrink work ok too? I cant find any 3/16" but I can easily find 1/4"


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> would a 1/4" heatshrink work ok too? I cant find any 3/16" but I can easily find 1/4"


All the sleeving stocked by FTW PC is 3/16".


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> All the sleeving stocked by FTW PC is 3/16".


Thank you for the reply. Im going to order some right now, and maybe some sleeving too.

Edit: It appears your out of stock of the black. =/ Is the sata heatshrink the same as the others? Because it is a 3/16th but it says for sata. Any difference between that and regular heatshrink?


----------



## azianai

so im tryin to figure out, the completes are not here yet right?
I'll ofcourse pay for my shipping as soon as the completes are confirmed in the states.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so im tryin to figure out, the completes are not here yet right?
> I'll ofcourse pay for my shipping as soon as the completes are confirmed in the states.


They aren't here yet, no one knows the status on their completion either.


----------



## azianai

k guess i'll go back to waiting some more.


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> The speadsheet has been updated with all who have been confirmed as paid. If you are not checked off, send a confirmation PM to user *FTW PC* with the subject *GT Group Buy: Order # 10000xxxx*


Seems like my previous pm about the shipping was not registered somehow, mort please check pm and please send my order out asap if possible thanks.


----------



## AliceInChains

Anyone want to get rid of there fans, please send me a pm. Im looking to buy a few extras. Barebones or completes. Prefferably bare bones, but will take either or.


----------



## etherealconstruct

Finally got a chance to pick up my fans! What all connectors and pins are you buying to complete 'em?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etherealconstruct*
> 
> Finally got a chance to pick up my fans! What all connectors and pins are you buying to complete 'em?


Bought my pins (50 for $1.49) and connectors (10 for $0.99) at my local Fry's, which I found in the Electronic Components section in the Molex/soldering aisle. My fans came in yesterday, but I was at work, so I gotta pick them up at the post office later today.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *etherealconstruct*
> 
> Finally got a chance to pick up my fans! What all connectors and pins are you buying to complete 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my pins (50 for $1.49) and connectors (10 for $0.99) at my local Fry's, which I found in the Electronic Components section in the Molex/soldering aisle. My fans came in yesterday, but I was at work, so I gotta pick them up at the post office later today.
Click to expand...

I hate Fry's but that's a hell of a deal. I just spent $4 the other day for 30 pins and 10 Black 3pin connectors which is a heck of a deal. Free shipping from China though so more likely Seller included the shipping cost into the actual. Wish we had something like Fry's here but I'm in the middle of BFE, Washington and the closest Fry's is in Portland. I'm not driving all the way to Portland for 10 connectors and 40 pins.









But that's why I look for deals on pins and connectors on FleaBay.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I hate Fry's but that's a hell of a deal. I just spent $4 the other day for 30 pins and 10 Black 3pin connectors which is a heck of a deal. Free shipping from China though so more likely Seller included the shipping cost into the actual. Wish we had something like Fry's here but I'm in the middle of BFE, Washington and the closest Fry's is in Portland. I'm not driving all the way to Portland for 10 connectors and 40 pins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's why I look for deals on pins and connectors on FleaBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I didn't want to wait for the international shipping from that ebay deal so I tried to look at Microcenter (Santa Clara, CA location) did not find anything in stock and SVC.com, which is located near me was also sold out. I went to Fry's and almost gave up looking for them since I couldn't find it, but was able to find them with the help of my gf.









The only downside to finding that deal in Fry's is that I did drive quite a bit and probably cost me a good gallon or so of gas since my Impreza 2.5RS only does 19MPG.


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I didn't want to wait for the international shipping from that ebay deal so I tried to look at Microcenter (Santa Clara, CA location) did not find anything in stock and SVC.com, which is located near me was also sold out. I went to Fry's and almost gave up looking for them since I couldn't find it, but was able to find them with the help of my gf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only downside to finding that deal in Fry's is that I did drive quite a bit and probably cost me a good gallon or so of gas since my Impreza 2.5RS only does 19MPG.


19 mpg? That's it?

On topic:

Just got my fans in yesterday. Woot! Everything looks good except for the box. Looks like someone used it as a football. Now just to figure out what to use them on. Bought a bunch of noiseblockers while waiting.


----------



## raiderxx

Just got mine yesterday as well! It was a good day! Gonna throw them on my H60 today.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday as well! It was a good day! Gonna throw them on my H60 today.


Oooh. When you do that report back to us.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI*
> 
> 19 mpg? That's it?
> On topic:
> Just got my fans in yesterday. Woot! Everything looks good except for the box. Looks like someone used it as a football. Now just to figure out what to use them on. Bought a bunch of noiseblockers while waiting.


Yes that's it for the '04 model...







It's lovely to drive and it's a sexy car, so I can deal with the low mpg.

To my disappointment, I actually didn't get my fans in the mail yet, it was these Thermos bottles I bought. Thermos are crazy great at insulating. I put ice/water in one and hot tea in the other, and I can't even feel their temperatures on the outside of the bottle. I'm gonna wait 6-7 hours until I open them and test it out. It's gonna be great for bringing water and coffee or tea during my long days at school.


----------



## Krusher33

thermos use in watercooling...


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I hate Fry's but that's a hell of a deal. I just spent $4 the other day for 30 pins and 10 Black 3pin connectors which is a heck of a deal. Free shipping from China though so more likely Seller included the shipping cost into the actual. Wish we had something like Fry's here but I'm in the middle of BFE, Washington and the closest Fry's is in Portland. I'm not driving all the way to Portland for 10 connectors and 40 pins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's why I look for deals on pins and connectors on FleaBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I did the same eBay thing, great deal really.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday as well! It was a good day! Gonna throw them on my H60 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh. When you do that report back to us.
Click to expand...











Tried to do a before and after. I loaded my CPU to 100% by running FAH. Ambient temp is 75F, although I realized after switching that my wife had turned off the AC so I wouldn't be surprised if the current ambient temp is now 77-78..









Before the GTs, using the one stock Corsair fan that came with the H60.



Temps after installing the GTs in push pull.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thermos use in watercooling...


..slush-Thermos?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> ..slush-Thermos?


Yeah I was thinking somehow make water very cool, use a thermos for reservoir then all the tubing would have to be insulated. At that point I came to the conclusion that it was more trouble than its worth and moved onto thinking about something else... sleeving to be hones, lol


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking somehow make water very cool, use a thermos for reservoir then all the tubing would have to be insulated. At that point I came to the conclusion that it was more trouble than its worth and moved onto thinking about something else... sleeving to be hones, lol


It could work if you continually put ice cubes in there, but you'd somehow need distilled water ice cubes, otherwise you'd contaminate your loop.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

You could just use a coil of copper tubing inside the thermos so that there's no contamination, the trick is keeping the cold source cold.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> You could just use a coil of copper tubing inside the thermos so that there's no contamination, the trick is keeping the cold source cold.


Ah that would work perfectly but would require a 2nd pump for the copper tubing and as you stated, keeping a constant cold source. Too much work and effort into that idea to make it really shine.


----------



## deafmetal

Finally got my 20 fans yesterday. WooHoo!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> You could just use a coil of copper tubing inside the thermos so that there's no contamination, the trick is keeping the cold source cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that would work perfectly but would require a 2nd pump for the copper tubing and as you stated, keeping a constant cold source. Too much work and effort into that idea to make it really shine.
Click to expand...

"Get ye' a copper kettle

Get ye' a copper coil

Cover with new-made corn mash

And never more you'll toil . . ."

raiderxx -- How's the noise?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal*
> 
> Finally got my 20 fans yesterday. WooHoo!


Sweet. They should help keep your rig, mainly that beasty 6990, nice and cool when you return to BOINCing. Remembered when you flew past me, now your only 2 million ahead of me. If you dont pick back up, I will overtake you in less than a month.

On topic: Hope to get my fans soon. Ordered some stuff with my shipping for my fans months ago. Was able to have Mort add some connectors and pins to my earlier order, of course I paid for them, he is just going to ship it with my other things for free. I hope Mort and FTWPC both do good after this disaster. They put a lot into it for the community.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal*
> 
> Finally got my 20 fans yesterday. WooHoo!


Congratulations! I think mine are due in today









I can't wait to see them!

As for the thermos- you use the copper coil as another part of the loop, it's like running a piece of tubing through the slush, you shouldn't need a second pump. You could also use a radiator as a heat exchanger- dunk the rad in the slush.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> You could also use a radiator as a heat exchanger- dunk the rad in the slush.


Probably the best way of doing it.

Tray full of water and crushed ice, dunk the rad in it and, for an extra boost, add a spoon of salt.

When ice and water are in contact there is a constant exchange of molecules between the water and the surface of the ice. When the water freezes it gives out energy, when the ice melts it takes in energy. The salt effectively blocks the water molecules from attaching to the surface, preventing them from giving out energy. This effectively forces the ice to melt faster, reducing the temperature (which in turn slows the melting process until and equilibrium is reached). It is possible to get an ice / water mix down to -21°C with a little salt.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> raiderxx -- How's the noise?


I would like to know also.


----------



## Kokin

^Oh that makes perfect sense now. I was thinking of the thermos acting as a reservoir and not as a cold source.

==============================================================================================================

For the people who received their fans: How long was the turn around time from the day you received your email to the day you received your fans?

I got my email last Tuesday (March 27) and it probably takes a day until Case Labs receives the invoice/documents and with USPS Priority, it should have been received Friday, Sat, or today (Monday).


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> raiderxx -- How's the noise?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know also.
Click to expand...

Louder than I was expecting, but not so much so that they're a deal breaker. I mean, they _are_ ~2100 rpm.. They are definitely louder than the stock ~1500 fan that came with the H60.

Also, like others have said, the build quality on these are crazy good.. They are as solid as a rock.


----------



## Quesoblanco

are they louder than ur 6950?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Louder than I was expecting, but not so much so that they're a deal breaker. I mean, they _are_ ~2100 rpm.. They are definitely louder than the stock ~1500 fan that came with the H60.
> Also, like others have said, the build quality on these are crazy good.. They are as solid as a rock.


If you have them against a fan grill then they are going to be loud. As soon as I chopped away the fan grill on my case I was able to turn them almost all of the way up while still being very quiet.


----------



## deafmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Sweet. They should help keep your rig, mainly that beasty 6990, nice and cool when you return to BOINCing. Remembered when you flew past me, now your only 2 million ahead of me. If you dont pick back up, I will overtake you in less than a month.
> On topic: Hope to get my fans soon. Ordered some stuff with my shipping for my fans months ago. Was able to have Mort add some connectors and pins to my earlier order, of course I paid for them, he is just going to ship it with my other things for free. I hope Mort and FTWPC both do good after this disaster. They put a lot into it for the community.


Yeah, my electric bill is one reason I slowed down. The other is since DNETC went down, my rig just doesn't score as well as I'd like. Looking forward to a 7990 in crossfire with the 6990, or ditching the 6990 for NVIDIA's dual core later this year.

But yeah, wholesale fan replacement in my case/waterbox rig. Gonna be a mf'R swapping out the fans on my rads without draining and taking stuff apart. I engineered it nicely for filling/draining/refilling, not fan replacements. Heck, have a couple deadbeat fans right now I just unplugged rather than yank out until these came in.

Ordered all my molex connectors, pins, sleeving, and heat shrink and will be cranking 'em out next week. If anyone's interested in my thoughts of running 20 of these off a 6 channel (45W/ch) in a mountain mods case & pedestal, let me know. I occasionally post updates to my blog in sig.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> For the people who received their fans: How long was the turn around time from the day you received your email to the day you received your fans?
> I got my email last Tuesday (March 27) and it probably takes a day until Case Labs receives the invoice/documents and with USPS Priority, it should have been received Friday, Sat, or today (Monday).


I got my email March 21 (Wednesday) and got my fans on the 24th (Saturday). I got mine through fedex though if that makes a difference.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> are they louder than ur 6950?


I'd say one is equal to the 6950's fan at 40-50%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Louder than I was expecting, but not so much so that they're a deal breaker. I mean, they _are_ ~2100 rpm.. They are definitely louder than the stock ~1500 fan that came with the H60.
> Also, like others have said, the build quality on these are crazy good.. They are as solid as a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have them against a fan grill then they are going to be loud. As soon as I chopped away the fan grill on my case I was able to turn them almost all of the way up while still being very quiet.
Click to expand...

Hmm.. Might be. Is there some sort of rubber spacer I can put between the fan and case? Otherwise, yeah. I should try removing the grill and see if that helps anything. Thanks!


----------



## Quesoblanco

wow that aint too bad! thanks!


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> Hmm.. Might be. Is there some sort of rubber spacer I can put between the fan and case? Otherwise, yeah. I should try removing the grill and see if that helps anything. Thanks!


Here is some info from Nidec's product catalog that should help you decide on what to do:



PQ - Pressure vs Flow

Source (pg. 8)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I got my email March 21 (Wednesday) and got my fans on the 24th (Saturday). I got mine through fedex though if that makes a difference.


Ah I think mort said something about a delay in the last batch of fans. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## SimpleTech

Finally got mine. Can't wait to attach the connectors and sleeve them.


----------



## faMine

such fan secks.

I can't wait for completes to come in! EXCITEMENT.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Finally got mine. Can't wait to attach the connectors and sleeve them.


Grats!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Came home for Easter and found these on my bed! Woo!



I'm looking to do some custom wiring before I get connectors on them, but still feels good to have them here. Thanks Mort!


----------



## goodtobeking

On the list I am marked off as Barebones shipped, but I have yet to get them or any Email. I check FTWPC and it says my order is still processing. Anyone else in the USA having this problem still?? It was my understanding he was done with domestic orders.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> On the list I am marked off as Barebones shipped, but I have yet to get them or any Email. I check FTWPC and it says my order is still processing. Anyone else in the USA having this problem still?? It was my understanding he was done with domestic orders.


From the other thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, there were some shipments that were marked as shipped but didn't get a label created before we had technical issues on the site. Everything has been restored and labels will be provided to Case Labs for the remaining shipments on Monday morning.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

After going through 2 weeks' worth of updates it's safe to say the patient got what they wanted, even if it took many months longer than it should have. If we do anything like this again it won't be a group buy but likely a direct request to the manufacturer to ship to TankGuys for resale there. At least, that's what I'd do, and it's what we do with the Ducky keyboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The only caveat is quality of construction. I believe Delta and San Ace fans are a little better constructed. But not enough to warrant the significantly higher prices. And they have no fans with comparable blade shape.


That blade shape wouldn't actually benefit a 38mm thick fan as much as it would a 25mm fan, else those companies would be using it. Blade shape isn't unique to a manufacturer as you may be aware, which is why Delta, San Ace, Sunon, and EBM.Papst use similar designs (save for the monstrous-looking sickle shape Papst uses in some of their newer fans), along with Scythe for the Ultra Kaze, though I'm not sure who the OEM is there.


----------



## Krusher33

I think I'm cursed. Something keeps going wrong each time I get a little light of hope.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> After going through 2 weeks' worth of updates it's safe to say the patient got what they wanted, even if it took many months longer than it should have. If we do anything like this again it won't be a group buy but likely a direct request to the manufacturer to ship to TankGuys for resale there. At least, that's what I'd do, and it's what we do with the Ducky keyboards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The only caveat is quality of construction. I believe Delta and San Ace fans are a little better constructed. But not enough to warrant the significantly higher prices. And they have no fans with comparable blade shape.
> 
> 
> 
> That blade shape wouldn't actually benefit a 38mm thick fan as much as it would a 25mm fan, else those companies would be using it. Blade shape isn't unique to a manufacturer as you may be aware, which is why Delta, San Ace, Sunon, and EBM.Papst use similar designs (save for the monstrous-looking sickle shape Papst uses in some of their newer fans), along with Scythe for the Ultra Kaze, though I'm not sure who the OEM is there.
Click to expand...

Papst, Sanyo Denki and Delta are all OEM's. And they all make 25mm fans -- but only GT's have that shape.

All make 38mm fans. And Papst does make that sickle blade that you and I are itching to try.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Well, my point is the blade shape wouldn't benefit a 38mm fan nearly as much as it would a 25mm. Those OEMs (and I've left out NMB-MAT/Panaflo in there by accident, they're among them too) are using similar 38mm designs for a reason, you know.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Well, my point is the blade shape wouldn't benefit a 38mm fan nearly as much as it would a 25mm. Those OEMs (and I've left out NMB-MAT/Panaflo in there by accident, they're among them too) are using similar 38mm designs for a reason, you know.


Oh yeth!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> After going through 2 weeks' worth of updates it's safe to say the patient got what they wanted, even if it took many months longer than it should have. If we do anything like this again it won't be a group buy but likely a direct request to the manufacturer to ship to TankGuys for resale there. At least, that's what I'd do, and it's what we do with the Ducky keyboards.


now the rest of us have to be even more patient for the complete fans to come in.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Not to be "that guy" but my order was marked as shipped two weeks ago and I haven't seen it yet, even regular snail mail from California would've made it by now... Any idea mort if it got mixed up somehow going out the door?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Not to be "that guy" but my order was marked as shipped two weeks ago and I haven't seen it yet, even regular snail mail from California would've made it by now... Any idea mort if it got mixed up somehow going out the door?


I was wondering this as well as I got my email on Tuesday, March 27(exactly 2 weeks ago), but mort answered it a few days ago on the other thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, there were some shipments that were marked as shipped but didn't get a label created before we had technical issues on the site. Everything has been restored and labels will be provided to Case Labs for the remaining shipments on Monday morning.


Also this a day ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> First batch is being printed tomorrow. The last batch of domestic orders was sent to Case Labs today except for a couple problematic ones or ones that were confirmed in the last week.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I was wondering this as well as I got my email on Tuesday, March 27(exactly 2 weeks ago), but mort answered it a few days ago on the other thread:
> Also this a day ago:


I saw that as well, I was just mentioning it because I had gotten an email from FTW (aka more than just the spreadsheet being marked) It's no problem, they'll be here soon one way or the other


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> I saw that as well, I was just mentioning it because I had gotten an email from FTW (aka more than just the spreadsheet being marked) It's no problem, they'll be here soon one way or the other


Yeah I got the FTW shipping and invoice emails 2 Weeks ago and I was marked off as shipped on the spreadsheet about 8-9 months ago, so we should be on the same page.









If Case Labs got it and shipped it on Monday we should be expecting them today/tomorrow/Friday.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yeah I got the FTW shipping and invoice emails 2 Weeks ago and I was marked off as shipped on the spreadsheet about 8-9 months ago, so we should be on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Case Labs got it and shipped it on Monday we should be expecting them today/tomorrow/Friday.












Also, if anyone is looking to sell off some completes let me know, I'd be looking for as many as another 9... PM me if you're interested.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

It seems most of the barebones that people paid shipping for on the spreadsheet have been sent their fans by now and the rest should be sent in the next week assuming the spread sheet is correct and the volume being shipper per day. However, I wonder if there will be any kinks with those who tried selling their fans to other members, etc.

Also, I am very anxious for news on the completes. I think the manufacturer could provide some news and let us know a time frame, but I guess not. Just would have thought the completes would not be too far behind the barebones. That being said it would be awesome if in two weeks the completes were received in the US so that process could be started. The timing would be good considering the barebones process is wrapping up.


----------



## x509

Looking to sell my four completes.

I don't have an ETA yet, but I really can't use them any longer.

PM me if you're interested.

x509


----------



## mortimersnerd

The last of the international labels and the remaining domestic ones will be complete by Saturday. I will contact anyone who I don't have record of payment or any other issue Saturday night. All of the barebones should be shipped by Tuesday.


----------



## phillywood

Great job Mort.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x509*
> 
> Looking to sell my four completes.
> I don't have an ETA yet, but I really can't use them any longer.
> PM me if you're interested.
> x509


how much for all 4?


----------



## PepeLapiu

You are the man Mort!
I am not building anything right now (those fans were for my last build) but I tend to get itchy to build a new machine every year or so, might even get itchier with all those fans on my desk. So I'll surely go for FTW sleeving next time around


----------



## galaxyy

Fans arrived and I'm happy. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Posted a thread with making final preparations on the completes. If you are going to sell yours, do it now. As soon as I get an ETA for the fans, we will not allow any change of ownership.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-shipping-information/0_50


----------



## Jobotoo

I received my fans today!
Yay! Thanks!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> I received my fans today!
> Yay! Thanks!


Me too, an unexpected surprise! Thanks mort


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Posted a thread with making final preparations on the completes. If you are going to sell yours, do it now. As soon as I get an ETA for the fans, we will not allow any change of ownership.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-shipping-information/0_50


Does this mean they have arrived at Case Labs? Or are you simply preparing in advance?

BTW -- I think many of us appreciate the fact that you pulled all this off. And for essentially nothing.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Posted a thread with making final preparations on the completes. If you are going to sell yours, do it now. As soon as I get an ETA for the fans, we will not allow any change of ownership.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-shipping-information/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean they have arrived at Case Labs? Or are you simply preparing in advance?
> 
> BTW -- I think many of us appreciate the fact that you pulled all this off. And for essentially nothing.
Click to expand...

From the sound of the other thread, Mort (or someone else) has asked the supplier for an ETA on when they will come in. So there is no info on when they are even coming in yet.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Posted a thread with making final preparations on the completes. If you are going to sell yours, do it now. As soon as I get an ETA for the fans, we will not allow any change of ownership.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-shipping-information/0_50


You heard the man. If you want to sell your complete fans now is the time.
I'll pay 14$ for the completes but I won't refund your shipping costs to FTW.
PM me or email me if you are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Does this mean they have arrived at Case Labs? Or are you simply preparing in advance?
> 
> BTW -- I think many of us appreciate the fact that you pulled all this off. And for essentially nothing.


Preparing. And not for nothing... more like for loss of money.


----------



## goodtobeking

I recieved my fans today as well. Thanks to everyone for them. Now I just need to steal some fan connectors off of some old fans and hook these bad boys up for case fans. Cant wait but need to find time.

Side note for Mort, any word on the other supplies I ordered from FTWPC?? Any ETA on that??


----------



## myst88

Looking to sell my 5 completes, please PM me.


----------



## Riou

Can I sell my 2 barebone models to someone else or get a refund? I already picked up GT AP-15 instead after waiting for awhile.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Can I sell my 2 barebone models to someone else or get a refund? I already picked up GT AP-15 instead after waiting for awhile.


You can sell them to FTWPC or get a refund from OCN. I will almost proclaim it's too late now to transfer them to someone else now.

Edit :

Message FTW PC for example about selling them to FTW PC.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Can I sell my 2 barebone models to someone else or get a refund? I already picked up GT AP-15 instead after waiting for awhile.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> You can sell them to FTWPC or get a refund from OCN. I will almost proclaim it's too late now to transfer them to someone else now.
> Edit :
> Message FTW PC for example about selling them to FTW PC.


I think it's too late altogether on barebones? Mort has said all labels are sent.


----------



## mortimersnerd

We are not accepting change of ownership anymore.The OCN staff wish to take no part in this "Official Overclock.net Group Buy" and FTW PC will not be picking up the slack. Members who no longer need or want their fans will have to contact admin for a refund. Please email [email protected] for more information.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> We are not accepting change of ownership anymore.


An other member and myself have been working on transferring his 4 completes to me since Friday (two days ago). I already made payment to him and all that remains is for him to contact you to officially transfer the fans to me. I believe he will do that tomorrow.

Sorry if this is not convenient to you but I hope you will accept this transaction since it was initiated (and virtually finalised) before you posted the above.

Cheers and thanx for all you efforts dude.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> We are not accepting change of ownership anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> An other member and myself have been working on transferring his 4 completes to me since Friday (two days ago). I already made payment to him and all that remains is for him to contact you to officially transfer the fans to me. I believe he will do that tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry if this is not convenient to you but I hope you will accept this transaction since it was initiated (and virtually finalised) before you posted the above.
> 
> Cheers and thanx for all you efforts dude.
Click to expand...

I would have loved to have bought them myself, but you have to realize that it's too late now to try and change ownership, as have been stated in several posts now IIRC. I only have 9 BB shipping to me, and you are receiving 23, so you are hoarding them now. You just have to wait till he receives them, and like you probably fear, is that he will keep them when he realizes how good they are.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> I would have loved to have bought them myself, but you have to realize that it's too late now to try and change ownership, as have been stated in several posts now IIRC. I only have 9 BB shipping to me, and you are receiving 23, so you are hoarding them now. You just have to wait till he receives them, and like you probably fear, is that he will keep them when he realizes how good they are.


Mort actually allowed the transfer of fans as seen below, though it is the only exception since it was done prior to Mort's post. I do think it's best that no transfers occur for a smoother process, despite having bought transferred fans myself. Even though I only bought barebones, I'd rather see the completes ship within reasonable time instead of close to 3 months like the barebones did and I'm sure most people who bought completes will agree with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> We will get your order sorted out since you started the process before this was posted but we will not be accepting further changes.


@PepeLapiu: Just curious, but what do you need all those fans for?


----------



## PepeLapiu

My next build will have two 120.3 and two 120.4 all in push/pull. With 3 580 cards and a 2011 socket all OC'ed and i want it all perfectly silent.

And besides, even if I end up with too many fans I am confident I can dump them on ebay for 20$ a pop or more. Not likely at all to do that, just saying.


----------



## goodtobeking

Put my 3 in my rig today. Stole some connectors from some old fans, and soldered the pins on. Not the best job, but its only like my 3rd time soldering wire. I am completely amazed at these things. Now I know that all the hype about GTs are real.

Now if I could get my order from FTWPC, I would be set

Big shout out to all that made this happen. Cant wait til my 3 completes come in, and may buy some more if the opportunity arises. As said before, some of these GTs with PWM would rule the world as we know it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Put my 3 in my rig today. Stole some connectors from some old fans, and soldered the pins on. Not the best job, but its only like my 3rd time soldering wire. I am completely amazed at these things. Now I know that all the hype about GTs are real.
> 
> Now if I could get my order from FTWPC, I would be set
> 
> Big shout out to all that made this happen. Cant wait til my 3 completes come in, and may buy some more if the opportunity arises. As said before, some of these GTs with PWM would rule the world as we know it.


You do realize you can convert an AP-29 to PWM? See item 9 in my sig.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Just got two of my fans. They feel incredibly well built, never had a fan in my hands that feels so heavy.
But both fans need to be RMA'ed. I turned them on, I can see them spin, I can feel them spin but obviously there is no motor in there because there is no motor sound and no wind sound either.

And thanx to all you guys that made those amazing fans happen for us all !!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You do realize you can convert an AP-29 to PWM? See item 9 in my sig.


I am confused with the barebone 2150 fans we got. Do they have PWN? And the three wires are for what? Red = Power, Black = Ground, but what is the yellow for, PWN?


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> I am confused with the barebone 2150 fans we got. Do they have PWN? And the three wires are for what? Red = Power, Black = Ground, but what is the yellow for, PWN?


The yellow is the tach wire for fan speed reporting. The BB were not supposed to come with a tach wire so this is just a freebee for us all.
And no, you can't turn the 2150's into a PWM fan.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> The yellow is the tach wire for fan speed reporting. The BB were not supposed to come with a tach wire so this is just a freebee for us all.
> And no, you can't turn the 2150's into a PWM fan.


Thanks!

Do you know in what order they go into the connector?


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Thanks!
> Do you know in what order they go into the connector?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> The BB were not supposed to come with a tach wire so this is just a freebee for us all.


It's only a freebie for the barebones owners. Everyone else payed a $4 more per fan for a connector, rather than a tachometer.

And I'm still not happy that we were misinformed about the the barebones. I doubt there are many GT-2150C owners who have the crimper and materials needed, or would have used the fans as an excuse to get them, that is happy paying an extra $4/fan when they could have done it themselves. If we had known the BB's had the tach, but no connector, then It would have taken much longer to fill the Completes quota, if they didn't just cancel it. And there would have likely been much more BB's and totals fans ordered. But I know It's probably too late to do anything now, and it would have only been >$35 cheaper for me when all is said and done (but I would have gotten a "free" crimper as well).

For now I will wonder what OCN will do with the refunded fans...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You do realize you can convert an AP-29 to PWM? See item 9 in my sig.


Yes I do, I already seen/read that thread. I have a AP-30 I have been thinking about turning into PWM. I just cant believe how quiet these are at full speed.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


Thanks a ton! +Rep


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


This picture is wrong / misleading.

I don't know how allpinouts.org got it wrong but they did.

It goes

1 GND black
2 +12VDC or +5VDC red
3 Tachometric Signal yellow
(4 PWM Signal blue)

It is odd, because they get it right further down the page.

Edit:

A better(?) picture


----------



## goodtobeking

Ginger is right, yellow is tach


----------



## mortimersnerd

UPDATE: Complete fans are scheduled to ship by the end of this month from Japan. Please start submitting shipping payments if you have not done so already. Change of address submissions can be submitted up until the point they arrive.

More information here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-shipping-information-shipping-from-japan-before-the-end-of-april/0_50


----------



## goodtobeking

*explodes*

No rest for the Mort


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> *explodes*
> No rest for the Mort


Yeah. I was hoping to get a little bit of a break between shipments. I guess not. I'll try to get them out ASAP but they may sit for a a week before shipping out.

Now to total the shipments and place an order through USPS for materials.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Ginger is right, yellow is tach


But of course yellow is tach and I said so myself before. The discrepancy is in the order of the wires on the connectors. The picture I posted turned out to be wrong and Ginger posted to correct order.







I guess I shoulda caught that but I just googled apicture and posted the first one I found..... ma bad









I'll PM Jobotoo right now in case he already sleeved 3 dozen fans with connectors in the wrong order.


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> It's only a freebie for the barebones owners. Everyone else payed a $4 more per fan for a connector, rather than a tachometer.
> 
> And I'm still not happy that we were misinformed about the the barebones. I doubt there are many GT-2150C owners who have the crimper and materials needed, or would have used the fans as an excuse to get them, that is happy paying an extra $4/fan when they could have done it themselves. If we had known the BB's had the tach, but no connector, then It would have taken much longer to fill the Completes quota, if they didn't just cancel it. And there would have likely been much more BB's and totals fans ordered. But I know It's probably too late to do anything now, and it would have only been >$35 cheaper for me when all is said and done.
> 
> For now I will wonder what OCN will do with the refunded fans...


tell me about it.
we discussed this a while back when we originally learned the 'bare bone' fans came with the tach wire.
i know i was (still am) annoyed as i bought 8 'completes'. could of saved 30 bucks or bought 3 1/2 more fans with the $104USD spent on the 'completes'
other than getting cheaper/or extra fans, would of gotten the fans a lot sooner too.
would also been a non issue on the plugs too. have a MDPC-X crimper that i used to sleeve my PSU(s).
actually having the fans without the plugs would have been easier to sleeve now i think about it. depinning can be a little tricky on some fan plugs.

anyway, what's done is done. just hope when i do finally get my 'completes', i don't end up with any duds. don't think RMA'ing will be an option.
tell you what, if i do end up with a broken fan or two, i'll graduate from 'annoyed' to 'super-pissed'.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I don't know where in the thread I read it (not looking in 200+ pages to figure it out) but I did read on this thread before I paid (early last summer) that the barebones were coming without connectors.

I can't believe that we got a freebee (tach wire on barebones) and that makes some of you unhappy!
Tell you what, google the AP-15 or any other GT fans and get a price on them. That should make you feel a lot better for paying 13$ for a GT you simply can not get anywhere on the market.

I bought 25 barebones and 12 completes ..... do I wish I had bought all barebones? Not really because back then NOBODY knew they would have a tach.

A lot of things went wrong with this group buy, but at least one thing came out positive : some of us got a free tach wire! .................... and others will get exactly what they paid for. How is that bad?


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I don't know where in the thread I read it (not looking in 200+ pages to figure it out) but I did read on this thread before I paid (early last summer) that the barebones were coming without connectors.
> 
> I can't believe that we got a freebee (tach wire on barebones) and that makes some of you unhappy!
> Tell you what, google the AP-15 or any other GT fans and get a price on them. That should make you feel a lot better for paying 13$ for a GT you simply can not get anywhere on the market.
> 
> I bought 25 barebones and 12 completes ..... do I wish I had bought all barebones? Not really because back then NOBODY knew they would have a tach.
> 
> A lot of things went wrong with this group buy, but at least one thing came out positive : some of us got a free tach wire! .................... and others will get exactly what they paid for. How is that bad?


Yes, it has been told that BB came without connectors, and yes, pretty silly to not update the first post









I wish I bought more fans







How many other fans are there which are so good as GT that doesn't cost a arm and a leg (or can have annoying hums which I unfortunately can pick up







)? Swiftech Helix has not been released or tested to my knowledge. Even then, it's only 1800 rpm, though perhaps more models of it gets launched.


----------



## SkItZo

You guys have it wrong and obviously haven't being paying attention like some of us.

There was a mistake when the order was placed in that we got an rpm wire instead of connectors on bare bones. We had no idea what was going on until after the order had arrived as no one had told us the order had been placed in this manner. No one told us before placing our orders this is what would happen.

While I am somewhat annoyed at having paid the extra money for the completes, i am still saving money over prices that i would have paid here for AP-15's (Damn near half price)

As stated by some other people, i too would have preferred to purchase bare bones had we known that they would come with a tach wire and without connectors as i am going to be sleeving my cables etc and plan on redoing the connections anyway. I purchased half the number of barebones as completes so that i could connect them together and use the rpm wire from the complete to monitor (roughly) the speed of the connected bare bone.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo*
> 
> There was a mistake when the order was placed in that we got an rpm wire instead of connectors on bare bones.


That is wrong. I knew BEFORE THE ORDER WAS PLACED TO THE FACTORY that there would be no connector. You are the one who isnt paying attention here.


----------



## threephi

This is beating a dead horse but I think it's overstating it to say there was a "mistake when the order was placed". I think it's more accurate to say there were a series of misunderstandings and poor communication, both between whoever actually placed the order and the group, and whoever placed the order and Nidec.


----------



## Kokin

Arguing about it now still doesn't change anything, so what's the point?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is wrong / misleading.
> 
> I don't know how allpinouts.org got it wrong but they did.
> 
> It goes
> 
> 1 GND black
> 2 +12VDC or +5VDC red
> 3 Tachometric Signal yellow
> (4 PWM Signal blue)
> 
> It is odd, because they get it right further down the page.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> A better(?) picture
Click to expand...

Thanks for catching that! +Rep


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Ginger is right, yellow is tach
> 
> 
> 
> But of course yellow is tach and I said so myself before. The discrepancy is in the order of the wires on the connectors. The picture I posted turned out to be wrong and Ginger posted to correct order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I shoulda caught that but I just googled apicture and posted the first one I found..... ma bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM Jobotoo right now in case he already sleeved 3 dozen fans with connectors in the wrong order.
Click to expand...

What!!!! Now you tell me after sleeving 60 fans!!!

Just kidding, I have not started yet . Thanks for the PM!


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo*
> 
> You guys have it wrong and obviously haven't being paying attention like some of us.
> There was a mistake when the order was placed in that we got an rpm wire instead of connectors on bare bones. We had no idea what was going on until after the order had arrived as no one had told us the order had been placed in this manner. No one told us before placing our orders this is what would happen.
> While I am somewhat annoyed at having paid the extra money for the completes, i am still saving money over prices that i would have paid here for AP-15's (Damn near half price)
> As stated by some other people, i too would have preferred to purchase bare bones had we known that they would come with a tach wire and without connectors as i am going to be sleeving my cables etc and plan on redoing the connections anyway. I purchased half the number of barebones as completes so that i could connect them together and use the rpm wire from the complete to monitor (roughly) the speed of the connected bare bone.


while there is nothing to done on the fan order front now, people have the right express/vent their frustration.
the group buy has been plagued with more than its fair share of problems to be sure. i will give it up for those behind the scenes who have soldiered on despite this.

regarding the price, for me personally, the cost per fan (after shipping & handling. not including insurance) works out to be $19.625USD.
i could have picked up some AP-15's (1850rpm version) locally in australia for $19 each. the cost saving argument doesn't really work for me or anyone else outside the US.
but at the end of the day (when the completes are shipped), will have a bunch of fans that are quite rare. haven't owned GT's before so curious as to how they perform.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> I don't know where in the thread I read it (not looking in 200+ pages to figure it out) but I did read on this thread before I paid (early last summer) that the barebones were coming without connectors.


I did not see it mentioned in this thread, but I did see it in the original GT-2150 group buy thread that was cancelled. However, I don't know how it went from BB with tach and no connector, to BB with connector and no tach.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> anyway, what's done is done. just hope when i do finally get my 'completes', i don't end up with any duds. don't think RMA'ing will be an option.
> tell you what, if i do end up with a broken fan or two, i'll graduate from 'annoyed' to 'super-pissed'.


I think one of the mods said the refunded fans will be used to replace any DOA, or damaged fans. But don't quote me on that. After that, i'm not sure what they will do with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo*
> As stated by some other people, i too would have preferred to purchase bare bones had we known that they would come with a tach wire and without connectors as i am going to be sleeving my cables etc and plan on redoing the connections anyway. I purchased half the number of barebones as completes so that i could connect them together and use the rpm wire from the complete to monitor (roughly) the speed of the connected bare bone.


And IIRC, the barebones and completes were originally going to be shipped together to the customers, and that did not change because of the floods.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkItZo*
> 
> You guys have it wrong and obviously haven't being paying attention like some of us.
> There was a mistake when the order was placed in that we got an rpm wire instead of connectors on bare bones. We had no idea what was going on until after the order had arrived as no one had told us the order had been placed in this manner. No one told us before placing our orders this is what would happen.
> While I am somewhat annoyed at having paid the extra money for the completes, i am still saving money over prices that i would have paid here for AP-15's (Damn near half price)
> As stated by some other people, i too would have preferred to purchase bare bones had we known that they would come with a tach wire and without connectors as i am going to be sleeving my cables etc and plan on redoing the connections anyway. I purchased half the number of barebones as completes so that i could connect them together and use the rpm wire from the complete to monitor (roughly) the speed of the connected bare bone.
> 
> 
> 
> while there is nothing to done on the fan order front now, people have the right express/vent their frustration.
> the group buy has been plagued with more than its fair share of problems to be sure. i will give it up for those behind the scenes who have soldiered on despite this.
> 
> regarding the price, for me personally, the cost per fan (after shipping & handling. not including insurance) works out to be $19.625USD.
> i could have picked up some AP-15's (1850rpm version) locally in australia for $19 each. the cost saving argument doesn't really work for me or anyone else outside the US.
> but at the end of the day (when the completes are shipped), will have a bunch of fans that are quite rare. haven't owned GT's before so curious as to how they perform.
Click to expand...

It actually works out for me to half the price of GT-1850 (in my country), before shipping costs are added, compared to 2150 even after shipping for those from US








So you now know that not all countries have the same currency exchange rate compared to income, which makes most things I buy from abroad much much cheaper.


----------



## PeL4

My 5 complete fans for sale, pm me if interested


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeL4*
> 
> My 5 complete fans for sale, pm me if interested


Please note that we are not offering a change of ownership. You will have to ship them to the new owner once they arrive in your possession.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PeL4*
> My 5 complete fans for sale, pm me if interested
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that we are not offering a change of ownership. You will have to ship them to the new owner once they arrive in your possession.
Click to expand...

As of now anyways:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Please note -
> 
> We are not accepting change of ownership anymore.The OCN staff wish to take no part in this "Official Overclock.net Group Buy" and FTW PC will not be picking up the slack. Members who no longer need or want their fans will have to contact admin for a refund. Please email [email protected] for more information.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be revising the above statement shortly as a couple of staff members have stepped up and offered to help. It should be known that I posted a thread in the staff section asking for help. There were no offers until I made the above post. Once the procedure is worked out, we will offer a change of ownership for a short period of time. Stay tuned for more information.
Click to expand...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Since the arrival date is close, we are not allowing a change of ownership. Its simply not worth the hassle when the fans will be arriving in a few weeks. More info here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arriving-soon-pay-for-shipping-now/0_50


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> Since the arrival date is close, we are not allowing a change of ownership. Its simply not worth the hassle when the fans will be arriving in a few weeks. More info here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arriving-soon-pay-for-shipping-now/0_50


Is OCN still doing refunds? It would be a much better option for those who do not want their fans anymore.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Is OCN still doing refunds? It would be a much better option for those who do not want their fans anymore.


No. There's simply no need to offer that when they will be here in a few weeks. That just creates a lot of additional work which will probably slow the shipment of fans for everyone.


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> No. There's simply no need to offer that when they will be here in a few weeks. That just creates a lot of additional work which will probably slow the shipment of fans for everyone.


thanks for keeping us updated mort. great to see you back into the swing of things.

question, if OCN admins or yourself are no longer doing refunds, what happens to those of us (who in the oft chance) get shipped a dud fan. one of the other members suggested (unsubstantiated) that the refunded fans could be used as a replacements for busted fans.


----------



## jacobthellamer

My fans arrived today - cheers to everyone involved!


----------



## chiehkai

I ordered FTW sleeving along with my barebone fans. Am I eligible for a partial refund?


----------



## GingerJohn

My fans arrived last night - can't wait to wire them up and play with them.

Only down side is that I thought I had some spare pins lying around, turns out I used them all a while ago








Time to get the soldering iron out.


----------



## faMine

quite excited for these completes... I'll probably buy two more or three more if anyone is selling them once they receive them.


----------



## Krusher33

Still have not gotten mine yet.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Sent Mortimer an update needed to my address given I moved a while back. I randomly checked on this thread and I come to find completes seem to be in. Awesome.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Sent Mortimer an update needed to my address given I moved a while back. I randomly checked on this thread and I come to fine completes seem to be in. Awesome.


Nope not in yet. Shipment was expected to occur at the end of April, no word yet whether that did indeed happen but I expect we'll be hearing about that soon. And then the estimated time on the cargo ship is one to six weeks before they actually get here.

There's a new thread about the completes: Gentle Typhoon 2150 Completes Arriving Soon - Pay for shipping now!


----------



## Iamthebull

My barebones arrived some time ago and I asked one of our artisans, Lutro0, to perform his sleeving service on my fans.

Write-up is linked below!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250867/lutro0-gentle-typhoon-ap-2150-fan-sleeving-service-performed


----------



## Krusher33

Still havent' got mine yet.


----------



## Kokin

Same here.







It's been over a month that I got the shipping email and it was supposed to be shipped on the 9th. I did get 4 out of the 8, but the other 4 have not shown up.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I've sent an email to Mort and FTW PC and no response yet. I hope that's a sign that he's working with Case Labs to see what's going on.


----------



## Starbomba

I haven't even gotten my confirmation email


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I haven't even gotten my confirmation email


Me neither...


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I didn't either. I just figured Mort saying the last of them being shipped was confirmation enough.


----------



## HGooper

Me too no email confirmation whatsover, even though mort told me that my order will be shipped out last week.


----------



## goodtobeking

I was able to contact Mort last week about my order from FTWPC(not about the fans) and he said "it will ship out next wednesday when I return"

So my guess is that he is currently out of town or busy. He should be back soon though


----------



## Krusher33

I hope we can get it resolved soon though. Otherwise I can't go all out for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## little cat

My 8 bare bones have turned up in the UK today







& I just wanted to leave a post truly thanking everyone involved for being so awesome








Like really, thanks









Now, what am I going to need to make these bad boys work?
I have two wires red+black
I guess I need 3 pin connectors and a tool for crimping them and capping them (like the metal tips)?
What is that going to be called?
I'm a novice here







and I'm sorry -I know it's probably asked all the time, but I'm about <20 pages back and I can't see anything









Thanks for being amazing


----------



## HateTheSnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *little cat*
> 
> My 8 bare bones have turned up in the UK today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I just wanted to leave a post truly thanking everyone involved for being so awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like really, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what am I going to need to make these bad boys work?
> I have two wires red+black
> I guess I need 3 pin connectors and a tool for crimping them and capping them (like the metal tips)?
> What is that going to be called?
> I'm a novice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm sorry -I know it's probably asked all the time, but I'm about <20 pages back and I can't see anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being amazing


I think you are looking for this post. Shipping was pretty fast to the USA...roughly a week and a half from ordering.


----------



## chiehkai

I ordered FTW sleeving along with my barebone fans. Am I eligible for a partial refund?


----------



## nawon72

Anyone know the starting voltage and RPM of these fans? I would also like to know the lowest running voltage and RPM.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone know the starting voltage and RPM of these fans? I would also like to know the lowest running voltage and RPM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Here are the specs
> Max Airflow: 1.95 m³/min
> 69 cfm
> Max Static Pressure: 28 Pa
> 0.113 inH2O
> Noise: 29-30 dB
> Speed: 2150 rpm
> Voltage: 12 V
> Operating Voltage: 5 - 13.2 V
> Current Rating: 123 mA
> *Current Starting: 530 mA*
> Operating Temperature: -10 ~ +60 ºC
> Dimensions: 120 x 25 mm
> Weight: 200 g


----------



## nawon72

I already have all that info, but thanks for trying to help. Note: Operating voltage is not what i'm asking for, and the starting voltage is usually different.


----------



## ehume

They'll start at 3-5v, depending on the individual fan.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Very anxious and excited for the completes! Updated FTWPC with my new address so hopefully they get that.

Now just keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> They'll start at 3-5v, depending on the individual fan.


Any idea on the RPM range for those voltages? And I'll assume you don't know the running RPM or voltage ranges.

I'm really hoping all my fans can go down to 700-800 RPM.


----------



## Kokin

I had mine start running at 2.6V since it was being run off a Pic24 microstick. I'm not sure what the current rating was, since I did not measure it and my classmate kept the microstick.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone know the starting voltage and RPM of these fans? I would also like to know the lowest running voltage and RPM.


I recommend you get the Lamptron Touch if you are going to control these fans. With my Touch, I can slow the GT-2150's down so low that the tach wire isn't even reporting RPM anymore. The tach wire stops reporting RPM around 300 RPM while the fans get as slow as around 150 RPM.
But for all practical purpose, I wouldn't run my fans at anything lower than 800 RPM.

If you are going to run your fans off of a resistive controller like the Sunbeam or Aquaero, those will produce a lot of heat in the process of slowing down your fans and I don't know that a resistive controller can get the fans as low as a Lamptron can.

Cheers,
PepeLapiu


----------



## PepeLapiu

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Any idea on the RPM range for those voltages? And I'll assume you don't know the running RPM or voltage ranges.


Operating Voltage: 5 - 13.2 V ...... that's the voltage range.
2150 RPM ........ that's the running RPM at full speed
Quote:


> I'm really hoping all my fans can go down to 700-800 RPM.


Pretty much any fan controller you use should be able to slow down the GT-2150's down to 800 RPM.
At 12 V they will spin around 2150 RPM if you slow them down to 5 V (the minimum rated voltage) that would bring the RPM down to around 900 RPM but you should be able to run them a bit slower than that.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> I recommend you get the Lamptron Touch if you are going to control these fans. With my Touch, I can slow the GT-2150's down so low that the tach wire isn't even reporting RPM anymore. The tach wire stops reporting RPM around 300 RPM while the fans get as slow as around 150 RPM.
> But for all practical purpose, I wouldn't run my fans at anything lower than 800 RPM.
> If you are going to run your fans off of a resistive controller like the Sunbeam or Aquaero, those will produce a lot of heat in the process of slowing down your fans and I don't know that a resistive controller can get the fans as low as a Lamptron can.
> Cheers,
> PepeLapiu


Wow, that's low. I would have been happy if they ran at 600-700RPM. But Anything below 600RPM is almost pointless on a heat sink or radiator, unless your in an extremely quiet room and need it to stay that way. Maybe for a case fan it would be fine.

I'm going to be using my Sunbeam Rheosmart 6, or an Aquaero to control the fans automatically. Hopefully they can get the fans down to 700RPM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> Pretty much any fan controller you use should be able to slow down the GT-2150's down to 800 RPM.
> At 12 V they will spin around 2150 RPM if you slow them down to 5 V (the minimum rated voltage) that would bring the RPM down to around 900 RPM but you should be able to run them a bit slower than that.


900RPM is just what I was hoping the starting RPM would be. Anything higher would be a bit too loud for when I want silence, and lower would probably be inaudible. I think I should have enough fans that start at 3-4V, so I can run them at 700RPM without an issue.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Here is the thing with resistive controllers: let's say your fan uses 12 V at full speed. Let's say you want to slow it down to half with a resistive/undervolting controllers: the controller will still use up the full 12 V from the PSU. It just burns half of it, turns it into heat inside your case. And sends the rest to the fan.
So, the slower you want your fans, the more volts those controllers will turn into heat inside your case

And that Aquaero is just too funny: a waterblock on something that is supposed to help you cool your rig? Ha! No thanx for me!

I've had a few resistive/undervolting fan controllers and now that I got the Touch, I would never go back to those weak-ass heat producers.
I've ended up burning virtually every fan controller I've touched. Have you ever seen smoke coming out of your rig when you try to slow down too many fans too slow? I have, not a good feeling to look at a smoking case.

But this one produces no heat at all, it controls my fans via a PWM technique which uses only the power it needs without turning anything to heat. I hear the NZXT line is not bad either and they do look real good ......... no resistive/undervolting/heat-score there either.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Have a look here:
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/04/03/sunbeam-rheosmart-3/
Martin advises to keep that controller under 5 watts per channel ....... when the claimed specs are at 30 watts per channel.
I was considering the Sunbeam until I read Martin's review and that's when I had a flash-back to my smoking rig.


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Here is the thing with resistive controllers: let's say your fan uses 12 V at full speed. Let's say you want to slow it down to half with a resistive/undervolting controllers: the controller will still use up the full 12 V from the PSU. It just burns half of it, turns it into heat inside your case. And sends the rest to the fan.
> So, the slower you want your fans, the more volts those controllers will turn into heat inside your case
> And that Aquaero is just too funny: a waterblock on something that is supposed to help you cool your rig? Ha! No thanx for me!
> I've had a few resistive/undervolting fan controllers and now that I got the Touch, I would never go back to those weak-ass heat producers.
> I've ended up burning virtually every fan controller I've touched. Have you ever seen smoke coming out of your rig when you try to slow down too many fans too slow? I have, not a good feeling to look at a smoking case.
> But this one produces no heat at all, it controls my fans via a PWM technique which uses only the power it needs without turning anything to heat. I hear the NZXT line is not bad either and they do look real good ......... no resistive/undervolting/heat-score there either.


That's all nice, but the GTs are not PWM capable, meaning the only way you can control them is with voltage reduction.

Also it's not the poor fan controller's fault that you overloaded them


----------



## ehume

Actually, some fan controllers control Voltage-controlled fans by sending them intermittent doses of 12v on their 12v lines. It's these mainline PWM controllers that I like to stay away from: they can cause some fans to make noises. At least that's what I thought I heard.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> That's all nice, but the GTs are not PWM capable, meaning the only way you can control them is with voltage reduction.


PMW fans have 4 wires, and can be plugged into mobo headers. They are true PWM fans.
The Lamptron controllers are sort of a simulated PWM in that it acts as a switch that is being flikked very fast.

And ehume, what do you mean by "mainline"?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Have a look here:
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/04/03/sunbeam-rheosmart-3/
> Martin advises to keep that controller under 5 watts per channel ....... when the claimed specs are at 30 watts per channel.
> I was considering the Sunbeam until I read Martin's review and that's when I had a flash-back to my smoking rig.


That may only apply for that certain test controller or even just that model. I've run up to 20W (4 Yate Loon Highs) on a channel on my Rheosmart 6 and it works fine without getting too hot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> That's all nice, but the GTs are not PWM capable, meaning the only way you can control them is with voltage reduction.
> Also it's not the poor fan controller's fault that you overloaded them


I think he means the controller itself controls the voltage being pumped into the fans via a PWM method for the controller itself, not for the fans. This way, the channels don't output the excess heat generated by the unused voltage when slowing the fans down.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That may only apply for that certain test controller or even just that model. I've run up to 20W (4 Yate Loon Highs) on a channel on my Rheosmart 6 and it works fine without getting too hot.


At what setting did you keep your fans? Were they slowed down to the slowest speed possible, or near the lowest setting on the controller?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> At what setting did you keep your fans? Were they slowed down to the slowest speed possible, or near the lowest setting on the controller?


I varied depending on my load. I think the lowest speed I put all 4 fan was at about 800-1000RPM, which was when they became silent (at least to my ears). I had the 4 connected together for a few weeks if I recall correctly. I think they can go down to about 400-500RPM before dying, so I definitely wasn't reaching the lowest setting.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> Have a look here:
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/04/03/sunbeam-rheosmart-3/
> Martin advises to keep that controller under 5 watts per channel ....... when the claimed specs are at 30 watts per channel.
> I was considering the Sunbeam until I read Martin's review and that's when I had a flash-back to my smoking rig.


The 5 watts per channel isn't necessarily due to the heat output, but because the PWM feature fails to work at the lower voltages. This definitely seems to be the case with my Rheosmart 6. I have 1.05A on channel 2 (3 KM2 1700), and the fans don't start up at the same RPM as manual control. But channel 1 (0.35A) starts up at about the same RPM as manual.

I haven't had any issues with the heat produced, even at the lowest speed possible since I have a 900RPM 120mm fan exhausting it at all times.

Do you know if the Aquaero has trouble with the lower voltages when there is a large load (e.g. 20W)? Assuming it is adequately cooled of course.

I forgot to ask: Do the GT-2150's have any resonance issues like the GT-1850's?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> That's all nice, but the GTs are not PWM capable, meaning the only way you can control them is with voltage reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> PMW fans have 4 wires, and can be plugged into mobo headers. They are true PWM fans.
> The Lamptron controllers are sort of a simulated PWM in that it acts as a switch that is being flikked very fast.
> 
> And ehume, what do you mean by "mainline"?
Click to expand...

12v being pulsed so that the fan is starved for current, runs more slowly. I once ordered a PWM controller kit. When I realized it controlled by pulsing the 12v line, I gave it away instead of assembling it. PWM control as designed for computer use pulses the special 5v line, which causes the fan's PCB to control the speed. The 5v line is not the main power line for the fan. The fan motor and fan PCB get their power from the main 12v line.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> 12v being pulsed so that the fan is starved for current, runs more slowly. I once ordered a PWM controller kit. When I realized it controlled by pulsing the 12v line, I gave it away instead of assembling it. PWM control as designed for computer use pulses the special 5v line, which causes the fan's PCB to control the speed. The 5v line is not the main power line for the fan. The fan motor and fan PCB get their power from the main 12v line.


I dont get why you seem to think that's a bad thing.

And I'm not sure about slower, the Lamptron Touch gets my GT-2150's spinning between 2100 and 2200 rpm at max .......according to the tach wire anyway. I don't know how accurate that wire is.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I forgot to ask: Do the GT-2150's have any resonance issues like the GT-1850's?


I tried only 4 of my 25 barenones. One of them was unbalanced and I kinda guetto rigged it so it works fine now. Other than that, I have not experienced any noise at all RPM's tested.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> I tried only 4 of my 25 barebones. One of them was unbalanced and I kinda ghetto rigged it so it works fine now. Other than that, I have not experienced any noise at all RPM's tested.


Can you elaborate on the problem, and how you fixed it? Just in case someone else has the same issue.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> 12v being pulsed so that the fan is starved for current, runs more slowly. I once ordered a PWM controller kit. When I realized it controlled by pulsing the 12v line, I gave it away instead of assembling it. PWM control as designed for computer use pulses the special 5v line, which causes the fan's PCB to control the speed. The 5v line is not the main power line for the fan. The fan motor and fan PCB get their power from the main 12v line.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why you seem to think that's a bad thing.
> 
> And I'm not sure about slower, the Lamptron Touch gets my GT-2150's spinning between 2100 and 2200 rpm at max .......according to the tach wire anyway. I don't know how accurate that wire is.
Click to expand...

Anything that pulses can make noise. I like smooooth.

As for resonance issues, I don't test for them. I imagine they will crop up, though, since the fans have the same frame etc. as all the other GT's.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Can you elaborate on the problem, and how you fixed it? Just in case someone else has the same issue.


The one fan was vibrating and the vibrations were getting worst with RPM increase. There might be more than one reason why this happens so my trick might not work for everyone every time on every fan. Never the less, I theorized that the vibrations were from the blades being unbalanced.

Here is what I did: for this you would need a very smooth and flat surface. I used a mirror laid flat on my desk. You will also need a fan controller and a Sharpie marker.

Lay the fan down on the mirror with the label facing up.
Turn down the RPM to the slowest you can.
Then start turning up the RPM until the fan starts to vibrate.
Hold the frame down firm against the mirror so only the blades are vibrating but not the frame itself.
Slowly lower the Sharpie down with a very firm and steady hand onto the spinning blades toward the outside near the frame.
Lower the Sharpie so slowly until it barely starts to touch the blades.
Stop your fan.
The Sharpie will have leaf some marks on the blades that are higher then the rest.
So you gently push those blades down while pulling up the opposite blades.
Just a little bit.
Try your fan again and keep repeating until the blades dont shake anymore.
If you have to repeat , make sure to clean the blades between each spin/mark cycle.

I hope that was the only one in the bunch with a problem like that.


----------



## ehume

+ rep for that


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> Anything that pulses can make noise. I like smooooth.
> 
> As for resonance issues, I don't test for them. I imagine they will crop up, though, since the fans have the same frame etc. as all the other GT's.


I haven't heard of the AP-13, or AP-14 having resonance issues. And although not quite the same, the AP-29 doesn't have any resonance problems. I base this on Martins testing, and that i've heard some people say their GT's (all of them were referring to AP-15 i think) have resonance issues.

In case you're confused as to what I meant when i said resonance, I mean the bump in the otherwise straight line for RPM (or CFM) vs. dB (see this graph).


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Nope not in yet. Shipment was expected to occur at the end of April, no word yet whether that did indeed happen but I expect we'll be hearing about that soon. And then the estimated time on the cargo ship is one to six weeks before they actually get here.
> There's a new thread about the completes: Gentle Typhoon 2150 Completes Arriving Soon - Pay for shipping now!


Thanks for the information. I will definitely check that thread out! Hopefully this time around the process is a bit smoother and faster.


----------



## FlashFir

What opportunities do those of us have to buy GTs? Any more group buys going on? The OP vaguely seems to indicate that it is closed...


----------



## Cole S

I would also love to get in on some of these if there is ever another buy or anyone who bought some or doesn't need them anymore.


----------



## krajee

I'm pretty sure group buys are no longer sanctioned on OCN.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krajee*
> 
> I'm pretty sure group buys are no longer sanctioned on OCN.


Correct, we didn't allow them before and once this is complete we will not be allowing any others.


----------



## FlashFir

Ah okay. In that case, where do you guys recommend we watch out for GT's? I could buy them for $20 a pop right now but that doesn't seem very attractive since I have a rather tight budget with a 1.3k income per month right now...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Ah okay. In that case, where do you guys recommend we watch out for GT's? I could buy them for $20 a pop right now but that doesn't seem very attractive since I have a rather tight budget with a 1.3k income per month right now...


I think you just need to keep an eye out because I think some people got refunds for their fans. So more than likely OCN/FTW are going to have a bit of a surplus of fans to sell off.


----------



## goodtobeking

Do you think it is safe to run 3 of these of one mobo header?? My sig rig only has 4 fan headers, 1 PWM being used for my radiator fans, 1 fan header without any speed control which I am going to use for RPM reporting from a highspeed GT. The other 2 headers are normal voltage controlled, but I have 6 of these I need to add in to make my case have positive pressure.

I would like to run 3 off each header, and I dont really want a fan controller.

Side thought, since my GPUs have waterblocks on them, is there a way to use the cards fan header to run an 120mm fan?? I can solder the connectors no problem, just wondering if they would have enough power


----------



## ehume

We share the same mb. As.s told me they are good for 2A per header.

Good luck trying to get good Voltage control, though. I couldn't find a header with a good dynamic range. You may have better luck.


----------



## PepeLapiu

During my last build, mobo PWM headers were rated at a single watt. But that was 6 years ago, but with a single watts, if that is still the case, ypu should run only one of the GT's.

I have never heard of undervolting mobo headers, that might be new maybe?

If I were you, I'd go for a fan controller.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> We share the same mb. As.s told me they are good for 2A per header.


Two amps per header? Are you sure you don't mean two watts?
Two amps would be a lot, you could run 15 GT's of if that.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> We share the same mb. As.s told me they are good for 2A per header.
> 
> 
> 
> Two amps per header? Are you sure you don't mean two watts?
> Two amps would be a lot, you could run 15 GT's of if that.
Click to expand...

P7P55D-E Pro Manual, page 2-36:


----------



## PepeLapiu

Sheesh!
No wonder you gave away your fan controller with a mobo like that.
My twelve vdc battery charger operates on two amps!
Is this standard on today's mobos?


----------



## goodtobeking

Thanks Ehume. But that just says the CPU header, think the rest are the same?? namely the Chassis one and two headers??


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Sheesh!
> No wonder you gave away your fan controller with a mobo like that.
> My twelve vdc battery charger operates on two amps!
> Is this standard on today's mobos?


Pretty much, if not 30W, especially for higher-end boards.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Thanks Ehume. But that just says the CPU header, think the rest are the same?? namely the Chassis one and two headers??


Look at the second highlighted sentence. Only two headers are controlled.


----------



## Krusher33

When I got my fans, all I did was take them out of the package, looked at one and set aside. I have just finally got around to install them but... 1 of them is broken.







One of the supports that holds the motor. I'm not even sure how it could have happened.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Krazy glue maybe?
I'm guessing they were shipped in a padded envellope?
I don't think we should have those envellopes as an option. Fans are fragile and can get out of wack if tossed around.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Look at the second highlighted sentence. Only two headers are controlled.


Yeah I know they are controlled, but I was talking about the 2A rating. But I am pretty much going to try it and find out, if it does fry the header then I will just find a controller I like.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> Krazy glue maybe?
> I'm guessing they were shipped in a padded envellope?
> I don't think we should have those envellopes as an option. Fans are fragile and can get out of wack if tossed around.


Especially ball bearing fans.



Spoiler: Info on Ball Bearing fans and Shock



Quote:


> Ball bearings are easily damaged, particularly in the form of brinnelling, which is a denting of the race following a shock load. This brinnelling, although it has no major effect on life, at comparatively light loads, causes a great increase in noise.


Link.

Quote:


> Drop a ball bearing fan, and the pressure point between the ball and the center shaft is likely to cause damage - one of the balls may develop a flat spot, a chip, etc.


Link.

Quote:


> [Ball] bearings are easily affected by shock forces. Depending on the size of the bearing, a shock force from a 100 gram weight at 4mm away could cause brinelling.


Link.

Quote:


> Spoiler: Open


Link.

Quote:


>


DC San Ace product catalog.



Anyone have pics, or can explain how the flat rate boxes are packed? Now I'm curious.

*Edit:* Straight from Nidec's 2009 product catalog.

Quote:


>


*30cm* for a crated product, and *5cm* the fan itself. Now that surprised me.


----------



## Krusher33

It works and it's spinning now. Like I said though, it's just 1 of the 4 arms that hold the motor. The other 3 are pretty intact. I'm not really sure how it would have suffered an impact and only this one arm broke. I wish I could take a pic but my camera isn't working.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> It works and it's spinning now. Like I said though, it's just 1 of the 4 arms that hold the motor. The other 3 are pretty intact. I'm not really sure how it would have suffered an impact and only this one arm broke. I wish I could take a pic but my camera isn't working.


Either it was damaged with quite an impact during shipping (maybe another fan hit the arm? and/or the arm was defective and easily broken), or it was damaged before it was packed (it happened to my RV03). Both seem unlikely, but I can't come up with anything else ATM.


----------



## aphasia

this was posted in the 'Gentle Typhoon 2150 Completes Arriving Soon' thread...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arriving-soon-pay-for-shipping-now/60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Update: The completes are in US Customs right now. I don't have an ETA on when they will be in my hands. Will post info as I get it.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Hey guys! Been stupid busy and finally have time to setup and use my fans.

What do I need to purchase to get them rolling? I know I need a crimper and I assume some ends but links would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Hey guys! Been stupid busy and finally have time to setup and use my fans.
> What do I need to purchase to get them rolling? I know I need a crimper and I assume some ends but links would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


This might be a good place to start:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262904/video-sleeving-guide-series


----------



## goodtobeking

Is it ok to run 3 of these off of one MOBO fan header rated at 1Amp?? I see they run on .123Amp, but what do they start at?? and more importantly what do 3 startup at?? They will be running at about 50-75% RPM most the time as intake, except when my rig starts overheating. I dont want to buy a fan controller, as I dont see any I like, but I want to build one of these in time from this guide. So I want my MOBO to control my fans until then. As I like them to be controlled via temperature.


----------



## HateTheSnow

According to the spec sheet, the startup current for the 2150's is rated at 530 mA.
http://www.japanservo.co.jp/digital/english/general/pdf/D1225C.pdf

To be on the safe side, I would either limit each header to one fan or power multiple fans with a 12V line off the PSU & just use the header for monitoring the RPMs. Though the later option negates the mobo from being able to slow the fans by lowing the voltage to the header.

I love that DIY fan controller though...time consuming, but the monitoring display he came up with is the cats ass.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I would risk it, start up is pretty short, less than a second. And I think Nidec might have exagerated their specs to be on the safe side.


----------



## znomorph

Hey guys,

I don't supposed there's anyway to still get there is there?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znomorph*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't supposed there's anyway to still get them is there?


Not directly through this group buy. But you can buy the barebones off others. Check out the For Sale / Wanted -> Cooling Products section of OCN, or try Google (maybe even ebay). listen to remix is selling two of them (w/ connector) for $18ea.


----------



## soth7676

Are the complete fans in yet??


----------



## znomorph

So, just to clarify, the only difference between the bare bones and complete fans is the tach wire?

(now for the dumb quesiton) Is there any way to add that wire?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> Are the complete fans in yet??


They are in US customs AFAIK


----------



## znomorph

any chance of something like this happening again?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Not on here, so many things went wrong and took way too long (we are coming up to if not past a year since the order went in).


----------



## Mithrandir8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znomorph*
> 
> any chance of something like this happening again?


Not likely in the near future. This group buy has taken over a year now and has run over budget. It's a good idea in theory but it's really time consuming for any of the mods or vendors involved and I don't think they'd be too eager to volunteer to coordinate another group buy anytime soon.

Edit: Lol, didn't expect to get ninja'd on a reply to a post an hour ago.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znomorph*
> 
> So, just to clarify, the only difference between the bare bones and complete fans is the tach wire?
> (now for the dumb quesiton) Is there any way to add that wire?


That's what was expected but things came out differently. Both have three wires. The only difference is the "complete" fans (allegedly) have the connector attached and the "regular" ones don't.


----------



## NorxMAL

Are there anyone here that haven't gotten their Barebones yet?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Are there anyone here that haven't gotten their Barebones yet?


Me









I already sent the $0.01 and still not even a notice from Mort.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Just an FYI..... I went through the process of updating my shipping address a while ago including a payment with the new address. Yet, I have no confirmation of sorts nor do I see any updates in the notes section of the spread sheet for "change of address." Could you please confirm/update?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> They are in US customs AFAIK


Also, I hope that the fans get out of customs soon, etc. Is there any kind of guess as to how long it would take to get the fans shipped once they are out of customs?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Just an FYI..... I went through the process of updating my shipping address a while ago including a payment with the new address. Yet, I have no confirmation of sorts nor do I see any updates in the notes section of the spread sheet for "change of address." Could you please confirm/update?


Chiming in,

Mort actually responded to you and confirmed your address change in the other thread, where you originally posted asking him about it. I only know because I noticed it when it happened a few weeks ago


----------



## krajee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Are there anyone here that haven't gotten their Barebones yet?


I only have half of my fans. Realistically, if the other package is lost, it's my fault for not purchasing insurance. I really would like the rest of my fans though...


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Are there anyone here that haven't gotten their Barebones yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already sent the $0.01 and still not even a notice from Mort.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krajee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Are there anyone here that haven't gotten their Barebones yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I only have half of my fans. Realistically, if the other package is lost, it's my fault for not purchasing insurance. I really would like the rest of my fans though...
Click to expand...

Everything should be in order for me, which he has verified, but I haven't received the barebones or heard anything about them being shipped. It's been a long time since I heard everything were okay


----------



## bfeng91

I distinctly remember paying for shipping awhile back, but I'm marked as not having paid yet









I haven't gotten the complete fans yet


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfeng91*
> 
> I distinctly remember paying for shipping awhile back, but I'm marked as not having paid yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten the complete fans yet


No one got their completes yet.

As for spreadsheet, PM FTWPC and let them know the order #.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> Chiming in,
> Mort actually responded to you and confirmed your address change in the other thread, where you originally posted asking him about it. I only know because I noticed it when it happened a few weeks ago


I see that now... I think I may have even read that before... but, I have not seen any change in the spreadsheet, but I think that is more something for the public eye so that shouldn't matter. None the less I hope the completes actually ship soon...... I could still see this being a couple months from now.
Quote:


> Your's went through. I'll make a note on the spreadsheet for everyone that has submitted change of address information.


----------



## the.FBI

Alright I haven't checked on this in a while but I don't remember where I had the fans shipped, who would I contact to find this out and see if I need to change the shipping address? I've paid for shipping and the fans and didn't think there would be any issues but after 12 months anything goes.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI*
> 
> Alright I haven't checked on this in a while but I don't remember where I had the fans shipped, who would I contact to find this out and see if I need to change the shipping address? I've paid for shipping and the fans and didn't think there would be any issues but after 12 months anything goes.


Well I just looked at the spreadsheet in the first post of this thread and it appears you ordered complete fans only, which haven't shipped yet. According to the latest info we have been given, the complete fans are in the USA being processed through customs so in theory it shouldn't be too much longer.

There are several "official" threads now, which makes it a bit confusing. This is the thread dealing with the complete fans: Gentle Typhoon 2150 Completes Arriving Soon - Pay for shipping now!

The short answer to your question however, is send a PM to mortimersnerd who is handling the shipping.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

What is the status of the completes at the moment? Been a few weeks since an update.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> What is the status of the completes at the moment? Been a few weeks since an update.


I think Mort will be giving us an update withing 24h. At least he should...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> The fans have not arrived yet. I'll look into this Monday as I just got back from a trip.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I hate to air this out in public, but i've emailed admin a couple of times asking for a refund and have received no reply. I can't wait any longer for these fans.

Has something changed and we are to message mort now?


----------



## rancor

I don't think the admin is offering refunds any more.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> I don't think the admin is offering refunds any more.


So I just gave them $130 for no reason?

Seriously?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*
> 
> So I just gave them $130 for no reason?
> Seriously?


It's not like you aren't going to receive the fans. You'll still get them, just post them in the For Sale thread and I bet they will be bought within 24 hours of posting


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> It's not like you aren't going to receive the fans. You'll still get them, just post them in the For Sale thread and I bet they will be bought within 24 hours of posting


I understand, but I'd like a refund instead of getting the fans now. Not sure how much longer I'll to wait to even get the fans to my doorstep.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

It is frustrating to now know why these fans aren't in Mort's hands and being mailed out. My impression is they are sitting at US customs and have been for a couple months as I recall that update a while back.


----------



## threephi

Customs can take a long and indeterminate time, but we don't know if that is where the fans are, or if they are at Nidec's USA receiver getting connectors attached to them. Once again, we have gone weeks without any reliable and current information as to the status of our purchases.

Tracking this shouldn't be Mort's sole responsibility as he is not the organizer of this purchase, OCN itself was. I think it's high time for admin or someone else from OCN to chime in again and let us know precisely what is going on, and provide weekly updates until we finally get our fans.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Customs can take a long and indeterminate time, but we don't know if that is where the fans are, or if they are at Nidec's USA receiver getting connectors attached to them. Once again, we have gone weeks without any reliable and current information as to the status of our purchases.
> 
> Tracking this shouldn't be Mort's sole responsibility as he is not the organizer of this purchase, OCN itself was. I think it's high time for admin or someone else from OCN to chime in again and let us know precisely what is going on, and provide weekly updates until we finally get our fans.


Actually if product is not cleared with us customs in 10 days, it gets moved to GO. Once in GO I believe you get another 2 weeks before us customs confiscate the goods and puts them up for auction liquidation.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Customs can take a long and indeterminate time, but we don't know if that is where the fans are, or if they are at Nidec's USA receiver getting connectors attached to them. Once again, we have gone weeks without any reliable and current information as to the status of our purchases.
> Tracking this shouldn't be Mort's sole responsibility as he is not the organizer of this purchase, OCN itself was. I think it's high time for admin or someone else from OCN to chime in again and let us know precisely what is going on, and provide weekly updates until we finally get our fans.


I guess no matter what the case we are not getting updates at the consistency we would like. The answer of not knowing where the fans are at is not an acceptable one. Neither is "they are somewhere in the USA." No corporation would find this tolerable the amount of information that is being classified as unknown.

I feel like I should have ordered the basic fans because at least they got their fans. And while I know flooding delayed things for a while, being well over a year now this is getting tiresome. I am not going to point fingers as that won't help. But, someone or OCN itself is responsible for handling the current situation. And many of us have quite a bit of money tied up into these fans. I see the comments of "it is just a matter of when, not if we will get the fans." Can one really guarantee such a thing? Plus, how many people simply bought other fans at this point?

It is a very sad situation and I only hope that someone from OCN Admin gets some serious answers and quick rather than us being in the dark as to where the completes are at. It feels like we are being jerked around. Back in May these fans were proclaimed to be awaiting clearance from customs and once the fans received most, if not all fans would be mailed within a week. Well, that was the news in May. Certainly someone from Nidec knows where these are at and I guarantee someone has the information and phone number to call to find out more about the status of this order and why it is taking so long.


----------



## Krusher33

I could have sworn Mort has said that the latest was that they were sent to someplace getting the connectors on and then they will be sent to him. I could be wrong though.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Well, what would be nice is a thread where we see an official update from either admin or Mort on a weekly basis and it is locked and only able to be posted to by them. That way information isn't getting lost in 229 pages of posts. ;p


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I could have sworn Mort has said that the latest was that they were sent to someplace getting the connectors on and then they will be sent to him. I could be wrong though.


He did say that, but wasn't certain. See below.



Spoiler: Information on status of fans from Mortimersnerd



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> I believe the fans are in the US and they are getting the crimps and connectors put on them. Will post info when they are on their way to us.


Posted ~June 26th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That doesn't happen at the factory? A contractor does it in the US? What is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> The JPC has a location in Connecticut, I assume it's being done there.
Click to expand...

Posted ~June 26th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> The fans have not arrived yet. I'll look into this Monday as I just got back from a trip.


Posted ~July 13th (Friday)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> Thanks for the update mort did you get any more news looking into the problem on monday?
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent an email inquiry. Didn't get to it until now as I have been catching up on work. As soon as I get word they are being shipped to me, I'll prep the invoices and shipping labels so I can get these shipped out in a couple days.
Click to expand...

Posted ~July 18th (Wednesday)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> Is this still the case and is there a way to verify where they are at and in what stage of the process?


The email he sent must have been to confirm the status of the fans.


----------



## lyons238

can the barebones ones still be ordered or no?


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyons238*
> 
> can the barebones ones still be ordered or no?


No, and this was over a year ago.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Here is the update I got from Mort on the other thread in case you guys are curious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> I wasn't given any definitive answer on that. I was told they were sitting in US Customs on 5/24 and then asked to confirm the pin-out of the headers shortly before I left on my trip. I sent an email a couple days ago to admin (overclock.net) who has been my only contact on this matter but haven't received a response back yet. You guys have as much information as I have, which isn't much.


----------



## mortimersnerd

UPDATE: Just got a call from the freight company and the Completes are arriving Thursday. USPS supplies are on order and packages will start shipping Monday. We expect to be able to get all of these shipped within a week depending on how long it takes to get the extra USPS supplies.

For those who have not paid for shipping, we will open shipping payments on Friday. Please be ready to pay then. See this thread for info - http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arriving-soon-pay-for-shipping-now/0_50


----------



## tismon

That is great news, now I just have to remember what in the world I ordered from you guys to be shipped with the fans.









Thanks for the update.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Unloaded a shipment this morning. Canceled my planned weekend trip so I can get these shipped out.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I swear, mortimersnerd, is by far the best rep of any of the vendors on OCN. This guy has always gone out of his way to us out. Much kudos to him!


----------



## goodtobeking

ITS ALIVE

Glad to see things moving along for you Mort


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

If it had LED's I would take 10.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> If it had LED's I would take 10.


Also, about a year late


----------



## Buska103

Hey guys.

I'm in a bit of a pickle... well I ordered nine barebones 2150s, and I got them a loooong time ago. They've been sitting in the box for a long time, zero use, no crimped contacts or anything - I was saving them in anticipation for a watercooling buildlog (currently in progress). I only took the fans out of the box a couple of times for pictures, and even so I only took out a single fan out of the plastic bag for testing purposes (fitment).
Well, I just took out another fan just an hour ago for test fitment on a 240mm radiator, to my horror, the fan was INSANELY inbalanced, and wobbled like crazy (spun by hand). There was something loose and shaking inside of the fan - I was terrified to think that the rest of fans could be like that. So I went out and took out all the fans from the plastic bag, and thankfully none were as awful (3 out of the 8 remaining were slightly-moderately unbalanced, but are still usable).

Just wondering if there is anyone I can speak to about a refund (or something?!) of that one insanely broken fan. Or at least some help in repairing it..? That is, if it is repairable.



EDIT: Is it normal that fans are slightly unbalanced? The 3 that I classified as unbalanced can easily be distinguished that they slightly wobble, but the other 5 still wobble VERY VERY slightly.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> EDIT: Is it normal that fans are slightly unbalanced? The 3 that I classified as unbalanced can easily be distinguished that they slightly wobble, but the other 5 still wobble VERY VERY slightly.


How were they shipped?


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> How were they shipped?


Don't remember. I took them out of the box for a photo shoot months ago. If I recall, the 9 fans were in the center of the box, with packing paper surrounding two sides.
Nine 120mm fans in a Medium Flat Rate Box.. erughgh...
And they have been in the SAME place on my shelf with 0 interuption in the last several months. They haven't been dropped or in a high-traffic area, -nothing-.

ANYWAY, after closer inspection and shaking of the REALLY defective fan, there seems to be a little brown broken piece of plastic in between the PCB and the fan sticker? LOL?
Can't take it out because it is too big. I took a video of the unbalanced fan, uploading now, I didn't include the brown plastic thing. I shook it to a point to where I think it got stuck somewhere?

Video is 46%.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> I'm in a bit of a pickle... well I ordered nine barebones 2150s, and I got them a loooong time ago. They've been sitting in the box for a long time, zero use, no crimped contacts or anything - I was saving them in anticipation for a watercooling buildlog (currently in progress). I only took the fans out of the box a couple of times for pictures, and even so I only took out a single fan out of the plastic bag for testing purposes (fitment).
> Well, I just took out another fan just an hour ago for test fitment on a 240mm radiator, to my horror, the fan was INSANELY inbalanced, and wobbled like crazy (spun by hand). There was something loose and shaking inside of the fan - I was terrified to think that the rest of fans could be like that. So I went out and took out all the fans from the plastic bag, and thankfully none were as awful (3 out of the 8 remaining were slightly-moderately unbalanced, but are still usable).
> 
> Just wondering if there is anyone I can speak to about a refund (or something?!) of that one insanely broken fan. Or at least some help in repairing it..? That is, if it is repairable.
> 
> EDIT: Is it normal that fans are slightly unbalanced? The 3 that I classified as unbalanced can easily be distinguished that they slightly wobble, but the other 5 still wobble VERY VERY slightly.


This may fix the wobbly fans (not the broken one):



Spoiler: Wobbly fan fix



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> The one fan was vibrating and the vibrations were getting worst with RPM increase. There might be more than one reason why this happens so my trick might not work for everyone every time on every fan. Never the less, I theorized that the vibrations were from the blades being unbalanced.
> 
> Here is what I did: for this you would need a very smooth and flat surface. I used a mirror laid flat on my desk. You will also need a fan controller and a Sharpie marker.
> 
> Lay the fan down on the mirror with the label facing up.
> Turn down the RPM to the slowest you can.
> Then start turning up the RPM until the fan starts to vibrate.
> Hold the frame down firm against the mirror so only the blades are vibrating but not the frame itself.
> Slowly lower the Sharpie down with a very firm and steady hand onto the spinning blades toward the outside near the frame.
> Lower the Sharpie so slowly until it barely starts to touch the blades.
> Stop your fan.
> The Sharpie will have leaf some marks on the blades that are higher then the rest.
> So you gently push those blades down while pulling up the opposite blades.
> Just a little bit.
> Try your fan again and keep repeating until the blades dont shake anymore.
> If you have to repeat , make sure to clean the blades between each spin/mark cycle.
> 
> I hope that was the only one in the bunch with a problem like that.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Don't remember. I took them out of the box for a photo shoot months ago. If I recall, the 9 fans were in the center of the box, with packing paper surrounding two sides.
> Nine 120mm fans in a Medium Flat Rate Box.. erughgh...
> And they have been in the SAME place on my shelf with 0 interuption in the last several months. They haven't been dropped or in a high-traffic area, -nothing-.
> 
> ANYWAY, after closer inspection and shaking of the REALLY defective fan, there seems to be a little brown broken piece of plastic in between the PCB and the fan sticker? LOL?
> Can't take it out because it is too big. I took a video of the unbalanced fan, uploading now, I didn't include the brown plastic thing. I shook it to a point to where I think it got stuck somewhere?
> 
> Video is 46%.


Could you take a picture of the brown plastic piece? Or is it out of sight (and reach) now?

You can actually fit 14 120mm fans in a medium flat rate box.

I recall someone from the group buy having a broken fan as well. One of the four "spokes?" were broken off, but he ended up getting the fan to work anyways I believe. Link

I'm not sure if this is related to the fans wobbling, but here is some info on ball bearing fans and shock.

I'll be shipping with Fedex ground. Anyone know if it's any different then USPS Large Flat Box (17 fans)?


----------



## Buska103

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaDTEsGPPpU

Sorry for the low quality, I don't have a video camera.
Brown plastic piece extraction uploading now. I can't even describe it, it's like some sort of plastic molding decay? One side is completely flat and the other is like a mountain (?). It was "stuck" because it was sticking to the exposed edge of the fan sticker.

edit: the video doesn't justify the fan unbalance. It's much worse IRL
edit2: the first fan in the video is the unbalanced one, the second one is a "good" one


----------



## ehume

Bent shaft. That's sad. Try the fix mentioned above. You have little to lose now.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Bent shaft. That's sad. Try the fix mentioned above. You have little to lose now.


I should have bought one more extra fan







I bought exactly how much I needed for my build.









video of the brown thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0u8FkpwxqE

This has got to come from the factory. No warranty or _anything_?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaDTEsGPPpU
> 
> Sorry for the low quality, I don't have a video camera.
> Brown plastic piece extraction uploading now. I can't even describe it, it's like some sort of plastic molding decay? One side is completely flat and the other is like a mountain (?). It was "stuck" because it was sticking to the exposed edge of the fan sticker.
> 
> edit: the video doesn't justify the fan unbalance. It's much worse IRL
> edit2: the first fan in the video is the unbalanced one, the second one is a "good" one


Video quality is sufficient. And the first fan does indeed look like it's very unbalance (wobbly).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Bent shaft. That's sad. Try the fix mentioned above. You have little to lose now.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have bought one more extra fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought exactly how much I needed for my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video of the brown thing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0u8FkpwxqE
> 
> This has got to come from the factory. No warranty or _anything_?
Click to expand...

The thing sticking out in the middle is the shaft (that sounded wrong):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Above picture, and guide to "dissecting" a GT from here.



I have no idea whether or not the shaft can be bent back (assuming that's the issue), so I'll let someone else chime in on that. While your waiting for that bit of info, you can read the "Wobbly fan fix" spoiler in my last post. But I would wait for an answer on bending the shaft before following any of the two guides mentioned.

I have no idea what the brown plastic is from, but at least you could get it out









The fans from the group buy don't come with any warranty IIRC, but if it was caused by shipping then your package would have been insured, assuming you paid for it (applies to USPS only)


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> The thing sticking out in the middle is the shaft (that sounded wrong):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/977904/
> 
> Above picture, and guide to "dissecting" a GT from here.
> 
> 
> I have no idea whether or not the shaft can be bent back (assuming that's the issue), so I'll let someone else chime in on that. While your waiting for that bit of info, you can read the "Wobbly fan fix" spoiler in my last post. But I would wait for an answer on bending the shaft before following any of the two guides mentioned.
> 
> I have no idea what the brown plastic is from, but at least you could get it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fans from the group buy don't come with any warranty IIRC, but if it was caused by shipping then your package would have been insured, assuming you paid for it (applies to USPS only)


Even though the whole fan wobbles.. I think the shaft would be visually perfect. I would assume it is almost impossible to see any 2 degree bends on a small metal pole. If you can't see it, you can't fix it









I think I did get insurance with USPS, I'm kinda leaning towards manufacturer defect since it came with a random peice of brown plastic in it? But then again, I read that GTs are really sensitive to drops... but then again I need to remember that USPS doesn't cover extremely fragile items and plus it was shipped many months ago, I doubt the insurance covers that long of a waiting period









I'm screwed either way. I'm stuck with a broken fan, and I need a replacement. While I'm still here, should I just get a AP15 for $15 or a 140mm fan? This will be used for exhaust with low restriction.


----------



## ehume

Looked like a bit of someone's chocolate chip cookie.

It was in the wrong place to affect the fan, though.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> Even though the whole fan wobbles.. I think the shaft would be visually perfect. I would assume it is almost impossible to see any 2 degree bends on a small metal pole. If you can't see it, you can't fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did get insurance with USPS, I'm kinda leaning towards manufacturer defect since it came with a random peice of brown plastic in it? But then again, I read that GTs are really sensitive to drops... but then again I need to remember that USPS doesn't cover extremely fragile items and plus it was shipped many months ago, I doubt the insurance covers that long of a waiting period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm screwed either way. I'm stuck with a broken fan, and I need a replacement. While I'm still here, should I just get a AP15 for $15 or a 140mm fan? This will be used for exhaust with low restriction.


If you have a straight edge (e.g. ruler), then you can put it against the shaft to see where it curves. But I'm not sure how to go about straightening it. So I recommend you try the "Wobbly fan fix", and if that doesn't work then you can open it up and try to bend the shaft. Just be careful with the "C-clip" as it will come flying off, and may get lost. And while the fan is apart, see if there's anything that looks bent or broken other than the shaft.

I don't think USPS dropping the package can cause the shaft of a fan to bend, but someone correct me if I'm wrong. If it was caused by USPS's handling, then your other fans that aren't unbalance should be making some abnormal noises since they were subjected to the same drop. Test them and try fixing the unbalance fans (as mentioned above), then report back here. If they are fixed, then I'm sure that info would help someone else.

Larger fans will create less noise when the airflow is the same. And since the restriction is low, you don't need to worry about finding a high static pressure fan. So I would go with a 140mm fan if you can find one you like, and for the right price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Looked like a bit of someone's chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## shawnoen

Take a heatgun or a hairdryer and heat up the sticker a bit and you'll be able to peel it off no problem.

Underneath you will see the fan shaft and a circlip. Remove the circlip and you will be able to pull the fan blade assembly right out.

The actual fans blades are pressed onto a round metal portion that contains the magnet as well as the metal fan shaft.

Either the shaft is bent (unlikely since there is no damage to the fan housing) or the blade isn't pressed on properly to the shaft assembly. You can give it a few gentle taps from behind (with the fan blades facing down on a flat surface) with a small hammer so see if that seats it better.

One last thing is that the circlip might not be fully seated into the groove on the shaft but that shouldn't cause that much play since the shaft itself runs between two bearings (one on either side). Maybe one of the bearings is missing? Or one of the springs?

Only way to know for sure is take it apart.

Either way, its an easy fix. Just get another Gentle Typhoon of any speed (1850 or lower) and use it to donate for the fan blade assembly. Thats no different on any of the speeds, just the motor is different.

You can get replacement circlips that are better (thicker) than the original ones. McMaster Carr part number # 98541A111.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/3271/=ilrmom

I've taken apart dozens of them for painting and had zero issues. I use a circlip plyers to remove the original clips without damaging them but still replace them with the McMaster Carr ones since they are better/thicker.

Here are some disassembly pics to help you visualize what I am talking about...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?236580-Painting-my-Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-120mm-fans


----------



## Buska103

I took it apart. There is nothing to see. I can only assume the shaft is bent. I tapped with a small hammer that maybe it would set in place (or something), but no dice. It's the same as it always was.

That being said, all the fans have a slight wobble to them, does anyone else have the GT2150s? Is this normal?
5 fans have the SLIGHTEST wobble. 3 fans have a moderate-bad wobble. The fan I took a video of has the WORST wobble.









I shoulda stuck with yates. I hooked up the bad fan to a random PSU and it vibrated like crazy.









thanks for the suggestion about switching out a replace GT fan with the 2150 housing. I guess I'll have to do that to at least two of the fans (wallet cries)


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> I hooked up the bad fan to a random PSU and it vibrated like crazy.


Try PepeLapiu's vibrating GT fix if you haven't already.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Try PepeLapiu's vibrating GT fix if you haven't already.


Wouldn't work. The actual fan center is vibrating and shaking, it's the shaft... if it was the fan blades, then wouldn't the fan blades alone shake?
A little update on the brown plastic thing:





someone was eating cookies while assembling my fan


----------



## shawnoen

Did you try tapping the metal//magnet assembly into the plastic fan housing?


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Did you try tapping the metal//magnet assembly into the plastic fan housing?


Didn't work.

I just recorded a video of me testing all the fans. Half of them are bad.
4 are decent. 3 are moderate. 2 are awful.
I don't see how this can happen. It's kinda a high number of defective fans. Does anyone else have slightly wobbly fans?
Could it be the way I stored them? I read on the internet that you should not keep a fan in a vertical position for a long time because the weight of the blades push against the shaft. The article was about fans in general, not computer fans. Could this be the cause? Slightly unprobable because computer fans are light, plus only half the fans are severely affected.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAYXidoD0Ig


----------



## mortimersnerd

51 packages invoiced and packed today. Almost all of the domestic orders will go out tomorrow. International orders to follow later this week.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Try PepeLapiu's vibrating GT fix if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't work. The actual fan center is vibrating and shaking, it's the shaft... if it was the fan blades, then wouldn't the fan blades alone shake?
Click to expand...

PepeLapiu "theorized that the vibrations were from the blades being unbalanced", and that is what I saw in your first video. So I thought the fix might work for you too.

Quote:


> The Sharpie will have left some marks on the blades that are higher then the rest.


It's similar to when you used the tip of your finger to show that one side is higher then the other. (1st and 3rd video)

And the shaft is attached to the fan blades, so changing it's angle would change the angle of the blades.

*Edit:* The wobbling is barely noticeable in the "low wobble" set. How did they sound when they were run @12V? And how was the vibration? You can check the vibration by putting the fan on a hard surface (such as metal case), and you can remove the vibration by holding the fan in your hand (not touching anything else).


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> 51 packages invoiced and packed today. Almost all of the domestic orders will go out tomorrow. International orders to follow later this week.
> 
> pic


YAY!

I was sitting at my desk thinking about when I should set up my mail forwarding and happened to remember these fans were coming soon. Check the thread to see they're shipping tomorrow! Wahoo!


----------



## lyang238

I just got my 2 completes last week installed and they are SUPER quiet. Thanks again.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Did you try tapping the metal//magnet assembly into the plastic fan housing?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work.
> 
> I just recorded a video of me testing all the fans. Half of them are bad.
> 4 are decent. 3 are moderate. 2 are awful.
> I don't see how this can happen. It's kinda a high number of defective fans. Does anyone else have slightly wobbly fans?
> Could it be the way I stored them? I read on the internet that you should not keep a fan in a vertical position for a long time because the weight of the blades push against the shaft. The article was about fans in general, not computer fans. Could this be the cause? Slightly unprobable because computer fans are light, plus only half the fans are severely affected.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAYXidoD0Ig
Click to expand...

That's quite a high defective rate for ya. I got 4 fans. None wobbles. One did have a brace broken though. That causes vibrations sadly. Nothing I can do about that one.


----------



## Kokin

Does sound bad, considering I have all 8 of my Barebones working perfectly.


----------



## Skoobs

i want a couple of these =(


----------



## nawon72

My fans were delivered August 3, and I picked them up Aug. 6. I took a quick peek at a few of them that day and 3 of the 4 fans I looked at were damaged. Upon closer inspection today (Aug. 7) I was somewhat relieved to find out that only 3 of the 17 fans could not be fixed to a like new condition, due to broken struts.

Pictures after my response to the quote below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Didn't work.
> 
> I just recorded a video of me testing all the fans. Half of them are bad.
> 4 are decent. 3 are moderate. 2 are awful.
> I don't see how this can happen. It's kinda a high number of defective fans. Does anyone else have slightly wobbly fans?
> Could it be the way I stored them? I read on the internet that you should not keep a fan in a vertical position for a long time because the weight of the blades push against the shaft. The article was about fans in general, not computer fans. Could this be the cause? Slightly unprobable because computer fans are light, plus only half the fans are severely affected.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAYXidoD0Ig
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a high defective rate for ya. I got 4 fans. None wobbles. One did have a brace broken though. That causes vibrations sadly. Nothing I can do about that one.
Click to expand...

I think Buska's 4 "decent" fans are actually within spec. All of my fans "wobble" between ~0.5mm - 1.5mm, and most of them (maybe 75%) are ~1mm. You can check yours by finding the high and low point of the blades against the frame when they are spun 360*.

The length/width of the GT's is 119mm +/- 1, and the depth is 25.5mm +/- 0.5. So I would think that a 2mm "wobble" would be acceptable. The only way to know for sure is by turning them on and checking for any abnormalities.

Krusher, did your broken fan look like this?

I was thinking of using JB weld on my broken struts, but I'm afraid I'll damage the fans more if I move them back in place.

I may crop and re-size these at a later date. Nevermind, PhotoBucket re-sizes them automatically. If you need bigger images let me know.

Fans in their original box. The empty space at the end was filled with cardboard and paper. The wires were more neatly tucked away, similar to the left pile.



Interesting choice of paper (Physicians Desk Reference).



The fans.



Open the next picture in a new tab and refer back to it when looking at the spoiler's pictures.





Spoiler: Damaged Gentle Typhoon Pictures



Pictures are all in order.

Green: good condition, Yellow: pinched wires, Red: cracked strut. These are generalizations.

































Fans all labelled.



*Conclusion: ???*



I'll test the fans on my Rheosmart 6 in a few days, then I'll post the results here. Hopefully there aren't any abnormal noises.


----------



## goodtobeking

Thats kinda scary. I was planning or rewiring the fans myself anyway, but that many fans coming out bad...hope we didnt get seconds or refurbished for our order!


----------



## NorxMAL

I still haven't gotten my barebones, and I get no replies from FTW PC here on OCN.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Mine arrived back at my parents house a week ago or so (as I knew they would). I'm making the 2 hour drive this Saturday, so I'll be able to double check the condition at that point.


----------



## Krusher33

nawon, the entire piece was broken off somehow.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> nawon, the entire piece was broken off somehow.










Wow, that is unfortunate. Do you have the broken piece, or was there nothing in the box/package? If there was nothing, I'm not sure how it made it's way to you when the damage is quite obvious. But if you do have the broken piece, you may be able to glue it back in place.


----------



## Krusher33

The piece was in the envelope iirc. I haven't bothered with putting it back on yet.


----------



## ehume

I wonder if the crate was dropped when it was transshipped.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I wonder if the crate was dropped when it was transshipped.


I think that the force required to break a GT's strut (even the weakest one) would be enough to also cause very noticeable damage to the bearing. Since "ball bearings are quite weak [and] cannot bear any external impact" (Source), dropping the fan "could result in abnormal noise (Brinell dent) of ball bearings during operation."(Source). So I'll be checking my fans for any abnormal noise within the next few days.


----------



## ascaii

I am still waiting on my barebones...months over months later. As usual, mort is ignoring all of my pms...has any one managed to get an answer out of him recently?


----------



## cohibaman

Mort posted on this thread recently, here is the link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arrived-thursday-shipping-monday/290


----------



## nawon72

Here are the results of the test I mentioned I would do a week ago.



*Edit:* Fan was placed vertically (like this) on a wood table for the noise tests. Vibration noise will be different when mounted.

Generalizations are for this test only and may not apply to other situations.



Spoiler: Fan were numbered like so:


----------



## zoson

Posted this in the other thread... then realized it was here you guys were talking about the brown stuff.

Some people have been complaining about 'brown stuff' on the inside of their fans.
I found this at scythe-usa's site:









The brown stuff is what they use to balance the fan blades so they don't wobble/vibrate etc...

In other words... Don't remove it. It's actually there for a reason!

I realize the pic is of an older version of the gentle typhoon, but since these are hand balanced fans, the method they use to balance them is probably the same.

Maybe they moved the location to inside, instead of just being exposed on the outside...


----------



## Kokin

^ Yep, I mentioned that before as well, but I don't remember which thread it was. I saw that just about all 8 of my fans had it during the time I took them apart and painted the blades white.


----------



## rockcoeur

Alright, I still haven't gotten my fans and to be honnest, I'm getting kinda mad. I did everything they said, I paid the fans when I had to, I paid for shipping when I had to and everything. I also sent the 1 cent payment for the international labels, but the payment wasn't taken. I ordered 6 completes and could really use them right now as the CM fans I'm using right now are dying on me. Please, could anybody tell me what I did wrong (since the problem probably comes from me)? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Alright, I still haven't gotten my fans and to be honnest, I'm getting kinda mad. I did everything they said, I paid the fans when I had to, I paid for shipping when I had to and everything. I also sent the 1 cent payment for the international labels, but the payment wasn't taken. I ordered 6 completes and could really use them right now as the CM fans I'm using right now are dying on me. Please, could anybody tell me what I did wrong (since the problem probably comes from me)? Would be greatly appreciated.


Have you contacted FTW PC about this yet?

There was a delay from them as the owner was injured and could not work for a while. If you're having troubles contacting them or any other issues, let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Have you contacted FTW PC about this yet?
> 
> There was a delay from them as the owner was injured and could not work for a while. If you're having troubles contacting them or any other issues, let me know and I'll try to help.


No I havent, because everytime I tried to contact them (2 or 3 times), I never got a response so I just gave up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> No I havent, because everytime I tried to contact them (2 or 3 times), I never got a response so I just gave up.


Send me a PM with all of the details.

You may have been trying to contact them while the owner was injured and that could have been the issue but I'll try and help you get this sorted.


----------



## threephi

Welcome back, Tator, it's nice to see you in this thread again after such a long time away.









You may not have been tracking all the threads regarding the group buy, but the most current and relevant one IMO is this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arrived-thursday-shipping-monday

I am in precisely the same boat as rockcoeur, and sadly there is a significant number of others as well. I paid OCN for my fans, and FTW for the shipping, a long, long time ago. My attempts over many months to contact FTW and find out when my fans would be shipped have all been ignored. I received a shipping "confirmation" email from FTW about two months ago, but never received anything. I am marked on the spreadsheet under my user name (nestled out of order in the E's) as having my fans shipped, but again, I have received nothing. The spreadsheet also indicates the shipping under the "barebones" column even though I only ordered complete fans.

ENTERPRISE has been working on this recently so you might want to coordinate with him if you aren't already.

I would appreciate any effort you can make to get the fans that we all paid for delivered to us at long last.


----------



## Tator Tot

Like I said, the owner of FTW PC got injured and that caused a lot of issues.

We are working to get this sorted as quickly as possible though.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Send me a PM with all of the details.
> 
> You may have been trying to contact them while the owner was injured and that could have been the issue but I'll try and help you get this sorted.


Nope, that happened while there were 2 owners, and not too long after they separated. And what infos should I send you?

I also never got any confirmation email.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just as an Update,

Refunds for the fans for those who have requested it will be processed this Monday. I unfortunately have had no Update from the owner of FTWPC with regards to any ETA on shipments. We are still trying to push for progress on this for you guys rest assured.

Thank you.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Just as an Update,
> 
> Refunds for the fans for those who have requested it will be processed this Monday. I unfortunately have had no Update from the owner of FTWPC with regards to any ETA on shipments. We are still trying to push for progress on this for you guys rest assured.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks for the help Enterprise. We know it's been quite hard.


----------



## goodtobeking

Enterprise is the bestestest. Thanks for another update.


----------



## threephi

Yes thank you again for sticking with us, Enterprise. I can't express enough how much it means to know that we are not forgotten.

At this point, given the time passed and continuing stream of one excuse after another followed by weeks and weeks of silence, I'm convinced that I'll never see these fans. I hope I'm wrong but I'll give it until January before asking for my refund.


----------



## soth7676

any updates on the complete fans??....i havent been keeping up with the thread


----------



## threephi

Check out the completes thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arrived-thursday-shipping-monday

There have been a few small updates recently but noone seems to have received any fans lately.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Hey guys, I found the following posted here 9 days ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> All but a couple are packed and are sitting ready to ship out with labels. If you need to change an address, please email me ASAP. I will be holding these until Monday and they will go to USPS since I have received two PMs from people to change the address of shipments that are already in the mail.


Has anyone received their fans yet? Or even a shipping confirmation?


----------



## ehume

Still waiting.


----------



## Manischewitz

Mort please respond to my PM


----------



## Bing

Mort, please, don't want to re-send again, check my pm regarding Order #100001614, received only 4 fans instead of 6 and also the mistake on the shipping cost that I was charged way too high.

I don't want a refund, just want my fan.


----------



## Troezar

Hi only 2 of my completes arrived Order # 100000534. Thansk for that but as can be confirmed from the spreadsheet I ordered 6 completes. Are they coming separately or is this a mistake?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys

Once again we apologise for this delay. Currently this is difficult for us as we are the middleman for this group buy and sadly it means we have no direct control. As such this will be our last group buy.

I will chase up Eric with regards to the missing orders or incorrect orders. Again those who are unwilling to wait can apply for a refund as per my instructions earlier in this thread. FTWPC however will refund shipping costs as we did not take the shipping.

Thanks and I will keep you updated over the Holidays.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh and anyone applying for a refund,please do so via a pc. The paypal phone apps are currently not submitting requests to us properly.


----------



## mvermef

So I haven't seen these so called fans that were claimed to have shipped before x-mas, while one person so far has received a partial order. I would like to hear from Mort as I have already PM's once again requesting a tracking code of some sort, and bs about how each label was done by hand has been played out 6 months ago. If they were hand entered/created what ever a code should have been easily emailed at the same time. I will give it one more week, from today. Then we are off to refund land cause I am done with this.


----------



## OldChap

I too have not been keeping up with this.

Today I notice that my order is now marked as shipped but it is just indicated there are no dates shown.

I have had no notification nor have I received my fans.

Those of us that have issues like this, should we keep watching this thread or is there another? or maybe you folks that are trying to resolve this would like me to take some alternative action?

Please let me know how I should proceed with this


----------



## PepeLapiu

Mine still shows that "barebones shipping is paid" thought I paid for everything including completes shipping at least 3-4 months ago.
So I just don"t know if I should ask for a refund and say good bye to my shipping refund or just wait it out some more.
It is getting ridiculous, even those who did receive their orders only received a partial order half the time.

What the hell is going on with Mort over there?


----------



## PepeLapiu

Jeebus!
I just checked and it appears I paid for completes shipping back in April,.... 8 months ago!
And the spreadsheet still doesn't reflect this!


----------



## cohibaman

You can also follow this buy on this link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1243366/gentle-typhoon-2150-completes-arrived-thursday-shipping-monday/570

Good Luck!!


----------



## OldChap

Some news from this side of the pond (UK) :

Today I received my order of 10 completes. All appear to be in good order having made a couple of long shipping trips to reach me. I will test at the weekend but I do not envisage any issues.

My thanks go to those who have put effort into making this happen.

I appreciate that some problems were beyond your control and that some of you have sweat blood trying to finalise this Buy.

To those of you who have yet to receive yours I say: Have faith for a little while longer. Good things are still happening.


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldChap*
> 
> Some news from this side of the pond (UK) :
> 
> Today I received my order of 10 completes. All appear to be in good order having made a couple of long shipping trips to reach me. I will test at the weekend but I do not envisage any issues.
> 
> My thanks go to those who have put effort into making this happen.
> 
> I appreciate that some problems were beyond your control and that some of you have sweat blood trying to finalise this Buy.
> 
> To those of you who have yet to receive yours I say: Have faith for a little while longer. Good things are still happening.


you're one of the lucky ones it seems, eric must have liked you for you to receive all 10 fans. i and many others only received half my fans (4 out of 8), and not to forget those that received nothing at all.

with the FTW PC site down and eric MIA, looks like the rest of us have to 'suck on eggs'.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OldChap*
> 
> Some news from this side of the pond (UK) :
> 
> Today I received my order of 10 completes. All appear to be in good order having made a couple of long shipping trips to reach me. I will test at the weekend but I do not envisage any issues.
> 
> My thanks go to those who have put effort into making this happen.
> 
> I appreciate that some problems were beyond your control and that some of you have sweat blood trying to finalise this Buy.
> 
> To those of you who have yet to receive yours I say: Have faith for a little while longer. Good things are still happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're one of the lucky ones it seems, eric must have liked you for you to receive all 10 fans. i and many others only received half my fans (4 out of 8), and not to forget those that received nothing at all.
> 
> with the FTW PC site down and eric MIA, looks like the rest of us have to 'suck on eggs'.
Click to expand...

For those missing items you can apply for a refund for the Fans as per my previous post.


----------



## ehume

Thank goodness Scythe is now selling the GT-2150 as the AP-45. Up until recently, not getting these fans was not getting GT-2150's. Now the refund money can go toward fan purchases.


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> For those missing items you can apply for a refund for the Fans as per my previous post.


thanks again for the backup.
is there any offical word on eric & FTW PC?
if eric has indeed 'skipped town', i'll request a refund on my missing fans.

i recognise there's little chance of this happening, is there any recourse to recover lost funds paid to FTW PC? i'm personally out of pocket around $100 (not including fans).


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> For those missing items you can apply for a refund for the Fans as per my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for the backup.
> is there any offical word on eric & FTW PC?
> if eric has indeed 'skipped town', i'll request a refund on my missing fans.
> 
> i recognise there's little chance of this happening, is there any recourse to recover lost funds paid to FTW PC? i'm personally out of pocket around $100 (not including fans).
Click to expand...

I have spoken again with Eric today and states he will be checking through the orders. As for the shipping costs that went to FTWPC we will not be covering those costs as that money went to them, we only collected for the fans, as such we can refund the fan costs only.

Thanks


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have spoken again with Eric today and states he will be checking through the orders. As for the shipping costs that went to FTWPC we will not be covering those costs as that money went to them, we only collected for the fans, as such we can refund the fan costs only.
> 
> Thanks


But did you talk about shipping costs refunds?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have spoken again with Eric today and states he will be checking through the orders. As for the shipping costs that went to FTWPC we will not be covering those costs as that money went to them, we only collected for the fans, as such we can refund the fan costs only.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> But did you talk about shipping costs refunds?
Click to expand...

He is aware yes.


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have spoken again with Eric today and states he will be checking through the orders. As for the shipping costs that went to FTWPC we will not be covering those costs as that money went to them, we only collected for the fans, as such we can refund the fan costs only.
> 
> Thanks


well at least you're still in contact with eric.
yeah i'm aware OCN is only on the hook for the fans.

any new on FTW PC? is the shop down for good or is it temporary?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have spoken again with Eric today and states he will be checking through the orders. As for the shipping costs that went to FTWPC we will not be covering those costs as that money went to them, we only collected for the fans, as such we can refund the fan costs only.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> well at least you're still in contact with eric.
> yeah i'm aware OCN is only on the hook for the fans.
> 
> any new on FTW PC? is the shop down for good or is it temporary?
Click to expand...

I am afraid I am not sure on that front. My primary concern is the community at large here, I have not asked whether or not his business will be resuming or not im afraid.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> He is aware yes.


Thank you


----------



## Norlig

Is it Eric Olsic that was the Sender?

In that Case He sent them to me, even though I got a refund months ago.

I had moved after getting the refund though, so my address had changed and because of taxes they had to be picked up at the post office. I didnt know they had arrived so they got sent back to Eric after 14 days.

I got a refund, so I dont really mind, but was an unnecessary postage paid on those =/


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes Eric Ollis is the shipper and distributor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Is it Eric Olsic that was the Sender?
> 
> In that Case He sent them to me, even though I got a refund months ago.
> 
> I had moved after getting the refund though, so my address had changed and because of taxes they had to be picked up at the post office. I didnt know they had arrived so they got sent back to Eric after 14 days.
> 
> I got a refund, so I dont really mind, but was an unnecessary postage paid on those =/


----------



## Vlada011

Can someone post some video clip of this fan, I mean noise test on full speed.
I have AP-15 but think this is perfect for CORSAIR H100 in push-pull mode.
I thought to connect on 650D controller and then I have similar to AP-14 on low, AP-15 on mid and 2100RPM at full speed on controller.
What you think. I use AP-15 for case fans and they are not loud to me, at all. On H100 now is stock fans.


----------



## ronquilent

How well do the AP-45s undervolt? I plan to use 6 of them wth my p8z77-v pro's chassis header in a daisy chain configuration. They look pretty sweet for a push/pull configuration with my ut60.


----------



## zoson

at 7v mine run at about 1300rpm.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> at 7v mine run at about 1300rpm.


That's the lowest the undervolt to?


----------



## PepeLapiu

With my Lamptron, I can slow them down to around 200 rpm.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> at 7v mine run at about 1300rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the lowest the undervolt to?
Click to expand...

I use the 5v line to undervolt my AP-15's to 750 rpm. The AP-14 on the 5v line runs 700 rpm.


----------



## Vlada011

Obsidian 650D controller 3 different speed of GT-AP15, every speed is not loud at all and have space for 200-300RPM more.
Tell me what is better that Lamptron or Scythe Kaze Master Ace???


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> How well do the AP-45s undervolt?


They'll start at 2.5V in open air, but I'd use 3.0V for reliability. I'm guessing that's ~200rpm as PepeLapiu said.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> They'll start at 2.5V in open air, but I'd use 3.0V for reliability. I'm guessing that's ~200rpm as PepeLapiu said.


Actually, 200 rpm is just a little over a single volt. But I dont think you could undervolt any fan to a single volt. The Lamptron can do one volt on a fan because it uses power modulation, not undervolting.

And I say about 200 rpm as a guess because the fan stops reporting rpm below 350 rpm and the controller thinks the rpm is zero.

If yoy can undervolt to 3 volts, that should be around 500 rpm. Nobody needs it slower than that as the fans are completely silent below 7-800 rpm.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I am assuming the complete versions of these fans (of which I bought 8), are best utilized with a fan controller. Can someone tell me what a good fan controller would be to go with my Lian Li PC7HX case (black aluminum)? I will be running 4 or 5 fans off the controller. Thanks in advance. Links to the controllers please.


----------



## MrJackson

I guess I forgot about this...

Never received anything so i guess I'm out of luck


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJackson*
> 
> I guess I forgot about this...
> 
> Never received anything so i guess I'm out of luck


A lot of time has passed since this was wrapped up, but I would suggest PM'ing ENTERPRISE about it, and see if he is still authorized to issue refunds.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Hey guys,i figured this would be the best place to ask the following.

Has anyone here tried to run 5v thought these fans?
I kniw it works because I did it.

But I didn't check the RPM when I did

Any clues at to how fast the fans would run with 5v ?
I am hoping for something around 8-900 rpm would be just perfect for complete silence.

Not going to put a fan controller on them. Instead, I'll just put them on a 5v/12v switch.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> I am assuming the complete versions of these fans (of which I bought 8), are best utilized with a fan controller. Can someone tell me what a good fan controller would be to go with my Lian Li PC7HX case (black aluminum)? I will be running 4 or 5 fans off the controller. Thanks in advance. Links to the controllers please.


Look on FrozenCPU. They sell fan controllers that are designed specifically for/by Lian Li


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Hey guys,i figured this would be the best place to ask the following.
> 
> Has anyone here tried to run 5v thought these fans?
> I kniw it works because I did it.
> 
> But I didn't check the RPM when I did
> 
> Any clues at to how fast the fans would run with 5v ?
> I am hoping for something around 8-900 rpm would be just perfect for complete silence.
> 
> Not going to put a fan controller on them. Instead, I'll just put them on a 5v/12v switch.


You're looking just around 890-900 RPM at 5v.


----------



## Roy360

Is this still going? I'm thinking of purchasing a few GT2150s


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You can purchase the fans here
http://www.tankguys.com/cooling-fans.html


----------



## malzmidx

Hows the static pressure on the 2150's?


----------



## NorxMAL

If I buy these fans, will I get them before the group buy fans I'm still waiting for? These are identical to the ones the group buy ordered...


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can purchase the fans here
> http://www.tankguys.com/cooling-fans.html


Have you shopped with them?

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/TankGuys_Computer_Parts_tankguys_biz


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You're looking just around 890-900 RPM at 5v.


For posterity's sake I tested 5 GT-2150 fans on my desk (open air).
I used the 5v wire. RPM was read using a Lamptron Touch controller.
All 5 fans spun at between 900 and 1000 RPM. I found them all to be completely silent unless I put in ear next to the fan.

For kicks, I also tried them on the orange 3.3v as well
All 5 fans had no problems starting up, even when layed flat on the table, on both sides.
At 3.3v all fans scored speeds between 500 and 600 RPM.

I have to say I am impressed with these little buggers.
Great silent fans at 5v @ 950 RPM.

I won't even use a fan controller. I'll just have a switch to flip from 12v to 5v when silence is desired.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> If I buy these fans, will I get them before the group buy fans I'm still waiting for? These are identical to the ones the group buy ordered...


These fans are in stock and ready to ship.
Did you get a refund on the GB fans?
If not PM ENTERPRISE to see what we can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can purchase the fans here
> http://www.tankguys.com/cooling-fans.html
> 
> 
> 
> Have you shopped with them? I don't want to get scammed.
Click to expand...

I have had OCN keyboards and a Yubikey shipped, they are an OCN vendor partner and handle our merchandise. They are legit.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> If I buy these fans, will I get them before the group buy fans I'm still waiting for? These are identical to the ones the group buy ordered...


NorxMAL, just so you know and in case you haven't learned, the group buy imploded and died over a year ago so no, I wouldn't wait for them


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> These fans are in stock and ready to ship.
> Did you get a refund on the GB fans?
> If not PM ENTERPRISE to see what we can do.
> I have had OCN keyboards and a Yubikey shipped, they are an OCN vendor partner and handle our merchandise. They are legit.


I wish I asked this hear, before buying those slip streams.

Just bought 5 barebones for 80$, compared to local stores I basically got one for free


----------



## goodtobeking

I have bought from them multiple times. Great people to work with too. They have helped me on an unusual request no problem.







to them


----------



## goodtobeking

Anybody know what the starting current is on these??

EDIT: sorry for double post, thought I hit edit.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> If I buy these fans, will I get them before the group buy fans I'm still waiting for? These are identical to the ones the group buy ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> NorxMAL, just so you know and in case you haven't learned, the group buy imploded and died over a year ago so no, I wouldn't wait for them
Click to expand...

Dude, don't you see these are the fans the group buy bought? Or did you actually get the fans (You are at least checked for having them shipped)?
Even the details like the barebones not having a fan header attached and the dymo printed stickers on the completes should give people plenty of clue that these indeed are the group buy fans, those remaining who were never shipped out...

Edit : Added a link
Edit 2 : Fixed a sentence


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Dude, don't you see these are the fans the group buy bought? Or did you actually get the fans (You are at least checked for having them shipped)?
> Even the details like the barebones not having a fan header attached and the dymo printed stickers on the completes should give people plenty of clue that these indeed are the group buy fans, those remaining who were never shipped out...
> 
> Edit : Added a link
> Edit 2 : Fixed a sentence


First off, I admit this is none of my business since my stake in the group buy is closed out. But yeah, it does appear that the fans now on sale with tank guys might be the actual undelivered fans left over after the group buy died. I had thought the same thing, given all the similarities and the apparent OCN staff involvement, but it's just a speculation.

Regardless, the group buy itself is dead dead dead. I was indeed one of the people who never got his fans, and took a refund from OCN (yay OCN!







). My point though was only that you shouldn't wait for the group buy to come through since that died a pathetic lingering death a year ago, and isn't coming back. The way the final chapter went down was, the guy handling shipping them out got overwhelmed and/or had some kind of meltdown, and OCN started issuing refunds to people who never got their fans after something around a year and a half of waiting and no reasonable expectation they would ever receive them. That made the actual fans OCN's property, so if our assumption is correct, it appears they eventually managed to gain custody of them, and are now selling them through tank guys (or sold them in bulk directly to tank guys) to offset the cost of the refunds.

Anyway, unless there's something special being worked out with tank guys for the "missing" group buy participants who got neither fans nor refunds, one of whom you appear to be, and which I would have no way of knowing since I'm not, I would assume that the sale of the fans through tank guys is not part of the actual group buy itself.

If you haven't gotten a refund yet, I would recommend contacting the OCN forum manager, ENTERPRISE. He was truly fantastic in stepping up and helping out everyone who was screwed over by this debacle, preserving OCN's good name in the process.

If you still want to buy some fans, go to tank guys, but again, barring something special having been worked out, I"m guessing you'll have to pay for them normally. I ended up buying them from frozencpu last spring, and they're great fans


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> First off, I admit this is none of my business since my stake in the group buy is closed out. But yeah, it does appear that the fans now on sale with tank guys might be the actual undelivered fans left over after the group buy died. I had thought the same thing, given all the similarities and the apparent OCN staff involvement, but it's just a speculation.
> 
> Regardless, the group buy itself is dead dead dead. I was indeed one of the people who never got his fans, and took a refund from OCN (yay OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). My point though was only that you shouldn't wait for the group buy to come through since that died a pathetic lingering death a year ago, and isn't coming back. The way the final chapter went down was, the guy handling shipping them out got overwhelmed and/or had some kind of meltdown, and OCN started issuing refunds to people who never got their fans after something around a year and a half of waiting and no reasonable expectation they would ever receive them. That made the actual fans OCN's property, so if our assumption is correct, it appears they eventually managed to gain custody of them, and are now selling them through tank guys (or sold them in bulk directly to tank guys) to offset the cost of the refunds.
> 
> Anyway, unless there's something special being worked out with tank guys for the "missing" group buy participants who got neither fans nor refunds, one of whom you appear to be, and which I would have no way of knowing since I'm not, I would assume that the sale of the fans through tank guys is not part of the actual group buy itself.
> 
> If you haven't gotten a refund yet, I would recommend contacting the OCN forum manager, ENTERPRISE. He was truly fantastic in stepping up and helping out everyone who was screwed over by this debacle, preserving OCN's good name in the process.
> 
> If you still want to buy some fans, go to tank guys, but again, barring something special having been worked out, I"m guessing you'll have to pay for them normally. I ended up buying them from frozencpu last spring, and they're great fans


Wasn't there something in the thread that said some of the barebones didn't have the 3 pin connectors? Does that mean I will have to wire my own?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

That's correct, barebones come with no connector so you need to wire your own.


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Dude, don't you see these are the fans the group buy bought? Or did you actually get the fans (You are at least checked for having them shipped)?
> Even the details like the barebones not having a fan header attached and the dymo printed stickers on the completes should give people plenty of clue that these indeed are the group buy fans, those remaining who were never shipped out...
> 
> Edit : Added a link
> Edit 2 : Fixed a sentence
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I admit this is none of my business since my stake in the group buy is closed out. But yeah, it does appear that the fans now on sale with tank guys might be the actual undelivered fans left over after the group buy died. I had thought the same thing, given all the similarities and the apparent OCN staff involvement, but it's just a speculation.
> 
> Regardless, the group buy itself is dead dead dead. I was indeed one of the people who never got his fans, and took a refund from OCN (yay OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). My point though was only that you shouldn't wait for the group buy to come through since that died a pathetic lingering death a year ago, and isn't coming back. The way the final chapter went down was, the guy handling shipping them out got overwhelmed and/or had some kind of meltdown, and OCN started issuing refunds to people who never got their fans after something around a year and a half of waiting and no reasonable expectation they would ever receive them. That made the actual fans OCN's property, so if our assumption is correct, it appears they eventually managed to gain custody of them, and are now selling them through tank guys (or sold them in bulk directly to tank guys) to offset the cost of the refunds.
> 
> Anyway, unless there's something special being worked out with tank guys for the "missing" group buy participants who got neither fans nor refunds, one of whom you appear to be, and which I would have no way of knowing since I'm not, I would assume that the sale of the fans through tank guys is not part of the actual group buy itself.
> 
> If you haven't gotten a refund yet, I would recommend contacting the OCN forum manager, ENTERPRISE. He was truly fantastic in stepping up and helping out everyone who was screwed over by this debacle, preserving OCN's good name in the process.
> 
> If you still want to buy some fans, go to tank guys, but again, barring something special having been worked out, I"m guessing you'll have to pay for them normally. I ended up buying them from frozencpu last spring, and they're great fans
Click to expand...

Why would I buy fans that they have increased $3 and $4 in price which I already have paid for (The complete was $12 when I got into the group buy btw)? Also the shipping itself was almost as much as the fans themselves, which I most likely will never get back since FTW PC no longer exists...
This deal never got a definite ending, in that it never was said it was over etc. It was just Enterprise offered to refund money and said it was ongoing investigation and they were talking with mort, and I guess most people just jumped off the wagon then. I have read every post on the separate threads, in which at least one of them has been deleted. I really want my fans instead of the money, because of multiple reasons.


----------



## Krusher33

Who ripped the scab here?









It was a hell of a group buy. Literally, hell. The devil himself. One thing after another. And yet after (how many years), it goes on and on and on...


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> That's correct, barebones come with no connector so you need to wire your own.


... Honestly how much money can a manufacturer save by doing that.... Does it at least have a wire? Or do I have to use my garbage soldering skills and iron to attach a wire


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Barebones has wires


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Barebones has wires


Well that's a relief. Are fan connectors like Ethernet headers? (You just feed the wires and use a tool to keep them in place?) I found a 5pc pack on eBay for 5$. Now now do u lock lock the wire to the header?

Did some research, so judging by the pictures there isn't even one of those metal connector bits. So something like this would be good right? http://m.ebay.ca/itm/271352465033?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

...now I wish I bought 10 fans instead of 5


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Why would I buy fans that they have increased $3 and $4 in price which I already have paid for (The complete was $12 when I got into the group buy btw)? Also the shipping itself was almost as much as the fans themselves, which I most likely will never get back since FTW PC no longer exists...
> This deal never got a definite ending, in that it never was said it was over etc. It was just Enterprise offered to refund money and said it was ongoing investigation and they were talking with mort, and I guess most people just jumped off the wagon then. I have read every post on the separate threads, in which at least one of them has been deleted. I really want my fans instead of the money, because of multiple reasons.


I feel your pain bro. I waited it out as long as I could but it reached a point where it was clear those fans just weren't going to come. For me, that was almost exactly 53 weeks ago. I hope you've reached out to ENTERPRISE already since he's really the only one who can answer your questions.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Who ripped the scab here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a hell of a group buy. Literally, hell. The devil himself. One thing after another. And yet after (how many years), it goes on and on and on...


Ain't that the truth. This recent revival got me thinking back on all the twists and turns it took. Man, that was epic


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> ... Honestly how much money can a manufacturer save by doing that.... Does it at least have a wire? Or do I have to use my garbage soldering skills and iron to attach a wire


Nidec are an industrial manufacturer and the connector is an add-on that many if not most of their customers don't require. Anyway, business is all about saving money to increase profit wherever possible, and pennies add up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Well that's a relief. Are fan connectors like Ethernet headers? (You just feed the wires and use a tool to keep them in place?) I found a 5pc pack on eBay for 5$. Now now do u lock lock the wire to the header?
> 
> Did some research, so judging by the pictures there isn't even one of those metal connector bits. So something like this would be good right? http://m.ebay.ca/itm/271352465033?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> ...now I wish I bought 10 fans instead of 5


That looks right, although 4-pin connectors aren't necessary since the fans don't have a PWM wire (in other words, 3-pin fan connectors will suffice). The pins crimp to the wire and then slide into the connector. Having a crimp tool will help, otherwise make sure to get a lot of extra pins









There's a whole section here on OCN devoted to cabling and sleeving, and many tutorials there which demonstrate how to do it.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Nidec are an industrial manufacturer and the connector is an add-on that many if not most of their customers don't require. Anyway, business is all about saving money to increase profit wherever possible, and pennies add up.
> That looks right, although 4-pin connectors aren't necessary since the fans don't have a PWM wire (in other words, 3-pin fan connectors will suffice). The pins crimp to the wire and then slide into the connector. Having a crimp tool will help, otherwise make sure to get a lot of extra pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole section here on OCN devoted to cabling and sleeving, and many tutorials there which demonstrate how to do it.


Mind pointing me towards one.

Here's my attempt at wiring my first fan.










I really underestimated this. My fan wires come out of the fan header when I tug on the cables, the damn clips don't have any locks or anything to hold down the cable so I can easily solder it.... and my red cable keeps coming out


----------



## HateTheSnow

Here's a link to what I used for connectors & crimping...the 1st & last link in that post to be specific

The crimp tool wasn't perfect, but it lined everything up and got the ears bent down enough to finish them up with a pair of precision needle nose pliers. My only advice is pick up a few extra connector pins if you need them. I ruined a few while getting the hang of how the crimp tool worked. Aside from that, I'd also recommend a decent pair of wire strippers for small gauge wire.

Regards,
HateTheSnow


----------



## Roy360

what difference will a crimping tool make?

EDIT: Well there is another fan wasted... (time to find the wire stripper )maybe I'll just buy a much of extensions and solder the fans to the extensions.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Mind pointing me towards one.


Right at the top of that forum I linked to earlier with the stickies







: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262904/video-sleeving-guide-series. Scroll down and check out the videos on fans and crimping. The videos are a bit long-winded but very, very informative.
Quote:


> Here's my attempt at wiring my first fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really underestimated this. My fan wires come out of the fan header when I tug on the cables, the damn clips don't have any locks or anything to hold down the cable so I can easily solder it.... and my red cable keeps coming out


The pins should grab the wire when properly crimped, and solder isn't necessary. If you expect to do a lot of this, investing in a good crimp tool will save you a lot of headaches and speed things up considerably. One of the videos in that section discusses tools.

It definitely takes a bit of practice, so expect to ruin a few pins before you get the hang of it. Spend an afternoon watching the videos and you will know more about sleeving and replacing connectors than you ever thought you'd need to know


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> what does the crimping tool do? I always thought it was for removing wires.


The pins have wings which fold down and grab the wire; the crimp tool does so in the correct shape and with the correct amount of force. Extraction tools are something different but also necessary.

If you're only going to do a few fans and that's it, you could probably use a small needle-nose pliers or something similar to get you through a dozen crimps. But if you're going to do many more, the time and effort you'll save with the right tool will add up.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> The pins have wings which fold down and grab the wire; the crimp tool does so in the correct shape and with the correct amount of force. Extraction tools are something different but also necessary.
> 
> If you're only going to do a few fans and that's it, you could probably use a small needle-nose pliers or something similar to get you through a dozen crimps. But if you're going to do many more, the time and effort you'll save with the right tool will add up.


Yea, I went back to it and saw the wings, I folded them down with pillars and put them back into the 3 pin header, but the damn thing doesn't lock. I've tried use a knife and my nail to try to get it to lock, but doesn't seem to want to lock,

EDIT: .... I was putting the clips in the wrong way.....


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Yea, I went back to it and saw the wings, I folded them down with pillars and put them back into the 3 pin header, but the damn thing doesn't lock. I've tried use a knife and my nail to try to get it to lock, but doesn't seem to want to lock,
> 
> EDIT: .... I was putting the clips in the wrong way.....



















Sounds like it's working out now? Yeah there's a metal flap on the backside of the pin which is what locks it in place.

If you want to see it in the tutorial videos, in video 12 on that page I linked to last time, at around 38 minutes he demonstrates crimping a fan pin.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's working out now? Yeah there's a metal flap on the backside of the pin which is what locks it in place.
> 
> If you want to see it in the tutorial videos, in video 12 on that page I linked to last time, at around 38 minutes he demonstrates crimping a fan pin.


haha yea. It literally took me 10mins to wire the remaining 5 fans. I was just having trouble because I was feeding the wires into the heads upside down. But now I'm done. I just wish I had 3 pin headers. I had to use 4 pin ones since those were the only ones I could find at the time

I wish I had bought more now. Anyone know of any decent, cheap and quiet fans I could use with this bracket?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150964042576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Need to cool my video card.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Any news on another group buy of these fans?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We won't be doing another group buy for anything ever.
This group buy was way more trouble than it was worth, yes the flood had a lot to do with the delays but we don't want to put ourselves or our members in a potential position for it to happen again.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We won't be doing another group buy for anything ever.
> This group buy was way more trouble than it was worth, yes the flood had a lot to do with the delays but we don't want to put ourselves or our members in a potential position for it to happen again.


Fair enough, I did go through the later comments after posting this and I can now understand why.. Such a shame though.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We won't be doing another group buy for anything ever.
> This group buy was way more trouble than it was worth, yes the flood had a lot to do with the delays but we don't want to put ourselves or our members in a potential position for it to happen again.


The flood and FTW PC


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> The flood and FTW PC


Yes, I can certainly understand natural disasters....stuff happens.
But the way FTW PC handled it all what a nightmare..
That group buy was tossed around from one person in charge to an other llike a cheap woman.


----------



## llythrus

I know this is necro'ing this thread, but is group buy via massdrop possible (ordered from Nidec servo), or is that no longer possible since scythe's out of the picture?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> I know this is necro'ing this thread, but is group buy via massdrop possible (ordered from Nidec servo), or is that no longer possible since scythe's out of the picture?


Scythe had nothing to do with this.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Scythe had nothing to do with this.


So group buying directly from nidec servo is possible?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Scythe had nothing to do with this.
> 
> 
> 
> So group buying directly from nidec servo is possible?
Click to expand...

In theory, yes. But really, it was a pain last time.


----------



## Velict

Noooo! I need a bulk order of about 20 gentle typhoon ap 30 =(

Without paying a bajillion dollars per fan...

I WAS TOO LATEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Noooo! I need a bulk order of about 20 gentle typhoon ap 30 =(
> 
> Without paying a bajillion dollars per fan...
> 
> I WAS TOO LATEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I haven't done anything yet. I was just wondering if it was possible to set up a massdrop for gentle typhoons.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I don't beleive it is possible at the moment to locate GT fans, even on large quantities.
If it were possible, surely some resellers would get a skid or two of them and watch them fly off the shelf.


----------



## Velict

Is it safe to purchase ap-30's from ebay or something? Because ncix aint sellin' them right now, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Noooo! I need a bulk order of about 20 gentle typhoon ap 30 =(
> 
> Without paying a bajillion dollars per fan...
> 
> I WAS TOO LATEEEEEEEEEEEEE


20 is a decent number. See a price quote from the Nidec distributor nearest you.


----------



## llythrus

I'm guessing that this is the site to order the 2150 rpm version:
http://catalog.e-jpc.com/item/silent-fans/d1225c-series-brushless-dc-fans-120x25/d1225c12b6az-00?

A lot of other america distributors are out of stock or don't have it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> I'm guessing that this is the site to order the 2150 rpm version:
> http://catalog.e-jpc.com/item/silent-fans/d1225c-series-brushless-dc-fans-120x25/d1225c12b6az-00?
> 
> A lot of other america distributors are out of stock or don't have it.


For that kind of price, I would order a 2150 PWM fan from China. In one of these threads a guy talked about payiing $35 for fan + shipping on a specially-ordered fan. Seems the retailer did his own "group buy."


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> For that kind of price, I would order a 2150 PWM fan from China. In one of these threads a guy talked about payiing $35 for fan + shipping on a specially-ordered fan. Seems the retailer did his own "group buy."


Yeah, I did find a link to the China retailer. the fan went for $27 with $40 shipping. Anyways I doubt the link I post on massdrop matters since they order directly from the manufacturer.
Poll is here: https://www.massdrop.com/vote/computer-case-fans
or should I just make a new poll?


----------



## lawrencendlw

FrozenCPU.com is selling the AP-30's. See? ~~~> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 4250 RPM (D1225C12B9AP-30) . I know that they aren't cheap but they are one hell of a fan lol. It's worth it IMHO. I have 2 X190 CFM Delta fans and they are over 50 DBs each (@ 3000 RPM's) lol. Much better here.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> For that kind of price, I would order a 2150 PWM fan from China. In one of these threads a guy talked about payiing $35 for fan + shipping on a specially-ordered fan. Seems the retailer did his own "group buy."


Where could I get that? I could use a fan like for ages (+ a 14cm version).


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> For that kind of price, I would order a 2150 PWM fan from China. In one of these threads a guy talked about payiing $35 for fan + shipping on a specially-ordered fan. Seems the retailer did his own "group buy."
> 
> 
> 
> Where could I get that? I could use a fan like for ages (+ a 14cm version).
Click to expand...

He probably lived somewhere close to China. Shipping to the areas around China is ~$10.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehume

Start here.


----------



## GN7S

Anyone know where I can get some GT's. My supplier ran out and I didn't purchase them when i had the chance >.<"
I need about 20 fans.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Good luck with that!

I can't believe nobody has found a way to get them back on the market yet.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GN7S*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some GT's. My supplier ran out and I didn't purchase them when i had the chance >.<"
> I need about 20 fans.


http://www.overclock.net/t/807428/official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club/2260#post_22941515


----------



## ehume

Performance PC's has most models. You will have to search their site. It's pretty bad, but I can't help you with a link: OCN forbids linking to outside vendors.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

No we don't, the ToS prohibit links that you or someone you know benifet from or has "an interest" in such as working for a site\company in any fashion.


----------

